# Baker's Dozen - Freestyle Topics



## Ingélou

One person sets a theme (not musical) and the next person adds a post to fit the theme (copying the title and entries so far). Nobody should post twice in a row. The person who completes the Baker's Dozen (post #13) begins the next one - which should not echo what's already been done. You can be the Theme Setter twice in a row, but if you complete post #13 a third time, please leave it to somebody else.

Theme #1: Now We Are Six: English Language Proverbs that contain six words or fewer.

1. All that glitters is not gold.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #1: Now We Are Six: English Language Proverbs that contain six words or fewer. 

1. All that glitters is not gold. 
2. Silence is golden.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #1: Now We Are Six: English Language Proverbs that contain six words or fewer.

1. All that glitters is not gold.
2. Silence is golden.
3. The early bird catches the worm


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #1: Now We Are Six: English Language Proverbs that contain six words or fewer.

1. All that glitters is not gold.
2. Silence is golden.
3. The early bird catches the worm
4. Let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #1: Now We Are Six: English Language Proverbs that contain six words or fewer.

1. All that glitters is not gold.
2. Silence is golden.
3. The early bird catches the worm
4. Let sleeping dogs lie.
5. A watched pot never boils.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #1: Now We Are Six: English Language Proverbs that contain six words or fewer.

1. All that glitters is not gold.
2. Silence is golden.
3. The early bird catches the worm
4. Let sleeping dogs lie.
5. A watched pot never boils. 
6. Least said, soonest mended.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #1: Now We Are Six: English Language Proverbs that contain six words or fewer.

1. All that glitters is not gold.
2. Silence is golden.
3. The early bird catches the worm
4. Let sleeping dogs lie.
5. A watched pot never boils.
6. Least said, soonest mended.
7. Too many cooks spoil the brew.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #1: Now We Are Six: English Language Proverbs that contain six words or fewer.

1. All that glitters is not gold.
2. Silence is golden.
3. The early bird catches the worm
4. Let sleeping dogs lie.
5. A watched pot never boils.
6. Least said, soonest mended.
7. Too many cooks spoil the brew.
8. Cleanliness is next to Godliness


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #1: Now We Are Six: English Language Proverbs that contain six words or fewer.

1. All that glitters is not gold.
2. Silence is golden.
3. The early bird catches the worm.
4. Let sleeping dogs lie.
5. A watched pot never boils.
6. Least said, soonest mended.
7. Too many cooks spoil the brew.
8. Fools seldom differ.
9. Action speaks louder than words.


----------



## Ingélou

(No 7 - Fascinating! Is that the trans-atlantic version? In the UK, it's usually 'too many cooks spoil the broth.')


Code:


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme #1: Now We Are Six: English Language Proverbs that contain six words or fewer.

1. All that glitters is not gold.
2. Silence is golden.
3. The early bird catches the worm.
4. Let sleeping dogs lie.
5. A watched pot never boils.
6. Least said, soonest mended.
7. Too many cooks spoil the brew.
8. Cleanliness is next to Godliness*
9. Action speaks louder than words.
10. A soft answer turneth away wrath.

~~~~~~~~~~~~

* - No. 8 - Taggart changed to this one after posting - he discovered that 'Fools seldom differ' is the last part of a longer proverb - 'Great minds think alike but fools seldom differ'.


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Ingélou said:


> (No 7 - Fascinating! Is that the trans-atlantic version? In the UK, it's usually 'too many cooks spoil the broth.')
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Theme #1: Now We Are Six: English Language Proverbs that contain six words or fewer.
> 
> 1. All that glitters is not gold.
> 2. Silence is golden.
> 3. The early bird catches the worm.
> 4. Let sleeping dogs lie.
> 5. A watched pot never boils.
> 6. Least said, soonest mended.
> 7. Too many cooks spoil the brew.
> 8. Cleanliness is next to Godliness*
> 9. Action speaks louder than words.
> 10. A soft answer turneth away wrath.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> * - Taggart changed to this one after posting - he discovered that 'Fools seldom differ' is the last part of a longer proverb - 'Great minds think alike but fools seldom differ'.


11. A stich in time saves nine


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction:

Theme #1: Now We Are Six: English Language Proverbs that contain six words or fewer.

1. All that glitters is not gold.
2. Silence is golden.
3. The early bird catches the worm
4. Let sleeping dogs lie.
5. A watched pot never boils.
6. Least said, soonest mended.
7. Too many cooks spoil the brew.
8. Cleanliness is next to Godliness
9. Action speaks louder than words. 
10. A soft answer turneth away wrath.
11. A stich in time saves nine .


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #1: Now We Are Six: English Language Proverbs that contain six words or fewer.

1. All that glitters is not gold.
2. Silence is golden.
3. The early bird catches the worm
4. Let sleeping dogs lie.
5. A watched pot never boils.
6. Least said, soonest mended.
7. Too many cooks spoil the brew.
8. Cleanliness is next to Godliness
9. Action speaks louder than words.
10. A soft answer turneth away wrath.
11. A stitch in time saves nine .
12. Look before you leap.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #1: Now We Are Six: English Language Proverbs that contain six words or fewer.

1. All that glitters is not gold.
2. Silence is golden.
3. The early bird catches the worm
4. Let sleeping dogs lie.
5. A watched pot never boils.
6. Least said, soonest mended.
7. Too many cooks spoil the brew.
8. Cleanliness is next to Godliness
9. Action speaks louder than words.
10. A soft answer turneth away wrath.
11. A stitch in time saves nine .
12. Look before you leap.
13. Still waters run deep.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #2: famous buildings less than 100 years old.

1. Guggenheim Museum Bilbao


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #2: famous buildings less than 100 years old.

1. Guggenheim Museum Bilbao 
2. The Shard, London


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #2: famous buildings less than 100 years old.

1. Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao
2. The Shard, London
3. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #2: famous buildings less than 100 years old.

1. Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao
2. The Shard, London
3. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur
4. 550 Madison Avenue (AT&T Building), Manhattan


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #2: famous buildings less than 100 years old.

1. Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao
2. The Shard, London
3. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur
4. 550 Madison Avenue (AT&T Building), Manhattan 
5. Cathedral of Brasilia


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #2: famous buildings less than 100 years old.

1. Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao
2. The Shard, London
3. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur
4. 550 Madison Avenue (AT&T Building), Manhattan
5. Cathedral of Brasilia
6. Sydney Opera House


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #2: famous buildings less than 100 years old.

1. Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao
2. The Shard, London
3. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur
4. 550 Madison Avenue (AT&T Building), Manhattan
5. Cathedral of Brasilia
6. Sydney Opera House 
7. Coventry Cathedral (1956, designed by Basil Spence)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #2: famous buildings less than 100 years old.

1. Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao
2. The Shard, London
3. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur
4. 550 Madison Avenue (AT&T Building), Manhattan
5. Cathedral of Brasilia
6. Sydney Opera House 
7. Coventry Cathedral (1956, designed by Basil Spence) 
8. Empire State Building (1930-1931) - 20 W 34th St., New York, NY 10001


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #2: famous buildings less than 100 years old.

1. Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao
2. The Shard, London
3. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur
4. 550 Madison Avenue (AT&T Building), Manhattan
5. Cathedral of Brasilia
6. Sydney Opera House
7. Coventry Cathedral (1956, designed by Basil Spence)
8. Empire State Building (1930-1931) - 20 W 34th St., New York, NY 10001
9. Burj Al Arab, Dubai


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #2: famous buildings less than 100 years old.

1. Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao
2. The Shard, London
3. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur
4. 550 Madison Avenue (AT&T Building), Manhattan
5. Cathedral of Brasilia
6. Sydney Opera House
7. Coventry Cathedral (1956, designed by Basil Spence)
8. Empire State Building (1930-1931) - 20 W 34th St., New York, NY 10001
9. Burj Al Arab, Dubai 
10. The Glass House, New Canaan, Connecticut


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #2: famous buildings less than 100 years old.

1. Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao
2. The Shard, London
3. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur
4. 550 Madison Avenue (AT&T Building), Manhattan
5. Cathedral of Brasilia
6. Sydney Opera House
7. Coventry Cathedral (1956, designed by Basil Spence)
8. Empire State Building (1930-1931) - 20 W 34th St., New York, NY 10001
9. Burj Al Arab, Dubai
10. The Glass House, New Canaan, Connecticut
11. Fallingwater, Mill Run, Pennsylvania


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #2: famous buildings less than 100 years old.

1. Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao
2. The Shard, London
3. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur
4. 550 Madison Avenue (AT&T Building), Manhattan
5. Cathedral of Brasilia
6. Sydney Opera House
7. Coventry Cathedral (1956, designed by Basil Spence)
8. Empire State Building (1930-1931) - 20 W 34th St., New York, NY 10001
9. Burj Al Arab, Dubai
10. The Glass House, New Canaan, Connecticut
11. Fallingwater, Mill Run, Pennsylvania 
12. Copenhagen Opera House


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

The Pompidou Centre, Paris


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #2: famous buildings less than 100 years old.

1. Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao
2. The Shard, London
3. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur
4. 550 Madison Avenue (AT&T Building), Manhattan
5. Cathedral of Brasilia
6. Sydney Opera House
7. Coventry Cathedral (1956, designed by Basil Spence)
8. Empire State Building (1930-1931) - 20 W 34th St., New York, NY 10001
9. Burj Al Arab, Dubai
10. The Glass House, New Canaan, Connecticut
11. Fallingwater, Mill Run, Pennsylvania
12. Copenhagen Opera House
13. The Pompidou Centre, Paris.

@Great Uncle Frederick, please reproduce the title of the theme along with the numbered list when you post your entry as it helps the people posting afterwards. (This is the practice we've followed through the other Baker's Dozen threads already completed in this communal sub-forum.)

It is now your turn to make up a theme for the new Baker's Dozen. Thank you.

If you do not wish to post a theme, please say so. Someone else can then choose a theme.

(On the other threads, if there's silence from the person posting the thirteenth item, it's been the practice of somebody new to post a new theme after a couple of hours, and it seems to work, but I hope you will take up your turn. Good luck. 🍀)


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Theme #3: 13 compositions featuring mountains or hills
1. Hamish McCunn - Land Of The Mountain And the Flood


----------



## CatchARisingStar

Um...hate to be a party pooper, but the OP said the theme isn't supposed to be musical.


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Sorry - I didn't realize! OK ....
Theme #3: 13 5-letter nouns that begin and end with the same consonant (No proper nouns, please!)
1. Kayak


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #3: 13 5-letter nouns that begin and end with the same consonant (No proper nouns, please!)
1. Kayak 
2. Radar


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #3: 13 5-letter nouns that begin and end with the same consonant (No proper nouns, please!)
1. Kayak
2. Radar
3. Elite


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #3: 13 5-letter nouns that begin and end with the same consonant (No proper nouns, please!)

1. Kayak
2. Radar
3. Elite 
4. Fluff


----------



## Taggart

Theme #3: 13 5-letter nouns that begin and end with the same consonant (No proper nouns, please!)

1. Kayak
2. Radar
3. Elite
4. Fluff
5. Dryad


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #3: 13 5-letter nouns that begin and end with the same consonant (No proper nouns, please!)

1. Kayak
2. Radar
3. Elite
4. Fluff
5. Dryad
6. Widow


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #3: 13 5-letter nouns that begin and end with the same consonant (No proper nouns, please!)

1. Kayak
2. Radar
3. Elite
4. Fluff
5. Dryad
6. Widow 
7. Minim


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #3: 13 5-letter nouns that begin and end with the same consonant (No proper nouns, please!)

1. Kayak
2. Radar
3. Elite
4. Fluff
5. Dryad
6. Widow
7. Minim
8. Polyp


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Have to disallow 'Elite' I'm afraid as it doesn't begin and end with a consonant!


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #3: 13 5-letter nouns that begin and end with the same consonant (No proper nouns, please!)

1. Kayak
2. Radar
3. Fluff
4. Dryad
5. Widow
6. Minim
7. Polyp 
8. Trout


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #3: 13 5-letter nouns that begin and end with the same consonant (No proper nouns, please!)

1. Kayak
2. Radar
3. Fluff
4. Dryad
5. Widow
6. Minim
7. Polyp
8. Trout
9. Level


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #3: 13 5-letter nouns that begin and end with the same consonant (No proper nouns, please!)

1. Kayak
2. Radar
3. Fluff
4. Dryad
5. Widow
6. Minim
7. Polyp
8. Trout
9. Level
10. Hunch


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #3: 13 5-letter nouns that begin and end with the same consonant (No proper nouns, please!)

1. Kayak
2. Radar
3. Fluff
4. Dryad
5. Widow
6. Minim
7. Polyp
8. Trout
9. Level
10. Hunch 
11. Nylon


----------



## Taggart

Theme #3: 13 5-letter nouns that begin and end with the same consonant (No proper nouns, please!)

1. Kayak
2. Radar
3. Fluff
4. Dryad
5. Widow
6. Minim
7. Polyp
8. Trout
9. Level
10. Hunch 
11. Nylon 
12. Gulag


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #3: 13 5-letter nouns that begin and end with the same consonant (No proper nouns, please!)

1. Kayak
2. Radar
3. Fluff
4. Dryad
5. Widow
6. Minim
7. Polyp
8. Trout
9. Level
10. Hunch
11. Nylon
12. Gulag
13. Blurb


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #4: Famous Streets in Capital Cities (no repeats, please). 

1. Oxford Street in London


----------



## Taggart

Theme #4: Famous Streets in Capital Cities (no repeats, please). 

1. Oxford Street in London 
2. Champs-Élysées in Paris


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #4: Famous Streets in Capital Cities (no repeats, please).

1. Oxford Street in London
2. Champs-Élysées in Paris 
3. Sráid Uí Chonaill (O'Connell Street) in Dublin


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #4: Famous Streets in Capital Cities (no repeats, please).

1. Oxford Street in London
2. Champs-Élysées in Paris
3. Sráid Uí Chonaill (O'Connell Street) in Dublin
4. Kalverstraat in Amsterdam


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #4: Famous Streets in Capital Cities (no repeats, please).

1. Oxford Street in London
2. Champs-Élysées in Paris
3. Sráid Uí Chonaill (O'Connell Street) in Dublin
4. Kalverstraat in Amsterdam
5. M street in Washington DC


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #4: Famous Streets in Capital Cities (no repeats, please).

1. Oxford Street in London
2. Champs-Élysées in Paris
3. Sráid Uí Chonaill (O'Connell Street) in Dublin
4. Kalverstraat in Amsterdam
5. M street in Washington DC
6. Orchard Road in Singapore


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #4: Famous Streets in Capital Cities (no repeats, please).

1. Oxford Street in London
2. Champs-Élysées in Paris
3. Sráid Uí Chonaill (O'Connell Street) in Dublin
4. Kalverstraat in Amsterdam
5. M street in Washington DC
6. Orchard Road in Singapore
7. 16th Avenue (Music Row), Nashville, TN


----------



## Ingélou

Regarding the rubric - 'capital cities' - I did wonder whether to allow state capitals in America, and since it's come up, I shall. 

Theme #4: Famous Streets in Capital Cities (no repeats, please).

1. Oxford Street in London
2. Champs-Élysées in Paris
3. Sráid Uí Chonaill (O'Connell Street) in Dublin
4. Kalverstraat in Amsterdam
5. M street in Washington DC
6. Orchard Road in Singapore
7. 16th Avenue (Music Row), Nashville, TN 
8. Princes Street, Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Ringstrasse in Vienna


SanAntone said:


> Theme #4: Famous Streets in Capital Cities (no repeats, please).
> 
> 1. Oxford Street in London
> 2. Champs-Élysées in Paris
> 3. Sráid Uí Chonaill (O'Connell Street) in Dublin
> 4. Kalverstraat in Amsterdam
> 5. M street in Washington DC
> 6. Orchard Road in Singapore
> 7. 16th Avenue (Music Row), Nashville,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SanAntone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theme #4: Famous Streets in Capital Cities (no repeats, please).
> 
> 1. Oxford Street in London
> 2. Champs-Élysées in Paris
> 3. Sráid Uí Chonaill (O'Connell Street) in Dublin
> 4. Kalverstraat in Amsterdam
> 5. M street in Washington DC
> 6. Orchard Road in Singapore
> 7. 16th Avenue (Music Row), Nashville,
Click to expand...




SanAntone said:


> Theme #4: Famous Streets in Capital Cities (no repeats, please).
> 
> 1. Oxford Street in London
> 2. Champs-Élysées in Paris
> 3. Sráid Uí Chonaill (O'Connell Street) in Dublin
> 4. Kalverstraat in Amsterdam
> 5. M street in Washington DC
> 6. Orchard Road in Singapore
> 7. 16th Avenue (Music Row), Nashville, TN


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #4: Famous Streets in Capital Cities (no repeats, please).

1. Oxford Street in London
2. Champs-Élysées in Paris
3. Sráid Uí Chonaill (O'Connell Street) in Dublin
4. Kalverstraat in Amsterdam
5. M street in Washington DC
6. Orchard Road in Singapore
7. 16th Avenue (Music Row), Nashville, TN 
8. Princes Street, Edinburgh, Scotland 
9. Ringstrasse, Vienna 
10. Kurfürstendamm, Berlin


----------



## Taggart

Theme #4: Famous Streets in Capital Cities (no repeats, please).

1. Oxford Street in London
2. Champs-Élysées in Paris
3. Sráid Uí Chonaill (O'Connell Street) in Dublin
4. Kalverstraat in Amsterdam
5. M street in Washington DC
6. Orchard Road in Singapore
7. 16th Avenue (Music Row), Nashville, TN 
8. Princes Street, Edinburgh, Scotland 
9. Ringstrasse, Vienna 
10. Kurfürstendamm, Berlin 
11. Rajpath, New Delhi


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #4: Famous Streets in Capital Cities (no repeats, please).

1. Oxford Street in London
2. Champs-Élysées in Paris
3. Sráid Uí Chonaill (O'Connell Street) in Dublin
4. Kalverstraat in Amsterdam
5. M street in Washington DC
6. Orchard Road in Singapore
7. 16th Avenue (Music Row), Nashville, TN
8. Princes Street, Edinburgh, Scotland
9. Ringstrasse, Vienna
10. Kurfürstendamm, Berlin
11. Rajpath, New Delhi
12. East Sixth Street, Austin TX


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #4: Famous Streets in Capital Cities (no repeats, please).

1. Oxford Street in London
2. Champs-Élysées in Paris
3. Sráid Uí Chonaill (O'Connell Street) in Dublin
4. Kalverstraat in Amsterdam
5. M street in Washington DC
6. Orchard Road in Singapore
7. 16th Avenue (Music Row), Nashville, TN
8. Princes Street, Edinburgh, Scotland
9. Ringstrasse, Vienna
10. Kurfürstendamm, Berlin
11. Rajpath, New Delhi
12. East Sixth Street, Austin TX
13. Shankill Road, Belfast, NI


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #5 - When (fill-in-the-blank) was the Prime Minister of Great Britain, (fill-in-the-blank) was the President of the United States. - Max 3 repeats of either name.

1. Stanley Baldwin - Calvin Coolidge


----------



## Nate Miller

I didn't think of Nashville as a state capitol (which it is, of course) but as the capitol of Country Music here in America


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #5 - When (fill-in-the-blank) was the Prime Minister of Great Britain, (fill-in-the-blank) was the President of the United States. - Max 3 repeats of either name.

1. Stanley Baldwin - Calvin Coolidge
2. Winston Churchill - FDR
3. Margret Thatcher - George H Bush

.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #5 - When (fill-in-the-blank) was the Prime Minister of Great Britain, (fill-in-the-blank) was the President of the United States. - Max 3 repeats of either name.

1. Stanley Baldwin - Calvin Coolidge
2. Winston Churchill - FDR
3. Margret Thatcher - George H Bush 
4. Theresa May - Donald Trump


----------



## Shaughnessy

Game violation - Number 61 supplied two answers within the same post - Keeping the first, declining the second selection.

Theme #5 - When (fill-in-the-blank) was the Prime Minister of Great Britain, (fill-in-the-blank) was the President of the United States. - Max 3 repeats of either name.

1. Stanley Baldwin - Calvin Coolidge
2. Winston Churchill - FDR
3..Theresa May - Donald Trump
4. David Lloyd George - Woodrow Wilson


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #5 - When (fill-in-the-blank) was the Prime Minister of Great Britain, (fill-in-the-blank) was the President of the United States. - Max 3 repeats of either name.

1. Stanley Baldwin - Calvin Coolidge
2. Winston Churchill - FDR
3..Theresa May - Donald Trump
4. David Lloyd George - Woodrow Wilson
5. Tony Blair - Bill Clinton / George H.W. Bush


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #5 - When (fill-in-the-blank) was the Prime Minister of Great Britain, (fill-in-the-blank) was the President of the United States. - Max 3 repeats of either name.

1. Stanley Baldwin - Calvin Coolidge
2. Winston Churchill - FDR
3..Theresa May - Donald Trump
4. David Lloyd George - Woodrow Wilson
5. Tony Blair - George H.W. Bush
6. Howard Wilson - Gerald Ford


----------



## Ingélou

(Wilson's forename was Harold - corrected.)

Theme #5 - When (fill-in-the-blank) was the Prime Minister of Great Britain, (fill-in-the-blank) was the President of the United States. - Max 3 repeats of either name.

1. Stanley Baldwin - Calvin Coolidge
2. Winston Churchill - FDR
3..Theresa May - Donald Trump
4. David Lloyd George - Woodrow Wilson
5. Tony Blair - George H.W. Bush
6. Harold Wilson - Gerald Ford
7. Benjamin Disraeli - Rutherford B. Hayes


----------



## Taggart

Theme #5 - When (fill-in-the-blank) was the Prime Minister of Great Britain, (fill-in-the-blank) was the President of the United States. - Max 3 repeats of either name.

1. Stanley Baldwin - Calvin Coolidge
2. Winston Churchill - FDR
3..Theresa May - Donald Trump
4. David Lloyd George - Woodrow Wilson
5. Tony Blair - George H.W. Bush
6. Harold Wilson - Gerald Ford
7. Benjamin Disraeli - Rutherford B. Hayes
8. Edward Heath - Richard Nixon


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #5 - When (fill-in-the-blank) was the Prime Minister of Great Britain, (fill-in-the-blank) was the President of the United States. - Max 3 repeats of either name.

1. Stanley Baldwin - Calvin Coolidge
2. Winston Churchill - FDR
3..Theresa May - Donald Trump
4. David Lloyd George - Woodrow Wilson
5. Tony Blair - George H.W. Bush
6. Harold Wilson - Gerald Ford
7. Benjamin Disraeli - Rutherford B. Hayes
8. Edward Heath - Richard Nixon 
9. Henry John Temple, 3rd Viscount Palmerston - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

SanAntone said:


> Theme #5 - When (fill-in-the-blank) was the Prime Minister of Great Britain, (fill-in-the-blank) was the President of the United States. - Max 3 repeats of either name.
> 
> 1. Stanley Baldwin - Calvin Coolidge
> 2. Winston Churchill - FDR
> 3..Theresa May - Donald Trump
> 4. David Lloyd George - Woodrow Wilson
> 5. Tony Blair - Bill Clinton / George H.W. Bush


6. Harold Wilson - Lyndon B Johnson


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #5 - When (fill-in-the-blank) was the Prime Minister of Great Britain, (fill-in-the-blank) was the President of the United States. - Max 3 repeats of either name.

1. Stanley Baldwin - Calvin Coolidge
2. Winston Churchill - FDR
3..Theresa May - Donald Trump
4. David Lloyd George - Woodrow Wilson
5. Tony Blair - George H.W. Bush
6. Harold Wilson - Gerald Ford
7. Benjamin Disraeli - Rutherford B. Hayes
8. Edward Heath - Richard Nixon 
9. Henry John Temple, 3rd Viscount Palmerston - Abraham Lincoln
10.Harold Wilson - Lyndon B Johnson
11.Anthony Eden - Dwight Eisenhower


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #5 - When (fill-in-the-blank) was the Prime Minister of Great Britain, (fill-in-the-blank) was the President of the United States. - Max 3 repeats of either name.

1. Stanley Baldwin - Calvin Coolidge
2. Winston Churchill - FDR
3..Theresa May - Donald Trump
4. David Lloyd George - Woodrow Wilson
5. Tony Blair - George H.W. Bush
6. Harold Wilson - Gerald Ford
7. Benjamin Disraeli - Rutherford B. Hayes
8. Edward Heath - Richard Nixon
9. Henry John Temple, 3rd Viscount Palmerston - Abraham Lincoln
10.Harold Wilson - Lyndon B Johnson
11.Anthony Eden - Dwight Eisenhower
12. Margaret Thatcher - Ronald Reagan


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #5 - When (fill-in-the-blank) was the Prime Minister of Great Britain, (fill-in-the-blank) was the President of the United States. - Max 3 repeats of either name.

1. Stanley Baldwin - Calvin Coolidge
2. Winston Churchill - FDR
3..Theresa May - Donald Trump
4. David Lloyd George - Woodrow Wilson
5. Tony Blair - George H.W. Bush
6. Harold Wilson - Gerald Ford
7. Benjamin Disraeli - Rutherford B. Hayes
8. Edward Heath - Richard Nixon
9. Henry John Temple, 3rd Viscount Palmerston - Abraham Lincoln
10.Harold Wilson - Lyndon B Johnson
11.Anthony Eden - Dwight Eisenhower
12. Margaret Thatcher - Ronald Reagan 
13. William Pitt the Younger - George Washington


----------



## Shaughnessy

The next theme is available to whomever wishes to claim it - _Slán leat..._


----------



## CatchARisingStar

This theme is called "Wee Touch Of The Blarney" and is meant in fun.
Name a genius in history who may have been afflicted with a mental illness and what that illness could have been.

1. Leonard DaVinci - ADHD


----------



## Rogerx

This theme is called "Wee Touch Of The Blarney" and is meant in fun.
Name a genius in history who may have been afflicted with a mental illness and what that illness could have been.

1. Leonard DaVinci - ADHD 
2. Michelangelo- Autism


----------



## SONNET CLV

This theme is called "Wee Touch Of The Blarney" and is meant in fun.
Name a genius in history who may have been afflicted with a mental illness and what that illness could have been.

1. Leonard DaVinci - ADHD
2. Michelangelo- Autism
3. Richard Wagner - Narcissism


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

SONNET CLV said:


> This theme is called "Wee Touch Of The Blarney" and is meant in fun.
> Name a genius in history who may have been afflicted with a mental illness and what that illness could have been.
> 
> 1. Leonard DaVinci - ADHD
> 2. Michelangelo- Autism
> 3. Richard Wagner - Narcissism


4.Stephen Hawking - Chronophobia


----------



## Rogerx

This theme is called "Wee Touch Of The Blarney" and is meant in fun.
Name a genius in history who may have been afflicted with a mental illness and what that illness could have been.

1. Leonard DaVinci - ADHD
2. Michelangelo- Autism
3. Richard Wagner - Narcissism 
4.Stephen Hawking - Chronophobia 
5.Edvard Munch- Panic attacks


----------



## Shaughnessy

CatchARisingStar said:


> This theme is called "*Wee Touch Of The Blarney*" and is meant in fun.
> Name a genius in history who may have been *afflicted with a mental illness* and what that illness could have been.
> 
> 1. Leonard DaVinci - ADHD


Just for the record - kissing the Blarney Stone bestows on the kisser the gift of gab. This means you’ll leave the Castle with great eloquence and skill at flattery - It has nothing to do with mental illness - It means you'll be charming - As indeed, all Irish naturally are...


----------



## Art Rock

We've had over six hours of inactivity on this topic. It is either too complicated or not appealing, or both. Let's abandon this and try a new one.

Theme #78 Favourite painters

1. Franz Marc


----------



## fbjim

Theme #78 Favourite painters 

1. Franz Marc 
2. JMW Turner


----------



## SanAntone

We've had over six hours of inactivity on this topic. It is either too complicated or not appealing, or both. Let's abandon this and try a new one.

Theme #78 Favourite painters

1. Franz Marc
2. JMW Turner
3. Jackson Pollock


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #78 Favourite painters

1. Franz Marc
2. JMW Turner
3. Jackson Pollock 
4. Kees van Dongen


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #78 Favourite painters

1. Franz Marc
2. JMW Turner
3. Jackson Pollock
4. Kees van Dongen 
5. Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema


----------



## Taggart

Theme #78 Favourite painters

1. Franz Marc
2. JMW Turner
3. Jackson Pollock
4. Kees van Dongen
5. Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema
6. John Singer Sargent


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #78 Favourite painters

1. Franz Marc
2. JMW Turner
3. Jackson Pollock
4. Kees van Dongen
5. Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema
6. John Singer Sargent
7. Paul Cézanne


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #78 Favourite painters

1. Franz Marc
2. JMW Turner
3. Jackson Pollock
4. Kees van Dongen
5. Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema
6. John Singer Sargent
7. Paul Cézanne
8. Caspar David Friedrich


----------



## senza sordino

Theme #78 Favourite painters

1. Franz Marc
2. JMW Turner
3. Jackson Pollock
4. Kees van Dongen
5. Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema
6. John Singer Sargent
7. Paul Cézanne
8. Caspar David Friedrich 
9. Pierre-Auguste Renoir


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #78 Favourite painters

1. Franz Marc
2. JMW Turner
3. Jackson Pollock
4. Kees van Dongen
5. Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema
6. John Singer Sargent
7. Paul Cézanne
8. Caspar David Friedrich
9. Pierre-Auguste Renoir 
10. Francisco Goya


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #78 Favourite painters

1. Franz Marc
2. JMW Turner
3. Jackson Pollock
4. Kees van Dongen
5. Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema
6. John Singer Sargent
7. Paul Cézanne
8. Caspar David Friedrich
9. Pierre-Auguste Renoir
10. Francisco Goya
11. Johannes Vermeer


----------



## Taggart

Theme #78 Favourite painters

1. Franz Marc
2. JMW Turner
3. Jackson Pollock
4. Kees van Dongen
5. Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema
6. John Singer Sargent
7. Paul Cézanne
8. Caspar David Friedrich
9. Pierre-Auguste Renoir
10. Francisco Goya
11. Johannes Vermeer 
12. John Sell Cotman


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #78 Favourite painters

1. Franz Marc
2. JMW Turner
3. Jackson Pollock
4. Kees van Dongen
5. Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema
6. John Singer Sargent
7. Paul Cézanne
8. Caspar David Friedrich
9. Pierre-Auguste Renoir
10. Francisco Goya
11. Johannes Vermeer
12. John Sell Cotman
13. John William Waterhouse


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #8 (?) - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened or pet form of their birth forename (as opposed to having Bob or Jim or Peggy on their birth certificate).

Please put the full birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the short-name. 

1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #8 (?) - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened form of their birth forename. Please put the full birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the shortened form of name - e.g. it's okay if one famous person uses Beth for Elizabeth and another uses Betty.

1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)
2. Prince Harry, English royal (Officially - Henry Charles Albert David )


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #8 (?) - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened (or pet) form of their birth forename. Please put the full birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the short-name.

1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)
2. Prince Harry, English royal (Henry Charles Albert David )
3. Jack Brabham, racing driver (John Arthur)


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #8 (?) - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened (or pet) form of their birth forename. Please put the full birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the short-name.

1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)
2. Prince Harry, English royal (Henry Charles Albert David )
3. Jack Brabham, racing driver (John Arthur) 
4. Ronnie O'Sullivan, Snooker player (Ronald Antonio)


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Highwayman said:


> Theme #8 (?) - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened (or pet) form of their birth forename. Please put the full birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the short-name.
> 
> 1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)
> 2. Prince Harry, English royal (Henry Charles Albert David )
> 3. Jack Brabham, racing driver (John Arthur)
> 4. Ronnie O'Sullivan, Snooker player (Ronald Antonio)





Highwayman said:


> Theme #8 (?) - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened (or pet) form of their birth forename. Please put the full birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the short-name.
> 
> 1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)
> 2. Prince Harry, English royal (Henry Charles Albert David )
> 3. Jack Brabham, racing driver (John Arthur)
> 4. Ronnie O'Sullivan, Snooker player (Ronald Antonio)
> 5. Bill Clinton, politician/statesman (William Jefferson)


5. Bill Clinton, politician/statesman (William Jefferson)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #8 (?) - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened (or pet) form of their birth forename. Please put the full birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the short-name.

1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)
2. Prince Harry, English royal (Henry Charles Albert David )
3. Jack Brabham, racing driver (John Arthur)
4. Ronnie O'Sullivan, Snooker player (Ronald Antonio)
5. Minnesota Fats - Rudolf Walter Wanderone


----------



## Shaughnessy

This is indeed Theme # 8 - Theme # 6 was presented unnumbered and was then replaced (due to inactivity) with the number 78.

# 5 needs to be disqualified - "Minnesota Fats" is not a shortened (or pet) form of his birth forename "Rudolph"



Theme #8 - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened (or pet) form of their birth forename. Please put the full birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the short-name.

1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)
2. Prince Harry, English royal (Henry Charles Albert David )
3. Jack Brabham, racing driver (John Arthur)
4. Ronnie O'Sullivan, Snooker player (Ronald Antonio) 
5. Cher, diva, (Cherilyn Sarkisian)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #8 - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened (or pet) form of their birth forename. Please put the full birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the short-name.

1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)
2. Prince Harry, English royal (Henry Charles Albert David )
3. Jack Brabham, racing driver (John Arthur)
4. Ronnie O'Sullivan, Snooker player (Ronald Antonio)
5. Cher, diva, (Cherilyn Sarkisian) 
6. Whoopi Goldberg actress (Caryn Johnson )


----------



## Art Rock

Whoopi likewise does not fit the bill.

Theme #8 - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened (or pet) form of their birth forename. Please put the full birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the short-name.

1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)
2. Prince Harry, English royal (Henry Charles Albert David )
3. Jack Brabham, racing driver (John Arthur)
4. Ronnie O'Sullivan, Snooker player (Ronald Antonio)
5. Cher, diva, (Cherilyn Sarkisian)
6. Dick Cheney, Vice President (Richard Bruce)


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

7. Bill Clinton, politician/statesman (Wlliam Jefferson)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #8 - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened (or pet) form of their birth forename. Please put the full birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the short-name. (I now have a chance to clarify this: as below, nos 1 & 8, a full-name can be repeated but not the same abbreviation.)

1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)
2. Prince Harry, English royal (Henry Charles Albert David )
3. Jack Brabham, racing driver (John Arthur)
4. Ronnie O'Sullivan, Snooker player (Ronald Antonio)
5. Cher, diva, (Cherilyn Sarkisian)
6. Dick Cheney, Vice President (Richard Bruce)
7. Bill Clinton, politician/statesman (Wlliam Jefferson)
8. Peggy Seeger, folk singer (Margaret)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #8 - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened (or pet) form of their birth forename. Please put the full birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the short-name. (I now have a chance to clarify this: as below, nos 1 & 8, a full-name can be repeated but not the same abbreviation.)

1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)
2. Prince Harry, English royal (Henry Charles Albert David )
3. Jack Brabham, racing driver (John Arthur)
4. Ronnie O'Sullivan, Snooker player (Ronald Antonio)
5. Cher, diva, (Cherilyn Sarkisian)
6. Dick Cheney, Vice President (Richard Bruce)
7. Bill Clinton, politician/statesman (Wlliam Jefferson)
8. Peggy Seeger, folk singer (Margaret)
9. Kate Bush, singer (Catherine)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #8 - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened (or pet) form of their birth forename. Please put the full form of the birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the short-name. 

1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)
2. Prince Harry, English royal (Henry Charles Albert David )
3. Jack Brabham, racing driver (John Arthur)
4. Ronnie O'Sullivan, Snooker player (Ronald Antonio)
5. Cher, diva, (Cherilyn Sarkisian)
6. Dick Cheney, Vice President (Richard Bruce)
7. Bill Clinton, politician/statesman (Wlliam Jefferson)
8. Peggy Seeger, folk singer (Margaret)
9. Kate Bush, singer (Catherine) 
10. Bob Dylan (Robert Allen)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #8 - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened (or pet) form of their birth forename. Please put the full form of the birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the short-name.

1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)
2. Prince Harry, English royal (Henry Charles Albert David )
3. Jack Brabham, racing driver (John Arthur)
4. Ronnie O'Sullivan, Snooker player (Ronald Antonio)
5. Cher, diva, (Cherilyn Sarkisian)
6. Dick Cheney, Vice President (Richard Bruce)
7. Bill Clinton, politician/statesman (Wlliam Jefferson)
8. Peggy Seeger, folk singer (Margaret)
9. Kate Bush, singer (Catherine)
10. Bob Dylan (Robert Allen)
11. Frida, ABBA singer (Anni-Frid Synni)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #8 - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened (or pet) form of their birth forename. Please put the full form of the birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the short-name.

1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)
2. Prince Harry, English royal (Henry Charles Albert David )
3. Jack Brabham, racing driver (John Arthur)
4. Ronnie O'Sullivan, Snooker player (Ronald Antonio)
5. Cher, diva, (Cherilyn Sarkisian)
6. Dick Cheney, Vice President (Richard Bruce)
7. Bill Clinton, politician/statesman (Wlliam Jefferson)
8. Peggy Seeger, folk singer (Margaret)
9. Kate Bush, singer (Catherine)
10. Bob Dylan (Robert Allen)
11. Frida, ABBA singer (Anni-Frid Synni) 
12. Liz Fraser, British film actress (Elizabeth)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #8 - Short & Sweet - Famous people who were/are known by a shortened (or pet) form of their birth forename. Please put the full form of the birth forename in brackets. No repetition of the short-name.

1. Maggie Smith, actress. (Margaret)
2. Prince Harry, English royal (Henry Charles Albert David )
3. Jack Brabham, racing driver (John Arthur)
4. Ronnie O'Sullivan, Snooker player (Ronald Antonio)
5. Cher, diva, (Cherilyn Sarkisian)
6. Dick Cheney, Vice President (Richard Bruce)
7. Bill Clinton, politician/statesman (Wlliam Jefferson)
8. Peggy Seeger, folk singer (Margaret)
9. Kate Bush, singer (Catherine)
10. Bob Dylan (Robert Allen)
11. Frida, ABBA singer (Anni-Frid Synni)
12. Liz Fraser, British film actress (Elizabeth)
13. Stevie Wonder, singer (Steveland)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #9 - The Borrowers - words commonly used in English which are direct borrowings from other languages. Please put the language borrowed from after your entry.

1. Boomerang - Australian aborigine


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #9 - The Borrowers - words commonly used in English which are direct borrowings from other languages. Please put the language borrowed from after your entry.

1. Boomerang - Australian aborigine 
2. Fiancée - French


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #9 - The Borrowers - words commonly used in English which are direct borrowings from other languages. Please put the language borrowed from after your entry.

1. Boomerang - Australian aborigine 
2. Fiancée - French 
3. Aardvark - South African Dutch


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Art Rock said:


> Theme #9 - The Borrowers - words commonly used in English which are direct borrowings from other languages. Please put the language borrowed from after your entry.
> 
> 1. Boomerang - Australian aborigine
> 2. Fiancée - French
> 3. Aardvark - South African Dutch


4. Pajamas - Hindi


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #9 - The Borrowers - words commonly used in English which are direct borrowings from other languages. Please put the language borrowed from after your entry.

1. Boomerang - Australian aborigine
2. Fiancée - French
3. Aardvark - South African Dutch 
4. Pajamas - Hindi
5. Kitsch - German


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #9 - The Borrowers - words commonly used in English which are direct borrowings from other languages. Please put the language borrowed from after your entry.

1. Boomerang - Australian aborigine
2. Fiancée - French
3. Aardvark - South African Dutch
4. Pajamas - Hindi
5. Ambience - French


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #9 - The Borrowers - words commonly used in English which are direct borrowings from other languages. Please put the language borrowed from after your entry.

1. Boomerang - Australian aborigine
2. Fiancée - French
3. Aardvark - South African Dutch
4. Pajamas - Hindi
5. Ambience - French
6. Kindergarten - German


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #9 - The Borrowers - words commonly used in English which are direct borrowings from other languages. Please put the language borrowed from after your entry.

1. Boomerang - Australian aborigine
2. Fiancée - French
3. Aardvark - South African Dutch
4. Pajamas - Hindi
5. Ambience - French
6. Kindergarten - German 
7. Bravo - Italian


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Shaughnessy said:


> Theme #9 - The Borrowers - words commonly used in English which are direct borrowings from other languages. Please put the language borrowed from after your entry.
> 
> 1. Boomerang - Australian aborigine
> 2. Fiancée - French
> 3. Aardvark - South African Dutch
> 4. Pajamas - Hindi
> 5. Ambience - French
> 6. Kindergarten - German
> 7. Bravo - Italian


8. Tsunami - Japanese


----------



## SanAntone

Great Uncle Frederick, please copy and paste the post before yours before adding your selection. 

Theme #9 - The Borrowers - words commonly used in English which are direct borrowings from other languages. Please put the language borrowed from after your entry.

1. Boomerang - Australian aborigine
2. Fiancée - French
3. Aardvark - South African Dutch
4. Pajamas - Hindi
5. Ambience - French
6. Kindergarten - German
7. Bravo - Italian
8. Amore - Italian


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

9. Tsunami - Japanese


----------



## SanAntone

Great Uncle Frederick, *please copy and paste the post before yours* before adding your selection at the bottom. Otherwise the next player has to do it for you.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #9 - The Borrowers - words commonly used in English which are direct borrowings from other languages. Please put the language borrowed from after your entry.

1. Boomerang - Australian aborigine
2. Fiancée - French
3. Aardvark - South African Dutch
4. Pajamas - Hindi
5. Ambience - French
6. Kindergarten - German
7. Bravo - Italian
8. Amore - Italian 
9. Tsunami - Japanese 
10. Ninja - Japanese


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #9 - The Borrowers - words commonly used in English which are direct borrowings from other languages. Please put the language borrowed from after your entry.

1. Boomerang - Australian aborigine
2. Fiancée - French
3. Aardvark - South African Dutch
4. Pajamas - Hindi
5. Ambience - French
6. Kindergarten - German
7. Bravo - Italian
8. Amore - Italian
9. Tsunami - Japanese
10. Ninja - Japanese 
11. Pow-wow - Narrtick (a native American language)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #9 - The Borrowers - words commonly used in English which are direct borrowings from other languages. Please put the language borrowed from after your entry.

1. Boomerang - Australian aborigine
2. Fiancée - French
3. Aardvark - South African Dutch
4. Pajamas - Hindi
5. Ambience - French
6. Kindergarten - German
7. Bravo - Italian
8. Amore - Italian
9. Tsunami - Japanese
10. Ninja - Japanese
11. Pow-wow - Narrtick (a native American language)
12. Brouhaha - Hebrew or French


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #9 - The Borrowers - words commonly used in English which are direct borrowings from other languages. Please put the language borrowed from after your entry.

1. Boomerang - Australian aborigine
2. Fiancée - French
3. Aardvark - South African Dutch
4. Pajamas - Hindi
5. Ambience - French
6. Kindergarten - German
7. Bravo - Italian
8. Amore - Italian
9. Tsunami - Japanese
10. Ninja - Japanese
11. Pow-wow - Narrtick (a native American language)
12. Brouhaha - Hebrew or French 
13. Schlep - Yiddish


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #10 - Significant Historical Events - List month, day, year, and event - All four...

1. April 15, 1912 - The Sinking of the Titanic


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #10 - Significant Historical Events - List month, day, year, and event - All four...

1. April 15, 1912 - The Sinking of the Titanic
2. July 1-3, 1863 - Battle of Gettysburg


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Nate Miller said:


> Theme #10 - Significant Historical Events - List month, day, year, and event - All four...
> 
> 1. April 15, 1912 - The Sinking of the Titanic
> 2. July 1-3, 1863 - Battle of Gettysburg


3. August 13 1961 - Construction of the Berlin Wall begins


----------



## Shaughnessy

As long as the game hasn't progressed further than this point,

I need to point out that the word "day" is singular so time spans won't count past post # 2.

I'll post a fresh board with the post above added - I don't know what the protocol is to handle these types of situations.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #10 - Significant Historical Events - List month, day, year, and event - All four... Note: the word "day" is singular - One specific day.

1. April 15, 1912 - The Sinking of the Titanic
2. July 1-3, 1863 - Battle of Gettysburg
3. August 13 1961 - Construction of the Berlin Wall begins
4. December 7, 1941 - Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Shaughnessy said:


> Theme #10 - Significant Historical Events - List month, day, year, and event - All four... Note: the word "day" is singular - One specific day.
> 
> 1. April 15, 1912 - The Sinking of the Titanic
> 2. July 1-3, 1863 - Battle of Gettysburg
> 3. August 13 1961 - Construction of the Berlin Wall begins
> 4. December 7, 1941 - Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor


5. December 17, 1903 - the Wright Brothers' first flight


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #10 - Significant Historical Events - List month, day, year, and event - All four... Note: the word "day" is singular - One specific day.

1. April 15, 1912 - The Sinking of the Titanic
2. July 3, 1863 - Pickett's Charge at the Battle of Gettysburg
3. August 13 1961 - Construction of the Berlin Wall begins
4. December 7, 1941 - Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor
5. December 17, 1903 - the Wright Brothers' first flight

fair enough


----------



## Taggart

Theme #10 - Significant Historical Events - List month, day, year, and event - All four... Note: the word "day" is singular - One specific day.

1. April 15, 1912 - The Sinking of the Titanic
2. July 3, 1863 - Pickett's Charge at the Battle of Gettysburg
3. August 13 1961 - Construction of the Berlin Wall begins
4. December 7, 1941 - Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor
5. December 17, 1903 - the Wright Brothers' first flight 
6. April 16 1746, Battle of Culloden


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #10 - Significant Historical Events - List month, day, year, and event - All four... Note: the word "day" is singular - One specific day.

1. April 15, 1912 - The Sinking of the Titanic
2. July 3, 1863 - Pickett's Charge at the Battle of Gettysburg
3. August 13 1961 - Construction of the Berlin Wall begins
4. December 7, 1941 - Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor
5. December 17, 1903 - the Wright Brothers' first flight
6. April 16 1746, Battle of Culloden
7. July 20, 1969 - Neil Armstrong sets foot on the moon


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #10 - Significant Historical Events - List month, day, year, and event - All four... Note: the word "day" is singular - One specific day.

1. April 15, 1912 - The Sinking of the Titanic
2. July 3, 1863 - Pickett's Charge at the Battle of Gettysburg
3. August 13 1961 - Construction of the Berlin Wall begins
4. December 7, 1941 - Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor
5. December 17, 1903 - the Wright Brothers' first flight
6. April 16 1746, Battle of Culloden
7. July 20, 1969 - Neil Armstrong sets foot on the moon 
8. November 11, 1918 - Signing of the armistice which ended the First World War and lit the fuse for the Second...


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #10 - Significant Historical Events - List month, day, year, and event - All four... Note: the word "day" is singular - One specific day.

1. April 15, 1912 - The Sinking of the Titanic
2. July 3, 1863 - Pickett's Charge at the Battle of Gettysburg
3. August 13 1961 - Construction of the Berlin Wall begins
4. December 7, 1941 - Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor
5. December 17, 1903 - the Wright Brothers' first flight
6. April 16 1746, Battle of Culloden
7. July 20, 1969 - Neil Armstrong sets foot on the moon
8. November 11, 1918 - Signing of the armistice which ended the First World War and lit the fuse for the Second... 
9. September 14, 1752 - First day of the Gregorian Calendar in the UK (it succeeded Sept 2 by the Julian Calendar)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #10 - Significant Historical Events - List month, day, year, and event - All four... Note: the word "day" is singular - One specific day.

1. April 15, 1912 - The Sinking of the Titanic
2. July 3, 1863 - Pickett's Charge at the Battle of Gettysburg
3. August 13 1961 - Construction of the Berlin Wall begins
4. December 7, 1941 - Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor
5. December 17, 1903 - the Wright Brothers' first flight
6. April 16 1746, Battle of Culloden
7. July 20, 1969 - Neil Armstrong sets foot on the moon
8. November 11, 1918 - Signing of the armistice which ended the First World War and lit the fuse for the Second...
9. September 14, 1752 - First day of the Gregorian Calendar in the UK (it succeeded Sept 2 by the Julian Calendar)
10. September 11, 2001 - Attack on the World Trade Center and Pentagon by Al Qaeda.


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

SanAntone said:


> Theme #10 - Significant Historical Events - List month, day, year, and event - All four... Note: the word "day" is singular - One specific day.
> 
> 1. April 15, 1912 - The Sinking of the Titanic
> 2. July 3, 1863 - Pickett's Charge at the Battle of Gettysburg
> 3. August 13 1961 - Construction of the Berlin Wall begins
> 4. December 7, 1941 - Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor
> 5. December 17, 1903 - the Wright Brothers' first flight
> 6. April 16 1746, Battle of Culloden
> 7. July 20, 1969 - Neil Armstrong sets foot on the moon
> 8. November 11, 1918 - Signing of the armistice which ended the First World War and lit the fuse for the Second...
> 9. September 14, 1752 - First day of the Gregorian Calendar in the UK (it succeeded Sept 2 by the Julian Calendar)
> 10. September 11, 2001 - Attack on the World Trade Center and Pentagon by Al Qaeda.


11. June 28 1914 - Assassination of Archduke Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #10 - Significant Historical Events - List month, day, year, and event - All four... Note: the word "day" is singular - One specific day.

1. April 15, 1912 - The Sinking of the Titanic
2. July 3, 1863 - Pickett's Charge at the Battle of Gettysburg
3. August 13 1961 - Construction of the Berlin Wall begins
4. December 7, 1941 - Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor
5. December 17, 1903 - the Wright Brothers' first flight
6. April 16 1746, Battle of Culloden
7. July 20, 1969 - Neil Armstrong sets foot on the moon
8. November 11, 1918 - Signing of the armistice which ended the First World War and lit the fuse for the Second...
9. September 14, 1752 - First day of the Gregorian Calendar in the UK (it succeeded Sept 2 by the Julian Calendar)
10. September 11, 2001 - Attack on the World Trade Center and Pentagon by Al Qaeda.
11. June 28 1914 - Assassination of Archduke Franz Ferdinand
12. August 6, 1945 - Atomic bombing of Hiroshima


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #10 - Significant Historical Events - List month, day, year, and event - All four... Note: the word "day" is singular - One specific day.

1. April 15, 1912 - The Sinking of the Titanic
2. July 3, 1863 - Pickett's Charge at the Battle of Gettysburg
3. August 13 1961 - Construction of the Berlin Wall begins
4. December 7, 1941 - Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor
5. December 17, 1903 - the Wright Brothers' first flight
6. April 16 1746, Battle of Culloden
7. July 20, 1969 - Neil Armstrong sets foot on the moon
8. November 11, 1918 - Signing of the armistice which ended the First World War and lit the fuse for the Second...
9. September 14, 1752 - First day of the Gregorian Calendar in the UK (it succeeded Sept 2 by the Julian Calendar)
10. September 11, 2001 - Attack on the World Trade Center and Pentagon by Al Qaeda.
11. June 28 1914 - Assassination of Archduke Franz Ferdinand
12. August 6, 1945 - Atomic bombing of Hiroshima
13. June 19th, 1865 - word of Emancipation Proclamation finally reaches Galveston Texas, ending slavery in the US


----------



## Shaughnessy

I'm not sure if Nate Miller is aware of the "player who makes the 13th selection creates the new theme" rule but it's been an hour since his last post and the game is without a currently playable theme.

This isn't my thread and I don't wish to overstep my bounds but I would think that the OP would probably not have any objections towards considering this an "abandoned theme"

and thus whoever arrives here first to claim the theme should do so.

If this violates protocol, I'll take the hit - So if anyone has one to play - Do so...


----------



## Ingélou

Shaughnessy said:


> I'm not sure if Nate Miller is aware of the "player who makes the 13th selection creates the new theme" rule but it's been an hour since his last post and the game is without a currently playable theme.
> 
> This isn't my thread and I don't wish to overstep my bounds but I would think that the OP would probably not have any objections towards considering this an "abandoned theme"
> 
> and thus whoever arrives here first to claim the theme should do so.
> 
> If this violates protocol, I'll take the hit - So if anyone has one to play - Do so...


Aagh, so annoying! 

I've pm-ed Nate Miller to explain and give him a chance to start the next theme, so please give him an interval, but then, by all means, someone else (or Shaughnessy, if you'd like) please start one.


----------



## Nate Miller

Sorry, didn't know the rules.

theme #11 - famously mis-quoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted

1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca


----------



## Nate Miller

again, sorry about that guys


----------



## Ingélou

theme #11 - famously mis-quoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted

1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria denied ever saying this.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #11 - famously mis-quoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted

1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca 
2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this. Did Queen Victoria Really Say 'We Are Not Amused'? | HistoryExtra 
3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #11 - famously misquoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted

1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this. Did Queen Victoria Really Say 'We Are Not Amused'? | HistoryExtra 
3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek
4. "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" - Dirty Harry - "“_You’ve got to ask yourself one question: ‘Do I feel lucky?’_ Well, do ya punk?”


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #11 - famously misquoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted

1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this. Did Queen Victoria Really Say 'We Are Not Amused'? | HistoryExtra
3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek
4. "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" - Dirty Harry - "“_You’ve got to ask yourself one question: ‘Do I feel lucky?’_ Well, do ya punk?”
5. "Alas, poor Yorick, I knew him well" - Hamlet


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #11 - famously misquoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted

1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this. Did Queen Victoria Really Say 'We Are Not Amused'? | HistoryExtra
3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek
4. "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" - Dirty Harry - "“_You’ve got to ask yourself one question: ‘Do I feel lucky?’_ Well, do ya punk?”
5. "Alas, poor Yorick, I knew him well" - Hamlet
6. “Toto, we’re not in Kansas anymore.” - The Wizard of Oz - “Toto, _I’ve a feeling_ we’re not in Kansas anymore.”


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #11 - famously misquoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted

1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this.
3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek
4. "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" - Dirty Harry - "“_You’ve got to ask yourself one question: ‘Do I feel lucky?’_ Well, do ya punk?”
5. "Alas, poor Yorick, I knew him well" - Hamlet
6. “Toto, we’re not in Kansas anymore.” - The Wizard of Oz - “Toto, _I’ve a feeling_ we’re not in Kansas anymore.” 
7. 'I see no ships' - Admiral Nelson ('I really do not see the signal.')


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Ingélou said:


> Theme #11 - famously misquoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted
> 
> 1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
> 2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this.
> 3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek
> 4. "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" - Dirty Harry - "“_You’ve got to ask yourself one question: ‘Do I feel lucky?’_ Well, do ya punk?”
> 5. "Alas, poor Yorick, I knew him well" - Hamlet
> 6. “Toto, we’re not in Kansas anymore.” - The Wizard of Oz - “Toto, _I’ve a feeling_ we’re not in Kansas anymore.”
> 7. 'I see no ships' - Admiral Nelson ('I really do not see the signal.')
> 
> 
> Ingélou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theme #11 - famously misquoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted
> 
> 1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
> 2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this.
> 3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek
> 4. "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" - Dirty Harry - "“_You’ve got to ask yourself one question: ‘Do I feel lucky?’_ Well, do ya punk?”
> 5. "Alas, poor Yorick, I knew him well" - Hamlet
> 6. “Toto, we’re not in Kansas anymore.” - The Wizard of Oz - “Toto, _I’ve a feeling_ we’re not in Kansas anymore.”
> 7. 'I see no ships' - Admiral Nelson ('I really do not see the signal.')
> 8. 'Lead on, MacDuff' ('Lay on, MacDuff' in The Scottish Play)
Click to expand...


----------



## Ingélou

Current board (post 8 = Great Uncle Frederick):


Theme #11 - famously misquoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted

1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this.
3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek
4. "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" - Dirty Harry - "“_You’ve got to ask yourself one question: ‘Do I feel lucky?’_ Well, do ya punk?”
5. "Alas, poor Yorick, I knew him well" - Hamlet
6. “Toto, we’re not in Kansas anymore.” - The Wizard of Oz - “Toto, _I’ve a feeling_ we’re not in Kansas anymore.”
7. 'I see no ships' - Admiral Nelson ('I really do not see the signal.') 
8. 'Lead on, MacDuff' ('Lay on, MacDuff' in The Scottish Play)


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Ingélou said:


> Current board (post 8 = Great Uncle Frederick):
> 
> 
> Theme #11 - famously misquoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted
> 
> 1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
> 2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this.
> 3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek
> 4. "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" - Dirty Harry - "“_You’ve got to ask yourself one question: ‘Do I feel lucky?’_ Well, do ya punk?”
> 5. "Alas, poor Yorick, I knew him well" - Hamlet
> 6. “Toto, we’re not in Kansas anymore.” - The Wizard of Oz - “Toto, _I’ve a feeling_ we’re not in Kansas anymore.”
> 7. 'I see no ships' - Admiral Nelson ('I really do not see the signal.')
> 8. 'Lead on, MacDuff' ('Lay on, MacDuff' in The Scottish Play)


9. 'You've never had it so good' - not precisely what Supermac said, but adopted in this wording as a campaign slogan.


----------



## Art Rock

Not two in a row please (see rules in first post).


Theme #11 - famously misquoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted

1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this.
3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek
4. "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" - Dirty Harry - "“_You’ve got to ask yourself one question: ‘Do I feel lucky?’_ Well, do ya punk?”
5. "Alas, poor Yorick, I knew him well" - Hamlet
6. “Toto, we’re not in Kansas anymore.” - The Wizard of Oz - “Toto, _I’ve a feeling_ we’re not in Kansas anymore.”
7. 'I see no ships' - Admiral Nelson ('I really do not see the signal.') 
8. 'Lead on, MacDuff' ('Lay on, MacDuff' in The Scottish Play) 
9. "I am attacking, follow me" ("All ships – follow me", Karel Doorman in the Battle of the Java Sea)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #11 - famously misquoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted

1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this.
3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek
4. "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" - Dirty Harry - "“_You’ve got to ask yourself one question: ‘Do I feel lucky?’_ Well, do ya punk?”
5. "Alas, poor Yorick, I knew him well" - Hamlet
6. “Toto, we’re not in Kansas anymore.” - The Wizard of Oz - “Toto, _I’ve a feeling_ we’re not in Kansas anymore.”
7. 'I see no ships' - Admiral Nelson ('I really do not see the signal.')
8. 'Lead on, MacDuff' ('Lay on, MacDuff' in The Scottish Play)
9. "I am attacking, follow me" ("All ships – follow me", Karel Doorman in the Battle of the Java Sea) 
10. 'Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.' _(Congreve: “Heaven has no rage like love to hatred turned / Nor hell a fury like a woman scorned.”) _


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Art Rock said:


> Not two in a row please (see rules in first post).
> 
> 
> Theme #11 - famously misquoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted
> 
> 1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
> 2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this.
> 3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek
> 4. "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" - Dirty Harry - "“_You’ve got to ask yourself one question: ‘Do I feel lucky?’_ Well, do ya punk?”
> 5. "Alas, poor Yorick, I knew him well" - Hamlet
> 6. “Toto, we’re not in Kansas anymore.” - The Wizard of Oz - “Toto, _I’ve a feeling_ we’re not in Kansas anymore.”
> 7. 'I see no ships' - Admiral Nelson ('I really do not see the signal.')
> 8. 'Lead on, MacDuff' ('Lay on, MacDuff' in The Scottish Play)
> 9. "I am attacking, follow me" ("All ships – follow me", Karel Doorman in the Battle of the Java Sea)


10. 'You've never had it so good' - Harold Macmillan's words amended and used as a campaign slogan.


Ingélou said:


> Theme #11 - famously misquoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted
> 
> 1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
> 2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this.
> 3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek
> 4. "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" - Dirty Harry - "“_You’ve got to ask yourself one question: ‘Do I feel lucky?’_ Well, do ya punk?”
> 5. "Alas, poor Yorick, I knew him well" - Hamlet
> 6. “Toto, we’re not in Kansas anymore.” - The Wizard of Oz - “Toto, _I’ve a feeling_ we’re not in Kansas anymore.”
> 7. 'I see no ships' - Admiral Nelson ('I really do not see the signal.')
> 8. 'Lead on, MacDuff' ('Lay on, MacDuff' in The Scottish Play)
> 9. "I am attacking, follow me" ("All ships – follow me", Karel Doorman in the Battle of the Java Sea)
> 10. 'Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.' _(Congreve: “Heaven has no rage like love to hatred turned / Nor hell a fury like a woman scorned.”) _





Ingélou said:


> Theme #11 - famously misquoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted
> 
> 1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
> 2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this.
> 3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek
> 4. "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" - Dirty Harry - "“_You’ve got to ask yourself one question: ‘Do I feel lucky?’_ Well, do ya punk?”
> 5. "Alas, poor Yorick, I knew him well" - Hamlet
> 6. “Toto, we’re not in Kansas anymore.” - The Wizard of Oz - “Toto, _I’ve a feeling_ we’re not in Kansas anymore.”
> 7. 'I see no ships' - Admiral Nelson ('I really do not see the signal.')
> 8. 'Lead on, MacDuff' ('Lay on, MacDuff' in The Scottish Play)
> 9. "I am attacking, follow me" ("All ships – follow me", Karel Doorman in the Battle of the Java Sea)
> 10. 'Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.' _(Congreve: “Heaven has no rage like love to hatred turned / Nor hell a fury like a woman scorned.”) _
> 11. 'You've never had it so good' - Harold Macmillan misquoted for a political campaign slogan


----------



## Ingélou

Great Uncle Frederick said:


> 10. 'You've never had it so good' - Harold Macmillan's words amended and used as a campaign slogan.


This would actually be number 11.

Please, when playing the game, would you highlight the previous post, copy and paste it, and then add your own as the next number?

This would be a courtesy to the next player and would avoid confusion.

Thank you.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

PS - If you need some technical advice on how to do this, I am sure that the moderators would help, if you pm them.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #11 - famously misquoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted

1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this.
3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek
4. "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" - Dirty Harry - "“_You’ve got to ask yourself one question: ‘Do I feel lucky?’_ Well, do ya punk?”
5. "Alas, poor Yorick, I knew him well" - Hamlet
6. “Toto, we’re not in Kansas anymore.” - The Wizard of Oz - “Toto, _I’ve a feeling_ we’re not in Kansas anymore.”
7. 'I see no ships' - Admiral Nelson ('I really do not see the signal.')
8. 'Lead on, MacDuff' ('Lay on, MacDuff' in The Scottish Play)
9. "I am attacking, follow me" ("All ships – follow me", Karel Doorman in the Battle of the Java Sea)
10. 'Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.' _(Congreve: “Heaven has no rage like love to hatred turned / Nor hell a fury like a woman scorned.”)_
11. You've never had it so good' - not precisely what Supermac said, but adopted in this wording as a campaign slogan.
12. 'One small step for man, one giant leap for mankind.' - Neil Armstrong (one small step for *a* man)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #11 - famously misquoted....phrases that are popular (ish) but are actually misquoted

1. "Play it again, Sam" - from the movie Casablanca
2. 'We are not amused.' Queen Victoria never said this.
3. "Beam me up, Scotty" - Star Trek
4. "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" - Dirty Harry - "“_You’ve got to ask yourself one question: ‘Do I feel lucky?’_ Well, do ya punk?”
5. "Alas, poor Yorick, I knew him well" - Hamlet
6. “Toto, we’re not in Kansas anymore.” - The Wizard of Oz - “Toto, _I’ve a feeling_ we’re not in Kansas anymore.”
7. 'I see no ships' - Admiral Nelson ('I really do not see the signal.')
8. 'Lead on, MacDuff' ('Lay on, MacDuff' in The Scottish Play)
9. "I am attacking, follow me" ("All ships – follow me", Karel Doorman in the Battle of the Java Sea)
10. 'Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.' _(Congreve: “Heaven has no rage like love to hatred turned / Nor hell a fury like a woman scorned.”)_
11. You've never had it so good' - not precisely what Supermac said, but adopted in this wording as a campaign slogan.
12. 'One small step for man, one giant leap for mankind.' - Neil Armstrong (one small step for *a* man) 
13. 'Will no one rid me of this turbulent priest?' Henry II - Wiki for details


----------



## Taggart

Theme #12 Famous 19th Century Shakespearean Actors \ Actresses - name, country, role

1. Edmund Kean, UK, King Lear


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #12 Famous 19th Century Shakespearean Actors \ Actresses - name, country, role

1. Edmund Kean, UK, King Lear
2. Ellen Terry, UK, Lady MacBeth


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #12 Famous 19th Century Shakespearean Actors \ Actresses - name, country, role

1. Edmund Kean, UK, King Lear
2. Ellen Terry, UK, Lady MacBeth
3. Junius Brutus Booth, UK/US, Richard III


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #12 Famous 19th Century Shakespearean Actors \ Actresses - name, country, role

1. Edmund Kean, UK, King Lear
2. Ellen Terry, UK, Lady MacBeth
3. Junius Brutus Booth, UK/US, Richard III 
4. Sarah Bernhardt, France, Hamlet


----------



## Taggart

*Widening the theme.*

Theme #12 Famous Shakespearean Actors \ Actresses - name, country, role

1. Edmund Kean, UK, King Lear
2. Ellen Terry, UK, Lady MacBeth
3. Junius Brutus Booth, UK/US, Richard III 
4. Sarah Bernhardt, France, Hamlet 
5. Laurence Olivier, UK, Henry V


----------



## Ingélou

*Widening the theme.*

Theme #12 Famous Shakespearean Actors \ Actresses - name, country, role

1. Edmund Kean, UK, King Lear
2. Ellen Terry, UK, Lady MacBeth
3. Junius Brutus Booth, UK/US, Richard III
4. Sarah Bernhardt, France, Hamlet
5. Laurence Olivier, UK, Henry V
6. Henry Irving, UK, Shylock (Jewish money-lender in The Merchant of Venice!)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Widening the theme.*

Theme #12 Famous Shakespearean Actors \ Actresses - name, country, role

1. Edmund Kean, UK, King Lear
2. Ellen Terry, UK, Lady MacBeth
3. Junius Brutus Booth, UK/US, Richard III
4. Sarah Bernhardt, France, Hamlet
5. Laurence Olivier, UK, Henry V
6. Henry Irving, UK, **** *(Jewish money-lender in The Merchant of Venice!)
7. David Garrick, UK, Richard III


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #12 Famous Shakespearean Actors \ Actresses - name, country, role

1. Edmund Kean, UK, King Lear
2. Ellen Terry, UK, Lady MacBeth
3. Junius Brutus Booth, UK/US, Richard III
4. Sarah Bernhardt, France, Hamlet
5. Laurence Olivier, UK, Henry V
6. Henry Irving, UK, S-h-y-l-o-c-k-!
7. David Garrick, UK, Richard III
8. Ian McKellen, UK, Richard II


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #12 Famous Shakespearean Actors \ Actresses - name, country, role

1. Edmund Kean, UK, King Lear
2. Ellen Terry, UK, Lady MacBeth
3. Junius Brutus Booth, UK/US, Richard III
4. Sarah Bernhardt, France, Hamlet
5. Laurence Olivier, UK, Henry V
6. Henry Irving, UK, S-h-y-l-o-c-k-!
7. David Garrick, UK, Richard III
8. Ian McKellen, UK, Richard II
9. Richard Burton, UK, Hamlet


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

SanAntone said:


> Theme #12 Famous Shakespearean Actors \ Actresses - name, country, role
> 
> 1. Edmund Kean, UK, King Lear
> 2. Ellen Terry, UK, Lady MacBeth
> 3. Junius Brutus Booth, UK/US, Richard III
> 4. Sarah Bernhardt, France, Hamlet
> 5. Laurence Olivier, UK, Henry V
> 6. Henry Irving, UK, S-h-y-l-o-c-k-!
> 7. David Garrick, UK, Richard III
> 8. Ian McKellen, UK, Richard II
> 9. Richard Burton, UK, Hamlet


10. Sarah Siddons, UK, Lady Macbeth


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #12 Famous Shakespearean Actors \ Actresses - name, country, role

1. Edmund Kean, UK, King Lear
2. Ellen Terry, UK, Lady MacBeth
3. Junius Brutus Booth, UK/US, Richard III
4. Sarah Bernhardt, France, Hamlet
5. Laurence Olivier, UK, Henry V
6. Henry Irving, UK, S-h-y-l-o-c-k-!
7. David Garrick, UK, Richard III
8. Ian McKellen, UK, Richard II
9. Richard Burton, UK, Hamlet 
10. Sarah Siddons, UK, Lady Macbeth
11. John Gielgud, UK, Hamlet


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #12 Famous Shakespearean Actors \ Actresses - name, country, role

1. Edmund Kean, UK, King Lear
2. Ellen Terry, UK, Lady MacBeth
3. Junius Brutus Booth, UK/US, Richard III
4. Sarah Bernhardt, France, Hamlet
5. Laurence Olivier, UK, Henry V
6. Henry Irving, UK, S-h-y-l-o-c-k-!
7. David Garrick, UK, Richard III
8. Ian McKellen, UK, Richard II
9. Richard Burton, UK, Hamlet
10. Sarah Siddons, UK, Lady Macbeth
11. John Gielgud, UK, Hamlet 
12. Helen Faucit, UK, Desdemona


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #12 Famous Shakespearean Actors \ Actresses - name, country, role

1. Edmund Kean, UK, King Lear
2. Ellen Terry, UK, Lady MacBeth
3. Junius Brutus Booth, UK/US, Richard III
4. Sarah Bernhardt, France, Hamlet
5. Laurence Olivier, UK, Henry V
6. Henry Irving, UK, S-h-y-l-o-c-k-!
7. David Garrick, UK, Richard III
8. Ian McKellen, UK, Richard II
9. Richard Burton, UK, Hamlet
10. Sarah Siddons, UK, Lady Macbeth
11. John Gielgud, UK, Hamlet
12. Helen Faucit, UK, Desdemona 
13, Kenneth Branagh, NI, Henry V


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #13 - Cuisine - Select any city in the world and pair it with a "native dish" with which it is generally associated - No repeats on cities - City name does not need to be part of the title.

1. Chicago - "Chicago-style hot dog" - all-beef frankfurter, poppy seed bun, mustard, neon green relish, onions, tomatoes, pickle spear, sport peppers, celery salt.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #13 - Cuisine - Select any city in the world and pair it with a "native dish" with which it is generally associated - No repeats on cities - City name does not need to be part of the title.

1. Chicago - "Chicago-style hot dog" - all-beef frankfurter, poppy seed bun, mustard, neon green relish, onions, tomatoes, pickle spear, sport peppers, celery salt.
2. Vienna - "Wiener schnitzel" - a thin, breaded, pan-fried veal cutlet.


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #13 - Cuisine - Select any city in the world and pair it with a "native dish" with which it is generally associated - No repeats on cities - City name does not need to be part of the title.

1. Chicago - "Chicago-style hot dog" - all-beef frankfurter, poppy seed bun, mustard, neon green relish, onions, tomatoes, pickle spear, sport peppers, celery salt.
2. Vienna - "Wiener schnitzel" - a thin, breaded, pan-fried veal cutlet.
3. Cincinnati - "Cincinnati Chili" - cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, clove, cumin, chili powder, bay leaf, dark chocolate spiced chili over spaghetti.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #13 - Cuisine - Select any city in the world and pair it with a "native dish" with which it is generally associated - No repeats on cities - City name does not need to be part of the title.

1. Chicago - "Chicago-style hot dog" - all-beef frankfurter, poppy seed bun, mustard, neon green relish, onions, tomatoes, pickle spear, sport peppers, celery salt.
2. Vienna - "Wiener schnitzel" - a thin, breaded, pan-fried veal cutlet.
3. Cincinnati - "Cincinnati Chili" - cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, clove, cumin, chili powder, bay leaf, dark chocolate
4. Montréal - "Poutine" - French fries topped with cheese curds and brown gravy


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #13 - Cuisine - Select any city in the world and pair it with a "native dish" with which it is generally associated - No repeats on cities - City name does not need to be part of the title.

1. Chicago - "Chicago-style hot dog" - all-beef frankfurter, poppy seed bun, mustard, neon green relish, onions, tomatoes, pickle spear, sport peppers, celery salt.
2. Vienna - "Wiener schnitzel" - a thin, breaded, pan-fried veal cutlet.
3. Cincinnati - "Cincinnati Chili" - cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, clove, cumin, chili powder, bay leaf, dark chocolate
4. Montréal - "Poutine" - French fries topped with cheese curds and brown gravy
5. Naples - "Pizza Margherita" - Pizza made with San Marzano tomatoes, mozzarella cheese, fresh basil, salt, and extra-virgin olive oil.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #13 - Cuisine - Select any city in the world and pair it with a "native dish" with which it is generally associated - No repeats on cities - City name does not need to be part of the title.

1. Chicago - "Chicago-style hot dog" - all-beef frankfurter, poppy seed bun, mustard, neon green relish, onions, tomatoes, pickle spear, sport peppers, celery salt.
2. Vienna - "Wiener schnitzel" - a thin, breaded, pan-fried veal cutlet.
3. Cincinnati - "Cincinnati Chili" - cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, clove, cumin, chili powder, bay leaf, dark chocolate
4. Montréal - "Poutine" - French fries topped with cheese curds and brown gravy
5. Naples - "Pizza Margherita" - Pizza made with San Marzano tomatoes, mozzarella cheese, fresh basil, salt, and extra-virgin olive oil.
6. Porto - Francesinha, a 'sandwich' including salt ham, spicy sausage & roast meat, covered with melted cheese and a spiced tomato and beer sauce.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #13 - Cuisine - Select any city in the world and pair it with a "native dish" with which it is generally associated - No repeats on cities - City name does not need to be part of the title.

1. Chicago - "Chicago-style hot dog" - all-beef frankfurter, poppy seed bun, mustard, neon green relish, onions, tomatoes, pickle spear, sport peppers, celery salt.
2. Vienna - "Wiener schnitzel" - a thin, breaded, pan-fried veal cutlet.
3. Cincinnati - "Cincinnati Chili" - cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, clove, cumin, chili powder, bay leaf, dark chocolate
4. Montréal - "Poutine" - French fries topped with cheese curds and brown gravy
5. Naples - "Pizza Margherita" - Pizza made with San Marzano tomatoes, mozzarella cheese, fresh basil, salt, and extra-virgin olive oil.
6. Porto - Francesinha, a 'sandwich' including salt ham, spicy sausage & roast meat, covered with melted cheese and a spiced tomato and beer sauce.
7. Berlin - "Berliner", made from sweet yeast dough fried in fat or oil, with a marmalade filling like a jelly doughnut, and usually icing, powdered sugar or conventional sugar on top.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #13 - Cuisine - Select any city in the world and pair it with a "native dish" with which it is generally associated - No repeats on cities - City name does not need to be part of the title.

1. Chicago - "Chicago-style hot dog" - all-beef frankfurter, poppy seed bun, mustard, neon green relish, onions, tomatoes, pickle spear, sport peppers, celery salt.
2. Vienna - "Wiener schnitzel" - a thin, breaded, pan-fried veal cutlet.
3. Cincinnati - "Cincinnati Chili" - cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, clove, cumin, chili powder, bay leaf, dark chocolate
4. Montréal - "Poutine" - French fries topped with cheese curds and brown gravy
5. Naples - "Pizza Margherita" - Pizza made with San Marzano tomatoes, mozzarella cheese, fresh basil, salt, and extra-virgin olive oil.
6. Porto - Francesinha, a 'sandwich' including salt ham, spicy sausage & roast meat, covered with melted cheese and a spiced tomato and beer sauce.
7. Berlin - "Berliner", made from sweet yeast dough fried in fat or oil, with a marmalade filling like a jelly doughnut, and usually icing, powdered sugar or conventional sugar on top. 
8. Philadelphia - "Philly Cheese Steak" - thinly sliced rib-eye steak, white American cheese, sautéed onions, on a "hoagie" roll


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #13 - Cuisine - Select any city in the world and pair it with a "native dish" with which it is generally associated - No repeats on cities - City name does not need to be part of the title.

1. Chicago - "Chicago-style hot dog" - all-beef frankfurter, poppy seed bun, mustard, neon green relish, onions, tomatoes, pickle spear, sport peppers, celery salt.
2. Vienna - "Wiener schnitzel" - a thin, breaded, pan-fried veal cutlet.
3. Cincinnati - "Cincinnati Chili" - cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, clove, cumin, chili powder, bay leaf, dark chocolate
4. Montréal - "Poutine" - French fries topped with cheese curds and brown gravy
5. Naples - "Pizza Margherita" - Pizza made with San Marzano tomatoes, mozzarella cheese, fresh basil, salt, and extra-virgin olive oil.
6. Porto - Francesinha, a 'sandwich' including salt ham, spicy sausage & roast meat, covered with melted cheese and a spiced tomato and beer sauce.
7. Berlin - "Berliner", made from sweet yeast dough fried in fat or oil, with a marmalade filling like a jelly doughnut, and usually icing, powdered sugar or conventional sugar on top.
8. Philadelphia - "Philly Cheese Steak" - thinly sliced rib-eye steak, white American cheese, sautéed onions, on a "hoagie" roll
9. Beijing - "Peking Duck" - Details here


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #13 - Cuisine - Select any city in the world and pair it with a "native dish" with which it is generally associated - No repeats on cities - City name does not need to be part of the title.

1. Chicago - "Chicago-style hot dog" - all-beef frankfurter, poppy seed bun, mustard, neon green relish, onions, tomatoes, pickle spear, sport peppers, celery salt.
2. Vienna - "Wiener schnitzel" - a thin, breaded, pan-fried veal cutlet.
3. Cincinnati - "Cincinnati Chili" - cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, clove, cumin, chili powder, bay leaf, dark chocolate
4. Montréal - "Poutine" - French fries topped with cheese curds and brown gravy
5. Naples - "Pizza Margherita" - Pizza made with San Marzano tomatoes, mozzarella cheese, fresh basil, salt, and extra-virgin olive oil.
6. Porto - Francesinha, a 'sandwich' including salt ham, spicy sausage & roast meat, covered with melted cheese and a spiced tomato and beer sauce.
7. Berlin - "Berliner", made from sweet yeast dough fried in fat or oil, with a marmalade filling like a jelly doughnut, and usually icing, powdered sugar or conventional sugar on top.
8. Philadelphia - "Philly Cheese Steak" - thinly sliced rib-eye steak, white American cheese, sautéed onions, on a "hoagie" roll
9. Beijing - "Peking Duck" - Details here
10. New Orleans - Red Beans and Rice (traditionally on Monday)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #13 - Cuisine - Select any city in the world and pair it with a "native dish" with which it is generally associated - No repeats on cities - City name does not need to be part of the title.

1. Chicago - "Chicago-style hot dog" - all-beef frankfurter, poppy seed bun, mustard, neon green relish, onions, tomatoes, pickle spear, sport peppers, celery salt.
2. Vienna - "Wiener schnitzel" - a thin, breaded, pan-fried veal cutlet.
3. Cincinnati - "Cincinnati Chili" - cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, clove, cumin, chili powder, bay leaf, dark chocolate
4. Montréal - "Poutine" - French fries topped with cheese curds and brown gravy
5. Naples - "Pizza Margherita" - Pizza made with San Marzano tomatoes, mozzarella cheese, fresh basil, salt, and extra-virgin olive oil.
6. Porto - Francesinha, a 'sandwich' including salt ham, spicy sausage & roast meat, covered with melted cheese and a spiced tomato and beer sauce.
7. Berlin - "Berliner", made from sweet yeast dough fried in fat or oil, with a marmalade filling like a jelly doughnut, and usually icing, powdered sugar or conventional sugar on top.
8. Philadelphia - "Philly Cheese Steak" - thinly sliced rib-eye steak, white American cheese, sautéed onions, on a "hoagie" roll
9. Beijing - "Peking Duck" - Details here
10. New Orleans - Red Beans and Rice (traditionally on Monday) 
11. Kyoto - Chirimen Sansho - sundried juvenile sardines flavoured with sansho berries, eaten with steamed rice


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #13 - Cuisine - Select any city in the world and pair it with a "native dish" with which it is generally associated - No repeats on cities - City name does not need to be part of the title.

1. Chicago - "Chicago-style hot dog" - all-beef frankfurter, poppy seed bun, mustard, neon green relish, onions, tomatoes, pickle spear, sport peppers, celery salt.
2. Vienna - "Wiener schnitzel" - a thin, breaded, pan-fried veal cutlet.
3. Cincinnati - "Cincinnati Chili" - cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, clove, cumin, chili powder, bay leaf, dark chocolate
4. Montréal - "Poutine" - French fries topped with cheese curds and brown gravy
5. Naples - "Pizza Margherita" - Pizza made with San Marzano tomatoes, mozzarella cheese, fresh basil, salt, and extra-virgin olive oil.
6. Porto - Francesinha, a 'sandwich' including salt ham, spicy sausage & roast meat, covered with melted cheese and a spiced tomato and beer sauce.
7. Berlin - "Berliner", made from sweet yeast dough fried in fat or oil, with a marmalade filling like a jelly doughnut, and usually icing, powdered sugar or conventional sugar on top.
8. Philadelphia - "Philly Cheese Steak" - thinly sliced rib-eye steak, white American cheese, sautéed onions, on a "hoagie" roll
9. Beijing - "Peking Duck" - Details here
10. New Orleans - Red Beans and Rice (traditionally on Monday)
11. Kyoto - Chirimen Sansho - sundried juvenile sardines flavoured with sansho berries, eaten with steamed rice
12. Memphis - Pulled pork BBQ sandwich - slow-smoked pork shoulder piled on a bun and topped with cole slaw with a thin, tangy vinegar-based sauce on the side.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #13 - Cuisine - Select any city in the world and pair it with a "native dish" with which it is generally associated - No repeats on cities - City name does not need to be part of the title.

1. Chicago - "Chicago-style hot dog" - all-beef frankfurter, poppy seed bun, mustard, neon green relish, onions, tomatoes, pickle spear, sport peppers, celery salt.
2. Vienna - "Wiener schnitzel" - a thin, breaded, pan-fried veal cutlet.
3. Cincinnati - "Cincinnati Chili" - cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, clove, cumin, chili powder, bay leaf, dark chocolate
4. Montréal - "Poutine" - French fries topped with cheese curds and brown gravy
5. Naples - "Pizza Margherita" - Pizza made with San Marzano tomatoes, mozzarella cheese, fresh basil, salt, and extra-virgin olive oil.
6. Porto - Francesinha, a 'sandwich' including salt ham, spicy sausage & roast meat, covered with melted cheese and a spiced tomato and beer sauce.
7. Berlin - "Berliner", made from sweet yeast dough fried in fat or oil, with a marmalade filling like a jelly doughnut, and usually icing, powdered sugar or conventional sugar on top.
8. Philadelphia - "Philly Cheese Steak" - thinly sliced rib-eye steak, white American cheese, sautéed onions, on a "hoagie" roll
9. Beijing - "Peking Duck" - Details here
10. New Orleans - Red Beans and Rice (traditionally on Monday)
11. Kyoto - Chirimen Sansho - sundried juvenile sardines flavoured with sansho berries, eaten with steamed rice
12. Memphis - Pulled pork BBQ sandwich - slow-smoked pork shoulder piled on a bun and topped with cole slaw with a thin, tangy vinegar-based sauce on the side.
13. Tirunelveli in Tamil Nadu - Tirunelveli Halwa - a dessert made of wheat milk, ghee, cashew nuts, and the local river water.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #14 - Cheesed off - Name a variety of cheese that comes from a particular country. No repeat of the cheese title or of the country.

1. Monterey Jack - USA


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #14 - Cheesed off - Name a variety of cheese that comes from a particular country. No repeat of the cheese title or of the country.

1. Monterey Jack - USA
2. Mozzarella - Italy


----------



## Taggart

Theme #14 - Cheesed off - Name a variety of cheese that comes from a particular country. No repeat of the cheese title or of the country.

1. Monterey Jack - USA
2. Mozzarella - Italy
3. Stilton - England


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #14 - Cheesed off - Name a variety of cheese that comes from a particular country. No repeat of the cheese title or of the country.

1. Monterey Jack - USA
2. Mozzarella - Italy
3. Stilton - England
4. Passendale - Belgium


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #14 - Cheesed off - Name a variety of cheese that comes from a particular country. No repeat of the cheese title or of the country.

1. Monterey Jack - USA
2. Mozzarella - Italy
3. Stilton - England
4. Passendale - Belgium 
5. Jarlsberg - Norway


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #14 - Cheesed off - Name a variety of cheese that comes from a particular country. No repeat of the cheese title or of the country.

1. Monterey Jack - USA
2. Mozzarella - Italy
3. Stilton - England
4. Passendale - Belgium
5. Jarlsberg - Norway 
6. Gouda cheese - Netherlands


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #14 - Cheesed off - Name a variety of cheese that comes from a particular country. No repeat of the cheese title or of the country.

1. Monterey Jack - USA
2. Mozzarella - Italy
3. Stilton - England
4. Passendale - Belgium
5. Jarlsberg - Norway 
6. Gouda cheese - Netherlands 
7. Manchego - Spain


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #14 - Cheesed off - Name a variety of cheese that comes from a particular country. No repeat of the cheese title or of the country.

1. Monterey Jack - USA
2. Mozzarella - Italy
3. Stilton - England
4. Passendale - Belgium
5. Jarlsberg - Norway
6. Gouda cheese - Netherlands
7. Manchego - Spain
8. Emmentaler - Switzerland


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #14 - Cheesed off - Name a variety of cheese that comes from a particular country. No repeat of the cheese title or of the country.

1. Monterey Jack - USA
2. Mozzarella - Italy
3. Stilton - England
4. Passendale - Belgium
5. Jarlsberg - Norway
6. Gouda cheese - Netherlands
7. Manchego - Spain
8. Emmentaler - Switzerland
9. Allgäuer Bergkäse - Germany


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #14 - Cheesed off - Name a variety of cheese that comes from a particular country. No repeat of the cheese title or of the country.

1. Monterey Jack - USA
2. Mozzarella - Italy
3. Stilton - England
4. Passendale - Belgium
5. Jarlsberg - Norway
6. Gouda cheese - Netherlands
7. Manchego - Spain
8. Emmentaler - Switzerland
9. Allgäuer Bergkäse - Germany 
10. Cashel Blue - Ireland


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #14 - Cheesed off - Name a variety of cheese that comes from a particular country. No repeat of the cheese title or of the country.

1. Monterey Jack - USA
2. Mozzarella - Italy
3. Stilton - England
4. Passendale - Belgium
5. Jarlsberg - Norway
6. Gouda cheese - Netherlands
7. Manchego - Spain
8. Emmentaler - Switzerland
9. Allgäuer Bergkäse - Germany
10. Cashel Blue - Ireland 
11. Brie - France


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #14 - Cheesed off - Name a variety of cheese that comes from a particular country. No repeat of the cheese title or of the country.

1. Monterey Jack - USA
2. Mozzarella - Italy
3. Stilton - England
4. Passendale - Belgium
5. Jarlsberg - Norway
6. Gouda cheese - Netherlands
7. Manchego - Spain
8. Emmentaler - Switzerland
9. Allgäuer Bergkäse - Germany
10. Cashel Blue - Ireland
11. Brie - France
12. Isle of Mull - Scotland


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #14 - Cheesed off - Name a variety of cheese that comes from a particular country. No repeat of the cheese title or of the country.

1. Monterey Jack - USA
2. Mozzarella - Italy
3. Stilton - England
4. Passendale - Belgium
5. Jarlsberg - Norway
6. Gouda cheese - Netherlands
7. Manchego - Spain
8. Emmentaler - Switzerland
9. Allgäuer Bergkäse - Germany
10. Cashel Blue - Ireland
11. Brie - France
12. Isle of Mull - Scotland
13. Danablu - Denmark


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #15 - Cocktail hour!

1. Singapore Sling


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #15 - Cocktail hour!

1. Singapore Sling 
2. Mojito - white rum, sugar, lime juice, soda water, and mint.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #15 - Cocktail hour!

1. Singapore Sling
2. Mojito - white rum, sugar, lime juice, soda water, and mint. 
3. Hanky-Panky - gin, sweet vermouth, and a few dashes of Fernet-Branca.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #15 - Cocktail hour!

1. Singapore Sling
2. Mojito - white rum, sugar, lime juice, soda water, and mint.
3. Hanky-Panky - gin, sweet vermouth, and a few dashes of Fernet-Branca.
4. Martini (gin; shaken, not stirred; olive)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #15 - Cocktail hour!

1. Singapore Sling
2. Mojito - white rum, sugar, lime juice, soda water, and mint.
3. Hanky-Panky - gin, sweet vermouth, and a few dashes of Fernet-Branca.
4. Martini (gin; shaken, not stirred; olive)
5. Blood & Sand- whisky, sweet vermouth, cherry liqueur, and orange juice


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #15 - Cocktail hour!

1. Singapore Sling
2. Mojito - white rum, sugar, lime juice, soda water, and mint.
3. Hanky-Panky - gin, sweet vermouth, and a few dashes of Fernet-Branca.
4. Martini (gin; shaken, not stirred; olive)
5. Blood & Sand- whisky, sweet vermouth, cherry liqueur, and orange juice
6. Daiqiri - rum, citrus juice, and sugar


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #15 - Cocktail hour!

1. Singapore Sling
2. Mojito - white rum, sugar, lime juice, soda water, and mint.
3. Hanky-Panky - gin, sweet vermouth, and a few dashes of Fernet-Branca.
4. Martini (gin; shaken, not stirred; olive)
5. Blood & Sand- whisky, sweet vermouth, cherry liqueur, and orange juice 
6. Daiqiri - rum, citrus juice, and sugar
7. Cucumber-Rose Gin Spritz - gin, lemon, club soda, cucumber, basil, and cardamom-infused syrup with rose petal garnish


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #15 - Cocktail hour!

1. Singapore Sling
2. Mojito - white rum, sugar, lime juice, soda water, and mint.
3. Hanky-Panky - gin, sweet vermouth, and a few dashes of Fernet-Branca.
4. Martini (gin; shaken, not stirred; olive)
5. Blood & Sand- whisky, sweet vermouth, cherry liqueur, and orange juice
6. Daiqiri - rum, citrus juice, and sugar
7. Cucumber-Rose Gin Spritz - gin, lemon, club soda, cucumber, basil, and cardamom-infused syrup with rose petal garnish
8. Sidecar - cognac, orange liqueur, plus lemon juice


----------



## Taggart

Theme #15 - Cocktail hour!

1. Singapore Sling
2. Mojito - white rum, sugar, lime juice, soda water, and mint.
3. Hanky-Panky - gin, sweet vermouth, and a few dashes of Fernet-Branca.
4. Martini (gin; shaken, not stirred; olive)
5. Blood & Sand- whisky, sweet vermouth, cherry liqueur, and orange juice
6. Daiqiri - rum, citrus juice, and sugar
7. Cucumber-Rose Gin Spritz - gin, lemon, club soda, cucumber, basil, and cardamom-infused syrup with rose petal garnish
8. Sidecar - cognac, orange liqueur, plus lemon juice
9. Rusty Nail - Drambuie and Scotch whisky


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #15 - Cocktail hour!

1. Singapore Sling
2. Mojito - white rum, sugar, lime juice, soda water, and mint.
3. Hanky-Panky - gin, sweet vermouth, and a few dashes of Fernet-Branca.
4. Martini (gin; shaken, not stirred; olive)
5. Blood & Sand- whisky, sweet vermouth, cherry liqueur, and orange juice
6. Daiquiri - rum, citrus juice, and sugar
7. Cucumber-Rose Gin Spritz - gin, lemon, club soda, cucumber, basil, and cardamom-infused syrup with rose petal garnish
8. Sidecar - cognac, orange liqueur, plus lemon juice
9. Rusty Nail - Drambuie and Scotch whisky 
10. Rosemary Gimlet - gin, lime juice, rosemary honey syrup, rosemary sprig for garnish


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #15 - Cocktail hour!

1. Singapore Sling
2. Mojito - white rum, sugar, lime juice, soda water, and mint.
3. Hanky-Panky - gin, sweet vermouth, and a few dashes of Fernet-Branca.
4. Martini (gin, vermouth; shaken, not stirred; olive)
5. Blood & Sand- whisky, sweet vermouth, cherry liqueur, and orange juice
6. Daiquiri - rum, citrus juice, and sugar
7. Cucumber-Rose Gin Spritz - gin, lemon, club soda, cucumber, basil, and cardamom-infused syrup with rose petal garnish
8. Sidecar - cognac, orange liqueur, plus lemon juice
9. Rusty Nail - Drambuie and Scotch whisky
10. Rosemary Gimlet - gin, lime juice, rosemary honey syrup, rosemary sprig for garnish
11. Old Fashioned - two shots bourbon, small amount sugar, a little bitters, orange peel, dash water


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #15 - Cocktail hour!

1. Singapore Sling
2. Mojito - white rum, sugar, lime juice, soda water, and mint.
3. Hanky-Panky - gin, sweet vermouth, and a few dashes of Fernet-Branca.
4. Martini (gin, vermouth; shaken, not stirred; olive)
5. Blood & Sand- whisky, sweet vermouth, cherry liqueur, and orange juice
6. Daiquiri - rum, citrus juice, and sugar
7. Cucumber-Rose Gin Spritz - gin, lemon, club soda, cucumber, basil, and cardamom-infused syrup with rose petal garnish
8. Sidecar - cognac, orange liqueur, plus lemon juice
9. Rusty Nail - Drambuie and Scotch whisky
10. Rosemary Gimlet - gin, lime juice, rosemary honey syrup, rosemary sprig for garnish
11. Old Fashioned - two shots bourbon, small amount sugar, a little bitters, orange peel, dash water
12. Bloody Mary - vodka, tomato juice, Worcester sauce, pepper, celery salt, Tabasco, & lemon juice.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #15 - Cocktail hour!

1. Singapore Sling
2. Mojito - white rum, sugar, lime juice, soda water, and mint.
3. Hanky-Panky - gin, sweet vermouth, and a few dashes of Fernet-Branca.
4. Martini (gin, vermouth; shaken, not stirred; olive)
5. Blood & Sand- whisky, sweet vermouth, cherry liqueur, and orange juice
6. Daiquiri - rum, citrus juice, and sugar
7. Cucumber-Rose Gin Spritz - gin, lemon, club soda, cucumber, basil, and cardamom-infused syrup with rose petal garnish
8. Sidecar - cognac, orange liqueur, plus lemon juice
9. Rusty Nail - Drambuie and Scotch whisky
10. Rosemary Gimlet - gin, lime juice, rosemary honey syrup, rosemary sprig for garnish
11. Old Fashioned - two shots bourbon, small amount sugar, a little bitters, orange peel, dash water
12. Bloody Mary - vodka, tomato juice, Worcester sauce, pepper, celery salt, Tabasco, & lemon juice.
13. Peroni Fiore Spritz - Bitter Italian Aperitif, Elderflower Liqueur, Peroni, club soda


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #16 - Literature: Mysteries - Pair an author with an iconic amateur/professional detective - Authors may be repeated...

1. Arthur Conan Doyle - Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #16 - Literature: Mysteries - Pair an author with an iconic amateur/professional detective - Authors may be repeated...

1. Arthur Conan Doyle - Sherlock Holmes 
2. Peter Lovesey - Sergeant Cribb


----------



## Taggart

Theme #16 - Literature: Mysteries - Pair an author with an iconic amateur/professional detective - Authors may be repeated...

1. Arthur Conan Doyle - Sherlock Holmes
2. Peter Lovesey - Sergeant Cribb
3. G.K. Chesterton - Father Brown


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #16 - Literature: Mysteries - Pair an author with an iconic amateur/professional detective - Authors may be repeated...

1. Arthur Conan Doyle - Sherlock Holmes
2. Peter Lovesey - Sergeant Cribb
3. G.k. Chesterton - Father Brown
4. Agatha Christie - Hercule Poirot


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #16 - Literature: Mysteries - Pair an author with an iconic amateur/professional detective - Authors may be repeated...

1. Arthur Conan Doyle - Sherlock Holmes
2. Peter Lovesey - Sergeant Cribb
3. G.k. Chesterton - Father Brown
4. Agatha Christie - Hercule Poirot
5. Georges Simenon - Jules Maigret


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #16 - Literature: Mysteries - Pair an author with an iconic amateur/professional detective - Authors may be repeated...

1. Arthur Conan Doyle - Sherlock Holmes
2. Peter Lovesey - Sergeant Cribb
3. G.K. Chesterton - Father Brown
4. Agatha Christie - Hercule Poirot
5. Georges Simenon - Jules Maigret
6. Edmund Crispin - Professor Gervase Fen


----------



## Taggart

Theme #16 - Literature: Mysteries - Pair an author with an iconic amateur/professional detective - Authors may be repeated...

1. Arthur Conan Doyle - Sherlock Holmes
2. Peter Lovesey - Sergeant Cribb
3. G.K. Chesterton - Father Brown
4. Agatha Christie - Hercule Poirot 
5. Georges Simenon - Jules Maigret
6. Edmund Crispin - Professor Gervase Fen 
7. Raymond Chandler - Philip Marlowe


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #16 - Literature: Mysteries - Pair an author with an iconic amateur/professional detective - Authors may be repeated...

1. Arthur Conan Doyle - Sherlock Holmes
2. Peter Lovesey - Sergeant Cribb
3. G.K. Chesterton - Father Brown
4. Agatha Christie - Hercule Poirot
5. Georges Simenon - Jules Maigret
6. Edmund Crispin - Professor Gervase Fen
7. Raymond Chandler - Philip Marlowe
8. Agatha Christie - Miss Marple


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #16 - Literature: Mysteries - Pair an author with an iconic amateur/professional detective - Authors may be repeated...

1. Arthur Conan Doyle - Sherlock Holmes
2. Peter Lovesey - Sergeant Cribb
3. G.K. Chesterton - Father Brown
4. Agatha Christie - Hercule Poirot
5. Georges Simenon - Jules Maigret
6. Edmund Crispin - Professor Gervase Fen
7. Raymond Chandler - Philip Marlowe
8. Agatha Christie - Miss Marple 
9. Colin Dexter - Inspector Morse


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #16 - Literature: Mysteries - Pair an author with an iconic amateur/professional detective - Authors may be repeated...

1. Arthur Conan Doyle - Sherlock Holmes
2. Peter Lovesey - Sergeant Cribb
3. G.K. Chesterton - Father Brown
4. Agatha Christie - Hercule Poirot
5. Georges Simenon - Jules Maigret
6. Edmund Crispin - Professor Gervase Fen
7. Raymond Chandler - Philip Marlowe
8. Agatha Christie - Miss Marple 
9. Colin Dexter - Inspector Morse
10. John Dickson Carr - Gideon Fell


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #16 - Literature: Mysteries - Pair an author with an iconic amateur/professional detective - Authors may be repeated...

1. Arthur Conan Doyle - Sherlock Holmes
2. Peter Lovesey - Sergeant Cribb
3. G.K. Chesterton - Father Brown
4. Agatha Christie - Hercule Poirot
5. Georges Simenon - Jules Maigret
6. Edmund Crispin - Professor Gervase Fen
7. Raymond Chandler - Philip Marlowe
8. Agatha Christie - Miss Marple
9. Colin Dexter - Inspector Morse
10. John Dickson Carr - Gideon Fell
11. Carolyn Keene - Nancy drew


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #16 - Literature: Mysteries - Pair an author with an iconic amateur/professional detective - Authors may be repeated...

1. Arthur Conan Doyle - Sherlock Holmes
2. Peter Lovesey - Sergeant Cribb
3. G.K. Chesterton - Father Brown
4. Agatha Christie - Hercule Poirot
5. Georges Simenon - Jules Maigret
6. Edmund Crispin - Professor Gervase Fen
7. Raymond Chandler - Philip Marlowe
8. Agatha Christie - Miss Marple
9. Colin Dexter - Inspector Morse
10. John Dickson Carr - Gideon Fell
11. Carolyn Keene - Nancy drew
12. Ellis Peters - Brother Cadfael


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #16 - Literature: Mysteries - Pair an author with an iconic amateur/professional detective - Authors may be repeated...

1. Arthur Conan Doyle - Sherlock Holmes
2. Peter Lovesey - Sergeant Cribb
3. G.K. Chesterton - Father Brown
4. Agatha Christie - Hercule Poirot
5. Georges Simenon - Jules Maigret
6. Edmund Crispin - Professor Gervase Fen
7. Raymond Chandler - Philip Marlowe
8. Agatha Christie - Miss Marple
9. Colin Dexter - Inspector Morse
10. John Dickson Carr - Gideon Fell
11. Carolyn Keene - Nancy drew
12. Ellis Peters - Brother Cadfael 
13. Harry Kemelman - Rabbi David Small


----------



## Ingélou

(Thanks for the last theme - crime fiction is my favourite genre for reading enjoyment.)

Theme #17 -  Sad Ending - Novels, Plays or Films (excluding Shakespeare - too easy!  ) where a major character dies at the end. No repeats of same work (even under a different title), but other works/ films by the same author or director are allowed.

1. Goodbye, Mr Chips - film from novel by James Hilton


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #17 - Tragic Ending - Books, Plays or Films (excluding Shakespeare - too easy!  ) where a major character dies at the end. No repeats of same work (even under a different title), but other works/ films by the same author or director are allowed.

1. Goodbye, Mr Chips - film from novel by James Hilton
2. Little Shop of Horrors - 1960 film (w/Jack Nicholson)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #17 - Tragic Ending - Books, Plays or Films (excluding Shakespeare - too easy!  ) where a major character dies at the end.

1. Goodbye, Mr Chips - film from novel by James Hilton 
2. Little Shop of Horrors - 1960 film (w/Jack Nicholson)
3. Braveheart - film - Mel Gibson as William Wallace


----------



## Taggart

Theme #17 -  Tragic Ending - Novels, Plays or Films (excluding Shakespeare - too easy!  ) where a major character dies at the end. No repeats of same work (even under a different title), but other works/ films by the same author or director are allowed.

1. Goodbye, Mr Chips - film from novel by James Hilton 
2. Little Shop of Horrors - 1960 film (w/Jack Nicholson) 
3. Braveheart - film - Mel Gibson as William Wallace
4. To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #17 -  Sad Ending - Novels, Plays or Films (excluding Shakespeare - too easy!  ) where a major character dies at the end. No repeats of same work (even under a different title), but other works/ films by the same author or director are allowed.

1. Goodbye, Mr Chips - film from novel by James Hilton
2. Little Shop of Horrors - 1960 film (w/Jack Nicholson)
3. Braveheart - film - Mel Gibson as William Wallace
4. To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee
5. Charles Dickens - A Tale of Two Cities


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #17 -  Sad Ending - Novels, Plays or Films (excluding Shakespeare - too easy!  ) where a major character dies at the end. No repeats of same work (even under a different title), but other works/ films by the same author or director are allowed.

1. Goodbye, Mr Chips - film from novel by James Hilton
2. Little Shop of Horrors - 1960 film (w/Jack Nicholson)
3. Braveheart - film - Mel Gibson as William Wallace
4. To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee
5. Charles Dickens - A Tale of Two Cities
6 .Gone with the Wind -1939 Vivien Leigh- movie after the novel from Margaret Mitchell.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #17 -  Sad Ending - Novels, Plays or Films (excluding Shakespeare - too easy!  ) where a major character dies at the end. No repeats of same work (even under a different title), but other works/ films by the same author or director are allowed.

1. Goodbye, Mr Chips - film from novel by James Hilton
2. Little Shop of Horrors - 1960 film (w/Jack Nicholson)
3. Braveheart - film - Mel Gibson as William Wallace
4. To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee
5. Charles Dickens - A Tale of Two Cities
6 .Gone with the Wind -1939 Vivien Leigh- movie after the novel from Margaret Mitchell.
7. George R.R. Martin - "Game of Thrones" -Just about everyone dies... Major & minor characters, even a dragon...


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #17 -  Sad Ending - Novels, Plays or Films (excluding Shakespeare - too easy!  ) where a major character dies at the end. No repeats of same work (even under a different title), but other works/ films by the same author or director are allowed.

1. Goodbye, Mr Chips - film from novel by James Hilton
2. Little Shop of Horrors - 1960 film (w/Jack Nicholson)
3. Braveheart - film - Mel Gibson as William Wallace
4. To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee
5. Charles Dickens - A Tale of Two Cities
6 .Gone with the Wind -1939 Vivien Leigh- movie after the novel from Margaret Mitchell.
7. George R.R. Martin - "Game of Thrones" -Just about everyone dies... Major & minor characters, even a dragon...
8. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street - 1979 Stephen Sondheim musical (or 2007 film)


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #17 -  Sad Ending - Novels, Plays or Films (excluding Shakespeare - too easy!  ) where a major character dies at the end. No repeats of same work (even under a different title), but other works/ films by the same author or director are allowed.

1. Goodbye, Mr Chips - film from novel by James Hilton
2. Little Shop of Horrors - 1960 film (w/Jack Nicholson)
3. Braveheart - film - Mel Gibson as William Wallace
4. To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee
5. Charles Dickens - A Tale of Two Cities
6 .Gone with the Wind -1939 Vivien Leigh- movie after the novel from Margaret Mitchell.
7. George R.R. Martin - "Game of Thrones" -Just about everyone dies... Major, minor, even a dragon...
8. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street - 1979 Stephen Sondheim musical
9. Thomas Hardy - Tess of the d'Urbervilles


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #17 -  Sad Ending - Novels, Plays or Films (excluding Shakespeare - too easy!  ) where a major character dies at the end. No repeats of same work (even under a different title), but other works/ films by the same author or director are allowed.

1. Goodbye, Mr Chips - film from novel by James Hilton
2. Little Shop of Horrors - 1960 film (w/Jack Nicholson)
3. Braveheart - film - Mel Gibson as William Wallace
4. To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee
5. Charles Dickens - A Tale of Two Cities
6 .Gone with the Wind -1939 Vivien Leigh- movie after the novel from Margaret Mitchell.
7. George R.R. Martin - "Game of Thrones" -Just about everyone dies... Major, minor, even a dragon...
8. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street - 1979 Stephen Sondheim musical
9. Thomas Hardy - Tess of the d'Urbervilles 
10. Paul Gallico - The Snow Goose


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #17 -  Sad Ending - Novels, Plays or Films (excluding Shakespeare - too easy!  ) where a major character dies at the end. No repeats of same work (even under a different title), but other works/ films by the same author or director are allowed.

1. Goodbye, Mr Chips - film from novel by James Hilton
2. Little Shop of Horrors - 1960 film (w/Jack Nicholson)
3. Braveheart - film - Mel Gibson as William Wallace
4. To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee
5. Charles Dickens - A Tale of Two Cities
6 .Gone with the Wind -1939 Vivien Leigh- movie after the novel from Margaret Mitchell.
7. George R.R. Martin - "Game of Thrones" -Just about everyone dies... Major, minor, even a dragon...
8. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street - 1979 Stephen Sondheim musical
9. Thomas Hardy - Tess of the d'Urbervilles
10. Paul Gallico - The Snow Goose
11. "The Sands of Iwo Jima" - John Wayne gets shot at the end


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #17 -  Sad Ending - Novels, Plays or Films (excluding Shakespeare - too easy!  ) where a major character dies at the end. No repeats of same work (even under a different title), but other works/ films by the same author or director are allowed.

1. Goodbye, Mr Chips - film from novel by James Hilton
2. Little Shop of Horrors - 1960 film (w/Jack Nicholson)
3. Braveheart - film - Mel Gibson as William Wallace
4. To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee
5. Charles Dickens - A Tale of Two Cities
6 .Gone with the Wind -1939 Vivien Leigh- movie after the novel from Margaret Mitchell.
7. George R.R. Martin - "Game of Thrones" -Just about everyone dies... Major, minor, even a dragon...
8. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street - 1979 Stephen Sondheim musical
9. Thomas Hardy - Tess of the d'Urbervilles
10. Paul Gallico - The Snow Goose
11. "The Sands of Iwo Jima" - John Wayne gets shot at the end
12. Cartouche - 1962 film directed by Philippe de Broca starring Jean-Paul Belmondo and Claudia Cardinale


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #17 -  Sad Ending - Novels, Plays or Films (excluding Shakespeare - too easy!  ) where a major character dies at the end. No repeats of same work (even under a different title), but other works/ films by the same author or director are allowed.

1. Goodbye, Mr Chips - film from novel by James Hilton
2. Little Shop of Horrors - 1960 film (w/Jack Nicholson)
3. Braveheart - film - Mel Gibson as William Wallace
4. To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee
5. Charles Dickens - A Tale of Two Cities
6 .Gone with the Wind -1939 Vivien Leigh- movie after the novel from Margaret Mitchell.
7. George R.R. Martin - "Game of Thrones" -Just about everyone dies... Major, minor, even a dragon...
8. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street - 1979 Stephen Sondheim musical
9. Thomas Hardy - Tess of the d'Urbervilles
10. Paul Gallico - The Snow Goose
11. "The Sands of Iwo Jima" - John Wayne gets shot at the end
12. Cartouche - 1962 film directed by Philippe de Broca starring Jean-Paul Belmondo and Claudia Cardinale 
13. The Great Gatsby - novel by F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #18 - Beverages - "In Heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here" - Choose a country and pair it with an ale, lager, beer, etc. that is identified with it. - No repeats of countries...

1. Ireland - Guinness Stout


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #18 - Beverages - "In Heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here" - Choose a country and pair it with an ale, lager, beer, etc. that is identified with it. - No repeats of countries...

1. Ireland - Guinness Stout 
2. England (north of England) - Theakston's Old Peculier (sic)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #18 - Beverages - "In Heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here" - Choose a country and pair it with an ale, lager, beer, etc. that is identified with it. - No repeats of countries...

1. Ireland - Guinness Stout
2. England (north of England) - Theakston's Old Peculier (sic)
3. Scotland - Tennent's Lager


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #18 - Beverages - "In Heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here" - Choose a country and pair it with an ale, lager, beer, etc. that is identified with it. - No repeats of countries...

1. Ireland - Guinness Stout
2. England (north of England) - Theakston's Old Peculier (sic)
3. Scotland - Tennent's Lager 
4. Wales - Cwtch Red Ale


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #18 - Beverages - "In Heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here" - Choose a country and pair it with an ale, lager, beer, etc. that is identified with it. - No repeats of countries...

1. Ireland - Guinness Stout
2. England (north of England) - Theakston's Old Peculier (sic)
3. Scotland - Tennent's Lager
4. Wales - Cwtch Red Ale
5. Fosters - Australia


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #18 - Beverages - "In Heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here" - Choose a country and pair it with an ale, lager, beer, etc. that is identified with it. - No repeats of countries...

1. Ireland - Guinness Stout
2. England (north of England) - Theakston's Old Peculier (sic)
3. Scotland - Tennent's Lager
4. Wales - Cwtch Red Ale
5. Fosters - Australia
6. Northern Ireland - Clotworthy Dobbin


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #18 - Beverages - "In Heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here" - Choose a country and pair it with an ale, lager, beer, etc. that is identified with it. - No repeats of countries...

1. Ireland - Guinness Stout
2. England (north of England) - Theakston's Old Peculier (sic)
3. Scotland - Tennent's Lager
4. Wales - Cwtch Red Ale
5. Fosters - Australia
6. Northern Ireland - Clotworthy Dobbin
7. Sweden - Närke Kaggen Stormaktsporter (stout brewed with heather honey)


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #18 - Beverages - "In Heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here" - Choose a country and pair it with an ale, lager, beer, etc. that is identified with it. - No repeats of countries...

1. Ireland - Guinness Stout
2. England (north of England) - Theakston's Old Peculier (sic)
3. Scotland - Tennent's Lager
4. Wales - Cwtch Red Ale
5. Fosters - Australia
6. Northern Ireland - Clotworthy Dobbin
7. Sweden - Närke Kaggen Stormaktsporter (stout brewed with heather honey) 
8. US - Blatz


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #18 - Beverages - "In Heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here" - Choose a country and pair it with an ale, lager, beer, etc. that is identified with it. - No repeats of countries...

1. Ireland - Guinness Stout
2. England (north of England) - Theakston's Old Peculier (sic)
3. Scotland - Tennent's Lager
4. Wales - Cwtch Red Ale
5. Fosters - Australia
6. Northern Ireland - Clotworthy Dobbin
7. Sweden - Närke Kaggen Stormaktsporter (stout brewed with heather honey)
8. US - Blatz
9. China - TsingTao


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #18 - Beverages - "In Heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here" - Choose a country and pair it with an ale, lager, beer, etc. that is identified with it. - No repeats of countries...

1. Ireland - Guinness Stout
2. England (north of England) - Theakston's Old Peculier (sic)
3. Scotland - Tennent's Lager
4. Wales - Cwtch Red Ale
5. Fosters - Australia
6. Northern Ireland - Clotworthy Dobbin
7. Sweden - Närke Kaggen Stormaktsporter (stout brewed with heather honey)
8. US - Blatz
9. China - TsingTao
10. The Netherlands - Heineken


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #18 - Beverages - "In Heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here" - Choose a country and pair it with an ale, lager, beer, etc. that is identified with it. - No repeats of countries...

1. Ireland - Guinness Stout
2. England (north of England) - Theakston's Old Peculier (sic)
3. Scotland - Tennent's Lager
4. Wales - Cwtch Red Ale
5. Fosters - Australia
6. Northern Ireland - Clotworthy Dobbin
7. Sweden - Närke Kaggen Stormaktsporter (stout brewed with heather honey)
8. US - Blatz
9. China - TsingTao
10. The Netherlands - Heineken
11. Belgium - Duvel


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #18 - Beverages - "In Heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here" - Choose a country and pair it with an ale, lager, beer, etc. that is identified with it. - No repeats of countries...

1. Ireland - Guinness Stout
2. England (north of England) - Theakston's Old Peculier (sic)
3. Scotland - Tennent's Lager
4. Wales - Cwtch Red Ale
5. Fosters - Australia
6. Northern Ireland - Clotworthy Dobbin
7. Sweden - Närke Kaggen Stormaktsporter (stout brewed with heather honey)
8. US - Blatz
9. China - TsingTao
10. The Netherlands - Heineken
11. Belgium - Duvel
12. San Miguel - Philippines


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #18 - Beverages - "In Heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here" - Choose a country and pair it with an ale, lager, beer, etc. that is identified with it. - No repeats of countries...

1. Ireland - Guinness Stout
2. England (north of England) - Theakston's Old Peculier (sic)
3. Scotland - Tennent's Lager
4. Wales - Cwtch Red Ale
5. Fosters - Australia
6. Northern Ireland - Clotworthy Dobbin
7. Sweden - Närke Kaggen Stormaktsporter (stout brewed with heather honey)
8. US - Blatz
9. China - TsingTao
10. The Netherlands - Heineken
11. Belgium - Duvel
12. San Miguel - Philippines 
13. Mexico - Corona Extra


----------



## Shaughnessy

I've already done two themes today and so this next one is available to whomever wishes to claim it.

This was fierce game-play - Kicked off with "Cheesed Off" and barreled through 5 themes in 11 hours.

I do wish they would have left that "tip hat" - If ever there was a moment for its use, that moment is now -


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #19 - Unfashionable fashions - Garments or items of clothing that are now found only in history. Please include a short definition. 

1. Kirtle - long tunic worn by both sexes


----------



## Taggart

Theme #19 - Unfashionable fashions - Garments or items of clothing that are now found only in history. Please include a short definition.

1. Kirtle - long tunic worn by both sexes
2. Codpiece - pouch worn over trousers to cover the gap


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #19 - Unfashionable fashions - Garments or items of clothing that are now found only in history. Please include a short definition.

1. Kirtle - long tunic worn by both sexes
2. Codpiece - pouch worn over trousers to cover the gap 
3. Farthingale - hooped petticoat to shape the skirt or dress.


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #19 - Unfashionable fashions - Garments or items of clothing that are now found only in history. Please include a short definition.

1. Kirtle - long tunic worn by both sexes
2. Codpiece - pouch worn over trousers to cover the gap 
3. Farthingale - hooped petticoat to shape the skirt or dress. 
4. Ruff - type of ruffled collar starched or supported by wire frames


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #19 - Unfashionable fashions - Garments or items of clothing that are now found only in history. Please include a short definition.

1. Kirtle - long tunic worn by both sexes
2. Codpiece - pouch worn over trousers to cover the gap
3. Farthingale - hooped petticoat to shape the skirt or dress.
4. Ruff - type of ruffled collar starched or supported by wire frames
5. Pattens - wooden things that strapped to your shoes back when shoes were made of leather and all the roads were mud


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #19 - Unfashionable fashions - Garments or items of clothing that are now found only in history. Please include a short definition.

1. Kirtle - long tunic worn by both sexes
2. Codpiece - pouch worn over trousers to cover the gap
3. Farthingale - hooped petticoat to shape the skirt or dress.
4. Ruff - type of ruffled collar starched or supported by wire frames
5. Pattens - wooden things that strapped to your shoes back when shoes were made of leather and all the roads were mud 
6. Stomacher - a V-shaped piece of decorative cloth, worn over the chest and stomach in the 16th century, first by both sexes, later only by women.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #19 - Unfashionable fashions - Garments or items of clothing that are now found only in history. Please include a short definition.

1. Kirtle - long tunic worn by both sexes
2. Codpiece - pouch worn over trousers to cover the gap
3. Farthingale - hooped petticoat to shape the skirt or dress.
4. Ruff - type of ruffled collar starched or supported by wire frames
5. Pattens - wooden things that strapped to your shoes back when shoes were made of leather and all the roads were mud 
6. Stomacher - a V-shaped piece of decorative cloth, worn over the chest and stomach in the 16th century, first by both sexes, later only by women. 
7. Gambeson - a padded doublet worn under armour


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #19 - Unfashionable fashions - Garments or items of clothing that are now found only in history. Please include a short definition.

1. Kirtle - long tunic worn by both sexes
2. Codpiece - pouch worn over trousers to cover the gap
3. Farthingale - hooped petticoat to shape the skirt or dress.
4. Ruff - type of ruffled collar starched or supported by wire frames
5. Pattens - wooden things that strapped to your shoes back when shoes were made of leather and all the roads were mud
6. Stomacher - a V-shaped piece of decorative cloth, worn over the chest and stomach in the 16th century, first by both sexes, later only by women.
7. Gambeson - a padded doublet worn under armour
8. Polonaise - a gown with a cutaway draped skirt worn over an underskirt, based on Polish national costume.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #19 - Unfashionable fashions - Garments or items of clothing that are now found only in history. Please include a short definition.

1. Kirtle - long tunic worn by both sexes
2. Codpiece - pouch worn over trousers to cover the gap
3. Farthingale - hooped petticoat to shape the skirt or dress.
4. Ruff - type of ruffled collar starched or supported by wire frames
5. Pattens - wooden things that strapped to your shoes back when shoes were made of leather and all the roads were mud
6. Stomacher - a V-shaped piece of decorative cloth, worn over the chest and stomach in the 16th century, first by both sexes, later only by women.
7. Gambeson - a padded doublet worn under armour
8. Polonaise - a gown with a cutaway draped skirt worn over an underskirt, based on Polish national costume. 
9. Bustle - posterior padding for bum-enhancing - was worn over the back of the hips to shape the skirt.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #19 - Unfashionable fashions - Garments or items of clothing that are now found only in history. Please include a short definition.

1. Kirtle - long tunic worn by both sexes
2. Codpiece - pouch worn over trousers to cover the gap
3. Farthingale - hooped petticoat to shape the skirt or dress.
4. Ruff - type of ruffled collar starched or supported by wire frames
5. Pattens - wooden things that strapped to your shoes back when shoes were made of leather and all the roads were mud
6. Stomacher - a V-shaped piece of decorative cloth, worn over the chest and stomach in the 16th century, first by both sexes, later only by women.
7. Gambeson - a padded doublet worn under armour
8. Polonaise - a gown with a cutaway draped skirt worn over an underskirt, based on Polish national costume.
9. Bustle - posterior padding for bum-enhancing - was worn over the back of the hips to shape the skirt.
10. Shoulder pads - popular during the '80s women's fashion for jackets and blouses.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #19 - Unfashionable fashions - Garments or items of clothing that are now found only in history. Please include a short definition.

1. Kirtle - long tunic worn by both sexes
2. Codpiece - pouch worn over trousers to cover the gap
3. Farthingale - hooped petticoat to shape the skirt or dress.
4. Ruff - type of ruffled collar starched or supported by wire frames
5. Pattens - wooden things that strapped to your shoes back when shoes were made of leather and all the roads were mud
6. Stomacher - a V-shaped piece of decorative cloth, worn over the chest and stomach in the 16th century, first by both sexes, later only by women.
7. Gambeson - a padded doublet worn under armour
8. Polonaise - a gown with a cutaway draped skirt worn over an underskirt, based on Polish national costume.
9. Bustle - posterior padding for bum-enhancing - was worn over the back of the hips to shape the skirt.
10. Shoulder pads - popular during the '80s women's fashion for jackets and blouses. 
11. Tricorne Hats - cocked hats worn in the 18th century - folded for ease of carrying.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #19 - Unfashionable fashions - Garments or items of clothing that are now found mainly in history. Please include a short definition.

1. Kirtle - long tunic worn by both sexes
2. Codpiece - pouch worn over trousers to cover the gap
3. Farthingale - hooped petticoat to shape the skirt or dress.
4. Ruff - type of ruffled collar starched or supported by wire frames
5. Pattens - wooden things that strapped to your shoes back when shoes were made of leather and all the roads were mud
6. Stomacher - a V-shaped piece of decorative cloth, worn over the chest and stomach in the 16th century, first by both sexes, later only by women.
7. Gambeson - a padded doublet worn under armour
8. Polonaise - a gown with a cutaway draped skirt worn over an underskirt, based on Polish national costume.
9. Bustle - posterior padding for bum-enhancing - was worn over the back of the hips to shape the skirt.
10. Shoulder pads - popular during the '80s women's fashion for jackets and blouses.
11. Tricorne Hats - cocked hats worn in the 18th century - folded for ease of carrying.
12. Puffball skirts - skirt with a hemline gathered and drawn upwards to resemble a ball; briefly 'in' in the 1980s.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #19 - Unfashionable fashions - Garments or items of clothing that are now found only in history. Please include a short definition.

1. Kirtle - long tunic worn by both sexes
2. Codpiece - pouch worn over trousers to cover the gap
3. Farthingale - hooped petticoat to shape the skirt or dress.
4. Ruff - type of ruffled collar starched or supported by wire frames
5. Pattens - wooden things that strapped to your shoes back when shoes were made of leather and all the roads were mud
6. Stomacher - a V-shaped piece of decorative cloth, worn over the chest and stomach in the 16th century, first by both sexes, later only by women.
7. Gambeson - a padded doublet worn under armour
8. Polonaise - a gown with a cutaway draped skirt worn over an underskirt, based on Polish national costume.
9. Bustle - posterior padding for bum-enhancing - was worn over the back of the hips to shape the skirt.
10. Shoulder pads - popular during the '80s women's fashion for jackets and blouses.
11. Tricorne Hats - cocked hats worn in the 18th century - folded for ease of carrying.
12. Puffball skirts - skirt with a hemline gathered and drawn upwards to resemble a ball; briefly 'in' in the 1980s.
13. Cilice - originally a garment or undergarment made of coarse cloth or animal hair (a hair shirt) worn close to the skin.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 20 - Television Series - Amateur/professional detectives - Name the character, the series (if different from character's name) and the actor.

1. Jessica Fletcher - Murder, She Wrote - Angela Lansbury


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme # 20 - Television Series - Amateur/professional detectives - Name the character, the series (if different from character's name) and the actor.

1. Jessica Fletcher - Murder, She Wrote - Angela Lansbury 
2. Frank Dowling - Father Dowling Mysteries - Tom Bosley


----------



## Highwayman

Theme # 20 - Television Series - Amateur/professional detectives - Name the character, the series (if different from character's name) and the actor.

1. Jessica Fletcher - Murder, She Wrote - Angela Lansbury
2. Frank Dowling - Father Dowling Mysteries - Tom Bosley 
3. Hercule Poirot - Agatha Christie's Poirot - David Suchet


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 20 - Television Series - Amateur/professional detectives - Name the character, the series (if different from character's name) and the actor.

1. Jessica Fletcher - Murder, She Wrote - Angela Lansbury
2. Frank Dowling - Father Dowling Mysteries - Tom Bosley
3. Hercule Poirot - Agatha Christie's Poirot - David Suchet 
4. Endeavour Morse - Inspector Morse - John Thaw


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 20 - Television Series - Amateur/professional detectives - Name the character, the series (if different from character's name) and the actor.

1. Jessica Fletcher - Murder, She Wrote - Angela Lansbury
2. Frank Dowling - Father Dowling Mysteries - Tom Bosley
3. Hercule Poirot - Agatha Christie's Poirot - David Suchet
4. Endeavour Morse - Inspector Morse - John Thaw 
5. Jane Tennison - Prime Suspect - Helen Mirren


----------



## SanAntone

Theme # 20 - Television Series - Amateur/professional detectives - Name the character, the series (if different from character's name) and the actor.

1. Jessica Fletcher - Murder, She Wrote - Angela Lansbury
2. Frank Dowling - Father Dowling Mysteries - Tom Bosley
3. Hercule Poirot - Agatha Christie's Poirot - David Suchet
4. Endeavour Morse - Inspector Morse - John Thaw
5. Jane Tennison - Prime Suspect - Helen Mirren
6. Hieronymus "Harry" Bosch - Bosch - Titus Welliver


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme # 20 - Television Series - Amateur/professional detectives - Name the character, the series (if different from character's name) and the actor.

1. Jessica Fletcher - Murder, She Wrote - Angela Lansbury
2. Frank Dowling - Father Dowling Mysteries - Tom Bosley
3. Hercule Poirot - Agatha Christie's Poirot - David Suchet
4. Endeavour Morse - Inspector Morse - John Thaw
5. Jane Tennison - Prime Suspect - Helen Mirren
6. Hieronymus "Harry" Bosch - Bosch - Titus Welliver
7. Columbo - Columbo - Peter Falk


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 20 - Television Series - Amateur/professional detectives - Name the character, the series (if different from character's name) and the actor.

1. Jessica Fletcher - Murder, She Wrote - Angela Lansbury
2. Frank Dowling - Father Dowling Mysteries - Tom Bosley
3. Hercule Poirot - Agatha Christie's Poirot - David Suchet
4. Endeavour Morse - Inspector Morse - John Thaw
5. Jane Tennison - Prime Suspect - Helen Mirren
6. Hieronymus "Harry" Bosch - Bosch - Titus Welliver
7. Columbo - Columbo - Peter Falk
8. Richard Poole - Death in Paradise - Ben Miller


----------



## Rogerx

elevision Series - Amateur/professional detectives - Name the character, the series (if different from character's name) and the actor.

1. Jessica Fletcher - Murder, She Wrote - Angela Lansbury
2. Frank Dowling - Father Dowling Mysteries - Tom Bosley
3. Hercule Poirot - Agatha Christie's Poirot - David Suchet
4. Endeavour Morse - Inspector Morse - John Thaw
5. Jane Tennison - Prime Suspect - Helen Mirren
6. Hieronymus "Harry" Bosch - Bosch - Titus Welliver
7. Columbo - Columbo - Peter Falk
8. Richard Poole - Death in Paradise - Ben Miller 
9. Thomas Magnun - Magnun P.I-Tom Selleck


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 20 - Television Series - Amateur/professional detectives - Name the character, the series (if different from character's name) and the actor. 

1. Jessica Fletcher - Murder, She Wrote - Angela Lansbury
2. Frank Dowling - Father Dowling Mysteries - Tom Bosley
3. Hercule Poirot - Agatha Christie's Poirot - David Suchet
4. Endeavour Morse - Inspector Morse - John Thaw
5. Jane Tennison - Prime Suspect - Helen Mirren
6. Hieronymus "Harry" Bosch - Bosch - Titus Welliver
7. Columbo - Columbo - Peter Falk
8. Richard Poole - Death in Paradise - Ben Miller 
9. Thomas Magnun - Magnun P.I-Tom Selleck 
10. Agatha Raisin - Ashley Jensen


----------



## SanAntone

Theme # 20 - Television Series - Amateur/professional detectives - Name the character, the series (if different from character's name) and the actor.

1. Jessica Fletcher - Murder, She Wrote - Angela Lansbury
2. Frank Dowling - Father Dowling Mysteries - Tom Bosley
3. Hercule Poirot - Agatha Christie's Poirot - David Suchet
4. Endeavour Morse - Inspector Morse - John Thaw
5. Jane Tennison - Prime Suspect - Helen Mirren
6. Hieronymus "Harry" Bosch - Bosch - Titus Welliver
7. Columbo - Columbo - Peter Falk
8. Richard Poole - Death in Paradise - Ben Miller
9. Thomas Magnun - Magnun P.I-Tom Selleck
10. Agatha Raisin - Ashley Jensen
11. Brother Cadfael - Cadfael Chronicles - Derrick Jacobi


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 20 - Television Series - Amateur/professional detectives - Name the character, the series (if different from character's name) and the actor.

1. Jessica Fletcher - Murder, She Wrote - Angela Lansbury
2. Frank Dowling - Father Dowling Mysteries - Tom Bosley
3. Hercule Poirot - Agatha Christie's Poirot - David Suchet
4. Endeavour Morse - Inspector Morse - John Thaw
5. Jane Tennison - Prime Suspect - Helen Mirren
6. Hieronymus "Harry" Bosch - Bosch - Titus Welliver
7. Columbo - Columbo - Peter Falk
8. Richard Poole - Death in Paradise - Ben Miller
9. Thomas Magnun - Magnun P.I-Tom Selleck
10. Agatha Raisin - Ashley Jensen
11. Brother Cadfael - Cadfael Chronicles - Derrick Jacobi
12. Miranda Blake - The Mallorca Files - Elen Rhys


----------



## Taggart

Theme # 20 - Television Series - Amateur/professional detectives - Name the character, the series (if different from character's name) and the actor.

1. Jessica Fletcher - Murder, She Wrote - Angela Lansbury
2. Frank Dowling - Father Dowling Mysteries - Tom Bosley
3. Hercule Poirot - Agatha Christie's Poirot - David Suchet
4. Endeavour Morse - Inspector Morse - John Thaw
5. Jane Tennison - Prime Suspect - Helen Mirren
6. Hieronymus "Harry" Bosch - Bosch - Titus Welliver
7. Columbo - Columbo - Peter Falk
8. Richard Poole - Death in Paradise - Ben Miller
9. Thomas Magnun - Magnun P.I-Tom Selleck
10. Agatha Raisin - Ashley Jensen
11. Brother Cadfael - Cadfael Chronicles - Derrick Jacobi
12. Miranda Blake - The Mallorca Files - Elen Rhys 
13. Sherlock Holmes - Sherlock Holmes -Jeremy Brett


----------



## Taggart

Theme # 21 Eponyms - words derived from a person. Please no Paget's disease or similar. Give the word and the person

1. Diesel - Rudolph Diesel


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 21 Eponyms - words derived from a person. Please no Paget's disease or similar. Give the word and the person

1. Diesel - Rudolph Diesel
2. Sandwich - John Montagu, 4th Earl of Sandwich.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 21 Eponyms - words derived from a person. Please no Paget's disease or similar. Give the word and the person

1. Diesel - Rudolph Diesel
2. Sandwich - John Montagu, 4th Earl of Sandwich. 
3. Boycott - Charles C. Boycott, English land-agent in 19th century Ireland.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme # 21 Eponyms - words derived from a person. Please no Paget's disease or similar. Give the word and the person

1. Diesel - Rudolph Diesel
2. Sandwich - John Montagu, 4th Earl of Sandwich.
3. Boycott - Charles C. Boycott, English land-agent in 19th century Ireland. 
4. Cardigan -James Thomas Brudenell, 7th Earl of Cardigan


----------



## Taggart

Theme # 21 Eponyms - words derived from a person. Please no Paget's disease or similar. Give the word and the person

1. Diesel - Rudolph Diesel
2. Sandwich - John Montagu, 4th Earl of Sandwich.
3. Boycott - Charles C. Boycott, English land-agent in 19th century Ireland. 
4. Cardigan -James Thomas Brudenell, 7th Earl of Cardigan 
5. Martinet - Jean Martinet, lieutenant colonel in the Régiment du Roi


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 21 Eponyms - words derived from a person. Please no Paget's disease or similar. Give the word and the person

1. Diesel - Rudolph Diesel
2. Sandwich - John Montagu, 4th Earl of Sandwich.
3. Boycott - Charles C. Boycott, English land-agent in 19th century Ireland.
4. Cardigan -James Thomas Brudenell, 7th Earl of Cardigan
5. Martinet - Jean Martinet, lieutenant colonel in the Régiment du Roi
6. Silhouette - Étienne de Silhouette


----------



## Rogerx

Theme # 21 Eponyms - words derived from a person. Please no Paget's disease or similar. Give the word and the person

1. Diesel - Rudolph Diesel
2. Sandwich - John Montagu, 4th Earl of Sandwich.
3. Boycott - Charles C. Boycott, English land-agent in 19th century Ireland.
4. Cardigan -James Thomas Brudenell, 7th Earl of Cardigan
5. Martinet - Jean Martinet, lieutenant colonel in the Régiment du Roi
6. Silhouette - Étienne de Silhouette
7. Raglan -Titzroy James Henry Somerset, 1st Baron Raglan


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 21 Eponyms - words derived from a person. Please no Paget's disease or similar. Give the word and the person

1. Diesel - Rudolph Diesel
2. Sandwich - John Montagu, 4th Earl of Sandwich.
3. Boycott - Charles C. Boycott, English land-agent in 19th century Ireland.
4. Cardigan -James Thomas Brudenell, 7th Earl of Cardigan
5. Martinet - Jean Martinet, lieutenant colonel in the Régiment du Roi
6. Silhouette - Étienne de Silhouette
7. Raglan -Titzroy James Henry Somerset, 1st Baron Raglan 
8. America - Italian map maker, Amerigo Vespucci


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 21 Eponyms - words derived from a person. Please no Paget's disease or similar. Give the word and the person

1. Diesel - Rudolph Diesel
2. Sandwich - John Montagu, 4th Earl of Sandwich.
3. Boycott - Charles C. Boycott, English land-agent in 19th century Ireland.
4. Cardigan -James Thomas Brudenell, 7th Earl of Cardigan
5. Martinet - Jean Martinet, lieutenant colonel in the Régiment du Roi
6. Silhouette - Étienne de Silhouette
7. Raglan -Titzroy James Henry Somerset, 1st Baron Raglan
8. America - Italian map maker, Amerigo Vespucci
9. Biro - László Bíró, Hungarian-Argentine inventor ofthe ballpoint


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 21 Eponyms - words derived from a person. Please no Paget's disease or similar. Give the word and the person

1. Diesel - Rudolph Diesel
2. Sandwich - John Montagu, 4th Earl of Sandwich.
3. Boycott - Charles C. Boycott, English land-agent in 19th century Ireland.
4. Cardigan -James Thomas Brudenell, 7th Earl of Cardigan
5. Martinet - Jean Martinet, lieutenant colonel in the Régiment du Roi
6. Silhouette - Étienne de Silhouette
7. Raglan -Titzroy James Henry Somerset, 1st Baron Raglan
8. America - Italian map maker, Amerigo Vespucci
9. Biro - László Bíró, Hungarian-Argentine inventor ofthe ballpoint 
10. Galvanise - from Luigi Galvani's experiments


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 21 Eponyms - words derived from a person. Please no Paget's disease or similar. Give the word and the person

1. Diesel - Rudolph Diesel
2. Sandwich - John Montagu, 4th Earl of Sandwich.
3. Boycott - Charles C. Boycott, English land-agent in 19th century Ireland.
4. Cardigan -James Thomas Brudenell, 7th Earl of Cardigan
5. Martinet - Jean Martinet, lieutenant colonel in the Régiment du Roi
6. Silhouette - Étienne de Silhouette
7. Raglan -Titzroy James Henry Somerset, 1st Baron Raglan
8. America - Italian map maker, Amerigo Vespucci
9. Biro - László Bíró, Hungarian-Argentine inventor ofthe ballpoint
10. Galvanise - from Luigi Galvani's experiments
11. Theremin - invented in 1919 by Russian physicist Lev Sergeyevich Termen, known in the West as Leon Theremin


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 21 Eponyms - words derived from a person. Please no Paget's disease or similar. Give the word and the person

1. Diesel - Rudolph Diesel
2. Sandwich - John Montagu, 4th Earl of Sandwich.
3. Boycott - Charles C. Boycott, English land-agent in 19th century Ireland.
4. Cardigan -James Thomas Brudenell, 7th Earl of Cardigan
5. Martinet - Jean Martinet, lieutenant colonel in the Régiment du Roi
6. Silhouette - Étienne de Silhouette
7. Raglan -Titzroy James Henry Somerset, 1st Baron Raglan
8. America - Italian map maker, Amerigo Vespucci
9. Biro - László Bíró, Hungarian-Argentine inventor ofthe ballpoint
10. Galvanise - from Luigi Galvani's experiments
11. Theremin - invented in 1919 by Russian physicist Lev Sergeyevich Termen, known in the West as Leon Theremin 
12. Dunce - derived from the name of the Scottish Scholastic and philosopher John Duns Scotus


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 21 Eponyms - words derived from a person. Please no Paget's disease or similar. Give the word and the person

1. Diesel - Rudolph Diesel
2. Sandwich - John Montagu, 4th Earl of Sandwich.
3. Boycott - Charles C. Boycott, English land-agent in 19th century Ireland.
4. Cardigan -James Thomas Brudenell, 7th Earl of Cardigan
5. Martinet - Jean Martinet, lieutenant colonel in the Régiment du Roi
6. Silhouette - Étienne de Silhouette
7. Raglan -Titzroy James Henry Somerset, 1st Baron Raglan
8. America - Italian map maker, Amerigo Vespucci
9. Biro - László Bíró, Hungarian-Argentine inventor ofthe ballpoint
10. Galvanise - from Luigi Galvani's experiments
11. Theremin - invented in 1919 by Russian physicist Lev Sergeyevich Termen, known in the West as Leon Theremin
12. Dunce - derived from the name of the Scottish Scholastic and philosopher John Duns Scotus 
13. Mesmerise - Franz Mesmer


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #22: Daisy Chain - post a plant which begins with the last letter of the previous post.

1. Daisy


----------



## Taggart

Theme 22: Daisy Chain - post a plant which begins with the last letter of the previous post. 

1. Daisy 
2. Yucca


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #22: Daisy Chain - post a plant which begins with the last letter of the previous post (Either Common Name or Botanical Name).

1. Daisy
2. Yucca
3. Acanthus


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #22: Daisy Chain - post a plant which begins with the last letter of the previous post (Either Common Name or Botanical Name).

1. Daisy
2. Yucca
3. Acanthus 
4. Salvia


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #22: Daisy Chain - post a plant which begins with the last letter of the previous post (Either Common Name or Botanical Name).

1. Daisy
2. Yucca
3. Acanthus
4. Salvia
5. Anemone


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #22: Daisy Chain - post a plant which begins with the last letter of the previous post (Either Common Name or Botanical Name).

1. Daisy
2. Yucca
3. Acanthus
4. Salvia
5. Anemone 
6. Erigeron


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #22: Daisy Chain - post a plant which begins with the last letter of the previous post (Either Common Name or Botanical Name).

1. Daisy
2. Yucca
3. Acanthus
4. Salvia
5. Anemone
6. Erigeron 
7. Nasturtium


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #22: Daisy Chain - post a plant which begins with the last letter of the previous post (Either Common Name or Botanical Name).

1. Daisy
2. Yucca
3. Acanthus
4. Salvia
5. Anemone
6. Erigeron
7. Nasturtium
8. Marigold


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #22: Daisy Chain - post a plant which begins with the last letter of the previous post (Either Common Name or Botanical Name).

1. Daisy
2. Yucca
3. Acanthus
4. Salvia
5. Anemone
6. Erigeron
7. Nasturtium
8. Marigold 
9. Delphinium


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #22: Daisy Chain - post a plant which begins with the last letter of the previous post (Either Common Name or Botanical Name).

1. Daisy
2. Yucca
3. Acanthus
4. Salvia
5. Anemone
6. Erigeron
7. Nasturtium
8. Marigold
9. Delphinium
10. Moonflower


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #22: Daisy Chain - post a plant which begins with the last letter of the previous post (Either Common Name or Botanical Name).

1. Daisy
2. Yucca
3. Acanthus
4. Salvia
5. Anemone
6. Erigeron
7. Nasturtium
8. Marigold
9. Delphinium
10. Moonflower
11. Rose


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #22: Daisy Chain - post a plant which begins with the last letter of the previous post (Either Common Name or Botanical Name).

1. Daisy
2. Yucca
3. Acanthus
4. Salvia
5. Anemone
6. Erigeron
7. Nasturtium
8. Marigold
9. Delphinium
10. Moonflower
11. Rose
12. Edelweiss


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #22: Daisy Chain - post a plant which begins with the last letter of the previous post (Either Common Name or Botanical Name).

1. Daisy
2. Yucca
3. Acanthus
4. Salvia
5. Anemone
6. Erigeron
7. Nasturtium
8. Marigold
9. Delphinium
10. Moonflower
11. Rose
12. Edelweiss 
13. Sunflower


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 23 - Geography - "Good Fences Make Good Neighbors" - Countries that are bordered by at least 3 other countries - List country and 3 neighbors - No neighbor may be used more than 3 times.

1. Slovakia - Czech Republic, Poland, and Hungary


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme # 23 - Geography - "Good Fences Make Good Neighbors" - Countries that are bordered by at least 3 other countries - List country and 3 neighbors - No neighbor may be used more than 3 times.

1. Slovakia - Czech Republic, Poland, and Hungary
2. China - Mongolia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 23 - Geography - "Good Fences Make Good Neighbors" - Countries that are bordered by at least 3 other countries - List country and 3 neighbors - No neighbor may be used more than 3 times.

1. Slovakia - Czech Republic, Poland, and Hungary
2. China - Mongolia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan
3. North Korea - South Korea, China, Russia


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 23 - Geography - "Good Fences Make Good Neighbors" - Countries that are bordered by at least 3 other countries - List country and 3 neighbors - No neighbor may be used more than 3 times.

1. Slovakia - Czech Republic, Poland, and Hungary
2. China - Mongolia, Russia, Kyrgyzstan
3. North Korea - South Korea, China, Russia 
4. India - China, Bhutan, Nepal, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Myanmar


----------



## Shaughnessy

Only 3 neighbors need to be named - Thanks!


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 23 - Geography - "Good Fences Make Good Neighbors" - Countries that are bordered by at least 3 other countries - List country and 3 neighbors - No neighbor may be used more than 3 times.

1. Slovakia - Czech Republic, Poland, and Hungary
2. China - Mongolia, Russia, Kyrgyzstan
3. North Korea - South Korea, China, Russia
4. India - China, Bhutan, Nepal, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Myanmar
5. Poland - Czech Republic, Slovakia, and Russia



Note: Russia can no longer be used as a neighbor as it has been listed 3 times.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 23 - Geography - "Good Fences Make Good Neighbors" - Countries that are bordered by at least 3 other countries - List country and 3 neighbors - No neighbor may be used more than 3 times.

1. Slovakia - Czech Republic, Poland, and Hungary
2. China - Mongolia, Russia, Kyrgyzstan
3. North Korea - South Korea, China, Russia
4. India - China, Bhutan, Nepal, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Myanmar
5. Poland - Czech Republic, Slovakia, and Russia 
6. Greece - Albania, Turkey, North Macedonia


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 23 - Geography - "Good Fences Make Good Neighbors" - Countries that are bordered by at least 3 other countries - List country and 3 neighbors - No neighbor may be used more than 3 times.

1. Slovakia - Czech Republic, Poland, and Hungary
2. China - Mongolia, Russia, Kyrgyzstan
3. North Korea - South Korea, China, Russia
4. India - China, Bhutan, Nepal, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Myanmar
5. Poland - Czech Republic, Slovakia, and Russia
6. Greece - Albania, Turkey, North Macedonia 
7. France - Germany, Switzerland, Italy


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 23 - Geography - "Good Fences Make Good Neighbors" - Countries that are bordered by at least 3 other countries - List country and 3 neighbors - No neighbor may be used more than 3 times.

1. Slovakia - Czech Republic, Poland, and Hungary
2. China - Mongolia, Russia, Kyrgyzstan
3. North Korea - South Korea, China, Russia
4. India - China, Bhutan, Nepal, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Myanmar
5. Poland - Czech Republic, Slovakia, and Russia
6. Greece - Albania, Turkey, North Macedonia
7. France - Germany, Switzerland, Italy
8. Switzerland - Germany, Italy, and Austria



Note: Had to change answer - Didn't realize that all I did was reverse the order of the previous selection which would have lead to disqualification.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 23 - Geography - "Good Fences Make Good Neighbors" - Countries that are bordered by at least 3 other countries - List country and 3 neighbors - No neighbor may be used more than 3 times.

1. Slovakia - Czech Republic, Poland, and Hungary
2. China - Mongolia, Russia, Kyrgyzstan
3. North Korea - South Korea, China, Russia
4. India - China, Bhutan, Nepal, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Myanmar
5. Poland - Czech Republic, Slovakia, and Russia
6. Greece - Albania, Turkey, North Macedonia
7. France - Germany, Switzerland, Italy
8. Switzerland - Germany, Italy, and Austria 
9. Venezuela - Guyana, Brazil & Colombia


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 23 - Geography - "Good Fences Make Good Neighbors" - Countries that are bordered by at least 3 other countries - List country and 3 neighbors - No neighbor may be used more than 3 times.

1. Slovakia - Czech Republic, Poland, and Hungary
2. China - Mongolia, Russia, Kyrgyzstan
3. North Korea - South Korea, China, Russia
4. India - China, Bhutan, Nepal, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Myanmar
5. Poland - Czech Republic, Slovakia, and Russia
6. Greece - Albania, Turkey, North Macedonia
7. France - Germany, Switzerland, Italy
8. Switzerland - Germany, Italy, and Austria
9. Venezuela - Guyana, Brazil & Colombia 
10. Austria - Czech Republic, Germany, and Italy




*Note: Russia, Czech Republic, Germany, and Italy can no longer be used as neighbors as each has been listed 3 times. *


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 23 - Geography - "Good Fences Make Good Neighbors" - Countries that are bordered by at least 3 other countries - List country and 3 neighbors - No neighbor may be used more than 3 times.

1. Slovakia - Czech Republic, Poland, and Hungary
2. China - Mongolia, Russia, Kyrgyzstan
3. North Korea - South Korea, China, Russia
4. India - China, Bhutan, Nepal, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Myanmar
5. Poland - Czech Republic, Slovakia, and Russia
6. Greece - Albania, Turkey, North Macedonia
7. France - Germany, Switzerland, Italy
8. Switzerland - Germany, Italy, and Austria
9. Venezuela - Guyana, Brazil & Colombia 
10. Austria - Czech Republic, Germany, and Italy 
11. Italy - Vatican City, San Marino, Slovenia


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 23 - Geography - "Good Fences Make Good Neighbors" - Countries that are bordered by at least 3 other countries - List country and 3 neighbors - No neighbor may be used more than 3 times.

1. Slovakia - Czech Republic, Poland, and Hungary
2. China - Mongolia, Russia, Kyrgyzstan
3. North Korea - South Korea, China, Russia
4. India - China, Bhutan, Nepal, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Myanmar
5. Poland - Czech Republic, Slovakia, and Russia
6. Greece - Albania, Turkey, North Macedonia
7. France - Germany, Switzerland, Italy
8. Switzerland - Germany, Italy, and Austria
9. Venezuela - Guyana, Brazil & Colombia
10. Austria - Czech Republic, Germany, and Italy
11. Italy - Vatican City, San Marino, Slovenia 
12. Guatemala - Mexico, Honduras, El Salvador


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 23 - Geography - "Good Fences Make Good Neighbors" - Countries that are bordered by at least 3 other countries - List country and 3 neighbors - No neighbor may be used more than 3 times.

1. Slovakia - Czech Republic, Poland, and Hungary
2. China - Mongolia, Russia, Kyrgyzstan
3. North Korea - South Korea, China, Russia
4. India - China, Bhutan, Nepal, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Myanmar
5. Poland - Czech Republic, Slovakia, and Russia
6. Greece - Albania, Turkey, North Macedonia
7. France - Germany, Switzerland, Italy
8. Switzerland - Germany, Italy, and Austria
9. Venezuela - Guyana, Brazil & Colombia
10. Austria - Czech Republic, Germany, and Italy
11. Italy - Vatican City, San Marino, Slovenia
12. Guatemala - Mexico, Honduras, El Salvador
13. Spain - Portugal, Andorra, and France


----------



## Shaughnessy

The next theme is open to whomever wishes to claim it - If a period of 3 hours goes by without a theme I can always put something into play.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #2: Composers who have drawn on a non-Classical styles in composing their work. Name composer and work and style.

1. Ravel - Piano Concerto in G - Jazz/Blues


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #2: Composers who have drawn on a non-Classical styles in composing their work. Name composer and work and style.

1. Ravel - Piano Concerto in G - Jazz/Blues 
2. Higdon - Concerto 4-3 - Bluegrass


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #2: Composers who have drawn on a non-Classical styles in composing their work. Name composer and work and style.

1. Ravel - Piano Concerto in G - Jazz/Blues
2. Higdon - Concerto 4-3 - Bluegrass 
3. Bernstein- Prelude, Fugue & Riffs for Solo Clarinet and Jazz Ensemble


----------



## Art Rock

Since this has hardly started, a reminder about the first post:



Ingélou said:


> One person sets a theme (not musical) ....


New theme #24: five letter countries

1. Tonga


----------



## Ingélou

New theme #24: five letter countries

1. Tonga 
2. Spain


----------



## Rogerx

New theme #24: five letter countries

1. Tonga
2. Spain 
3. Ghana


----------



## Ingélou

New theme #24: five letter countries

1. Tonga
2. Spain
3. Ghana 
4. Italy


----------



## Taggart

New theme #24: five letter countries

1. Tonga
2. Spain
3. Ghana 
4. Italy 
5. China


----------



## Rogerx

New theme #24: five letter countries

1. Tonga
2. Spain
3. Ghana
4. Italy
5. China 
6.Nepal


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme #24: five letter countries

1. Tonga
2. Spain
3. Ghana
4. Italy
5. China 
6. Nepal
7. Kenya


----------



## Art Rock

New theme #24: five letter countries

1. Tonga
2. Spain
3. Ghana
4. Italy
5. China
6. Nepal
7. Kenya
8. Niger


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme #24: five letter countries

1. Tonga
2. Spain
3. Ghana
4. Italy
5. China
6. Nepal
7. Kenya
8. Niger
9, Chile


----------



## Art Rock

New theme #24: five letter countries

1. Tonga
2. Spain
3. Ghana
4. Italy
5. China
6. Nepal
7. Kenya
8. Niger
9, Chile
10. Palau


----------



## Ingélou

New theme #24: five letter countries

1. Tonga
2. Spain
3. Ghana
4. Italy
5. China
6. Nepal
7. Kenya
8. Niger
9, Chile
10. Palau 
11. Malta


----------



## Chilham

New theme #24: five letter countries

1. Tonga
2. Spain
3. Ghana
4. Italy
5. China
6. Nepal
7. Kenya
8. Niger
9, Chile
10. Palau 
11. Malta
12. Sudan


----------



## Art Rock

New theme #24: five letter countries

1. Tonga
2. Spain
3. Ghana
4. Italy
5. China
6. Nepal
7. Kenya
8. Niger
9, Chile
10. Palau
11. Malta
12. Sudan
13. Samoa


----------



## Art Rock

I started this subject. Anyone else can take the next one (please note: no musical subjects!)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #25: Mythical Creatures

1. Basilisk


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #25: Mythical Creatures

1. Basilisk
2. Griffin


----------



## Taggart

Theme #25: Mythical Creatures

1. Basilisk
2. Griffin 
3. Leprechaun


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #25: Mythical Creatures

1. Basilisk
2. Griffin
3. Leprechaun
4. Squonk


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #25: Mythical Creatures

1. Basilisk
2. Griffin
3. Leprechaun
4. Squonk
5. Kraken


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #25: Mythical Creatures

1. Basilisk
2. Griffin
3. Leprechaun
4. Squonk
5. Kraken
6. Mermaid


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #25: Mythical Creatures

1. Basilisk
2. Griffin
3. Leprechaun
4. Squonk
5. Kraken
6. Mermaid
7. Cyclops


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #25: Mythical Creatures

1. Basilisk
2. Griffin
3. Leprechaun
4. Squonk
5. Kraken
6. Mermaid
7. Cyclops
8. Troll


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #25: Mythical Creatures

1. Basilisk
2. Griffin
3. Leprechaun
4. Squonk
5. Kraken
6. Mermaid
7. Cyclops
8. Troll 
9. Banshee


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #25: Mythical Creatures

1. Basilisk
2. Griffin
3. Leprechaun
4. Squonk
5. Kraken
6. Mermaid
7. Cyclops
8. Troll
9. Banshee 
10. Kelpie


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #25: Mythical Creatures

1. Basilisk
2. Griffin
3. Leprechaun
4. Squonk
5. Kraken
6. Mermaid
7. Cyclops
8. Troll
9. Banshee
10. Kelpie
11. Chupacabra


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #25: Mythical Creatures

1. Basilisk
2. Griffin
3. Leprechaun
4. Squonk
5. Kraken
6. Mermaid
7. Cyclops
8. Troll
9. Banshee
10. Kelpie
11. Chupacabra 
12. Anyone of Irish heritage in a pub who can tell a "true story" without wildly embellishing the tale for "dramatic effect".


----------



## Ingélou

No. 12, above: Nice joke, but disqualified!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme #25: Mythical Creatures

1. Basilisk
2. Griffin
3. Leprechaun
4. Squonk
5. Kraken
6. Mermaid
7. Cyclops
8. Troll
9. Banshee
10. Kelpie
11. Chupacabra 
12. Dragon


----------



## Taggart

Theme #25: Mythical Creatures

1. Basilisk
2. Griffin
3. Leprechaun
4. Squonk
5. Kraken
6. Mermaid
7. Cyclops
8. Troll
9. Banshee
10. Kelpie
11. Chupacabra
12. Dragon
13. Wyvern


----------



## Taggart

Theme #26 : Hats off - male or female headwear

1. Fedora


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #26 : Hats off - male or female headwear

1. Fedora 
2. Australian bush hat


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #26 : Hats off - male or female headwear

Theme #26 : Hats off - male or female headwear

1. Fedora
2. Australian bush hat 
3. Bonnet


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #26 : Hats off - male or female headwear

1. Fedora
2. Australian bush hat
3. Baseball cap - preferably The Yankees.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #26 : Hats off - male or female headwear

1. Fedora
2. Australian bush hat
3. Bonnet
4. Baseball cap - preferably The Yankees. 
5. Fascinator


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #26 : Hats off - male or female headwear

1. Fedora
2. Australian bush hat
3. Bonnet
4. Baseball cap - preferably The Yankees.
5. Fascinator 
6. Beret


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #26 : Hats off - male or female headwear

1. Fedora
2. Australian bush hat
3. Bonnet
4. Baseball cap - preferably The Yankees.
5. Fascinator
6. Beret 
7. Fez


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #26 : Hats off - male or female headwear

1. Fedora
2. Australian bush hat
3. Bonnet
4. Baseball cap - preferably The Yankees.
5. Fascinator
6. Beret
7. Fez 
8, Propeller beanie


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #26 : Hats off - male or female headwear

1. Fedora
2. Australian bush hat
3. Bonnet
4. Baseball cap - preferably The Yankees.
5. Fascinator
6. Beret
7. Fez 
8, Propeller beanie
9. Helmet


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #26 : Hats off - male or female headwear

1. Fedora
2. Australian bush hat
3. Bonnet
4. Baseball cap - preferably The Yankees.
5. Fascinator
6. Beret
7. Fez
8, Propeller beanie
9. Helmet
10. Kippa


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #26 : Hats off - male or female headwear

1. Fedora
2. Australian bush hat
3. Bonnet
4. Baseball cap - preferably The Yankees.
5. Fascinator
6. Beret
7. Fez
8, Propeller beanie
9. Helmet
10. Kippa 
11. Top Hat


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #26 : Hats off - male or female headwear

1. Fedora
2. Australian bush hat
3. Bonnet
4. Baseball cap - preferably The Yankees.
5. Fascinator
6. Beret
7. Fez
8, Propeller beanie
9. Helmet
10. Kippa 
11. Top Hat
12. Tiara


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #26 : Hats off - male or female headwear

1. Fedora
2. Australian bush hat
3. Bonnet
4. Baseball cap - preferably The Yankees.
5. Fascinator
6. Beret
7. Fez
8, Propeller beanie
9. Helmet
10. Kippa
11. Top Hat
12. Tiara
13. Deerstalker

Someone else choose the next theme.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #27 - Television - Sci-Fi Series - Name the program, a lead character, and the name of the actor portraying the role. - Series spin-offs are acceptable but otherwise no repeats.

1. The X-Files - Special Agent Fox Mulder - David Duchovny


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #27 - Television - Sci-Fi Series - Name the program, a lead character, and the name of the actor portraying the role. - Series spin-offs are acceptable but otherwise no repeats.

1. The X-Files - Special Agent Fox Mulder - David Duchovny 
2. Space: 1999 - John Koenig - Martin Landau


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #27 - Television - Sci-Fi Series - Name the program, a lead character, and the name of the actor portraying the role. - Series spin-offs are acceptable but otherwise no repeats.

1. The X-Files - Special Agent Fox Mulder - David Duchovny
2. Space: 1999 - John Koenig - Martin Landau 
3. Fringe - Walter Bishop - John Noble


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #27 - Television - Sci-Fi Series - Name the program, a lead character, and the name of the actor portraying the role. - Series spin-offs are acceptable but otherwise no repeats.

1. The X-Files - Special Agent Fox Mulder - David Duchovny
2. Space: 1999 - John Koenig - Martin Landau
3. Fringe - Walter Bishop - John Noble
4. Thunderbirds - Scott Tracy - Shane Rimmer (voice)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #27 - Television - Sci-Fi Series - Name the program, a lead character, and the name of the actor portraying the role. - Series spin-offs are acceptable but otherwise no repeats.

1. The X-Files - Special Agent Fox Mulder - David Duchovny
2. Space: 1999 - John Koenig - Martin Landau
3. Fringe - Walter Bishop - John Noble
4. Thunderbirds - Scott Tracy - Shane Rimmer (voice) 
5. Doctor Who - the Doctor - Jon Pertwee


----------



## Xenophiliu

1. The X-Files - Special Agent Fox Mulder - David Duchovny
2. Space: 1999 - John Koenig - Martin Landau
3. Fringe - Walter Bishop - John Noble
4. Thunderbirds - Scott Tracy - Shane Rimmer (voice) 
5. Doctor Who - the Doctor - Jon Pertwee 
6. Battlestar Galactica - Commander Adama - Lorne Greene


----------



## Taggart

Theme #27 - Television - Sci-Fi Series - Name the program, a lead character, and the name of the actor portraying the role. - Series spin-offs are acceptable but otherwise no repeats.


1. The X-Files - Special Agent Fox Mulder - David Duchovny
2. Space: 1999 - John Koenig - Martin Landau
3. Fringe - Walter Bishop - John Noble
4. Thunderbirds - Scott Tracy - Shane Rimmer (voice) 
5. Doctor Who - the Doctor - Jon Pertwee 
6. Battlestar Galactica - Commander Adama - Lorne Greene 
7. Star Trek (original series) - Mr Spock = Leonard Nimoy


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #27 - Television - Sci-Fi Series - Name the program, a lead character, and the name of the actor portraying the role. - Series spin-offs are acceptable but otherwise no repeats.


1. The X-Files - Special Agent Fox Mulder - David Duchovny
2. Space: 1999 - John Koenig - Martin Landau
3. Fringe - Walter Bishop - John Noble
4. Thunderbirds - Scott Tracy - Shane Rimmer (voice) 
5. Doctor Who - the Doctor - Jon Pertwee 
6. Battlestar Galactica - Commander Adama - Lorne Greene 
7. Star Trek (original series) - Mr Spock = Leonard Nimoy 
8. The Orville - Commander Kelly Grayson - Adrianne Palicki


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #27 - Television - Sci-Fi Series - Name the program, a lead character, and the name of the actor portraying the role. - Series spin-offs are acceptable but otherwise no repeats.


1. The X-Files - Special Agent Fox Mulder - David Duchovny
2. Space: 1999 - John Koenig - Martin Landau
3. Fringe - Walter Bishop - John Noble
4. Thunderbirds - Scott Tracy - Shane Rimmer (voice) 
5. Doctor Who - the Doctor - Jon Pertwee 
6. Battlestar Galactica - Commander Adama - Lorne Greene 
7. Star Trek (original series) - Mr Spock = Leonard Nimoy 
8. The Orville - Commander Kelly Grayson - Adrianne Palicki 
9. V - Ham Tyler - Michael Ironside


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #27 - Television - Sci-Fi Series - Name the program, a lead character, and the name of the actor portraying the role. - Series spin-offs are acceptable but otherwise no repeats.


1. The X-Files - Special Agent Fox Mulder - David Duchovny
2. Space: 1999 - John Koenig - Martin Landau
3. Fringe - Walter Bishop - John Noble
4. Thunderbirds - Scott Tracy - Shane Rimmer (voice)
5. Doctor Who - the Doctor - Jon Pertwee
6. Battlestar Galactica - Commander Adama - Lorne Greene
7. Star Trek (original series) - Mr Spock = Leonard Nimoy
8. The Orville - Commander Kelly Grayson - Adrianne Palicki
9. V - Ham Tyler - Michael Ironside
10. UFO - Lt. Gay Ellis - Gabrielle Drake


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #27 - Television - Sci-Fi Series - Name the program, a lead character, and the name of the actor portraying the role. - Series spin-offs are acceptable but otherwise no repeats.


1. The X-Files - Special Agent Fox Mulder - David Duchovny
2. Space: 1999 - John Koenig - Martin Landau
3. Fringe - Walter Bishop - John Noble
4. Thunderbirds - Scott Tracy - Shane Rimmer (voice)
5. Doctor Who - the Doctor - Jon Pertwee
6. Battlestar Galactica - Commander Adama - Lorne Greene
7. Star Trek (original series) - Mr Spock = Leonard Nimoy
8. The Orville - Commander Kelly Grayson - Adrianne Palicki
9. V - Ham Tyler - Michael Ironside
10. UFO - Lt. Gay Ellis - Gabrielle Drake 
11. Star Trek: The Next Generation- Captain Jean-Luc Picard - Patrick Stewart


----------



## Taggart

Theme #27 - Television - Sci-Fi Series - Name the program, a lead character, and the name of the actor portraying the role. - Series spin-offs are acceptable but otherwise no repeats.


1. The X-Files - Special Agent Fox Mulder - David Duchovny
2. Space: 1999 - John Koenig - Martin Landau
3. Fringe - Walter Bishop - John Noble
4. Thunderbirds - Scott Tracy - Shane Rimmer (voice)
5. Doctor Who - the Doctor - Jon Pertwee
6. Battlestar Galactica - Commander Adama - Lorne Greene
7. Star Trek (original series) - Mr Spock = Leonard Nimoy
8. The Orville - Commander Kelly Grayson - Adrianne Palicki
9. V - Ham Tyler - Michael Ironside
10. UFO - Lt. Gay Ellis - Gabrielle Drake 
11. Star Trek: The Next Generation- Captain Jean-Luc Picard - Patrick Stewart 
12. Stingray - Captain Troy Tempest Don Mason (voice)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #27 - Television - Sci-Fi Series - Name the program, a lead character, and the name of the actor portraying the role. - Series spin-offs are acceptable but otherwise no repeats.


1. The X-Files - Special Agent Fox Mulder - David Duchovny
2. Space: 1999 - John Koenig - Martin Landau
3. Fringe - Walter Bishop - John Noble
4. Thunderbirds - Scott Tracy - Shane Rimmer (voice)
5. Doctor Who - the Doctor - Jon Pertwee
6. Battlestar Galactica - Commander Adama - Lorne Greene
7. Star Trek (original series) - Mr Spock = Leonard Nimoy
8. The Orville - Commander Kelly Grayson - Adrianne Palicki
9. V - Ham Tyler - Michael Ironside
10. UFO - Lt. Gay Ellis - Gabrielle Drake
11. Star Trek: The Next Generation- Captain Jean-Luc Picard - Patrick Stewart
2. Stingray - Captain Troy Tempest Don Mason (voice)
13. Babylon Five - Delenn, a Minbari (Mira Furlan)

That was a good one!


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #28 - Femmes Fatales - sirens, sorceresses and seductresses, in history or legend. 

1. Cleopatra


----------



## Taggart

Theme #28 - Femmes Fatales - sirens, sorceresses and seductresses, in history or legend. 

1. Cleopatra 
2. Mata Hari


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #28 - Femmes Fatales - sirens, sorceresses and seductresses, in history or legend.

1. Cleopatra
2. Mata Hari 
3. Circe


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #28 - Femmes Fatales - sirens, sorceresses and seductresses, in history or legend.

1. Cleopatra
2. Mata Hari
3. Circe 
4. Medea


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #28 - Femmes Fatales - sirens, sorceresses and seductresses, in history or legend.

1. Cleopatra
2. Mata Hari
3. Circe 
4. Medea
5. Huldra


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #28 - Femmes Fatales - sirens, sorceresses and seductresses, in history or legend.

1. Cleopatra
2. Mata Hari
3. Circe 
4. Medea
5. Huldra 
6. Morgan Le Fay


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #28 - Femmes Fatales - sirens, sorceresses and seductresses, in history or legend.

1. Cleopatra
2. Mata Hari
3. Circe
4. Medea
5. Huldra
6. Morgan Le Fay
7. Loreley


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #28 - Femmes Fatales - sirens, sorceresses and seductresses, in history or legend.

1. Cleopatra
2. Mata Hari
3. Circe
4. Medea
5. Huldra
6. Morgan Le Fay
7. Loreley 
8, Wallis Simpson


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #28 - Femmes Fatales - sirens, sorceresses and seductresses, in history or legend.

1. Cleopatra
2. Mata Hari
3. Circe
4. Medea
5. Huldra
6. Morgan Le Fay
7. Loreley
8, Wallis Simpson
9. Baba Yaga


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #28 - Femmes Fatales - sirens, sorceresses and seductresses, in history or legend.

1. Cleopatra
2. Mata Hari
3. Circe
4. Medea
5. Huldra
6. Morgan Le Fay
7. Loreley
8, Wallis Simpson
9. Baba Yaga 
10. Helen of Troy


----------



## Taggart

Theme #28 - Femmes Fatales - sirens, sorceresses and seductresses, in history or legend.

1. Cleopatra
2. Mata Hari
3. Circe
4. Medea
5. Huldra
6. Morgan Le Fay
7. Loreley
8, Wallis Simpson
9. Baba Yaga 
10. Helen of Troy 
11. Delilah


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #28 - Femmes Fatales - sirens, sorceresses and seductresses, in history or legend.

1. Cleopatra
2. Mata Hari
3. Circe
4. Medea
5. Huldra
6. Morgan Le Fay
7. Loreley
8, Wallis Simpson
9. Baba Yaga
10. Helen of Troy
11. Delilah 
12. Jezebel


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #28 - Femmes Fatales - sirens, sorceresses and seductresses, in history or legend.

1. Cleopatra
2. Mata Hari
3. Circe
4. Medea
5. Huldra
6. Morgan Le Fay
7. Loreley
8, Wallis Simpson
9. Baba Yaga
10. Helen of Troy
11. Delilah
12. Jezebel 
13. Salome


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #29 - Literature - 19th Century British Novelists - Select an author and a representative work... No repeats...

1. Thomas Hardy - Jude the Obscure


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #29 - Literature - 19th Century British Novelists - Select an author and a representative work... No repeats...

1. Thomas Hardy - Jude the Obscure 
2. George Eliot - Middlemarch


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #29 - Literature - 19th Century British Novelists - Select an author and a representative work... No repeats...

1. Thomas Hardy - Jude the Obscure
2. George Eliot - Middlemarch
3. Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #29 - Literature - 19th Century British Novelists - Select an author and a representative work... No repeats...

1. Thomas Hardy - Jude the Obscure
2. George Eliot - Middlemarch
3. Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice 
4. William Makepeace Thackeray - The Luck of Barry Lyndon


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #29 - Literature - 19th Century British Novelists - Select an author and a representative work... No repeats...

1. Thomas Hardy - Jude the Obscure
2. George Eliot - Middlemarch
3. Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
4. William Makepeace Thackeray - The Luck of Barry Lyndon 
5. Wilkie Collins - The Moonstone


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #29 - Literature - 19th Century British Novelists - Select an author and a representative work... No repeats...

1. Thomas Hardy - Jude the Obscure
2. George Eliot - Middlemarch
3. Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
4. William Makepeace Thackeray - The Luck of Barry Lyndon
5. Wilkie Collins - The Moonstone 
6. Elizabeth Gaskell - North and South


----------



## Taggart

Theme #29 - Literature - 19th Century British Novelists - Select an author and a representative work... No repeats...

1. Thomas Hardy - Jude the Obscure
2. George Eliot - Middlemarch
3. Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
4. William Makepeace Thackeray - The Luck of Barry Lyndon
5. Wilkie Collins - The Moonstone 
6. Elizabeth Gaskell - North and South 
7. Walter Scott - Waverley


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #29 - Literature - 19th Century British Novelists - Select an author and a representative work... No repeats...

1. Thomas Hardy - Jude the Obscure
2. George Eliot - Middlemarch
3. Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
4. William Makepeace Thackeray - The Luck of Barry Lyndon
5. Wilkie Collins - The Moonstone
6. Elizabeth Gaskell - North and South
7. Walter Scott - Waverley 
8. Emily Brontë - Wuthering Heights


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #29 - Literature - 19th Century British Novelists - Select an author and a representative work... No repeats...

1. Thomas Hardy - Jude the Obscure
2. George Eliot - Middlemarch
3. Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
4. William Makepeace Thackeray - The Luck of Barry Lyndon
5. Wilkie Collins - The Moonstone
6. Elizabeth Gaskell - North and South
7. Walter Scott - Waverley
8. Emily Brontë - Wuthering Heights 
9. Charlotte Brontë - Jane Eyre


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #29 - Literature - 19th Century British Novelists - Select an author and a representative work... No repeats...

1. Thomas Hardy - Jude the Obscure
2. George Eliot - Middlemarch
3. Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
4. William Makepeace Thackeray - The Luck of Barry Lyndon
5. Wilkie Collins - The Moonstone
6. Elizabeth Gaskell - North and South
7. Walter Scott - Waverley
8. Emily Brontë - Wuthering Heights
9. Charlotte Brontë - Jane Eyre 
10. Anne Brontë - The Tenant of Wildfell Hall


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #29 - Literature - 19th Century British Novelists - Select an author and a representative work... No repeats...

1. Thomas Hardy - Jude the Obscure
2. George Eliot - Middlemarch
3. Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
4. William Makepeace Thackeray - The Luck of Barry Lyndon
5. Wilkie Collins - The Moonstone
6. Elizabeth Gaskell - North and South
7. Walter Scott - Waverley
8. Emily Brontë - Wuthering Heights
9. Charlotte Brontë - Jane Eyre
10. Anne Brontë - The Tenant of Wildfell Hall
11. Anthony Trollope - Barchester Towers


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #29 - Literature - 19th Century British Novelists - Select an author and a representative work... No repeats...

1. Thomas Hardy - Jude the Obscure
2. George Eliot - Middlemarch
3. Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
4. William Makepeace Thackeray - The Luck of Barry Lyndon
5. Wilkie Collins - The Moonstone
6. Elizabeth Gaskell - North and South
7. Walter Scott - Waverley
8. Emily Brontë - Wuthering Heights
9. Charlotte Brontë - Jane Eyre
10. Anne Brontë - The Tenant of Wildfell Hall
11. Anthony Trollope - Barchester Towers 
12. Charles Dickens - Nicholas Nickleby


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #29 - Literature - 19th Century British Novelists - Select an author and a representative work... No repeats...

1. Thomas Hardy - Jude the Obscure
2. George Eliot - Middlemarch
3. Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
4. William Makepeace Thackeray - The Luck of Barry Lyndon
5. Wilkie Collins - The Moonstone
6. Elizabeth Gaskell - North and South
7. Walter Scott - Waverley
8. Emily Brontë - Wuthering Heights
9. Charlotte Brontë - Jane Eyre
10. Anne Brontë - The Tenant of Wildfell Hall
11. Anthony Trollope - Barchester Towers
12. Charles Dickens - Nicholas Nickleby 
13. James Hogg - The Private Memoirs & Confessions of a Justified Sinner


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #30 - Seaside holiday resorts round the world - if possible ones that you've visited, though that's not obligatory. No repeat of countries. Just for interest, if you have visited the resort, please mark with an asterisk. Thank you.

1. Sandsend (nr Whitby), England ***


----------



## Taggart

Theme #30 - Seaside holiday resorts round the world - if possible ones that you've visited, though that's not obligatory. No repeat of countries. Just for interest, if you have visited the resort, please mark with an asterisk. Thank you.

1. Sandsend (nr Whitby), England ***
2. Portobello (nr Edinburgh), Scotland *


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #30 - Seaside holiday resorts round the world - if possible ones that you've visited, though that's not obligatory. No repeat of countries. Just for interest, if you have visited the resort, please mark with an asterisk. Thank you.

1. Sandsend (nr Whitby), England ***
2. Portobello (nr Edinburgh), Scotland *
3. Lido di Jesolo (nr Venice), Italy *


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #30 - Seaside holiday resorts round the world - if possible ones that you've visited, though that's not obligatory. No repeat of countries. Just for interest, if you have visited the resort, please mark with an asterisk. Thank you.

1. Sandsend (nr Whitby), England ***
2. Portobello (nr Edinburgh), Scotland *
3. Lido di Jesolo (nr Venice), Italy *
4. Ballybunion, County Kerry, Republic of Ireland*


----------



## Taggart

Theme #30 - Seaside holiday resorts round the world - if possible ones that you've visited, though that's not obligatory. No repeat of countries. Just for interest, if you have visited the resort, please mark with an asterisk. Thank you.

1. Sandsend (nr Whitby), England ***
2. Portobello (nr Edinburgh), Scotland *
3. Lido di Jesolo (nr Venice), Italy *
4. Ballybunion, County Kerry, Republic of Ireland* 
5. Tossa de Mar, Catalonia, Spain *


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #30 - Seaside holiday resorts round the world - if possible ones that you've visited, though that's not obligatory. No repeat of countries. Just for interest, if you have visited the resort, please mark with an asterisk. Thank you.

1. Sandsend (nr Whitby), England ***
2. Portobello (nr Edinburgh), Scotland *
3. Lido di Jesolo (nr Venice), Italy *
4. Ballybunion, County Kerry, Republic of Ireland*
5. Tossa de Mar, Catalonia, Spain *
6. Tioman Island, Malaysia*


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #30 - Seaside holiday resorts round the world - if possible ones that you've visited, though that's not obligatory. No repeat of countries. Just for interest, if you have visited the resort, please mark with an asterisk. Thank you.

1. Sandsend (nr Whitby), England ***
2. Portobello (nr Edinburgh), Scotland *
3. Lido di Jesolo (nr Venice), Italy *
4. Ballybunion, County Kerry, Republic of Ireland*
5. Tossa de Mar, Catalonia, Spain *
6. Tioman Island, Malaysia*
9. Acapulcco ,Banyan Tree Cabo Marques Mexico *


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #30 - Seaside holiday resorts round the world - if possible ones that you've visited, though that's not obligatory. No repeat of countries. Just for interest, if you have visited the resort, please mark with an asterisk. Thank you.

1. Sandsend (nr Whitby), England ***
2. Portobello (nr Edinburgh), Scotland *
3. Lido di Jesolo (nr Venice), Italy *
4. Ballybunion, County Kerry, Republic of Ireland*
5. Tossa de Mar, Catalonia, Spain *
6. Tioman Island, Malaysia*
9. Acapulcco ,Banyan Tree Cabo Marques Mexico *
10. Gulf Shores, Alabama, USA


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #30 - Seaside holiday resorts round the world - if possible ones that you've visited, though that's not obligatory. No repeat of countries. Just for interest, if you have visited the resort, please mark with an asterisk. Thank you.

1. Sandsend (nr Whitby), England ***
2. Portobello (nr Edinburgh), Scotland *
3. Lido di Jesolo (nr Venice), Italy *
4. Ballybunion, County Kerry, Republic of Ireland*
5. Tossa de Mar, Catalonia, Spain *
6. Tioman Island, Malaysia*
7. Acapulcco ,Banyan Tree Cabo Marques Mexico *
8. Gulf Shores, Alabama, USA
9. Bali, Indonesia *


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #30 - Seaside holiday resorts round the world - if possible ones that you've visited, though that's not obligatory. No repeat of countries. Just for interest, if you have visited the resort, please mark with an asterisk. Thank you.

1. Sandsend (nr Whitby), England ***
2. Portobello (nr Edinburgh), Scotland *
3. Lido di Jesolo (nr Venice), Italy *
4. Ballybunion, County Kerry, Republic of Ireland*
5. Tossa de Mar, Catalonia, Spain *
6. Tioman Island, Malaysia*
7. Acapulcco ,Banyan Tree Cabo Marques Mexico *
8. Gulf Shores, Alabama, USA
9. Bali, Indonesia * 
10. Victoria, BC, Canada *


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #30 - Seaside holiday resorts round the world - if possible ones that you've visited, though that's not obligatory. No repeat of countries. Just for interest, if you have visited the resort, please mark with an asterisk. Thank you.

1. Sandsend (nr Whitby), England ***
2. Portobello (nr Edinburgh), Scotland *
3. Lido di Jesolo (nr Venice), Italy *
4. Ballybunion, County Kerry, Republic of Ireland*
5. Tossa de Mar, Catalonia, Spain *
6. Tioman Island, Malaysia*
7. Acapulcco ,Banyan Tree Cabo Marques Mexico *
8. Gulf Shores, Alabama, USA
9. Bali, Indonesia *
10. Victoria, BC, Canada *
11. Phuket Island, Thailand *


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #30 - Seaside holiday resorts round the world - if possible ones that you've visited, though that's not obligatory. No repeat of countries. Just for interest, if you have visited the resort, please mark with an asterisk. Thank you.

1. Sandsend (nr Whitby), England ***
2. Portobello (nr Edinburgh), Scotland *
3. Lido di Jesolo (nr Venice), Italy *
4. Ballybunion, County Kerry, Republic of Ireland*
5. Tossa de Mar, Catalonia, Spain *
6. Tioman Island, Malaysia*
7. Acapulcco ,Banyan Tree Cabo Marques Mexico *
8. Gulf Shores, Alabama, USA
9. Bali, Indonesia *
10. Victoria, BC, Canada *
11. Phuket Island, Thailand * 
12. Calypso Beach - Crete (Greece) *


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #30 - Seaside holiday resorts round the world - if possible ones that you've visited, though that's not obligatory. No repeat of countries. Just for interest, if you have visited the resort, please mark with an asterisk. Thank you.

1. Sandsend (nr Whitby), England ***
2. Portobello (nr Edinburgh), Scotland *
3. Lido di Jesolo (nr Venice), Italy *
4. Ballybunion, County Kerry, Republic of Ireland*
5. Tossa de Mar, Catalonia, Spain *
6. Tioman Island, Malaysia*
7. Acapulcco ,Banyan Tree Cabo Marques Mexico *
8. Gulf Shores, Alabama, USA
9. Bali, Indonesia *
10. Victoria, BC, Canada *
11. Phuket Island, Thailand *
12. Calypso Beach - Crete (Greece) *
13. Aberaeron, Ceredigion, Wales

I haven't been to #13 - Wigan Pier is just above it on the "Bucket List" -


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #31 - Films - Leading Ladies - The Co-Stars of... Errol Flynn - Name the actress and the name of the film - Year is optional - Repeats are allowed.

1. Bette Davis - The Private Lives of Elizabeth and Essex - 1939


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #31 - Films - Leading Ladies - The Co-Stars of... Errol Flynn - Name the actress and the name of the film - Year is optional - Repeats are allowed.

1. Bette Davis - The Private Lives of Elizabeth and Essex - 1939 
2. Olivia de Havilland - Maid Marion -1938


----------



## Shaughnessy

Don't forget to add the name of the film... #2 is "The Adventures of Robin Hood" 

Actresses are repeatable but not films.- You don't have to name the character.

Next poster please add "The Adventures of Robin Hood" - 1938 and delete the reference to Maid Marion - Thank you!


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #31 - Films - Leading Ladies - The Co-Stars of... Errol Flynn - Name the actress and the name of the film - Year is optional - Repeats are allowed.

1. Bette Davis - The Private Lives of Elizabeth and Essex - 1939
2. Olivia de Havilland - Robin Hood -1938
3. Olivia de Havilland - Captain Blood 1935


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #31 - Films - Leading Ladies - The Co-Stars of... Errol Flynn - Name the actress and the name of the film - Year is optional - Repeats are allowed.

1. Bette Davis - The Private Lives of Elizabeth and Essex - 1939
2. Olivia de Havilland - The Adventures of Robin Hood -1938
3. Olivia de Havilland - Captain Blood - 1935
4. Alexis Smith - Gentleman Jim - 1942


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #31 - Films - Leading Ladies - The Co-Stars of... Errol Flynn - Name the actress and the name of the film - Year is optional - Repeats are allowed.

1. Bette Davis - The Private Lives of Elizabeth and Essex - 1939
2. Olivia de Havilland - The Adventures of Robin Hood -1938
3. Olivia de Havilland - Captain Blood - 1935
4. Alexis Smith - Gentleman Jim - 1942
5. Brenda Marshall - The Sea Hawk 1940


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #31 - Films - Leading Ladies - The Co-Stars of... Errol Flynn - Name the actress and the name of the film - Year is optional - Repeats are allowed.

1. Bette Davis - The Private Lives of Elizabeth and Essex - 1939
2. Olivia de Havilland - The Adventures of Robin Hood -1938
3. Olivia de Havilland - Captain Blood - 1935
4. Alexis Smith - Gentleman Jim - 1942
5. Brenda Marshall - The Sea Hawk 1940 
6. Gina Lollobrigida - Crossed Swords 1954


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #31 - Films - Leading Ladies - The Co-Stars of... Errol Flynn - Name the actress and the name of the film - Year is optional - Repeats are allowed.

1. Bette Davis - The Private Lives of Elizabeth and Essex - 1939
2. Olivia de Havilland - The Adventures of Robin Hood -1938
3. Olivia de Havilland - Captain Blood - 1935
4. Alexis Smith - Gentleman Jim - 1942
5. Brenda Marshall - The Sea Hawk 1940
6. Gina Lollobrigida - Crossed Swords 1954
7. Olivia de Havilland - Dodge City - 1939


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #31 - Films - Leading Ladies - The Co-Stars of... Errol Flynn - Name the actress and the name of the film - Year is optional - Repeats are allowed.

1. Bette Davis - The Private Lives of Elizabeth and Essex - 1939
2. Olivia de Havilland - The Adventures of Robin Hood -1938
3. Olivia de Havilland - Captain Blood - 1935
4. Alexis Smith - Gentleman Jim - 1942
5. Brenda Marshall - The Sea Hawk 1940
6. Gina Lollobrigida - Crossed Swords 1954
7. Olivia de Havilland - Dodge City - 1939 
8. Miriam Hopkins - Virginia City - 1940


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #31 - Films - Leading Ladies - The Co-Stars of... Errol Flynn - Name the actress and the name of the film - Year is optional - Repeats are allowed.

1. Bette Davis - The Private Lives of Elizabeth and Essex - 1939
2. Olivia de Havilland - The Adventures of Robin Hood -1938
3. Olivia de Havilland - Captain Blood - 1935
4. Alexis Smith - Gentleman Jim - 1942
5. Brenda Marshall - The Sea Hawk 1940
6. Gina Lollobrigida - Crossed Swords 1954
7. Olivia de Havilland - Dodge City - 1939
8. Miriam Hopkins - Virginia City - 1940
9. Olivia de Havilland - They Died with Their Boots On- 1941


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #31 - Films - Leading Ladies - The Co-Stars of... Errol Flynn - Name the actress and the name of the film - Year is optional - Repeats are allowed.

1. Bette Davis - The Private Lives of Elizabeth and Essex - 1939
2. Olivia de Havilland - The Adventures of Robin Hood -1938
3. Olivia de Havilland - Captain Blood - 1935
4. Alexis Smith - Gentleman Jim - 1942
5. Brenda Marshall - The Sea Hawk 1940
6. Gina Lollobrigida - Crossed Swords 1954
7. Olivia de Havilland - Dodge City - 1939
8. Miriam Hopkins - Virginia City - 1940
9. Olivia de Havilland - They Died with Their Boots On- 1941 
10. Ida Lupino - Escape Me Never - 1947


----------



## Taggart

Theme #31 - Films - Leading Ladies - The Co-Stars of... Errol Flynn - Name the actress and the name of the film - Year is optional - Repeats are allowed.

1. Bette Davis - The Private Lives of Elizabeth and Essex - 1939
2. Olivia de Havilland - The Adventures of Robin Hood -1938
3. Olivia de Havilland - Captain Blood - 1935
4. Alexis Smith - Gentleman Jim - 1942
5. Brenda Marshall - The Sea Hawk 1940
6. Gina Lollobrigida - Crossed Swords 1954
7. Olivia de Havilland - Dodge City - 1939
8. Miriam Hopkins - Virginia City - 1940
9. Olivia de Havilland - They Died with Their Boots On- 1941 
10. Ida Lupino - Escape Me Never - 1947 
11. Ruth Roman - Mara Maru 1952


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #31 - Films - Leading Ladies - The Co-Stars of... Errol Flynn - Name the actress and the name of the film - Year is optional - Repeats are allowed.

1. Bette Davis - The Private Lives of Elizabeth and Essex - 1939
2. Olivia de Havilland - The Adventures of Robin Hood -1938
3. Olivia de Havilland - Captain Blood - 1935
4. Alexis Smith - Gentleman Jim - 1942
5. Brenda Marshall - The Sea Hawk 1940
6. Gina Lollobrigida - Crossed Swords 1954
7. Olivia de Havilland - Dodge City - 1939
8. Miriam Hopkins - Virginia City - 1940
9. Olivia de Havilland - They Died with Their Boots On- 1941
10. Ida Lupino - Escape Me Never - 1947
11. Ruth Roman - Mara Maru 1952
12. Olivia de Havilland - Charge of the Light Brigade -1936


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #31 - Films - Leading Ladies - The Co-Stars of... Errol Flynn - Name the actress and the name of the film - Year is optional - Repeats are allowed.

1. Bette Davis - The Private Lives of Elizabeth and Essex - 1939
2. Olivia de Havilland - The Adventures of Robin Hood -1938
3. Olivia de Havilland - Captain Blood - 1935
4. Alexis Smith - Gentleman Jim - 1942
5. Brenda Marshall - The Sea Hawk 1940
6. Gina Lollobrigida - Crossed Swords 1954
7. Olivia de Havilland - Dodge City - 1939
8. Miriam Hopkins - Virginia City - 1940
9. Olivia de Havilland - They Died with Their Boots On- 1941
10. Ida Lupino - Escape Me Never - 1947
11. Ruth Roman - Mara Maru 1952
12. Olivia de Havilland - Charge of the Light Brigade -1936
13. Alexis Smith - San Antonio - 1945


Next theme available to whomever wishes to claim it.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #32 USA Sitcoms mainly set in one state, no states repeated

1. Young Sheldon - Texas


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #32 USA Sitcoms mainly set in one state, no states repeated

1. Young Sheldon - Texas
2. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Pennsylvania


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #32 USA Sitcoms mainly set in one state, no states repeated

1. Young Sheldon - Texas
2. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Pennsylvania 
3. Happy Days - Wisconsin


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #32 USA Sitcoms mainly set in one state, no states repeated

1. Young Sheldon - Texas
2. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Pennsylvania
3. Happy Days - Wisconsin
4. Last Man Standing - Colorado


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #32 USA Sitcoms mainly set in one state, no states repeated

1. Young Sheldon - Texas
2. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Pennsylvania
3. Happy Days - Wisconsin
4. Last Man Standing - Colorado
5. Arrested Development - California


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #32 USA Sitcoms mainly set in one state, no states repeated

1. Young Sheldon - Texas
2. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Pennsylvania
3. Happy Days - Wisconsin
4. Last Man Standing - Colorado
5. Arrested Development - California 
6. Cheers - Massachusetts


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #32 USA Sitcoms mainly set in one state, no states repeated

1. Young Sheldon - Texas
2. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Pennsylvania
3. Happy Days - Wisconsin
4. Last Man Standing - Colorado
5. Arrested Development - California
6. Cheers - Massachusetts
7. Married with Children - Illinois


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #32 USA Sitcoms mainly set in one state, no states repeated

1. Young Sheldon - Texas
2. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Pennsylvania
3. Happy Days - Wisconsin
4. Last Man Standing - Colorado
5. Arrested Development - California
6. Cheers - Massachusetts
7. Married with Children - Illinois 
8. Seinfeld - New York


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #32 USA Sitcoms mainly set in one state, no states repeated

1. Young Sheldon - Texas
2. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Pennsylvania
3. Happy Days - Wisconsin
4. Last Man Standing - Colorado
5. Arrested Development - California
6. Cheers - Massachusetts
7. Married with Children - Illinois
8. Seinfeld - New York
9. Frasier - Washington


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #32 USA Sitcoms mainly set in one state, no states repeated

1. Young Sheldon - Texas
2. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Pennsylvania
3. Happy Days - Wisconsin
4. Last Man Standing - Colorado
5. Arrested Development - California
6. Cheers - Massachusetts
7. Married with Children - Illinois
8. Seinfeld - New York
9. Frasier - Washington 
10. The Mary Tyler Moore Show - Minnesota


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #32 USA Sitcoms mainly set in one state, no states repeated

1. Young Sheldon - Texas
2. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Pennsylvania
3. Happy Days - Wisconsin
4. Last Man Standing - Colorado
5. Arrested Development - California
6. Cheers - Massachusetts
7. Married with Children - Illinois
8. Seinfeld - New York
9. Frasier - Washington
10. The Mary Tyler Moore Show - Minnesota
11. Barney Miller - New York


----------



## Art Rock

No states repeated.....

Theme #32 USA Sitcoms mainly set in one state, no states repeated

1. Young Sheldon - Texas
2. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Pennsylvania
3. Happy Days - Wisconsin
4. Last Man Standing - Colorado
5. Arrested Development - California
6. Cheers - Massachusetts
7. Married with Children - Illinois
8. Seinfeld - New York
9. Frasier - Washington
10. The Mary Tyler Moore Show - Minnesota 
11. Grace Under Fire - Missouri


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #32 USA Sitcoms mainly set in one state, no states repeated

1. Young Sheldon - Texas
2. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Pennsylvania
3. Happy Days - Wisconsin
4. Last Man Standing - Colorado
5. Arrested Development - California
6. Cheers - Massachusetts
7. Married with Children - Illinois
8. Seinfeld - New York
9. Frasier - Washington
10. The Mary Tyler Moore Show - Minnesota
11. Grace Under Fire - Missouri
12. Parks and Recreation - Indiana


----------



## Taggart

Theme #32 USA Sitcoms mainly set in one state, no states repeated

1. Young Sheldon - Texas
2. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Pennsylvania
3. Happy Days - Wisconsin
4. Last Man Standing - Colorado
5. Arrested Development - California
6. Cheers - Massachusetts
7. Married with Children - Illinois
8. Seinfeld - New York
9. Frasier - Washington
10. The Mary Tyler Moore Show - Minnesota
11. Grace Under Fire - Missouri
12. Parks and Recreation - Indiana 
13. Phil Silvers Show (aka Sergeant Bilko) - Kansas


----------



## Art Rock

Nice play. There are probably a few more (Florida - Golden Girls was one I had in mind when I started the subject).


----------



## Taggart

Theme #32 - Children's Hour - Popular weekly (or serial) children's programmes between 1950 and 1970 

1. Blue Peter


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #32 - Children's Hour - Popular weekly (or serial) children's programmes between 1950 and 1970 - UK, US and Europe

1. Blue Peter
2. Kaptain Kangaroo


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #32 - Children's Hour - Popular weekly (or serial) children's programmes between 1950 and 1970. (Taggart has widened the theme so you can post, e.g., Australian programmes.)

1. Blue Peter
2. Kaptain Kangaroo
3. Circus Boy


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #32 - Children's Hour - Popular weekly (or serial) children's programmes between 1950 and 1970. (Taggart has widened the theme so you can post, e.g., Australian programmes.)

1. Blue Peter
2. Kaptain Kangaroo
3. Circus Boy 
4. Wanderly Wagon (IE)


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #32 - Children's Hour - Popular weekly (or serial) children's programmes between 1950 and 1970. (Taggart has widened the theme so you can post, e.g., Australian programmes.)

1. Blue Peter
2. Kaptain Kangaroo
3. Circus Boy
4. Wanderly Wagon (IE) 
5. Torchy the Battery Boy


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #32 - Children's Hour - Popular weekly (or serial) children's programmes between 1950 and 1970. (Taggart has widened the theme so you can post, e.g., Australian programmes.)

1. Blue Peter
2. Kaptain Kangaroo
3. Circus Boy
4. Wanderly Wagon (IE)
5. Torchy the Battery Boy
6. Tom and Jerry


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #32 - Children's Hour - Popular weekly (or serial) children's programmes between 1950 and 1970. (Taggart has widened the theme so you can post, e.g., Australian programmes.)

1. Blue Peter
2. Kaptain Kangaroo
3. Circus Boy
4. Wanderly Wagon (IE)
5. Torchy the Battery Boy
6. Tom and Jerry 
7. H.R. Pufnstuf


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #32 - Children's Hour - Popular weekly (or serial) children's programmes between 1950 and 1970. (Taggart has widened the theme so you can post, e.g., Australian programmes.)

1. Blue Peter
2. Kaptain Kangaroo
3. Circus Boy
4. Wanderly Wagon (IE)
5. Torchy the Battery Boy
6. Tom and Jerry
7. H.R. Pufnstuf
8. Scooby Doo


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #32 - Children's Hour - Popular weekly (or serial) children's programmes between 1950 and 1970. (Taggart has widened the theme so you can post, e.g., Australian programmes.)

1. Blue Peter
2. Kaptain Kangaroo
3. Circus Boy
4. Wanderly Wagon (IE)
5. Torchy the Battery Boy
6. Tom and Jerry
7. H.R. Pufnstuf
8. Scooby Doo
9. The Jetsons


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #32 - Children's Hour - Popular weekly (or serial) children's programmes between 1950 and 1970.

1. Blue Peter
2. Kaptain Kangaroo
3. Circus Boy
4. Wanderly Wagon (IE)
5. Torchy the Battery Boy
6. Tom and Jerry
7. H.R. Pufnstuf
8. Scooby Doo
9. The Jetsons
10. Skippy the Bush Kangaroo


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #32 - Children's Hour - Popular weekly (or serial) children's programmes between 1950 and 1970.

1. Blue Peter
2. Kaptain Kangaroo
3. Circus Boy
4. Wanderly Wagon (IE)
5. Torchy the Battery Boy
6. Tom and Jerry
7. H.R. Pufnstuf
8. Scooby Doo
9. The Jetsons
10. Skippy the Bush Kangaroo 
11. Mister Rogers' Neighborhood


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #32 - Children's Hour - Popular weekly (or serial) children's programmes between 1950 and 1970.

1. Blue Peter
2. Kaptain Kangaroo
3. Circus Boy
4. Wanderly Wagon (IE)
5. Torchy the Battery Boy
6. Tom and Jerry
7. H.R. Pufnstuf
8. Scooby Doo
9. The Jetsons
10. Skippy the Bush Kangaroo
11. Mister Rogers' Neighborhood 
12. Thunderbirds


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #32 - Children's Hour - Popular weekly (or serial) children's programmes between 1950 and 1970.

1. Blue Peter
2. Kaptain Kangaroo
3. Circus Boy
4. Wanderly Wagon (IE)
5. Torchy the Battery Boy
6. Tom and Jerry
7. H.R. Pufnstuf
8. Scooby Doo
9. The Jetsons
10. Skippy the Bush Kangaroo
11. Mister Rogers' Neighborhood
12. Thunderbirds
13. The Flashing Blade


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #33 - The game's afoot - one or two-word terms for types or styles of footwear. 

1. Mary-Janes


----------



## Taggart

Theme #33 - The game's afoot - one or two-word terms for types or styles of footwear. 

1. Mary-Janes 
2. Platform Shoes


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #33 - The game's afoot - one or two-word terms for types or styles of footwear.

1. Mary-Janes
2. Platform Shoes
3. Flip-flops


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #33 - The game's afoot - one or two-word terms for types or styles of footwear.

1. Mary-Janes
2. Platform Shoes
3. Flip-flops
4. Moccasins


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #33 - The game's afoot - one or two-word terms for types or styles of footwear.

1. Mary-Janes
2. Platform Shoes
3. Flip-flops
4. Moccasins
5. Weejuns


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #33 - The game's afoot - one or two-word terms for types or styles of footwear.

1. Mary-Janes
2. Platform Shoes
3. Flip-flops
4. Moccasins
5. Weejuns 
6. Go-Go Boots


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #33 - The game's afoot - one or two-word terms for types or styles of footwear.

1. Mary-Janes
2. Platform Shoes
3. Flip-flops
4. Moccasins
5. Weejuns
6. Go-Go Boots 
7. Plimsolls


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #33 - The game's afoot - one or two-word terms for types or styles of footwear.

1. Mary-Janes
2. Platform Shoes
3. Flip-flops
4. Moccasins
5. Weejuns
6. Go-Go Boots 
7. Plimsolls
8. Slippers 💚


----------



## pianozach

eme #33 - The game's afoot - one or two-word terms for types or styles of footwear.

1. Mary-Janes
2. Platform Shoes
3. Flip-flops
4. Moccasins
5. Weejuns
6. Go-Go Boots 
7. Plimsolls
8. Slippers 💚
9. Sneakers


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #33 - The game's afoot - one or two-word terms for types or styles of footwear. 

1. Mary-Janes
2. Platform Shoes
3. Flip-flops
4. Moccasins
5. Weejuns
6. Go-Go Boots
7. Plimsolls
8. Slippers 💚
9. Sneakers 
10. Wellies


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #33 - The game's afoot - one or two-word terms for types or styles of footwear.

1. Mary-Janes
2. Platform Shoes
3. Flip-flops
4. Moccasins
5. Weejuns
6. Go-Go Boots
7. Plimsolls
8. Slippers 💚
9. Sneakers
10. Wellies
11. Clogs


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #33 - The game's afoot - one or two-word terms for types or styles of footwear.

1. Mary-Janes
2. Platform Shoes
3. Flip-flops
4. Moccasins
5. Weejuns
6. Go-Go Boots
7. Plimsolls
8. Slippers 💚
9. Sneakers
10. Wellies
11. Clogs 
12. (Ballet) Pumps


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #33 - The game's afoot - one or two-word terms for types or styles of footwear.

1. Mary-Janes
2. Platform Shoes
3. Flip-flops
4. Moccasins
5. Weejuns
6. Go-Go Boots
7. Plimsolls
8. Slippers 💚
9. Sneakers
10. Wellies
11. Clogs
12. (Ballet) Pumps
13. Stiletto Heels


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #34 - Board games - if you like you can mark with a star if you played it.

1. Stratego *


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #34 - Board games - if you like you can mark with a star if you played it.

1. Stratego * 
2. Scrabble *


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #34 - Board games - if you like you can mark with a star if you played it.

1. Stratego *
2. Scrabble * 
3. Monopoly*


----------



## Taggart

Theme #34 - Board games - if you like you can mark with a star if you played it.

1. Stratego *
2. Scrabble * 
3. Monopoly* 
3. Ludo *


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #34 - Board games - if you like you can mark with a star if you played it.

1. Stratego *
2. Scrabble *
3. Monopoly*
4. Ludo * 
5. Chess*


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #34 - Board games - if you like you can mark with a star if you played it.

1. Stratego *
2. Scrabble *
3. Monopoly*
4. Ludo *
5. Chess* 
6. Oxford: The Great Oxford Game of the English Language*


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #34 - Board games - if you like you can mark with a star if you played it.

1. Stratego *
2. Scrabble *
3. Monopoly*
4. Ludo *
5. Chess*
6. Oxford: The Great Oxford Game of the English Language*
7. Twixt *


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #34 - Board games - if you like you can mark with a star if you played it.

1. Stratego *
2. Scrabble *
3. Monopoly*
4. Ludo *
5. Chess*
6. Oxford: The Great Oxford Game of the English Language*
7. Twixt * 
8. Trivial Pursuit *


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #34 - Board games - if you like you can mark with a star if you played it.

1. Stratego *
2. Scrabble *
3. Monopoly*
4. Ludo *
5. Chess*
6. Oxford: The Great Oxford Game of the English Language*
7. Twixt *
8. Trivial Pursuit *
9. Stocks and Bonds *


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #34 - Board games - if you like you can mark with a star if you played it.

1. Stratego *
2. Scrabble *
3. Monopoly*
4. Ludo *
5. Chess*
6. Oxford: The Great Oxford Game of the English Language*
7. Twixt *
8. Trivial Pursuit *
9. Stocks and Bonds * 
10. Snakes & Ladders*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #34 - Board games - if you like you can mark with a star if you played it.

1. Stratego *
2. Scrabble *
3. Monopoly*
4. Ludo *
5. Chess*
6. Oxford: The Great Oxford Game of the English Language*
7. Twixt *
8. Trivial Pursuit *
9. Stocks and Bonds *
10. Snakes & Ladders*
11. Risk *


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #34 - Board games - if you like you can mark with a star if you played it.

1. Stratego *
2. Scrabble *
3. Monopoly*
4. Ludo *
5. Chess*
6. Oxford: The Great Oxford Game of the English Language*
7. Twixt *
8. Trivial Pursuit *
9. Stocks and Bonds *
10. Snakes & Ladders*
11. Risk *
12. Go *


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #34 - Board games - if you like you can mark with a star if you played it.

1. Stratego *
2. Scrabble *
3. Monopoly*
4. Ludo *
5. Chess*
6. Oxford: The Great Oxford Game of the English Language*
7. Twixt *
8. Trivial Pursuit *
9. Stocks and Bonds *
10. Snakes & Ladders*
11. Risk *
12. Go * 
13. Backgammon *


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #35 - Literature - Female Comic Book Superheroes - Name the character and her alter ego / secret identity - 

1. The Scarlet Witch - Wanda Maximoff


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #35 - Literature - Female Comic Book Superheroes - Name the character and her alter ego / secret identity -

1. The Scarlet Witch - Wanda Maximoff
2. She-Hulk - Jennifer Walters


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #35 - Literature - Female Comic Book Superheroes - Name the character and her alter ego / secret identity -

1. The Scarlet Witch - Wanda Maximoff
2. She-Hulk - Jennifer Walters 
3. Dark Phoenix - Jean Elaine Grey


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #35 - Literature - Female Comic Book Superheroes - Name the character and her alter ego / secret identity -

1. The Scarlet Witch - Wanda Maximoff
2. She-Hulk - Jennifer Walters
3. Dark Phoenix - Jean Elaine Grey 
4. Black Widow - Natasha Romanoff


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #35 - Literature - Female Comic Book Superheroes - Name the character and her alter ego / secret identity -

1. The Scarlet Witch - Wanda Maximoff
2. She-Hulk - Jennifer Walters
3. Dark Phoenix - Jean Elaine Grey
4. Black Widow - Natasha Romanoff 
5. Captain Marvel - Carol Danvers


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #35 - Literature - Female Comic Book Superheroes - Name the character and her alter ego / secret identity -

1. The Scarlet Witch - Wanda Maximoff
2. She-Hulk - Jennifer Walters
3. Dark Phoenix - Jean Elaine Grey
4. Black Widow - Natasha Romanoff 
5. Captain Marvel - Carol Danvers 
6. Catwoman - Selina Kyle


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #35 - Literature - Female Comic Book Superheroes - Name the character and her alter ego / secret identity -

1. The Scarlet Witch - Wanda Maximoff
2. She-Hulk - Jennifer Walters
3. Dark Phoenix - Jean Elaine Grey
4. Black Widow - Natasha Romanoff
5. Captain Marvel - Carol Danvers
6. Catwoman - Selina Kyle 
7. Wonder Woman - Diana Prince


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #35 - Literature - Female Comic Book Superheroes - Name the character and her alter ego / secret identity -

1. The Scarlet Witch - Wanda Maximoff
2. She-Hulk - Jennifer Walters
3. Dark Phoenix - Jean Elaine Grey
4. Black Widow - Natasha Romanoff
5. Captain Marvel - Carol Danvers
6. Catwoman - Selina Kyle 
7. Wonder Woman - Diana Prince 
8. Squirrel Girl - Doreen Allene Green


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #35 - Literature - Female Comic Book Superheroes - Name the character and her alter ego / secret identity -

1. The Scarlet Witch - Wanda Maximoff
2. She-Hulk - Jennifer Walters
3. Dark Phoenix - Jean Elaine Grey
4. Black Widow - Natasha Romanoff
5. Captain Marvel - Carol Danvers
6. Catwoman - Selina Kyle
7. Wonder Woman - Diana Prince
8. Squirrel Girl - Doreen Allene Green
9. Storm - Ororo Munroe


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #35 - Literature - Female Comic Book Superheroes - Name the character and her alter ego / secret identity -

1. The Scarlet Witch - Wanda Maximoff
2. She-Hulk - Jennifer Walters
3. Dark Phoenix - Jean Elaine Grey
4. Black Widow - Natasha Romanoff
5. Captain Marvel - Carol Danvers
6. Catwoman - Selina Kyle
7. Wonder Woman - Diana Prince
8. Squirrel Girl - Doreen Allene Green
9. Storm - Ororo Munroe 
10. Supergirl - Kara Zor-El - Kara Danvers


----------



## pianozach

Theme #35 - Literature - Female Comic Book Superheroes - Name the character and her alter ego / secret identity -

1. The Scarlet Witch - Wanda Maximoff
2. She-Hulk - Jennifer Walters
3. Dark Phoenix - Jean Elaine Grey
4. Black Widow - Natasha Romanoff
5. Captain Marvel - Carol Danvers
6. Catwoman - Selina Kyle
7. Wonder Woman - Diana Prince
8. Squirrel Girl - Doreen Allene Green
9. Storm - Ororo Munroe
10. Supergirl - Kara Zor-El - Kara Danvers
11. Tank Girl - Rebecca Buck – Fonzie Rebecca Buckler


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #35 - Literature - Female Comic Book Superheroes - Name the character and her alter ego / secret identity -

1. The Scarlet Witch - Wanda Maximoff
2. She-Hulk - Jennifer Walters
3. Dark Phoenix - Jean Elaine Grey
4. Black Widow - Natasha Romanoff
5. Captain Marvel - Carol Danvers
6. Catwoman - Selina Kyle
7. Wonder Woman - Diana Prince
8. Squirrel Girl - Doreen Allene Green
9. Storm - Ororo Munroe
10. Supergirl - Kara Zor-El - Kara Danvers
11. Tank Girl - Rebecca Buck – Fonzie Rebecca Buckler
12. Wolfsbane - Rahne Sinclair


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #35 - Literature - Female Comic Book Superheroes - Name the character and her alter ego / secret identity -

1. The Scarlet Witch - Wanda Maximoff
2. She-Hulk - Jennifer Walters
3. Dark Phoenix - Jean Elaine Grey
4. Black Widow - Natasha Romanoff
5. Captain Marvel - Carol Danvers
6. Catwoman - Selina Kyle
7. Wonder Woman - Diana Prince
8. Squirrel Girl - Doreen Allene Green
9. Storm - Ororo Munroe
10. Supergirl - Kara Zor-El - Kara Danvers
11. Tank Girl - Rebecca Buck – Fonzie Rebecca Buckler
12. Wolfsbane - Rahne Sinclair
13. Harley Quinn - Dr. Harleen Quinzel


Note: As I played the last one, the next theme is open to whomever wishes to claim it...


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #36: Spice it up! Herbs & spices, with a good use for each (in a named dish or as a flavouring with a type of meat or fish etc).

1. Paprika - Hungarian Goulash


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme #36: Spice it up! Herbs & spices, with a good use for each (in a named dish or as a flavouring with a type of meat or fish etc).

1. Paprika - Hungarian Goulash
2. Curry leaf - Chettinadu Chicken


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #36: Spice it up! Herbs & spices, with a good use for each (in a named dish or as a flavouring with a type of meat or fish etc).

1. Paprika - Hungarian Goulash
2. Curry leaf - Chettinadu Chicken
3. Cinnamon - Apple sauce


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #36: Spice it up! Herbs & spices, with a good use for each (in a named dish or as a flavouring with a type of meat or fish etc).

1. Paprika - Hungarian Goulash
2. Curry leaf - Chettinadu Chicken
3. Cinnamon - Apple sauce 
4. Rosemary - with lamb


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #36: Spice it up! Herbs & spices, with a good use for each (in a named dish or as a flavouring with a type of meat or fish etc).

1. Paprika - Hungarian Goulash 
2. Curry leaf - Chettinadu Chicken 
3. Cinnamon - Apple sauce
4. Rosemary - with lamb
3. Lemongrass - Chicken Pad Thai


----------



## Xenophiliu

1. Paprika - Hungarian Goulash 
2. Curry leaf - Chettinadu Chicken 
3. Cinnamon - Apple sauce
4. Rosemary - with lamb
5. Lemongrass - Chicken Pad Thai 
6. Cardamom - Cardamom Bread


----------



## Taggart

Theme #36: Spice it up! Herbs & spices, with a good use for each (in a named dish or as a flavouring with a type of meat or fish etc).

1. Paprika - Hungarian Goulash 
2. Curry leaf - Chettinadu Chicken 
3. Cinnamon - Apple sauce
4. Rosemary - with lamb
5. Lemongrass - Chicken Pad Thai 
6. Cardamom - Cardamom Bread 
7. Chilli - Chilli con Carne


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #36: Spice it up! Herbs & spices, with a good use for each (in a named dish or as a flavouring with a type of meat or fish etc).

1. Paprika - Hungarian Goulash
2. Curry leaf - Chettinadu Chicken
3. Cinnamon - Apple sauce
4. Rosemary - with lamb
5. Lemongrass - Chicken Pad Thai
6. Cardamom - Cardamom Bread
7. Chilli - Chilli con Carne
8. Basil - pesto sauce - fresh basil, garlic, pine nuts, extra-virgin olive oil, and Parmesan cheese.- Pasta salad with grilled chicken


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #36: Spice it up! Herbs & spices, with a good use for each (in a named dish or as a flavouring with a type of meat or fish etc).

1. Paprika - Hungarian Goulash
2. Curry leaf - Chettinadu Chicken
3. Cinnamon - Apple sauce
4. Rosemary - with lamb
5. Lemongrass - Chicken Pad Thai
6. Cardamom - Cardamom Bread
7. Chilli - Chilli con Carne 
8. Basil - pesto sauce - fresh basil, garlic, pine nuts, extra-virgin olive oil, and Parmesan cheese.- pasta salad with chicken
9. Pepper - Pepper Soup


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #36: Spice it up! Herbs & spices, with a good use for each (in a named dish or as a flavouring with a type of meat or fish etc).

1. Paprika - Hungarian Goulash
2. Curry leaf - Chettinadu Chicken
3. Cinnamon - Apple sauce
4. Rosemary - with lamb
5. Lemongrass - Chicken Pad Thai
6. Cardamom - Cardamom Bread
7. Chilli - Chilli con Carne
8. Basil - pesto sauce - fresh basil, garlic, pine nuts, extra-virgin olive oil, and Parmesan cheese.- pasta salad with chicken
9. Pepper - Pepper Soup 
10. Parsley - Parsley Sauce with white fish


----------



## Taggart

Theme #36: Spice it up! Herbs & spices, with a good use for each (in a named dish or as a flavouring with a type of meat or fish etc).

1. Paprika - Hungarian Goulash
2. Curry leaf - Chettinadu Chicken
3. Cinnamon - Apple sauce
4. Rosemary - with lamb
5. Lemongrass - Chicken Pad Thai
6. Cardamom - Cardamom Bread
7. Chilli - Chilli con Carne
8. Basil - pesto sauce - fresh basil, garlic, pine nuts, extra-virgin olive oil, and Parmesan cheese.- pasta salad with chicken
9. Pepper - Pepper Soup 
10. Parsley - Parsley Sauce with white fish 
11. Sage - Sage and onion stuffing for Chicken and Turkey


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #36: Spice it up! Herbs & spices, with a good use for each (in a named dish or as a flavouring with a type of meat or fish etc).

1. Paprika - Hungarian Goulash
2. Curry leaf - Chettinadu Chicken
3. Cinnamon - Apple sauce
4. Rosemary - with lamb
5. Lemongrass - Chicken Pad Thai
6. Cardamom - Cardamom Bread
7. Chilli - Chilli con Carne
8. Basil - pesto sauce - fresh basil, garlic, pine nuts, extra-virgin olive oil, and Parmesan cheese.- pasta salad with chicken
9. Pepper - Pepper Soup
10. Parsley - Parsley Sauce with white fish
11. Sage - Sage and onion stuffing for Chicken and Turkey 
12. Ginger - Grasmere gingerbread


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #36: Spice it up! Herbs & spices, with a good use for each (in a named dish or as a flavouring with a type of meat or fish etc).

1. Paprika - Hungarian Goulash
2. Curry leaf - Chettinadu Chicken
3. Cinnamon - Apple sauce
4. Rosemary - with lamb
5. Lemongrass - Chicken Pad Thai
6. Cardamom - Cardamom Bread
7. Chilli - Chilli con Carne
8. Basil - pesto sauce - fresh basil, garlic, pine nuts, extra-virgin olive oil, and Parmesan cheese.- pasta salad with chicken
9. Pepper - Pepper Soup
10. Parsley - Parsley Sauce with white fish
11. Sage - Sage and onion stuffing for Chicken and Turkey
12. Ginger - Grasmere gingerbread
13. Filé powder - Gumbo

Someone else pick the next theme.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #37: Coffee!

1. Espresso


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #37: Coffee!

1. Espresso 
2. Café au lait


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #37: Coffee!

1. Espresso
2. Café au lait
3. Latte Macchiato


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #37: Coffee!

1. Espresso
2. Café au lait
3. Latte Macchiato
4. New Orleans Blend - french roast with chicory


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #37: Coffee!

1. Espresso
2. Café au lait
3. Latte Macchiato
4. New Orleans Blend - french roast with chicory 
5. Decaf


----------



## Taggart

Theme #37: Coffee!

1. Espresso
2. Café au lait
3. Latte Macchiato
4. New Orleans Blend - french roast with chicory
5. Decaf
6. Irish Coffee (Coffee, cream and a slug of whiskey)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #37: Coffee!

1. Espresso
2. Café au lait
3. Latte Macchiato
4. New Orleans Blend - french roast with chicory
5. Decaf
6. Irish Coffee (Coffee, cream and a slug of whiskey)
7. Turkish Coffee


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #37: Coffee!

1. Espresso
2. Café au lait
3. Latte Macchiato
4. New Orleans Blend - french roast with chicory
5. Decaf
6. Irish Coffee (Coffee, cream and a slug of whiskey)
7. Turkish Coffee 
8. Cappuccino


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #37: Coffee!

1. Espresso
2. Café au lait
3. Latte Macchiato
4. New Orleans Blend - french roast with chicory
5. Decaf
6. Irish Coffee (Coffee, cream and a slug of whiskey)
7. Turkish Coffee 
8. Cappuccino
9. Mexican coffee cocktail (coffee, coffee liqueur, tequila & cream)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #37: Coffee!

1. Espresso
2. Café au lait
3. Latte Macchiato
4. New Orleans Blend - french roast with chicory
5. Decaf
6. Irish Coffee (Coffee, cream and a slug of whiskey)
7. Turkish Coffee
8. Cappuccino
9. Mexican coffee cocktail (coffee, coffee liqueur, tequila & cream) 
10. White Russian - cocktail made of vodka, coffee liqueur and cream served with ice.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #37: Coffee!

1. Espresso
2. Café au lait
3. Latte Macchiato
4. New Orleans Blend - french roast with chicory
5. Decaf
6. Irish Coffee (Coffee, cream and a slug of whiskey)
7. Turkish Coffee
8. Cappuccino
9. Mexican coffee cocktail (coffee, coffee liqueur, tequila & cream) 
10. White Russian - cocktail made of vodka, coffee liqueur and cream served with ice. 
11. Caffè mocha - espresso, hot milk, chocolate


----------



## pianozach

Theme #37: Coffee!

1. Espresso
2. Café au lait
3. Latte Macchiato
4. New Orleans Blend - french roast with chicory
5. Decaf
6. Irish Coffee (Coffee, cream and a slug of whiskey)
7. Turkish Coffee
8. Cappuccino
9. Mexican coffee cocktail (coffee, coffee liqueur, tequila & cream)
10. White Russian - cocktail made of vodka, coffee liqueur and cream served with ice.
11. Caffè mocha - espresso, hot milk, chocolate
12. Chocolate covered coffee beans


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #37: Coffee!

1. Espresso
2. Café au lait
3. Latte Macchiato
4. New Orleans Blend - french roast with chicory
5. Decaf
6. Irish Coffee (Coffee, cream and a slug of whiskey)
7. Turkish Coffee
8. Cappuccino
9. Mexican coffee cocktail (coffee, coffee liqueur, tequila & cream)
10. White Russian - cocktail made of vodka, coffee liqueur and cream served with ice.
11. Caffè mocha - espresso, hot milk, chocolate
12. Chocolate covered coffee beans
13. Kopiko (Indonesian candy made from Hawaiian kona coffee beans)


----------



## Shaughnessy

The #38 - Cuisine - Choose a country and pair it with a "national dish" that is associated with that country. The name does not need to include the country of origin.

1. Ireland - Irish Stew


----------



## Highwayman

The #38 - Cuisine - Choose a country and pair it with a "national dish" that is associated with that country.

1. Ireland - Irish Stew 
2. Turkey - Turkish Kebab


----------



## Shaughnessy

The #38 - Cuisine - Choose a country and pair it with a "national dish" that is associated with that country. The name does not need to include the country of origin.

1. Ireland - Irish Stew 
2. Turkey - Turkish Kebab 
3. Mexico - Mole poblano


----------



## pianozach

The #38 - Cuisine - Choose a country and pair it with a "national dish" that is associated with that country. The name does not need to include the country of origin.

1. Ireland - Irish Stew
2. Turkey - Turkish Kebab
3. Mexico - Mole poblano
4. Scotland - Haggis


----------



## Bulldog

The #38 - Cuisine - Choose a country and pair it with a "national dish" that is associated with that country. The name does not need to include the country of origin.

1. Ireland - Irish Stew
2. Turkey - Turkish Kebab
3. Mexico - Mole poblano
4. Scotland - Haggis
5. Canada - Poutine


----------



## Rogerx

The #38 - Cuisine - Choose a country and pair it with a "national dish" that is associated with that country. The name does not need to include the country of origin.

1. Ireland - Irish Stew
2. Turkey - Turkish Kebab
3. Mexico - Mole poblano
4. Scotland - Haggis
5. Canada - Poutine 
6. Netherlands - Boerenkool Stamppot (Kale and Mash)


----------



## Art Rock

The #38 - Cuisine - Choose a country and pair it with a "national dish" that is associated with that country. The name does not need to include the country of origin.

1. Ireland - Irish Stew
2. Turkey - Turkish Kebab
3. Mexico - Mole poblano
4. Scotland - Haggis
5. Canada - Poutine
6. Netherlands - Boerenkool Stamppot (Kale and Mash)
7. France - Escargots with garlic butter


----------



## Ingélou

The #38 - Cuisine - Choose a country and pair it with a "national dish" that is associated with that country. The name does not need to include the country of origin.

1. Ireland - Irish Stew
2. Turkey - Turkish Kebab
3. Mexico - Mole poblano
4. Scotland - Haggis
5. Canada - Poutine
6. Netherlands - Boerenkool Stamppot (Kale and Mash)
7. France - Escargots with garlic butter 
8. Wales - Welsh rarebit


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #38 - Cuisine - Choose a country and pair it with a "national dish" that is associated with that country. The name does not need to include the country of origin.

1. Ireland - Irish Stew
2. Turkey - Turkish Kebab
3. Mexico - Mole poblano
4. Scotland - Haggis
5. Canada - Poutine
6. Netherlands - Boerenkool Stamppot (Kale and Mash)
7. France - Escargots with garlic butter 
8. Wales - Welsh rarebit 
9. Greece - Moussaka


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #38 - Cuisine - Choose a country and pair it with a "national dish" that is associated with that country. The name does not need to include the country of origin.

1. Ireland - Irish Stew
2. Turkey - Turkish Kebab
3. Mexico - Mole poblano
4. Scotland - Haggis
5. Canada - Poutine
6. Netherlands - Boerenkool Stamppot (Kale and Mash)
7. France - Escargots with garlic butter 
8. Wales - Welsh rarebit 
9. Greece - Moussaka
10. Norway - Fårikål (mutton and cabbage)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #38 - Cuisine - Choose a country and pair it with a "national dish" that is associated with that country. The name does not need to include the country of origin.

1. Ireland - Irish Stew
2. Turkey - Turkish Kebab
3. Mexico - Mole poblano
4. Scotland - Haggis
5. Canada - Poutine
6. Netherlands - Boerenkool Stamppot (Kale and Mash)
7. France - Escargots with garlic butter
8. Wales - Welsh rarebit
9. Greece - Moussaka
10. Norway - Fårikål (mutton and cabbage)
11. Belgium - Paling in 't Groen (freshwater eel in a green herb sauce)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #38 - Cuisine - Choose a country and pair it with a "national dish" that is associated with that country. The name does not need to include the country of origin.

1. Ireland - Irish Stew
2. Turkey - Turkish Kebab
3. Mexico - Mole poblano
4. Scotland - Haggis
5. Canada - Poutine
6. Netherlands - Boerenkool Stamppot (Kale and Mash)
7. France - Escargots with garlic butter
8. Wales - Welsh rarebit
9. Greece - Moussaka
10. Norway - Fårikål (mutton and cabbage)
11. Belgium - Paling in 't Groen (freshwater eel in a green herb sauce) 
12. Hungary - Goulash


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #38 - Cuisine - Choose a country and pair it with a "national dish" that is associated with that country. The name does not need to include the country of origin.

1. Ireland - Irish Stew
2. Turkey - Turkish Kebab
3. Mexico - Mole poblano
4. Scotland - Haggis
5. Canada - Poutine
6. Netherlands - Boerenkool Stamppot (Kale and Mash)
7. France - Escargots with garlic butter
8. Wales - Welsh rarebit
9. Greece - Moussaka
10. Norway - Fårikål (mutton and cabbage)
11. Belgium - Paling in 't Groen (freshwater eel in a green herb sauce)
12. Hungary - Goulash
13. Italy - Spaghetti

Someone else choose the new theme.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #39: Climb every mountain! - Name a mountain (can be from the same country) along with its first 'official' climber(s) and if possible the year of the peak being 'conquered'.

1. Everest - Tenzing Norgay & Sir Edmund Hillary, 1953


----------



## Taggart

Theme #39: Climb every mountain! - Name a mountain (can be from the same country) along with its first 'official' climber and if possible the year of the peak being 'conquered'.

1. Everest - Tenzing Norgay & Sir Edmund Hillary, 1953 
2. Kangchenjunga - George Band and Joe Brown , 1955


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #39: Climb every mountain! - Name a mountain (can be from the same country) along with its first 'official' climber and if possible the year of the peak being 'conquered'.

1. Everest - Tenzing Norgay & Sir Edmund Hillary, 1953
2. Kangchenjunga - George Band and Joe Brown , 1955 
3. Ben Nevis - Grampian Range - James Robertson, 1771


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #39: Climb every mountain! - Name a mountain (can be from the same country) along with its first 'official' climber and if possible the year of the peak being 'conquered'.

1. Everest - Tenzing Norgay & Sir Edmund Hillary, 1953
2. Kangchenjunga - George Band and Joe Brown , 1955
3. Ben Nevis - Grampian Range - James Robertson, 1771
4. Matterhorn - Edward Whymper et al, 1865


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #39: Climb every mountain! - Name a mountain (can be from the same country) along with its first 'official' climber and if possible the year of the peak being 'conquered'.

1. Everest - Tenzing Norgay & Sir Edmund Hillary, 1953
2. Kangchenjunga - George Band and Joe Brown , 1955
3. Ben Nevis - Grampian Range - James Robertson, 1771
4. Matterhorn - Edward Whymper et al, 1865
5. Ararat - Friedrich Parrot & Khachatur Abovian, 1829


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #39: Climb every mountain! - Name a mountain (can be from the same country) along with its first 'official' climber and if possible the year of the peak being 'conquered'.

1. Everest - Tenzing Norgay & Sir Edmund Hillary, 1953
2. Kangchenjunga - George Band and Joe Brown , 1955
3. Ben Nevis - Grampian Range - James Robertson, 1771
4. Matterhorn - Edward Whymper et al, 1865
5. Ararat - Friedrich Parrot & Khachatur Abovian, 1829 
6. Half Dome - Sierra Nevada - George Anderson, 1875


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #39: Climb every mountain! - Name a mountain (can be from the same country) along with its first 'official' climber and if possible the year of the peak being 'conquered'.

1. Everest - Tenzing Norgay & Sir Edmund Hillary, 1953
2. Kangchenjunga - George Band and Joe Brown , 1955
3. Ben Nevis - Grampian Range - James Robertson, 1771
4. Matterhorn - Edward Whymper et al, 1865
5. Ararat - Friedrich Parrot & Khachatur Abovian, 1829
6. Half Dome - Sierra Nevada - George Anderson, 1875
7. Pike's Peak, Colorado - Edwin James, 1820


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #39: Climb every mountain! - Name a mountain (can be from the same country) along with its first 'official' climber and if possible the year of the peak being 'conquered'.

1. Everest - Tenzing Norgay & Sir Edmund Hillary, 1953
2. Kangchenjunga - George Band and Joe Brown , 1955
3. Ben Nevis - Grampian Range - James Robertson, 1771
4. Matterhorn - Edward Whymper et al, 1865
5. Ararat - Friedrich Parrot & Khachatur Abovian, 1829
6. Half Dome - Sierra Nevada - George Anderson, 1875
7. Pike's Peak, Colorado - Edwin James, 1820
8. Galdhøpiggen - Norway - Steinar Sulheim, Lars Arnesen and Ingebrigt Flotten, 1850


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #39: Climb every mountain! - Name a mountain (can be from the same country) along with its first 'official' climber and if possible the year of the peak being 'conquered'.

1. Everest - Tenzing Norgay & Sir Edmund Hillary, 1953
2. Kangchenjunga - George Band and Joe Brown , 1955
3. Ben Nevis - Grampian Range - James Robertson, 1771
4. Matterhorn - Edward Whymper et al, 1865
5. Ararat - Friedrich Parrot & Khachatur Abovian, 1829
6. Half Dome - Sierra Nevada - George Anderson, 1875
7. Pike's Peak, Colorado - Edwin James, 1820
8. Galdhøpiggen - Norway - Steinar Sulheim, Lars Arnesen and Ingebrigt Flotten, 1850 
9. Mt. Alberta - Canadian Rockies - Yuko Maki, 1925


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #39: Climb every mountain! - Name a mountain (can be from the same country) along with its first 'official' climber and if possible the year of the peak being 'conquered'.

1. Everest - Tenzing Norgay & Sir Edmund Hillary, 1953
2. Kangchenjunga - George Band and Joe Brown , 1955
3. Ben Nevis - Grampian Range - James Robertson, 1771
4. Matterhorn - Edward Whymper et al, 1865
5. Ararat - Friedrich Parrot & Khachatur Abovian, 1829
6. Half Dome - Sierra Nevada - George Anderson, 1875
7. Pike's Peak, Colorado - Edwin James, 1820
8. Galdhøpiggen - Norway - Steinar Sulheim, Lars Arnesen and Ingebrigt Flotten, 1850
9. Mt. Alberta - Canadian Rockies - Yuko Maki, 1925 
10. Fuji - En no Gyōja - 663


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #39: Climb every mountain! - Name a mountain (can be from the same country) along with its first 'official' climber and if possible the year of the peak being 'conquered'.

1. Everest - Tenzing Norgay & Sir Edmund Hillary, 1953
2. Kangchenjunga - George Band and Joe Brown , 1955
3. Ben Nevis - Grampian Range - James Robertson, 1771
4. Matterhorn - Edward Whymper et al, 1865
5. Ararat - Friedrich Parrot & Khachatur Abovian, 1829
6. Half Dome - Sierra Nevada - George Anderson, 1875
7. Pike's Peak, Colorado - Edwin James, 1820
8. Galdhøpiggen - Norway - Steinar Sulheim, Lars Arnesen and Ingebrigt Flotten, 1850
9. Mt. Alberta - Canadian Rockies - Yuko Maki, 1925
10. Fuji - En no Gyōja - 663
11. Aconcagua - Matthias Zurbriggen, 1897


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #39: Climb every mountain! - Name a mountain (can be from the same country) along with its first 'official' climber and if possible the year of the peak being 'conquered'.

1. Everest - Tenzing Norgay & Sir Edmund Hillary, 1953
2. Kangchenjunga - George Band and Joe Brown , 1955
3. Ben Nevis - Grampian Range - James Robertson, 1771
4. Matterhorn - Edward Whymper et al, 1865
5. Ararat - Friedrich Parrot & Khachatur Abovian, 1829
6. Half Dome - Sierra Nevada - George Anderson, 1875
7. Pike's Peak, Colorado - Edwin James, 1820
8. Galdhøpiggen - Norway - Steinar Sulheim, Lars Arnesen and Ingebrigt Flotten, 1850
9. Mt. Alberta - Canadian Rockies - Yuko Maki, 1925
10. Fuji - En no Gyōja - 663
11. Aconcagua - Matthias Zurbriggen, 1897 
12. Lost Arrow Spire, Sierra Nevada mountains, John Salathé, 1947


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #39: Climb every mountain! - Name a mountain (can be from the same country) along with its first 'official' climber and if possible the year of the peak being 'conquered'.

1. Everest - Tenzing Norgay & Sir Edmund Hillary, 1953
2. Kangchenjunga - George Band and Joe Brown , 1955
3. Ben Nevis - Grampian Range - James Robertson, 1771
4. Matterhorn - Edward Whymper et al, 1865
5. Ararat - Friedrich Parrot & Khachatur Abovian, 1829
6. Half Dome - Sierra Nevada - George Anderson, 1875
7. Pike's Peak, Colorado - Edwin James, 1820
8. Galdhøpiggen - Norway - Steinar Sulheim, Lars Arnesen and Ingebrigt Flotten, 1850
9. Mt. Alberta - Canadian Rockies - Yuko Maki, 1925
10. Fuji - En no Gyōja - 663
11. Aconcagua - Matthias Zurbriggen, 1897
12. Lost Arrow Spire, Sierra Nevada mountains, John Salathé, 1947
13. Aoraki / Mount Cook, Tom Fyfe, George Graham, Jack Clarke, 1894


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #40: Famous photographers (must have their own English Wikipedia page)

1. Horst P. Horst


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #40: Famous photographers (must have their own English Wikipedia page)

1. Horst P. Horst 
2. Joe Rosenthal


----------



## Taggart

Theme #40: Famous photographers (must have their own English Wikipedia page)

1. Horst P. Horst 
2. Joe Rosenthal 
3.David Bailey


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #40: Famous photographers (must have their own English Wikipedia page)

1. Horst P. Horst
2. Joe Rosenthal
3.David Bailey 
4. Antony Armstrong-Jones, First Earl of Snowdon


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #40: Famous photographers (must have their own English Wikipedia page)

1. Horst P. Horst
2. Joe Rosenthal
3.David Bailey
4. Antony Armstrong-Jones, First Earl of Snowdon
5. Ansel Adams


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #40: Famous photographers (must have their own English Wikipedia page)

1. Horst P. Horst
2. Joe Rosenthal
3. David Bailey
4. Antony Armstrong-Jones, First Earl of Snowdon
5. Ansel Adams
6. Annie Leibovitz


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #40: Famous photographers (must have their own English Wikipedia page)

1. Horst P. Horst
2. Joe Rosenthal
3. David Bailey
4. Antony Armstrong-Jones, First Earl of Snowdon
5. Ansel Adams
6. Annie Leibovitz 
7. Ara Güler


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #40: Famous photographers (must have their own English Wikipedia page)

1. Horst P. Horst
2. Joe Rosenthal
3. David Bailey
4. Antony Armstrong-Jones, First Earl of Snowdon
5. Ansel Adams
6. Annie Leibovitz
7. Ara Güler 
8. Robert Doisneau


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #40: Famous photographers (must have their own English Wikipedia page)

1. Horst P. Horst
2. Joe Rosenthal
3. David Bailey
4. Antony Armstrong-Jones, First Earl of Snowdon
5. Ansel Adams
6. Annie Leibovitz
7. Ara Güler 
8. Robert Doisneau 
9. H. H. Bennett


----------



## Bwv 1080

Taggart said:


> Theme #36: Spice it up! Herbs & spices, with a good use for each (in a named dish or as a flavouring with a type of meat or fish etc).
> 
> 1. Paprika - Hungarian Goulash
> 2. Curry leaf - Chettinadu Chicken
> 3. Cinnamon - Apple sauce
> 4. Rosemary - with lamb
> 5. Lemongrass - Chicken Pad Thai
> 6. Cardamom - Cardamom Bread
> 7. Chilli - Chilli con Carne


'Chilli' is not an ingredient, but can forgive a Brit for thinking so. Ancho or Guajillo _chiles_ are spices, used in chili (and no need to say 'con carne' - its redundant, like saying bread w/ flour)


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme #40: Famous photographers (must have their own English Wikipedia page)

1. Horst P. Horst
2. Joe Rosenthal
3. David Bailey
4. Antony Armstrong-Jones, First Earl of Snowdon
5. Ansel Adams
6. Annie Leibovitz
7. Ara Güler
8. Robert Doisneau
9. H. H. Bennett
10. Mathew Brady


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #40: Famous photographers (must have their own English Wikipedia page)

1. Horst P. Horst
2. Joe Rosenthal
3. David Bailey
4. Antony Armstrong-Jones, First Earl of Snowdon
5. Ansel Adams
6. Annie Leibovitz
7. Ara Güler
8. Robert Doisneau
9. H. H. Bennett
10. Mathew Brady 
11. Henri Cartier-Bresson


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #40: Famous photographers (must have their own English Wikipedia page)

1. Horst P. Horst
2. Joe Rosenthal
3. David Bailey
4. Antony Armstrong-Jones, First Earl of Snowdon
5. Ansel Adams
6. Annie Leibovitz
7. Ara Güler
8. Robert Doisneau
9. H. H. Bennett
10. Mathew Brady 
11. Henri Cartier-Bresson 
12. Man Ray


----------



## fbjim

Theme #40: Famous photographers (must have their own English Wikipedia page)

1. Horst P. Horst
2. Joe Rosenthal
3. David Bailey
4. Antony Armstrong-Jones, First Earl of Snowdon
5. Ansel Adams
6. Annie Leibovitz
7. Ara Güler
8. Robert Doisneau
9. H. H. Bennett
10. Mathew Brady
11. Henri Cartier-Bresson
12. Man Ray 
13. Robert Mapplethorpe


----------



## fbjim

Theme #41: Regional dishes (and their region)

1. Country ham (Southern United States)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #41: Regional dishes (and their region)

1. Country ham (Southern United States)
2. Humkessoep (Overijssel) a Dutch soup made with string beans, potatoes, green beans, bacon, white beans, sausages, and leeks


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #41: Regional dishes (and their region)

1. Country ham (Southern United States)
2. Chicken Corn Soup - Pennsylvania Amish country


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #41: Regional dishes (and their region)

1. Country ham (Southern United States)
2. Humkessoep (Overijssel) a Dutch soup made with string beans, potatoes, green beans, bacon, white beans, sausages, and leeks
3. Chicken Corn soup - Pennsylvania Amish country


dammit Art, you got the drop on me!


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #41: Regional dishes (and their region)

1. Country ham (Southern United States)
2. Humkessoep (Overijssel) a Dutch soup made with string beans, potatoes, green beans, bacon, white beans, sausages, and leeks
3. Chicken Corn soup - Pennsylvania Amish country 
4. Coddle, a potato, sausages and bacon dish - County Dublin.


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #41: Regional dishes (and their region)

1. Country ham (Southern United States)
2. Humkessoep (Overijssel) a Dutch soup made with string beans, potatoes, green beans, bacon, white beans, sausages, and leeks
3. Chicken Corn soup - Pennsylvania Amish country
4. Coddle, a potato, sausages and bacon dish - County Dublin.
5. Funnel Cake - Pennsy-Dutch (Pennsylvania)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #41: Regional dishes (and their region)

1. Country ham (Southern United States)
2. Humkessoep (Overijssel) a Dutch soup made with string beans, potatoes, green beans, bacon, white beans, sausages, and leeks
3. Chicken Corn soup - Pennsylvania Amish country
4. Coddle, a potato, sausages and bacon dish - County Dublin.
5. Funnel Cake - Pennsy-Dutch (Pennsylvania)
6. Saumagen (Palatinate = Pfalz, Germany), a sow's stomach stuffed with potatoes and pork, spiced with onions, marjoram, nutmeg and white pepper


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #41: Regional dishes (and their region)

1. Country ham (Southern United States)
2. Humkessoep (Overijssel) a Dutch soup made with string beans, potatoes, green beans, bacon, white beans, sausages, and leeks
3. Chicken Corn soup - Pennsylvania Amish country
4. Coddle, a potato, sausages and bacon dish - County Dublin.
5. Funnel Cake - Pennsy-Dutch (Pennsylvania)
6. Saumagen (Palatinate = Pfalz, Germany), a sow's stomach stuffed with potatoes and pork, spiced with onions, marjoram, nutmeg and white pepper
7. Thin-crust pizza - a style found in Chicago and throughout the rest of the Midwest. The crust is thin and firm enough to have a noticeable crunch


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #41: Regional dishes (and their region)

1. Country ham (Southern United States)
2. Humkessoep (Overijssel) a Dutch soup made with string beans, potatoes, green beans, bacon, white beans, sausages, and leeks
3. Chicken Corn soup - Pennsylvania Amish country
4. Coddle, a potato, sausages and bacon dish - County Dublin.
5. Funnel Cake - Pennsy-Dutch (Pennsylvania)
6. Saumagen (Palatinate = Pfalz, Germany), a sow's stomach stuffed with potatoes and pork, spiced with onions, marjoram, nutmeg and white pepper
7. Thin-crust pizza - a style found in Chicago and throughout the rest of the Midwest. The crust is thin and firm enough to have a noticeable crunch
8. Kroppkaka (SE Sweden)


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme #41: Regional dishes (and their region)

1. Country ham (Southern United States)
2. Humkessoep (Overijssel) a Dutch soup made with string beans, potatoes, green beans, bacon, white beans, sausages, and leeks
3. Chicken Corn soup - Pennsylvania Amish country
4. Coddle, a potato, sausages and bacon dish - County Dublin.
5. Funnel Cake - Pennsy-Dutch (Pennsylvania)
6. Saumagen (Palatinate = Pfalz, Germany), a sow's stomach stuffed with potatoes and pork, spiced with onions, marjoram, nutmeg and white pepper
7. Thin-crust pizza - a style found in Chicago and throughout the rest of the Midwest. The crust is thin and firm enough to have a noticeable crunch
8. Kroppkaka (SE Sweden)
9. Kolaches - Central Texas


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #41: Regional dishes (and their region)

1. Country ham (Southern United States)
2. Humkessoep (Overijssel) a Dutch soup made with string beans, potatoes, green beans, bacon, white beans, sausages, and leeks
3. Chicken Corn soup - Pennsylvania Amish country
4. Coddle, a potato, sausages and bacon dish - County Dublin.
5. Funnel Cake - Pennsy-Dutch (Pennsylvania)
6. Saumagen (Palatinate = Pfalz, Germany), a sow's stomach stuffed with potatoes and pork, spiced with onions, marjoram, nutmeg and white pepper
7. Thin-crust pizza - a style found in Chicago and throughout the rest of the Midwest. The crust is thin and firm enough to have a noticeable crunch
8. Kroppkaka (SE Sweden)
9. Shoo Fly Pie - Pennsy-Dutch (Pennsylvania)


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #41: Regional dishes (and their region)

1. Country ham (Southern United States)
2. Humkessoep (Overijssel) a Dutch soup made with string beans, potatoes, green beans, bacon, white beans, sausages, and leeks
3. Chicken Corn soup - Pennsylvania Amish country
4. Coddle, a potato, sausages and bacon dish - County Dublin.
5. Funnel Cake - Pennsy-Dutch (Pennsylvania)
6. Saumagen (Palatinate = Pfalz, Germany), a sow's stomach stuffed with potatoes and pork, spiced with onions, marjoram, nutmeg and white pepper
7. Thin-crust pizza - a style found in Chicago and throughout the rest of the Midwest. The crust is thin and firm enough to have a noticeable crunch
8. Kroppkaka (SE Sweden)
9. Kolaches - Central Texas
10. Shoo Fly Pie - Pennsy-Dutch (Pennsylvania) 

dammit! again!!😧


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #41: Regional dishes (and their region)

1. Country ham (Southern United States)
2. Humkessoep (Overijssel) a Dutch soup made with string beans, potatoes, green beans, bacon, white beans, sausages, and leeks
3. Chicken Corn soup - Pennsylvania Amish country
4. Coddle, a potato, sausages and bacon dish - County Dublin.
5. Funnel Cake - Pennsy-Dutch (Pennsylvania)
6. Saumagen (Palatinate = Pfalz, Germany), a sow's stomach stuffed with potatoes and pork, spiced with onions, marjoram, nutmeg and white pepper
7. Thin-crust pizza - a style found in Chicago and throughout the rest of the Midwest. The crust is thin and firm enough to have a noticeable crunch
8. Kroppkaka (SE Sweden)
9. Kolaches - Central Texas
10. Shoo Fly Pie - Pennsy-Dutch (Pennsylvania) 
11. Shanghai Baozi (Shanghai, China) dumplings filled with chopped shepherd's purse


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #41: Regional dishes (and their region)

1. Country ham (Southern United States)
2. Humkessoep (Overijssel) a Dutch soup made with string beans, potatoes, green beans, bacon, white beans, sausages, and leeks
3. Chicken Corn soup - Pennsylvania Amish country
4. Coddle, a potato, sausages and bacon dish - County Dublin.
5. Funnel Cake - Pennsy-Dutch (Pennsylvania)
6. Saumagen (Palatinate = Pfalz, Germany), a sow's stomach stuffed with potatoes and pork, spiced with onions, marjoram, nutmeg and white pepper
7. Thin-crust pizza - a style found in Chicago and throughout the rest of the Midwest. The crust is thin and firm enough to have a noticeable crunch
8. Kroppkaka (SE Sweden)
9. Kolaches - Central Texas
10. Shoo Fly Pie - Pennsy-Dutch (Pennsylvania)
11. Shanghai Baozi (Shanghai, China) dumplings filled with chopped shepherd's purse
12. Lobster roll - New England - lobster meat served on a grilled hot dog-style bun


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #41: Regional dishes (and their region)

1. Country ham (Southern United States)
2. Humkessoep (Overijssel) a Dutch soup made with string beans, potatoes, green beans, bacon, white beans, sausages, and leeks
3. Chicken Corn soup - Pennsylvania Amish country
4. Coddle, a potato, sausages and bacon dish - County Dublin.
5. Funnel Cake - Pennsy-Dutch (Pennsylvania)
6. Saumagen (Palatinate = Pfalz, Germany), a sow's stomach stuffed with potatoes and pork, spiced with onions, marjoram, nutmeg and white pepper
7. Thin-crust pizza - a style found in Chicago and throughout the rest of the Midwest. The crust is thin and firm enough to have a noticeable crunch
8. Kroppkaka (SE Sweden)
9. Kolaches - Central Texas
10. Shoo Fly Pie - Pennsy-Dutch (Pennsylvania)
11. Shanghai Baozi (Shanghai, China) dumplings filled with chopped shepherd's purse
12. Lobster roll - New England - lobster meat served on a grilled hot dog-style bun 
13. Yorkshire Pudding & Onion Gravy - Yorkshire in England.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #42: Here's your Sentence (Homophones). Create a sentence that illustrates the different usage of two homophones (the words may have different spellings, or not). No repetition of the homophones.

1. Daughter, I accede to your request to dance at the ball after midnight, but you must not exceed three dances before we leave.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #42: Here's your Sentence (Homophones). Create a sentence that illustrates the different usage of two homophones (the words may have different spellings, or not). No repetition of the homophones.

1. Daughter, I accede to your request to dance at the ball after midnight, but you must not exceed three dances before we leave. 
2. Wanted: Part-time knight in shining armor to work night shift, Mondays through Fridays, for damsel in perpetual distress.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #42: Here's your Sentence (Homophones). Create a sentence that illustrates the different usage of two homophones (the words may have different spellings, or not). No repetition of the homophones.

1. Daughter, I accede to your request to dance at the ball after midnight, but you must not exceed three dances before we leave. 
2. Wanted: Part-time knight in shining armor to work night shift, Mondays through Fridays, for damsel in perpetual distress. 
3. When Mr Smith became bald, he bawled like a child.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #42: Here's your Sentence (Homophones). Create a sentence that illustrates the different usage of two homophones (the words may have different spellings, or not). No repetition of the homophones.

1. Daughter, I accede to your request to dance at the ball after midnight, but you must not exceed three dances before we leave.
2. Wanted: Part-time knight in shining armor to work night shift, Mondays through Fridays, for damsel in perpetual distress.
3. When Mr Smith became bald, he bawled like a child. 
4. When the Headmaster puts the new age limit into effect, it won't affect you personally as you'll still be under eighteen.


----------



## pianozach

Theme #42: Here's your Sentence (Homophones). Create a sentence that illustrates the different usage of two homophones (the words may have different spellings, or not). No repetition of the homophones.

1. Daughter, I accede to your request to dance at the ball after midnight, but you must not exceed three dances before we leave.
2. Wanted: Part-time knight in shining armor to work night shift, Mondays through Fridays, for damsel in perpetual distress.
3. When Mr Smith became bald, he bawled like a child.
4. When the Headmaster puts the new age limit into effect, it won't affect you personally as you'll still be under eighteen.
5. The bartender had a wry smile when pouring the shot of rye.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #42: Here's your Sentence (Homophones). Create a sentence that illustrates the different usage of two homophones (the words may have different spellings, or not). No repetition of the homophones.

1. Daughter, I accede to your request to dance at the ball after midnight, but you must not exceed three dances before we leave.
2. Wanted: Part-time knight in shining armor to work night shift, Mondays through Fridays, for damsel in perpetual distress.
3. When Mr Smith became bald, he bawled like a child.
4. When the Headmaster puts the new age limit into effect, it won't affect you personally as you'll still be under eighteen.
5. The bartender had a wry smile when pouring the shot of rye. 
6. Cleave to your boast if you will, Robin Hood, but I say you'll not be able to cleave his arrow with a single shot.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #42: Here's your Sentence (Homophones). Create a sentence that illustrates the different usage of two homophones (the words may have different spellings, or not). No repetition of the homophones.

1. Daughter, I accede to your request to dance at the ball after midnight, but you must not exceed three dances before we leave.
2. Wanted: Part-time knight in shining armor to work night shift, Mondays through Fridays, for damsel in perpetual distress.
3. When Mr Smith became bald, he bawled like a child.
4. When the Headmaster puts the new age limit into effect, it won't affect you personally as you'll still be under eighteen.
5. The bartender had a wry smile when pouring the shot of rye.
6. Cleave to your boast if you will, Robin Hood, but I say you'll not be able to cleave his arrow with a single shot. 
7. When asked why she didn't just fly over the channel instead of taking the ferry, Tinkerbell the fairy sarcastically replied "Because my car can't fly".


----------



## Taggart

Theme #42: Here's your Sentence (Homophones). Create a sentence that illustrates the different usage of two homophones (the words may have different spellings, or not). No repetition of the homophones.

1. Daughter, I accede to your request to dance at the ball after midnight, but you must not exceed three dances before we leave.
2. Wanted: Part-time knight in shining armor to work night shift, Mondays through Fridays, for damsel in perpetual distress.
3. When Mr Smith became bald, he bawled like a child.
4. When the Headmaster puts the new age limit into effect, it won't affect you personally as you'll still be under eighteen.
5. The bartender had a wry smile when pouring the shot of rye.
6. Cleave to your boast if you will, Robin Hood, but I say you'll not be able to cleave his arrow with a single shot.
7. When asked why she didn't just fly over the channel instead of taking the ferry, Tinkerbell the fairy sarcastically replied "Because my car can't fly".
8. When I go on holiday, I love to see the sea.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #42: Here's your Sentence (Homophones). Create a sentence that illustrates the different usage of two homophones (the words may have different spellings, or not). No repetition of the homophones.

1. Daughter, I accede to your request to dance at the ball after midnight, but you must not exceedthree dances before we leave.
2. Wanted: Part-time knight in shining armor to work night shift, Mondays through Fridays, for damsel in perpetual distress.
3. When Mr Smith became bald, he bawled like a child.
4. When the Headmaster puts the new age limit into effect, it won't affect you personally as you'll still be under eighteen.
5. The bartender had a wry smile when pouring the shot of rye.
6. Cleave to your boast if you will, Robin Hood, but I say you'll not be able to cleave his arrow with a single shot.
7. When asked why she didn't just fly over the channel instead of taking the ferry, Tinkerbell the fairy sarcastically replied "Because my car can't fly".
8. When I go on holiday, I love to see the sea.
9. The cobbler had a sole preoccupation: investing his entire soul into your sole.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #42: Here's your Sentence (Homophones). Create a sentence that illustrates the different usage of two homophones (the words may have different spellings, or not). No repetition of the homophones.

1. Daughter, I accede to your request to dance at the ball after midnight, but you must not exceed three dances before we leave.
2. Wanted: Part-time knight in shining armor to work night shift, Mondays through Fridays, for damsel in perpetual distress.
3. When Mr Smith became bald, he bawled like a child.
4. When the Headmaster puts the new age limit into effect, it won't affect you personally as you'll still be under eighteen.
5. The bartender had a wry smile when pouring the shot of rye.
6. Cleave to your boast if you will, Robin Hood, but I say you'll not be able to cleave his arrow with a single shot.
7. When asked why she didn't just fly over the channel instead of taking the ferry, Tinkerbell the fairy sarcastically replied "Because my car can't fly".
8. When I go on holiday, I love to see the sea.
9. The cobbler had a sole preoccupation: investing his entire soul into your sole. 
10. This morning I ate eight cherries...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #42: Here's your Sentence (Homophones). Create a sentence that illustrates the different usage of two homophones (the words may have different spellings, or not). No repetition of the homophones.

1. Daughter, I accede to your request to dance at the ball after midnight, but you must not exceed three dances before we leave.
2. Wanted: Part-time knight in shining armor to work night shift, Mondays through Fridays, for damsel in perpetual distress.
3. When Mr Smith became bald, he bawled like a child.
4. When the Headmaster puts the new age limit into effect, it won't affect you personally as you'll still be under eighteen.
5. The bartender had a wry smile when pouring the shot of rye.
6. Cleave to your boast if you will, Robin Hood, but I say you'll not be able to cleave his arrow with a single shot.
7. When asked why she didn't just fly over the channel instead of taking the ferry, Tinkerbell the fairy sarcastically replied "Because my car can't fly".
8. When I go on holiday, I love to see the sea.
9. The cobbler had a sole preoccupation: investing his entire soul into your sole.
10. This morning I ate eight cherries... 
11. If you're sitting in a prison cell, it's probably a little too late to regret not knowing that you shouldn't sell what you don't actually own.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #42: Here's your Sentence (Homophones). Create a sentence that illustrates the different usage of two homophones (the words may have different spellings, or not). No repetition of the homophones.

1. Daughter, I accede to your request to dance at the ball after midnight, but you must not exceed three dances before we leave.
2. Wanted: Part-time knight in shining armor to work night shift, Mondays through Fridays, for damsel in perpetual distress.
3. When Mr Smith became bald, he bawled like a child.
4. When the Headmaster puts the new age limit into effect, it won't affect you personally as you'll still be under eighteen.
5. The bartender had a wry smile when pouring the shot of rye.
6. Cleave to your boast if you will, Robin Hood, but I say you'll not be able to cleave his arrow with a single shot.
7. When asked why she didn't just fly over the channel instead of taking the ferry, Tinkerbell the fairy sarcastically replied "Because my car can't fly".
8. When I go on holiday, I love to see the sea.
9. The cobbler had a sole preoccupation: investing his entire soul into your sole.
10. This morning I ate eight cherries...
11. If you're sitting in a prison cell, it's probably a little too late to regret not knowing that you shouldn't sell what you don't actually own. 
12. My word, posters, I must compliment you for posting a full complement of witty replies.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #42: Here's your Sentence (Homophones). Create a sentence that illustrates the different usage of two homophones (the words may have different spellings, or not). No repetition of the homophones.

1. Daughter, I accede to your request to dance at the ball after midnight, but you must not exceed three dances before we leave.
2. Wanted: Part-time knight in shining armor to work night shift, Mondays through Fridays, for damsel in perpetual distress.
3. When Mr Smith became bald, he bawled like a child.
4. When the Headmaster puts the new age limit into effect, it won't affect you personally as you'll still be under eighteen.
5. The bartender had a wry smile when pouring the shot of rye.
6. Cleave to your boast if you will, Robin Hood, but I say you'll not be able to cleave his arrow with a single shot.
7. When asked why she didn't just fly over the channel instead of taking the ferry, Tinkerbell the fairy sarcastically replied "Because my car can't fly".
8. When I go on holiday, I love to see the sea.
9. The cobbler had a sole preoccupation: investing his entire soul into your sole.
10. This morning I ate eight cherries...
11. If you're sitting in a prison cell, it's probably a little too late to regret not knowing that you shouldn't sell what you don't actually own.
12. My word, posters, I must compliment you for posting a full complement of witty replies. 
13. When the magic mirror told Snow White that she looked a little "heavy" wearing her new jeans, she threw a brick right through the looking glass.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme #42: Here's your Sentence (Homophones). Create a sentence that illustrates the different usage of two homophones (the words may have different spellings, or not). No repetition of the homophones.

1. Daughter, I accede to your request to dance at the ball after midnight, but you must not exceed three dances before we leave.
2. Wanted: Part-time knight in shining armor to work night shift, Mondays through Fridays, for damsel in perpetual distress.
3. When Mr Smith became bald, he bawled like a child.
4. When the Headmaster puts the new age limit into effect, it won't affect you personally as you'll still be under eighteen.
5. The bartender had a wry smile when pouring the shot of rye.
6. Cleave to your boast if you will, Robin Hood, but I say you'll not be able to cleave his arrow with a single shot.
7. When asked why she didn't just fly over the channel instead of taking the ferry, Tinkerbell the fairy sarcastically replied "Because my car can't fly".
8. When I go on holiday, I love to see the sea.
9. The cobbler had a sole preoccupation: investing his entire soul into your sole.
10. This morning I ate eight cherries...
11. If you're sitting in a prison cell, it's probably a little too late to regret not knowing that you shouldn't sell what you don't actually own.
12. My word, posters, I must compliment you for posting a full complement of witty replies.
13. The firm's principal endorsed the principle that his principal should principally earn a high rate of interest


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #43 - Television - UK Sitcoms - Name the programme and two leading actors...

1. The Good Life - Richard Briers and Felicity Kendall


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #43 - Television - UK Sitcoms - Name the programme and two leading actors...

1. The Good Life - Richard Briers and Felicity Kendall 
2. Peep Show - David Mitchell and Robert Webb


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #43 - Television - UK Sitcoms - Name the programme and two leading actors...

1. The Good Life - Richard Briers and Felicity Kendall
2. Peep Show - David Mitchell and Robert Webb 
3. My Family - Robert Lindsay & Zoe Wanamaker


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #43 - Television - UK Sitcoms - Name the programme and two leading actors...

1. The Good Life - Richard Briers and Felicity Kendall
2. Peep Show - David Mitchell and Robert Webb
3. My Family - Robert Lindsay & Zoe Wanamaker
4. One Foot in the Grave - Richard Wilson and Annette Crosbie


----------



## Taggart

Theme #43 - Television - UK Sitcoms - Name the programme and two leading actors...

1. The Good Life - Richard Briers and Felicity Kendall
2. Peep Show - David Mitchell and Robert Webb 
3. My Family - Robert Lindsay & Zoe Wanamaker 
4. One Foot in the Grave - Richard Wilson and Annette Crosbie
5. Dad's Army - Arthur Lowe and John Le Mesurier


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #43 - Television - UK Sitcoms - Name the programme and two leading actors...

1. The Good Life - Richard Briers and Felicity Kendall
2. Peep Show - David Mitchell and Robert Webb
3. My Family - Robert Lindsay & Zoe Wanamaker
4. One Foot in the Grave - Richard Wilson and Annette Crosbie
5. Dad's Army - Arthur Lowe and John Le Mesurier
6. Father Ted - Dermont Morgan and Ardal O'Hanlon


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #43 - Television - UK Sitcoms - Name the programme and two leading actors...

1. The Good Life - Richard Briers and Felicity Kendall
2. Peep Show - David Mitchell and Robert Webb
3. My Family - Robert Lindsay & Zoe Wanamaker
4. One Foot in the Grave - Richard Wilson and Annette Crosbie
5. Dad's Army - Arthur Lowe and John Le Mesurier
6. Father Ted - Dermont Morgan and Ardal O'Hanlon 
7. Only Fools and Horses - David Jason and Nicholas Lyndhurst


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #43 - Television - UK Sitcoms - Name the programme and two leading actors...

1. The Good Life - Richard Briers and Felicity Kendall
2. Peep Show - David Mitchell and Robert Webb
3. My Family - Robert Lindsay & Zoe Wanamaker
4. One Foot in the Grave - Richard Wilson and Annette Crosbie
5. Dad's Army - Arthur Lowe and John Le Mesurier
6. Father Ted - Dermont Morgan and Ardal O'Hanlon
7. Only Fools and Horses - David Jason and Nicholas Lyndhurst
8. Bottom - Rik Mayall and Ade Edmondson


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #43 - Television - UK Sitcoms - Name the programme and two leading actors...

1. The Good Life - Richard Briers and Felicity Kendall
2. Peep Show - David Mitchell and Robert Webb
3. My Family - Robert Lindsay & Zoe Wanamaker
4. One Foot in the Grave - Richard Wilson and Annette Crosbie
5. Dad's Army - Arthur Lowe and John Le Mesurier
6. Father Ted - Dermont Morgan and Ardal O'Hanlon
7. Only Fools and Horses - David Jason and Nicholas Lyndhurst
8. Bottom - Rik Mayall and Ade Edmondson
9. 'Allo 'Allo - Gordon Kaye, Vicki Michelle


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #43 - Television - UK Sitcoms - Name the programme and two leading actors...

1. The Good Life - Richard Briers and Felicity Kendall
2. Peep Show - David Mitchell and Robert Webb
3. My Family - Robert Lindsay & Zoe Wanamaker
4. One Foot in the Grave - Richard Wilson and Annette Crosbie
5. Dad's Army - Arthur Lowe and John Le Mesurier
6. Father Ted - Dermont Morgan and Ardal O'Hanlon
7. Only Fools and Horses - David Jason and Nicholas Lyndhurst
8. Bottom - Rik Mayall and Ade Edmondson
9. 'Allo 'Allo - Gordon Kaye, Vicki Michelle
10. Keeping Up Appearances - Patricia Routledge and Clive Swift


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #43 - Television - UK Sitcoms - Name the programme and two leading actors...

1. The Good Life - Richard Briers and Felicity Kendall
2. Peep Show - David Mitchell and Robert Webb
3. My Family - Robert Lindsay & Zoe Wanamaker
4. One Foot in the Grave - Richard Wilson and Annette Crosbie
5. Dad's Army - Arthur Lowe and John Le Mesurier
6. Father Ted - Dermont Morgan and Ardal O'Hanlon
7. Only Fools and Horses - David Jason and Nicholas Lyndhurst
8. Bottom - Rik Mayall and Ade Edmondson
9. 'Allo 'Allo - Gordon Kaye, Vicki Michelle
10. Keeping Up Appearances - Patricia Routledge and Clive Swift
11. Fawlty Towers - John Cleese - Connie Boothe


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #43 - Television - UK Sitcoms - Name the programme and two leading actors...

1. The Good Life - Richard Briers and Felicity Kendall
2. Peep Show - David Mitchell and Robert Webb
3. My Family - Robert Lindsay & Zoe Wanamaker
4. One Foot in the Grave - Richard Wilson and Annette Crosbie
5. Dad's Army - Arthur Lowe and John Le Mesurier
6. Father Ted - Dermont Morgan and Ardal O'Hanlon
7. Only Fools and Horses - David Jason and Nicholas Lyndhurst
8. Bottom - Rik Mayall and Ade Edmondson
9. 'Allo 'Allo - Gordon Kaye, Vicki Michelle
10. Keeping Up Appearances - Patricia Routledge and Clive Swift
11. Fawlty Towers - John Cleese - Connie Boothe
12. Yes Minister - Paul Eddington and Nigel Hawthorne


----------



## Shaughnessy

Posted the video - Got the laugh - Deleted the video... Good guests get invited back - bad guests are given the bum's rush.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #43 - Television - UK Sitcoms - Name the programme and two leading actors...

1. The Good Life - Richard Briers and Felicity Kendall
2. Peep Show - David Mitchell and Robert Webb
3. My Family - Robert Lindsay & Zoe Wanamaker
4. One Foot in the Grave - Richard Wilson and Annette Crosbie
5. Dad's Army - Arthur Lowe and John Le Mesurier
6. Father Ted - Dermont Morgan and Ardal O'Hanlon
7. Only Fools and Horses - David Jason and Nicholas Lyndhurst
8. Bottom - Rik Mayall and Ade Edmondson
9. 'Allo 'Allo - Gordon Kaye, Vicki Michelle
10. Keeping Up Appearances - Patricia Routledge and Clive Swift
11. Fawlty Towers - John Cleese - Connie Boothe
12. Yes Minister - Paul Eddington and Nigel Hawthorne 
13. To The Manor Born - Penelope Keith and Peter Bowles


I took the last theme and so this one is available to whomever wishes to claim it.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #44 - Toffs you've heard of (real-life or fictitious). Which Lords, Dukes, Countesses etc have you 'heard of', and what's their claim to fame? (Titles can be repeated).

1. The Marquis of Carabas - the noble title that Puss-in-Boots picks for the miller's son


----------



## Taggart

Theme #44 - Toffs you've heard of (real-life or fictitious). Which Lords, Dukes, Countesses etc have you 'heard of', and what's their claim to fame? (Titles can be repeated).

1. The Marquis of Carabas - the noble title that Puss-in-Boots picks for the miller's son 
2. The 4th Earl of Sandwich (1718–92) - man who invented the sandwich


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #44 - Toffs you've heard of (real-life or fictitious). Which Lords, Dukes, Countesses etc have you 'heard of', and what's their claim to fame? (Titles such as Lord or Earl can be repeated).

1. The Marquis of Carabas - the noble title that Puss-in-Boots picks for the miller's son
2. The 4th Earl of Sandwich (1718–92) - man who invented the sandwich
3. Lady Godiva - rode naked to save Coventry citizens from unjust taxes set by her husband, the Earl of Mercia


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #44 - Toffs you've heard of (real-life or fictitious). Which Lords, Dukes, Countesses etc have you 'heard of', and what's their claim to fame? (Titles such as Lord or Earl can be repeated).

1. The Marquis of Carabas - the noble title that Puss-in-Boots picks for the miller's son
2. The 4th Earl of Sandwich (1718–92) - man who invented the sandwich
3. Lady Godiva - rode naked to save Coventry citizens from unjust taxes set by her husband, the Earl of Mercia
4. Earl Richard Howe - British Admiral during the American Revolution (he signed the treaty that officially admitted that the we kicked their ***)


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #44 - Toffs you've heard of (real-life or fictitious). Which Lords, Dukes, Countesses etc have you 'heard of', and what's their claim to fame? (Titles such as Lord or Earl can be repeated).

1. The Marquis of Carabas - the noble title that Puss-in-Boots picks for the miller's son
2. The 4th Earl of Sandwich (1718–92) - man who invented the sandwich
3. Lady Godiva - rode naked to save Coventry citizens from unjust taxes set by her husband, the Earl of Mercia
4. Earl Richard Howe - British Admiral during the American Revolution (he signed the treaty that officially admitted that the we kicked their ***) 
5. Christopher Guest, 5th Baron Haden-Guest - Mockumentary filmmaker


Had to figure out what a toff was first!


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #44 - Toffs you've heard of (real-life or fictitious). Which Lords, Dukes, Countesses etc have you 'heard of', and what's their claim to fame? (Titles such as Lord or Earl can be repeated).

1. The Marquis of Carabas - the noble title that Puss-in-Boots picks for the miller's son
2. The 4th Earl of Sandwich (1718–92) - man who invented the sandwich
3. Lady Godiva - rode naked to save Coventry citizens from unjust taxes set by her husband, the Earl of Mercia
4. Earl Richard Howe - British Admiral during the American Revolution (he signed the treaty that officially admitted that the we kicked their ***)
5. Christopher Guest, 5th Baron Haden-Guest - Mockumentary filmmaker
6. Edward, Duke of Windsor - whose abdication led to the elevation of George VI, the saving of the monarchy, the winning of the war, and the coronation of Elizabeth II


----------



## Shaughnessy

Xenophiliu said:


> *Had to figure out what a toff was first!*


Don't confuse "toffs" with "taffs" which are people from Wales in case the OP decides to play "Taffs you've heard of (real-life or fictitious) -


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #44 - Toffs you've heard of (real-life or fictitious). Which Lords, Dukes, Countesses etc have you 'heard of', and what's their claim to fame? (Titles such as Lord or Earl can be repeated).

1. The Marquis of Carabas - the noble title that Puss-in-Boots picks for the miller's son
2. The 4th Earl of Sandwich (1718–92) - man who invented the sandwich
3. Lady Godiva - rode naked to save Coventry citizens from unjust taxes set by her husband, the Earl of Mercia
4. Earl Richard Howe - British Admiral during the American Revolution (he signed the treaty that officially admitted that the we kicked their ***)
5. Christopher Guest, 5th Baron Haden-Guest - Mockumentary filmmaker
6. Edward, Duke of Windsor - whose abdication led to the elevation of George VI, the saving of the monarchy, the winning of the war, and the coronation of Elizabeth II
7. Marquis de Sade - Sexually deviant writer and philosopher, from whom the term _sadism _was coined


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #44 - Toffs you've heard of (real-life or fictitious). Which Lords, Dukes, Countesses etc have you 'heard of', and what's their claim to fame? (Titles such as Lord or Earl can be repeated).

1. The Marquis of Carabas - the noble title that Puss-in-Boots picks for the miller's son
2. The 4th Earl of Sandwich (1718–92) - man who invented the sandwich
3. Lady Godiva - rode naked to save Coventry citizens from unjust taxes set by her husband, the Earl of Mercia
4. Earl Richard Howe - British Admiral during the American Revolution (he signed the treaty that officially admitted that the we kicked their ***)
5. Christopher Guest, 5th Baron Haden-Guest - Mockumentary filmmaker
6. Edward, Duke of Windsor - whose abdication led to the elevation of George VI, the saving of the monarchy, the winning of the war, and the coronation of Elizabeth II
7. Marquis de Sade - Sexually deviant writer and philosopher, from whom the term _sadism _was coined
8. Lord Baltimore - founded the English colony of Maryland just south of Penn's woods here in the good ol' US of A


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #44 - Toffs you've heard of (real-life or fictitious). Which Lords, Dukes, Countesses etc have you 'heard of', and what's their claim to fame? (Titles such as Lord or Earl can be repeated).

1. The Marquis of Carabas - the noble title that Puss-in-Boots picks for the miller's son
2. The 4th Earl of Sandwich (1718–92) - man who invented the sandwich
3. Lady Godiva - rode naked to save Coventry citizens from unjust taxes set by her husband, the Earl of Mercia
4. Earl Richard Howe - British Admiral during the American Revolution (he signed the treaty that officially admitted that the we kicked their ***)
5. Christopher Guest, 5th Baron Haden-Guest - Mockumentary filmmaker
6. Edward, Duke of Windsor - whose abdication led to the elevation of George VI, the saving of the monarchy, the winning of the war, and the coronation of Elizabeth II
7. Marquis de Sade - Sexually deviant writer and philosopher, from whom the term _sadism _was coined
8. Lord Baltimore - founded the English colony of Maryland just south of Penn's woods here in the good ol' US of A
9. Count Chocula - American chocolate flavored children's cereal inspired by Count Dracula who was inspired by Vlad the Impaler, a demented psychopath, sadist, and gruesome murderer.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #44 - Toffs you've heard of (real-life or fictitious). Which Lords, Dukes, Countesses etc have you 'heard of', and what's their claim to fame? (Titles such as Lord or Earl can be repeated).

1. The Marquis of Carabas - the noble title that Puss-in-Boots picks for the miller's son
2. The 4th Earl of Sandwich (1718–92) - man who invented the sandwich
3. Lady Godiva - rode naked to save Coventry citizens from unjust taxes set by her husband, the Earl of Mercia
4. Earl Richard Howe - British Admiral during the American Revolution (he signed the treaty that officially admitted that the we kicked their ***)
5. Christopher Guest, 5th Baron Haden-Guest - Mockumentary filmmaker
6. Edward, Duke of Windsor - whose abdication led to the elevation of George VI, the saving of the monarchy, the winning of the war, and the coronation of Elizabeth II
7. Marquis de Sade - Sexually deviant writer and philosopher, from whom the term _sadism _was coined
8. Lord Baltimore - founded the English colony of Maryland just south of Penn's woods here in the good ol' US of A
9. Count Chocula - American chocolate flavored children's cereal inspired by Count Dracula who was inspired by Vlad the Impaler, a demented psychopath, sadist, and gruesome murderer. 
10. The Count of Monte Cristo - hero of a revenge novel; he buys the title with the treasure he's found.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #44 - Toffs you've heard of (real-life or fictitious). Which Lords, Dukes, Countesses etc have you 'heard of', and what's their claim to fame? (Titles such as Lord or Earl can be repeated).

1. The Marquis of Carabas - the noble title that Puss-in-Boots picks for the miller's son
2. The 4th Earl of Sandwich (1718–92) - man who invented the sandwich
3. Lady Godiva - rode naked to save Coventry citizens from unjust taxes set by her husband, the Earl of Mercia
4. Earl Richard Howe - British Admiral during the American Revolution (he signed the treaty that officially admitted that the we kicked their ***)
5. Christopher Guest, 5th Baron Haden-Guest - Mockumentary filmmaker
6. Edward, Duke of Windsor - whose abdication led to the elevation of George VI, the saving of the monarchy, the winning of the war, and the coronation of Elizabeth II
7. Marquis de Sade - Sexually deviant writer and philosopher, from whom the term _sadism _was coined
8. Lord Baltimore - founded the English colony of Maryland just south of Penn's woods here in the good ol' US of A
9. Count Chocula - American chocolate flavored children's cereal inspired by Count Dracula who was inspired by Vlad the Impaler, a demented psychopath, sadist, and gruesome murderer.
10. The Count of Monte Cristo - hero of a revenge novel; he buys the title with the treasure he's found.
11. James Brudenell, 7th Earl of Cardigan (Led the Charge of the Light Brigade) - Cardigan named after him


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #44 - Toffs you've heard of (real-life or fictitious). Which Lords, Dukes, Countesses etc have you 'heard of', and what's their claim to fame? (Titles such as Lord or Earl can be repeated).

1. The Marquis of Carabas - the noble title that Puss-in-Boots picks for the miller's son
2. The 4th Earl of Sandwich (1718–92) - man who invented the sandwich
3. Lady Godiva - rode naked to save Coventry citizens from unjust taxes set by her husband, the Earl of Mercia
4. Earl Richard Howe - British Admiral during the American Revolution (he signed the treaty that officially admitted that the we kicked their ***)
5. Christopher Guest, 5th Baron Haden-Guest - Mockumentary filmmaker
6. Edward, Duke of Windsor - whose abdication led to the elevation of George VI, the saving of the monarchy, the winning of the war, and the coronation of Elizabeth II
7. Marquis de Sade - Sexually deviant writer and philosopher, from whom the term _sadism _was coined
8. Lord Baltimore - founded the English colony of Maryland just south of Penn's woods here in the good ol' US of A
9. Count Chocula - American chocolate flavored children's cereal inspired by Count Dracula who was inspired by Vlad the Impaler, a demented psychopath, sadist, and gruesome murderer.
10. The Count of Monte Cristo - hero of a revenge novel; he buys the title with the treasure he's found.
11. James Brudenell, 7th Earl of Cardigan (Led the Charge of the Light Brigade) - Cardigan named after him
12. Richard Neville - 16th Earl of Warwick - dubbed the "Kingmaker" during the War of the Roses


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme #44 - Toffs you've heard of (real-life or fictitious). Which Lords, Dukes, Countesses etc have you 'heard of', and what's their claim to fame? (Titles such as Lord or Earl can be repeated).

1. The Marquis of Carabas - the noble title that Puss-in-Boots picks for the miller's son
2. The 4th Earl of Sandwich (1718–92) - man who invented the sandwich
3. Lady Godiva - rode naked to save Coventry citizens from unjust taxes set by her husband, the Earl of Mercia
4. Earl Richard Howe - British Admiral during the American Revolution (he signed the treaty that officially admitted that the we kicked their ***)
5. Christopher Guest, 5th Baron Haden-Guest - Mockumentary filmmaker
6. Edward, Duke of Windsor - whose abdication led to the elevation of George VI, the saving of the monarchy, the winning of the war, and the coronation of Elizabeth II
7. Marquis de Sade - Sexually deviant writer and philosopher, from whom the term _sadism _was coined
8. Lord Baltimore - founded the English colony of Maryland just south of Penn's woods here in the good ol' US of A
9. Count Chocula - American chocolate flavored children's cereal inspired by Count Dracula who was inspired by Vlad the Impaler, a demented psychopath, sadist, and gruesome murderer.
10. The Count of Monte Cristo - hero of a revenge novel; he buys the title with the treasure he's found.
11. James Brudenell, 7th Earl of Cardigan (Led the Charge of the Light Brigade) - Cardigan named after him
12. Richard Neville - 16th Earl of Warwick - dubbed the "Kingmaker" during the War of the Roses 
13. Baron Roman Von Ungern-Sternbug, the mad white Russian Buddhist general


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme #45 - Famous numbers (like pi or various scientific constants, should have their own wikipedia page)
1. Grahams Number - used to be the largest number to ever appear in a mathematical proof, so big there is no way to write it with conventional exponents (or even towers of exponents)


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #45 - Famous numbers (like pi or various scientific constants, should have their own wikipedia page)
1. Grahams Number - used to be the largest number to ever appear in a mathematical proof, so big there is no way to write it with conventional exponents (or even towers of exponents)
2. Avogadro's number - the number of molecules in a mole


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #45 - Famous numbers (like pi or various scientific constants, should have their own wikipedia page)
1. Grahams Number - used to be the largest number to ever appear in a mathematical proof, so big there is no way to write it with conventional exponents (or even towers of exponents)
2. Avogadro's number - the number of molecules in a mole 
3. Euler's number e - the exponential growth constant - one use = compound interest


----------



## pianozach

Theme #45 - Famous numbers (like pi or various scientific constants, should have their own wikipedia page)
1. Grahams Number - used to be the largest number to ever appear in a mathematical proof, so big there is no way to write it with conventional exponents (or even towers of exponents)
2. Avogadro's number - the number of molecules in a mole
3. Euler's number e - the exponential growth constant - one use = compound interest
4. "The Number of The Beast: 666" - A number thought by superstitious Christian fundamentalists to represent "The Beast" described in Revelation 13:15-18


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #45 - Famous numbers (like pi or various scientific constants, should have their own wikipedia page)
1. Grahams Number - used to be the largest number to ever appear in a mathematical proof, so big there is no way to write it with conventional exponents (or even towers of exponents)
2. Avogadro's number - the number of molecules in a mole
3. Euler's number e - the exponential growth constant - one use = compound interest
4."The Number of The Beast: 666" - A number thought by superstitious Christian fundamentalists to represent "The Beast" described in Revelation 13:15-18 
5.The speed of light = 299,792,458 meters per second / 186,282 miles per second


----------



## Taggart

Theme #45 - Famous numbers (like pi or various scientific constants, should have their own wikipedia page)
1. Grahams Number - used to be the largest number to ever appear in a mathematical proof, so big there is no way to write it with conventional exponents (or even towers of exponents)
2. Avogadro's number - the number of molecules in a mole
3. Euler's number e - the exponential growth constant - one use = compound interest
4."The Number of The Beast: 666" - A number thought by superstitious Christian fundamentalists to represent "The Beast" described in Revelation 13:15-18
5.The speed of light = 299,792,458 meters per second / 186,282 miles per second
6. 1729 - the Ramanujan-Hardy number


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #45 - Famous numbers (like pi or various scientific constants, should have their own wikipedia page)
1. Grahams Number - used to be the largest number to ever appear in a mathematical proof, so big there is no way to write it with conventional exponents (or even towers of exponents)
2. Avogadro's number - the number of molecules in a mole
3. Euler's number e - the exponential growth constant - one use = compound interest
4."The Number of The Beast: 666" - A number thought by superstitious Christian fundamentalists to represent "The Beast" described in Revelation 13:15-18
5.The speed of light = 299,792,458 meters per second / 186,282 miles per second
6. 1729 - the Ramanujan-Hardy number 
7. 42 - The answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything...


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #45 - Famous numbers (like pi or various scientific constants, should have their own wikipedia page)
1. Grahams Number - used to be the largest number to ever appear in a mathematical proof, so big there is no way to write it with conventional exponents (or even towers of exponents)
2. Avogadro's number - the number of molecules in a mole
3. Euler's number e - the exponential growth constant - one use = compound interest
4."The Number of The Beast: 666" - A number thought by superstitious Christian fundamentalists to represent "The Beast" described in Revelation 13:15-18
5.The speed of light = 299,792,458 meters per second / 186,282 miles per second
6. 1729 - the Ramanujan-Hardy number
7. 42 - The answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything...
8. Fibonacci number - Fibonacci sequence, in which each number is the sum of the two preceding ones.


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #45 - Famous numbers (like pi or various scientific constants, should have their own wikipedia page)
1. Grahams Number - used to be the largest number to ever appear in a mathematical proof, so big there is no way to write it with conventional exponents (or even towers of exponents)
2. Avogadro's number - the number of molecules in a mole
3. Euler's number e - the exponential growth constant - one use = compound interest
4."The Number of The Beast: 666" - A number thought by superstitious Christian fundamentalists to represent "The Beast" described in Revelation 13:15-18
5.The speed of light = 299,792,458 meters per second / 186,282 miles per second
6. 1729 - the Ramanujan-Hardy number
7. 42 - The answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything...
8. Fibonacci number - Fibonacci sequence, in which each number is the sum of the two preceding ones.
9. Eddington number - the estimated number of protons in the observable universe


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #45 - Famous numbers (like pi or various scientific constants, should have their own wikipedia page)
1. Grahams Number - used to be the largest number to ever appear in a mathematical proof, so big there is no way to write it with conventional exponents (or even towers of exponents)
2. Avogadro's number - the number of molecules in a mole
3. Euler's number e - the exponential growth constant - one use = compound interest
4."The Number of The Beast: 666" - A number thought by superstitious Christian fundamentalists to represent "The Beast" described in Revelation 13:15-18
5.The speed of light = 299,792,458 meters per second / 186,282 miles per second
6. 1729 - the Ramanujan-Hardy number
7. 42 - The answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything...
8. Fibonacci number - Fibonacci sequence, in which each number is the sum of the two preceding ones.
9. Eddington number - the estimated number of protons in the observable universe 
10. Googol - the number 1 followed by 100 zeroes


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #45 - Famous numbers (like pi or various scientific constants, should have their own wikipedia page)

1. Grahams Number - used to be the largest number to ever appear in a mathematical proof, so big there is no way to write it with conventional exponents (or even towers of exponents)
2. Avogadro's number - the number of molecules in a mole
3. Euler's number e - the exponential growth constant - one use = compound interest
4."The Number of The Beast: 666" - A number thought by superstitious Christian fundamentalists to represent "The Beast" described in Revelation 13:15-18
5.The speed of light = 299,792,458 meters per second / 186,282 miles per second
6. 1729 - the Ramanujan-Hardy number
7. 42 - The answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything...
8. Fibonacci number - Fibonacci sequence, in which each number is the sum of the two preceding ones.
9. Eddington number - the estimated number of protons in the observable universe
10. Googol - the number 1 followed by 100 zeroes
11. (2^282,589,933 − 1) - The largest known prime number (as of May 2022)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #45 - Famous numbers (like pi or various scientific constants, should have their own wikipedia page)

1. Grahams Number - used to be the largest number to ever appear in a mathematical proof, so big there is no way to write it with conventional exponents (or even towers of exponents)
2. Avogadro's number - the number of molecules in a mole
3. Euler's number e - the exponential growth constant - one use = compound interest
4."The Number of The Beast: 666" - A number thought by superstitious Christian fundamentalists to represent "The Beast" described in Revelation 13:15-18
5.The speed of light = 299,792,458 meters per second / 186,282 miles per second
6. 1729 - the Ramanujan-Hardy number
7. 42 - The answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything...
8. Fibonacci number - Fibonacci sequence, in which each number is the sum of the two preceding ones.
9. Eddington number - the estimated number of protons in the observable universe
10. Googol - the number 1 followed by 100 zeroes
11. (2^282,589,933 − 1) - The largest known prime number (as of May 2022)
12. Golden Ratio - if the ratio of the two numbers is the same as the ratio of their sum to the larger of the two numbers; expressed as a decimal = 1.618033988749894....


----------



## Taggart

Theme #45 - Famous numbers (like pi or various scientific constants, should have their own wikipedia page)

1. Grahams Number - used to be the largest number to ever appear in a mathematical proof, so big there is no way to write it with conventional exponents (or even towers of exponents)
2. Avogadro's number - the number of molecules in a mole
3. Euler's number e - the exponential growth constant - one use = compound interest
4."The Number of The Beast: 666" - A number thought by superstitious Christian fundamentalists to represent "The Beast" described in Revelation 13:15-18
5.The speed of light = 299,792,458 meters per second / 186,282 miles per second
6. 1729 - the Ramanujan-Hardy number
7. 42 - The answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything...
8. Fibonacci number - Fibonacci sequence, in which each number is the sum of the two preceding ones.
9. Eddington number - the estimated number of protons in the observable universe
10. Googol - the number 1 followed by 100 zeroes
11. (2^282,589,933 − 1) - The largest known prime number (as of May 2022)
12. Golden Ratio - if the ratio of the two numbers is the same as the ratio of their sum to the larger of the two numbers; expressed as a decimal = 1.618033988749894.... 
13. 6 - a Perfect number


----------



## Taggart

Theme #46 - Famous Scientists (who may also be Mathematicians) and what they are famous for

1. Archimedes - Principal of Buoyancy - the upward buoyant force that is exerted on a body immersed in a fluid, whether fully or partially, is equal to the weight of the fluid that the body displaces.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #46 - Famous Scientists (who may also be Mathematicians) and what they are famous for

1. Archimedes - Principal of Buoyancy - the upward buoyant force that is exerted on a body immersed in a fluid, whether fully or partially, is equal to the weight of the fluid that the body displaces. 
2. Marie Curie - discovered radium & polonium


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #46 - Famous Scientists (who may also be Mathematicians) and what they are famous for

1. Archimedes - Principal of Buoyancy - the upward buoyant force that is exerted on a body immersed in a fluid, whether fully or partially, is equal to the weight of the fluid that the body displaces.
2. Marie Curie - discovered radium & polonium 
3. Galileo Galilei- principle of relativity .


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #46 - Famous Scientists (who may also be Mathematicians) and what they are famous for

1. Archimedes - Principal of Buoyancy - the upward buoyant force that is exerted on a body immersed in a fluid, whether fully or partially, is equal to the weight of the fluid that the body displaces.
2. Marie Curie - discovered radium & polonium
3. Galileo Galilei- principle of relativity . 
4. Isaac Newton - discovered laws of gravity & motion


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #46 - Famous Scientists (who may also be Mathematicians) and what they are famous for

1. Archimedes - Principal of Buoyancy - the upward buoyant force that is exerted on a body immersed in a fluid, whether fully or partially, is equal to the weight of the fluid that the body displaces.
2. Marie Curie - discovered radium & polonium
3. Galileo Galilei- principle of relativity .
4. Isaac Newton - discovered laws of gravity & motion 
5. Rosalind Elsie Franklin - molecular structures of DNA


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #46 - Famous Scientists (who may also be Mathematicians) and what they are famous for

1. Archimedes - Principal of Buoyancy - the upward buoyant force that is exerted on a body immersed in a fluid, whether fully or partially, is equal to the weight of the fluid that the body displaces.
2. Marie Curie - discovered radium & polonium
3. Galileo Galilei- principle of relativity .
4. Isaac Newton - discovered laws of gravity & motion
5. Rosalind Elsie Franklin - molecular structures of DNA
6. Roger Bacon - first European to describe in detail the process of making gunpowder, proposed flying machines, motorized ships and carriages, invented the "BLT" sandwich - (last is perhaps apocryphal).


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #46 - Famous Scientists (who may also be Mathematicians) and what they are famous for

1. Archimedes - Principal of Buoyancy - the upward buoyant force that is exerted on a body immersed in a fluid, whether fully or partially, is equal to the weight of the fluid that the body displaces.
2. Marie Curie - discovered radium & polonium
3. Galileo Galilei- principle of relativity .
4. Isaac Newton - discovered laws of gravity & motion
5. Rosalind Elsie Franklin - molecular structures of DNA
6. Roger Bacon - first European to describe in detail the process of making gunpowder, proposed flying machines, motorized ships and carriages, invented the "BLT" sandwich - (last is perhaps apocryphal). 
7. Joseph Priestley - discovered oxygen ('dephlogisticated air') & was a victim of the 1791 Church & King Riots in Birmingham.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #46 - Famous Scientists (who may also be Mathematicians) and what they are famous for

1. Archimedes - Principal of Buoyancy - the upward buoyant force that is exerted on a body immersed in a fluid, whether fully or partially, is equal to the weight of the fluid that the body displaces.
2. Marie Curie - discovered radium & polonium
3. Galileo Galilei- principle of relativity .
4. Isaac Newton - discovered laws of gravity & motion
5. Rosalind Elsie Franklin - molecular structures of DNA
6. Roger Bacon - first European to describe in detail the process of making gunpowder, proposed flying machines, motorized ships and carriages, invented the "BLT" sandwich - (last is perhaps apocryphal).
7. Joseph Priestley - discovered oxygen ('dephlogisticated air') & was a victim of the 1791 Church & King Riots in Birmingham. 
8. William Thomson, Baron Kelvin - the second law of thermodynamics; the absolute temperature scale (measured in kelvins); and the dynamical theory of heat


----------



## Taggart

Theme #46 - Famous Scientists (who may also be Mathematicians) and what they are famous for

1. Archimedes - Principal of Buoyancy - the upward buoyant force that is exerted on a body immersed in a fluid, whether fully or partially, is equal to the weight of the fluid that the body displaces.
2. Marie Curie - discovered radium & polonium
3. Galileo Galilei- principle of relativity .
4. Isaac Newton - discovered laws of gravity & motion
5. Rosalind Elsie Franklin - molecular structures of DNA
6. Roger Bacon - first European to describe in detail the process of making gunpowder, proposed flying machines, motorized ships and carriages, invented the "BLT" sandwich - (last is perhaps apocryphal).
7. Joseph Priestley - discovered oxygen ('dephlogisticated air') & was a victim of the 1791 Church & King Riots in Birmingham. 
8. William Thomson, Baron Kelvin - the second law of thermodynamics; the absolute temperature scale (measured in kelvins); and the dynamical theory of heat 
9. Albert Einstein - Special Theory of Relativity, Photoelectric effect (1921 Nobel Prize)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #46 - Famous Scientists (who may also be Mathematicians) and what they are famous for

1. Archimedes - Principal of Buoyancy - the upward buoyant force that is exerted on a body immersed in a fluid, whether fully or partially, is equal to the weight of the fluid that the body displaces.
2. Marie Curie - discovered radium & polonium
3. Galileo Galilei- principle of relativity .
4. Isaac Newton - discovered laws of gravity & motion
5. Rosalind Elsie Franklin - molecular structures of DNA
6. Roger Bacon - first European to describe in detail the process of making gunpowder, proposed flying machines, motorized ships and carriages, invented the "BLT" sandwich - (last is perhaps apocryphal).
7. Joseph Priestley - discovered oxygen ('dephlogisticated air') & was a victim of the 1791 Church & King Riots in Birmingham.
8. William Thomson, Baron Kelvin - the second law of thermodynamics; the absolute temperature scale (measured in kelvins); and the dynamical theory of heat
9. Albert Einstein - Special Theory of Relativity, Photoelectric effect (1921 Nobel Prize)
10. Dmitri Mendeleev - formulated the Periodic Law and created the periodic table of elements.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #46 - Famous Scientists (who may also be Mathematicians) and what they are famous for

1. Archimedes - Principal of Buoyancy - the upward buoyant force that is exerted on a body immersed in a fluid, whether fully or partially, is equal to the weight of the fluid that the body displaces.
2. Marie Curie - discovered radium & polonium
3. Galileo Galilei- principle of relativity .
4. Isaac Newton - discovered laws of gravity & motion
5. Rosalind Elsie Franklin - molecular structures of DNA
6. Roger Bacon - first European to describe in detail the process of making gunpowder, proposed flying machines, motorized ships and carriages, invented the "BLT" sandwich - (last is perhaps apocryphal).
7. Joseph Priestley - discovered oxygen ('dephlogisticated air') & was a victim of the 1791 Church & King Riots in Birmingham.
8. William Thomson, Baron Kelvin - the second law of thermodynamics; the absolute temperature scale (measured in kelvins); and the dynamical theory of heat
9. Albert Einstein - Special Theory of Relativity, Photoelectric effect (1921 Nobel Prize)
10. Dmitri Mendeleev - formulated the Periodic Law and created the periodic table of elements.
11. Carl Friedrich Gauss - referred to as the _Princeps mathematicorum_ - '"the foremost of mathematicians"') and "the greatest mathematician since antiquity" - invented phrase - "This just doesn't add up"


----------



## pianozach

Theme #46 - Famous Scientists (who may also be Mathematicians) and what they are famous for

1. Archimedes - Principal of Buoyancy - the upward buoyant force that is exerted on a body immersed in a fluid, whether fully or partially, is equal to the weight of the fluid that the body displaces.
2. Marie Curie - discovered radium & polonium
3. Galileo Galilei- principle of relativity .
4. Isaac Newton - discovered laws of gravity & motion
5. Rosalind Elsie Franklin - molecular structures of DNA
6. Roger Bacon - first European to describe in detail the process of making gunpowder, proposed flying machines, motorized ships and carriages, invented the "BLT" sandwich - (last is perhaps apocryphal).
7. Joseph Priestley - discovered oxygen ('dephlogisticated air') & was a victim of the 1791 Church & King Riots in Birmingham.
8. William Thomson, Baron Kelvin - the second law of thermodynamics; the absolute temperature scale (measured in kelvins); and the dynamical theory of heat
9. Albert Einstein - Special Theory of Relativity, Photoelectric effect (1921 Nobel Prize)
10. Dmitri Mendeleev - formulated the Periodic Law and created the periodic table of elements.
11. Carl Friedrich Gauss - referred to as the _Princeps mathematicorum_ - '"the foremost of mathematicians"') and "the greatest mathematician since antiquity" - invented phrase - "This just doesn't add up"
12. Nikolai Ivanovich Lobachevsky - known for Lobachevskian geometry, and his fundamental study on Dirichlet integrals (the Lobachevsky integral formula) AND being outed for plagiarism in song by Tom Lehrer.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #46 - Famous Scientists (who may also be Mathematicians) and what they are famous for

1. Archimedes - Principal of Buoyancy - the upward buoyant force that is exerted on a body immersed in a fluid, whether fully or partially, is equal to the weight of the fluid that the body displaces.
2. Marie Curie - discovered radium & polonium
3. Galileo Galilei- principle of relativity .
4. Isaac Newton - discovered laws of gravity & motion
5. Rosalind Elsie Franklin - molecular structures of DNA
6. Roger Bacon - first European to describe in detail the process of making gunpowder, proposed flying machines, motorized ships and carriages, invented the "BLT" sandwich - (last is perhaps apocryphal).
7. Joseph Priestley - discovered oxygen ('dephlogisticated air') & was a victim of the 1791 Church & King Riots in Birmingham.
8. William Thomson, Baron Kelvin - the second law of thermodynamics; the absolute temperature scale (measured in kelvins); and the dynamical theory of heat
9. Albert Einstein - Special Theory of Relativity, Photoelectric effect (1921 Nobel Prize)
10. Dmitri Mendeleev - formulated the Periodic Law and created the periodic table of elements.
11. Carl Friedrich Gauss - referred to as the _Princeps mathematicorum_ - '"the foremost of mathematicians"') and "the greatest mathematician since antiquity" - invented phrase - "This just doesn't add up" 
12. Nikolai Ivanovich Lobachevsky - known for Lobachevskian geometry, and his fundamental study on Dirichlet integrals (the Lobachevsky integral formula) AND being outed for plagiarism in song by Tom Lehrer.
13. Antoine Lavoisier - discovered the role that oxygen plays in combustion.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #47: Charting the Heavens. Give actual examples of installations, such as famous sundials or ancient megalithic sites, the purpose of the installations being to sort out the calendar or establish the time, etc etc. No repetition of the buildings/ places/ installations, though the type (e.g. sundial, telescope) can be repeated. Modern scientific installations are acceptable. 

1. Stonehenge in Wiltshire, England.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #47: Charting the Heavens. Give actual examples of installations, such as famous sundials or ancient megalithic sites, the purpose of the installations being to sort out the calendar or establish the time, etc etc. No repetition of the buildings/ places/ installations, though the type (e.g. sundial, telescope) can be repeated. Modern scientific installations are acceptable. 

1. Stonehenge in Wiltshire, England. 
2. Newgrange, Brú na Bóinne, Eire


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #47: Charting the Heavens. Give actual examples of installations or buildings, such as famous sundials or ancient megalithic sites, the purpose of the installations being to sort out the calendar or establish the time, etc etc. No repetition of the real buildings/ places/ installations, though the type (e.g. sundial, telescope) can be repeated. Modern scientific installations are acceptable.

1. Stonehenge in Wiltshire, England.
2. Newgrange, Brú na Bóinne, Eire
3. Eleventh-century sundial at St Gregory's Minster, Kirkdale, England.


----------



## Jay

Theme #47: Charting the Heavens. Give actual examples of installations or buildings, such as famous sundials or ancient megalithic sites, the purpose of the installations being to sort out the calendar or establish the time, etc etc. No repetition of the real buildings/ places/ installations, though the type (e.g. sundial, telescope) can be repeated. Modern scientific installations are acceptable.

1. Stonehenge in Wiltshire, England.
2. Newgrange, Brú na Bóinne, Eire
3. Eleventh-century sundial at St Gregory's Minster, Kirkdale, England.
4. Angkor Wat, Cambodia: temple placement is calendrical


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #47: Charting the Heavens. Give actual examples of installations or buildings, such as famous sundials or ancient megalithic sites, the purpose of the installations being to sort out the calendar or establish the time, etc etc. No repetition of the real buildings/ places/ installations, though the type (e.g. sundial, telescope) can be repeated. Modern scientific installations are acceptable.

1. Stonehenge in Wiltshire, England.
2. Newgrange, Brú na Bóinne, Eire
3. Eleventh-century sundial at St Gregory's Minster, Kirkdale, England.
4. Angkor Wat, Cambodia: temple placement is calendrical 
5. Spiro Mounds, Oklahoma, USA - built so their shadows appear to align in unique ways when the sun rose and set on the seasonal equinoxes and solstices


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #47: Charting the Heavens. Give actual examples of installations or buildings, such as famous sundials or ancient megalithic sites, the purpose of the installations being to sort out the calendar or establish the time, etc etc. No repetition of the real buildings/ places/ installations, though the type (e.g. sundial, telescope) can be repeated. Modern scientific installations are acceptable.

1. Stonehenge in Wiltshire, England.
2. Newgrange, Brú na Bóinne, Eire
3. Eleventh-century sundial at St Gregory's Minster, Kirkdale, England.
4. Angkor Wat, Cambodia: temple placement is calendrical
5. Spiro Mounds, Oklahoma, USA - built so their shadows appear to align in unique ways when the sun rose and set on the seasonal equinoxes and solstices 
6. Jodrell Bank Observatory, Cheshire, England.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #47: Charting the Heavens. Give actual examples of installations or buildings, such as famous sundials or ancient megalithic sites, the purpose of the installations being to sort out the calendar or establish the time, etc etc. No repetition of the real buildings/ places/ installations, though the type (e.g. sundial, telescope) can be repeated. Modern scientific installations are acceptable.

1. Stonehenge in Wiltshire, England.
2. Newgrange, Brú na Bóinne, Eire
3. Eleventh-century sundial at St Gregory's Minster, Kirkdale, England.
4. Angkor Wat, Cambodia: temple placement is calendrical
5. Spiro Mounds, Oklahoma, USA - built so their shadows appear to align in unique ways when the sun rose and set on the seasonal equinoxes and solstices 
6. Jodrell Bank Observatory, Cheshire, England. 
7. Obelisk Sundial - Drummond Castle Gardens, Scotland (1630) - 61 dials and 131 ways to read the time.


----------



## senza sordino

Theme #47: Charting the Heavens. Give actual examples of installations or buildings, such as famous sundials or ancient megalithic sites, the purpose of the installations being to sort out the calendar or establish the time, etc etc. No repetition of the real buildings/ places/ installations, though the type (e.g. sundial, telescope) can be repeated. Modern scientific installations are acceptable.

1. Stonehenge in Wiltshire, England.
2. Newgrange, Brú na Bóinne, Eire
3. Eleventh-century sundial at St Gregory's Minster, Kirkdale, England.
4. Angkor Wat, Cambodia: temple placement is calendrical
5. Spiro Mounds, Oklahoma, USA - built so their shadows appear to align in unique ways when the sun rose and set on the seasonal equinoxes and solstices
6. Jodrell Bank Observatory, Cheshire, England.
7. Obelisk Sundial - Drummond Castle Gardens, Scotland (1630) - 61 dials and 131 ways to read the time.
8. Jantar Mantar in Jaipur India.  Completed in 1734, includes the world's largest sundial.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #47: Charting the Heavens. Give actual examples of installations or buildings, such as famous sundials or ancient megalithic sites, the purpose of the installations being to sort out the calendar or establish the time, etc etc. No repetition of the real buildings/ places/ installations, though the type (e.g. sundial, telescope) can be repeated. Modern scientific installations are acceptable.

1. Stonehenge in Wiltshire, England.
2. Newgrange, Brú na Bóinne, Eire
3. Eleventh-century sundial at St Gregory's Minster, Kirkdale, England.
4. Angkor Wat, Cambodia: temple placement is calendrical
5. Spiro Mounds, Oklahoma, USA - built so their shadows appear to align in unique ways when the sun rose and set on the seasonal equinoxes and solstices
6. Jodrell Bank Observatory, Cheshire, England.
7. Obelisk Sundial - Drummond Castle Gardens, Scotland (1630) - 61 dials and 131 ways to read the time.
8. Jantar Mantar in Jaipur India. Completed in 1734, includes the world's largest sundial. 
9. Carnac Stones, France - It's either aligned astronomically to create an observatory or a calendar system or they're primitive seismic instruments, the balance stones acting as earthquake detectors


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #47: Charting the Heavens. Give actual examples of installations or buildings, such as famous sundials or ancient megalithic sites, the purpose of the installations being to sort out the calendar or establish the time, etc etc. No repetition of the real buildings/ places/ installations, though the type (e.g. sundial, telescope) can be repeated. Modern scientific installations are acceptable.

1. Stonehenge in Wiltshire, England.
2. Newgrange, Brú na Bóinne, Eire
3. Eleventh-century sundial at St Gregory's Minster, Kirkdale, England.
4. Angkor Wat, Cambodia: temple placement is calendrical
5. Spiro Mounds, Oklahoma, USA - built so their shadows appear to align in unique ways when the sun rose and set on the seasonal equinoxes and solstices
6. Jodrell Bank Observatory, Cheshire, England.
7. Obelisk Sundial - Drummond Castle Gardens, Scotland (1630) - 61 dials and 131 ways to read the time.
8. Jantar Mantar in Jaipur India. Completed in 1734, includes the world's largest sundial. 
9. Carnac Stones, France - It's either aligned astronomically to create an observatory or a calendar system or they're primitive seismic instruments, the balance stones acting as earthquake detectors
10. "Solskulptur" by Arnold Haukeland at Henie Onstad Art Center, Høvikodden, Norway


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #47: Charting the Heavens. Give actual examples of installations or buildings, such as famous sundials or ancient megalithic sites, the purpose of the installations being to sort out the calendar or establish the time, etc etc. No repetition of the real buildings/ places/ installations, though the type (e.g. sundial, telescope) can be repeated. Modern scientific installations are acceptable.

1. Stonehenge in Wiltshire, England.
2. Newgrange, Brú na Bóinne, Eire
3. Eleventh-century sundial at St Gregory's Minster, Kirkdale, England.
4. Angkor Wat, Cambodia: temple placement is calendrical
5. Spiro Mounds, Oklahoma, USA - built so their shadows appear to align in unique ways when the sun rose and set on the seasonal equinoxes and solstices
6. Jodrell Bank Observatory, Cheshire, England.
7. Obelisk Sundial - Drummond Castle Gardens, Scotland (1630) - 61 dials and 131 ways to read the time.
8. Jantar Mantar in Jaipur India. Completed in 1734, includes the world's largest sundial.
9. Carnac Stones, France - It's either aligned astronomically to create an observatory or a calendar system or they're primitive seismic instruments, the balance stones acting as earthquake detectors
10. "Solskulptur" by Arnold Haukeland at Henie Onstad Art Center, Høvikodden, Norway
11. Temple of the Sun - Machu Picchu, Peru. A window was built so that on the winter solstice the sun would shine through it and light a specific spot carved on a sacred rock.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #47: Charting the Heavens. Give actual examples of installations or buildings, such as famous sundials or ancient megalithic sites, the purpose of the installations being to sort out the calendar or establish the time, etc etc. No repetition of the real buildings/ places/ installations, though the type (e.g. sundial, telescope) can be repeated. Modern scientific installations are acceptable.

1. Stonehenge in Wiltshire, England.
2. Newgrange, Brú na Bóinne, Eire
3. Eleventh-century sundial at St Gregory's Minster, Kirkdale, England.
4. Angkor Wat, Cambodia: temple placement is calendrical
5. Spiro Mounds, Oklahoma, USA - built so their shadows appear to align in unique ways when the sun rose and set on the seasonal equinoxes and solstices
6. Jodrell Bank Observatory, Cheshire, England.
7. Obelisk Sundial - Drummond Castle Gardens, Scotland (1630) - 61 dials and 131 ways to read the time.
8. Jantar Mantar in Jaipur India. Completed in 1734, includes the world's largest sundial.
9. Carnac Stones, France - It's either aligned astronomically to create an observatory or a calendar system or they're primitive seismic instruments, the balance stones acting as earthquake detectors
10. "Solskulptur" by Arnold Haukeland at Henie Onstad Art Center, Høvikodden, Norway
11. Temple of the Sun - Machu Picchu, Peru. A window was built so that on the winter solstice the sun would shine through it and light a specific spot carved on a sacred rock. 
12. Dolmen of Menga, an ancient megalithic site has a series of anthropomorphic engravings in the form of a cross and a star, which may suggest the site was somehow connected to astronomy or the stars.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #47: Charting the Heavens. Give actual examples of installations or buildings, such as famous sundials or ancient megalithic sites, the purpose of the installations being to sort out the calendar or establish the time, etc etc. No repetition of the real buildings/ places/ installations, though the type (e.g. sundial, telescope) can be repeated. Modern scientific installations are acceptable.

1. Stonehenge in Wiltshire, England.
2. Newgrange, Brú na Bóinne, Eire
3. Eleventh-century sundial at St Gregory's Minster, Kirkdale, England.
4. Angkor Wat, Cambodia: temple placement is calendrical
5. Spiro Mounds, Oklahoma, USA - built so their shadows appear to align in unique ways when the sun rose and set on the seasonal equinoxes and solstices
6. Jodrell Bank Observatory, Cheshire, England.
7. Obelisk Sundial - Drummond Castle Gardens, Scotland (1630) - 61 dials and 131 ways to read the time.
8. Jantar Mantar in Jaipur India. Completed in 1734, includes the world's largest sundial.
9. Carnac Stones, France - It's either aligned astronomically to create an observatory or a calendar system or they're primitive seismic instruments, the balance stones acting as earthquake detectors
10. "Solskulptur" by Arnold Haukeland at Henie Onstad Art Center, Høvikodden, Norway
11. Temple of the Sun - Machu Picchu, Peru. A window was built so that on the winter solstice the sun would shine through it and light a specific spot carved on a sacred rock.
12. Dolmen of Menga, an ancient megalithic site has a series of anthropomorphic engravings in the form of a cross and a star, which may suggest the site was somehow connected to astronomy or the stars. 
13. Radcliffe Observatory - the astronomical observatory for the University of Oxford (England) from 1773 till 1934.


----------



## Ingélou

Thanks, everyone, for your valiant efforts. It turned out to be rather a woolly idea of mine but we came through!

Please, somebody else, do the next one.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #48 Wine producing countries. If you like, you can put a star with ones you tasted.

1. China*


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #48 Wine producing countries. If you like, you can put a star with ones you tasted.

1. China* 
2. Australia*


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #48 Wine producing countries. If you like, you can put a star with ones you tasted.

1. China*
2. Australia*
3. Spain *


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #48 Wine producing countries. If you like, you can put a star with ones you tasted.

1. China*
2. Australia*
3. Spain *
4. New Zealand*


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #48 Wine producing countries. If you like, you can put a star with ones you tasted.

1. China*
2. Australia*
3. Spain *
4. New Zealand* 
5. Italy *


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #48 Wine producing countries. If you like, you can put a star with ones you tasted.

1. China*
2. Australia*
3. Spain *
4. New Zealand*
5. Italy * 
6. Chile


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #48 Wine producing countries. If you like, you can put a star with ones you tasted.

1. China*
2. Australia*
3. Spain *
4. New Zealand*
5. Italy *
6. Chile
7. Austria*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #48 Wine producing countries. If you like, you can put a star with ones you tasted.

1. China*
2. Australia*
3. Spain *
4. New Zealand*
5. Italy *
6. Chile
7. Austria* 
8. Ireland *


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #48 Wine producing countries. If you like, you can put a star with ones you tasted.

1. China*
2. Australia*
3. Spain *
4. New Zealand*
5. Italy *
6. Chile
7. Austria*
8. Ireland *
9. Turkey *


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #48 Wine producing countries. If you like, you can put a star with ones you tasted.

1. China*
2. Australia*
3. Spain *
4. New Zealand*
5. Italy *
6. Chile
7. Austria*
8. Ireland *
9. Turkey *
10. Portugal*


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #48 Wine producing countries. If you like, you can put a star with ones you tasted.

1. China*
2. Australia*
3. Spain *
4. New Zealand*
5. Italy *
6. Chile
7. Austria*
8. Ireland *
9. Turkey *
10. Portugal* 
11. England*


----------



## Taggart

Theme #48 Wine producing countries. If you like, you can put a star with ones you tasted.

1. China*
2. Australia*
3. Spain *
4. New Zealand*
5. Italy *
6. Chile
7. Austria*
8. Ireland *
9. Turkey *
10. Portugal* 
11. England* 
12. USA *


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #48 Wine producing countries. If you like, you can put a star with ones you tasted.

1. China*
2. Australia*
3. Spain *
4. New Zealand*
5. Italy *
6. Chile
7. Austria*
8. Ireland *
9. Turkey *
10. Portugal*
11. England*
12. USA * 
13. Canada *


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #49 - People with direct blood ties to Queen Elizabeth II - List name and relationship...

1. Prince George - Duke of Kent - uncle


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #49 - People with direct blood ties to Queen Elizabeth II - List name and relationship...

1. Prince George - Duke of Kent - uncle 
2. Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother (1900-2002)


----------



## Rogerx

1. Prince George - Duke of Kent - uncle
2. Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother (1900-2002)
3. Prince Charles - Oldest son


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #49 - People with direct blood ties to Queen Elizabeth II - List name and relationship...

1. Prince George - Duke of Kent - uncle
2. Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother (1900-2002)
3. Prince Charles - Oldest son
4. King Willem-Alexander - fifth cousins, twice removed


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #49 - People with direct blood ties to Queen Elizabeth II - List name and relationship...

1. Prince George - Duke of Kent - uncle
2. Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother (1900-2002)
3. Prince Charles - Oldest son
4. King Willem-Alexander - fifth cousins, twice removed
5. Queen Victoria - great grandmother


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #49 - People with direct blood ties to Queen Elizabeth II - List name and relationship...

1. Prince George - Duke of Kent - uncle
2. Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother (1900-2002)
3. Prince Charles - Oldest son
4. King Willem-Alexander - fifth cousins, twice removed
5. Queen Victoria - great grandmother
6. Princess Margaret, Countess of Snowdon sister


----------



## Ingélou

(Have corrected no. 5 - one generation out. Queen Elizabeth II's father = George VI - grandfather George V - great grandfather Edward VII - great great grandmother Queen Victoria. )

Theme #49 - People with direct blood ties to Queen Elizabeth II - List name and relationship...

1. Prince George - Duke of Kent - uncle
2. Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother (1900-2002)
3. Prince Charles - Oldest son
4. King Willem-Alexander - fifth cousins, twice removed
5. Queen Victoria - great *great* grandmother
6. Princess Margaret, Countess of Snowdon sister
7. Zara Tindall - granddaughter


----------



## Shaughnessy

My thanks for the correction! - Doing too many things at once...


Theme #49 - People with direct blood ties to Queen Elizabeth II - List name and relationship...

1. Prince George - Duke of Kent - uncle
2. Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother (1900-2002)
3. Prince Charles - Oldest son
4. King Willem-Alexander - fifth cousins, twice removed
5. Queen Victoria - great great grandmother
6. Princess Margaret, Countess of Snowdon sister
7. Zara Tindall - granddaughter
8. Queen Mary - grandmother


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #49 - People with direct blood ties to Queen Elizabeth II - List name and relationship...

1. Prince George - Duke of Kent - uncle
2. Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother (1900-2002)
3. Prince Charles - Oldest son
4. King Willem-Alexander - fifth cousins, twice removed
5. Queen Victoria - great great grandmother
6. Princess Margaret, Countess of Snowdon sister
7. Zara Tindall - granddaughter
8. Queen Mary - grandmother
9. King Edward VIII (abdicated) - uncle


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #49 - People with direct blood ties to Queen Elizabeth II - List name and relationship...

1. Prince George - Duke of Kent - uncle
2. Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother (1900-2002)
3. Prince Charles - Oldest son
4. King Willem-Alexander - fifth cousins, twice removed
5. Queen Victoria - great great grandmother
6. Princess Margaret, Countess of Snowdon sister
7. Zara Tindall - granddaughter
8. Queen Mary - grandmother
9. King Edward VIII (abdicated) - uncle 
10. Princess Charlotte of Cambridge - great-granddaughter


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #49 - People with direct blood ties to Queen Elizabeth II - List name and relationship...

1. Prince George - Duke of Kent - uncle
2. Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother (1900-2002)
3. Prince Charles - Oldest son
4. King Willem-Alexander - fifth cousins, twice removed
5. Queen Victoria - great great grandmother
6. Princess Margaret, Countess of Snowdon sister
7. Zara Tindall - granddaughter
8. Queen Mary - grandmother
9. King Edward VIII (abdicated) - uncle
10. Princess Charlotte of Cambridge - great-granddaughter 
11. Princess Alexandra - cousin


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #49 - People with direct blood ties to Queen Elizabeth II - List name and relationship...

1. Prince George - Duke of Kent - uncle
2. Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother (1900-2002)
3. Prince Charles - Oldest son
4. King Willem-Alexander - fifth cousins, twice removed
5. Queen Victoria - great great grandmother
6. Princess Margaret, Countess of Snowdon sister
7. Zara Tindall - granddaughter
8. Queen Mary - grandmother
9. King Edward VIII (abdicated) - uncle
10. Princess Charlotte of Cambridge - great-granddaughter
11. Princess Alexandra - cousin
12. Charles Armstrong-Jones (b. 1999) - great nephew


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #49 - People with direct blood ties to Queen Elizabeth II - List name and relationship...

1. Prince George - Duke of Kent - uncle
2. Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother (1900-2002)
3. Prince Charles - Oldest son
4. King Willem-Alexander - fifth cousins, twice removed
5. Queen Victoria - great great grandmother
6. Princess Margaret, Countess of Snowdon sister
7. Zara Tindall - granddaughter
8. Queen Mary - grandmother
9. King Edward VIII (abdicated) - uncle
10. Princess Charlotte of Cambridge - great-granddaughter
11. Princess Alexandra - cousin
12. Charles Armstrong-Jones (b. 1999) - great nephew
13. Prince William - grandson



I played the last theme and so this next one is available to whomever wished to claim it -



Genuinely one of the best books that I've read in years - Newly declassified information - Superbly readable - Fascinating story - Amazing avarice and stunning deviousness (courtesy of Wallis Simpson)









Princes at War: The British Royal Family's Private Battle in the Second World War: Amazon.co.uk: Cadbury, Deborah: 9781408845080: Books


Buy Princes at War: The British Royal Family's Private Battle in the Second World War by Cadbury, Deborah (ISBN: 9781408845080) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #50: Capitols of states (US) which are not the largest or second largest cities. Give city and state.

1. Baton Rouge, Louisiana


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #50: Capitols of states (US) which are not the largest or second largest cities. Give city and state.

1.Tallahassee, Florida


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #50: Capitols of states (US) which are not the largest or second largest cities. Give city and state.

1. Baton Rouge, Louisiana
2. Florida - Tallahassee
3. Austin, Texas


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #50: Capitols of states (US) which are not the largest or second largest cities. Give city and state.

1. Tallahassee, Florida
2. Austin, Texas
3. Frankfort, Kentucky


----------



## SanAntone

How embarrassing. I have to exclude my first response. Throughout my childhood and for as long as I kept track, Shreveport was the second largest city in Louisiana. But I guess after Katrina so many people left New Orleans and relocated to Baton Rouge so that it is now the 2nd largest city.

Revised board:

1. Florida - Tallahassee
2. Austin, Texas
3. Frankfort, Kentucky
4. Albany, NY


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #50: Capitals of states (US) which are not the largest or second largest cities. Give city and state.

1. Florida - Tallahassee
2. Austin, Texas
3. Frankfort, Kentucky
4. Albany, NY 
5. Sacramento - California


----------



## Taggart

Theme #50: Capitals of states (US) which are not the largest or second largest cities. Give city and state.

1. Florida - Tallahassee
2. Austin, Texas
3. Frankfort, Kentucky
4. Albany, NY 
5. Sacramento - California 
6. Hartford - Connecticut


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #50: Capitals of states (US) which are not the largest or second largest cities. Give city and state.

1. Tallahassee, Florida
2. Austin, Texas
3. Frankfort, Kentucky
4. Albany, NY
5. Sacramento - California
6. Hartford - Connecticut 
7. Lansing, Michigan


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #50: Capitals of states (US) which are not the largest or second largest cities. Give city and state.

1. Tallahassee, Florida
2. Austin, Texas
3. Frankfort, Kentucky
4. Albany, NY
5. Sacramento - California
6. Hartford - Connecticut
7. Lansing, Michigan
8. Augusta, Maine.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #50: Capitals of states (US) which are not the largest or second largest cities. Give city and state.

1. Tallahassee, Florida
2. Austin, Texas
3. Frankfort, Kentucky
4. Albany, NY
5. Sacramento - California
6. Hartford - Connecticut
7. Lansing, Michigan
8. Augusta, Maine. 
9. Jefferson City, Missouri


----------



## Xenophiliu

Deleted for daftness.


----------



## SanAntone

Xenophiliu said:


> Theme #50: Capitals of states (US) which are not the largest or second largest cities. Give city and state.
> 
> 10. Bangor, Maine


Sorry, Bangor is not the capitol of Maine.

Corrected board:

Theme #50: Capitals of states (US) which are not the largest or second largest cities. Give city and state.

1. Tallahassee, Florida
2. Austin, Texas
3. Frankfort, Kentucky
4. Albany, NY
5. Sacramento - California
6. Hartford - Connecticut
7. Lansing, Michigan
8. Augusta, Maine.
9. Jefferson City, Missouri


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #50: Capitals of states (US) which are not the largest or second largest cities. Give city and state.

1. Tallahassee, Florida
2. Austin, Texas
3. Frankfort, Kentucky
4. Albany, NY
5. Sacramento - California
6. Hartford - Connecticut
7. Lansing, Michigan
8. Augusta, Maine.
9. Jefferson City, Missouri
10. Montgomery, Alabama


----------



## Xenophiliu

SanAntone said:


> Sorry, Bangor is not the capitol of Maine.


Sorry, eyed the not 1st or 2nd largest, but not the capitol part.


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #50: Capitals of states (US) which are not the largest or second largest cities. Give city and state.

1. Tallahassee, Florida
2. Austin, Texas
3. Frankfort, Kentucky
4. Albany, NY
5. Sacramento - California
6. Hartford - Connecticut
7. Lansing, Michigan
8. Augusta, Maine.
9. Jefferson City, Missouri
10. Montgomery, Alabama 
11. Harrisburg, Pennsylvania


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #50: Capitals of states (US) which are not the largest or second largest cities. Give city and state.

1. Tallahassee, Florida
2. Austin, Texas
3. Frankfort, Kentucky
4. Albany, NY
5. Sacramento - California
6. Hartford - Connecticut
7. Lansing, Michigan
8. Augusta, Maine.
9. Jefferson City, Missouri
10. Montgomery, Alabama
11. Harrisburg, Pennsylvania 
12. Olympia, Washington


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #50: Capitals of states (US) which are not the largest or second largest cities. Give city and state.

1. Tallahassee, Florida
2. Austin, Texas
3. Frankfort, Kentucky
4. Albany, NY
5. Sacramento - California
6. Hartford - Connecticut
7. Lansing, Michigan
8. Augusta, Maine.
9. Jefferson City, Missouri
10. Montgomery, Alabama
11. Harrisburg, Pennsylvania
12. Olympia, Washington 
13. Springfield - Illinois


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #51 - Wizard Words - words which intrigue you because of their history or derivation. Post the word and the interesting facet. Interesting to you - yes, a personal opinion!

1. Puce - not a flattering colour to wear or to turn because it derives from the French word 'puce' or flea, from the Latin for flea, 'pulex'. Flea-coloured!


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #51 - Wizard Words - words which intrigue you because of their history or derivation. Post the word and the interesting facet. Interesting to you - yes, a personal opinion!

1. Puce - not a flattering colour to wear or to turn because it derives from the French word 'puce' or flea, from the Latin for flee, 'pulex'. Flea-coloured! 
2. Mannequin - from the Flemish manneken, meaning "little man", referring to late Middle Ages practice in Flanders whereby public display of women's clothes was performed by male pages (boys).


----------



## Taggart

Theme #51 - Wizard Words - words which intrigue you because of their history or derivation. Post the word and the interesting facet. Interesting to you - yes, a personal opinion!

1. Puce - not a flattering colour to wear or to turn because it derives from the French word 'puce' or flea, from the Latin for flea, 'pulex'. Flea-coloured! 
2. Mannequin - from the Flemish manneken, meaning "little man", referring to late Middle Ages practice in Flanders whereby public display of women's clothes was performed by male pages (boys). 
3. Sabotage - from the sabot or clogs worn by weavers which were used to damage mechanical looms.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #51 - Wizard Words - words which intrigue you because of their history or derivation. Post the word and the interesting facet. Interesting to you - yes, a personal opinion!

1. Puce - not a flattering colour to wear or to turn because it derives from the French word 'puce' or flea, from the Latin for flea, 'pulex'. Flea-coloured! 
2. Mannequin - from the Flemish manneken, meaning "little man", referring to late Middle Ages practice in Flanders whereby public display of women's clothes was performed by male pages (boys).
3. Sabotage - from the sabot or clogs worn by weavers which were used to damage mechanical looms. 
4. Snorkel - from a German word related to 'schnarchen' = to snore, because the apparatus acts like a nose and the wearer makes a snoring sound.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #51 - Wizard Words - words which intrigue you because of their history or derivation. Post the word and the interesting facet. Interesting to you - yes, a personal opinion!

1. Puce - not a flattering colour to wear or to turn because it derives from the French word 'puce' or flea, from the Latin for flea, 'pulex'. Flea-coloured! 
2. Mannequin - from the Flemish manneken, meaning "little man", referring to late Middle Ages practice in Flanders whereby public display of women's clothes was performed by male pages (boys).
3. Sabotage - from the sabot or clogs worn by weavers which were used to damage mechanical looms. 
4. Snorkel - from a German word related to 'schnarchen' = to snore, because the apparatus acts like a nose and the wearer makes a snoring sound. 
5. Malapropism - from a character named "Mrs. Malaprop" in Richard Brinsley Sheridan's 1775 play _The Rivals, _who uses words which do not have the meaning that she intends but which sound similar to words that do.


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #51 - Wizard Words - words which intrigue you because of their history or derivation. Post the word and the interesting facet. Interesting to you - yes, a personal opinion!

1. Puce - not a flattering colour to wear or to turn because it derives from the French word 'puce' or flea, from the Latin for flea, 'pulex'. Flea-coloured! 
2. Mannequin - from the Flemish manneken, meaning "little man", referring to late Middle Ages practice in Flanders whereby public display of women's clothes was performed by male pages (boys).
3. Sabotage - from the sabot or clogs worn by weavers which were used to damage mechanical looms.
4. Snorkel - from a German word related to 'schnarchen' = to snore, because the apparatus acts like a nose and the wearer makes a snoring sound.
5. Malapropism - from a character named "Mrs. Malaprop" in Richard Brinsley Sheridan's 1775 play _The Rivals, _who uses words which do not have the meaning that she intends but which sound similar to words that do.
6. Chortle - from Jabberwocky (of course).


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #51 - Wizard Words - words which intrigue you because of their history or derivation. Post the word and the interesting facet. Interesting to you - yes, a personal opinion!

1. Puce - not a flattering colour to wear or to turn because it derives from the French word 'puce' or flea, from the Latin for flea, 'pulex'. Flea-coloured! 
2. Mannequin - from the Flemish manneken, meaning "little man", referring to late Middle Ages practice in Flanders whereby public display of women's clothes was performed by male pages (boys).
3. Sabotage - from the sabot or clogs worn by weavers which were used to damage mechanical looms.
4. Snorkel - from a German word related to 'schnarchen' = to snore, because the apparatus acts like a nose and the wearer makes a snoring sound.
5. Malapropism - from a character named "Mrs. Malaprop" in Richard Brinsley Sheridan's 1775 play _The Rivals, _who uses words which do not have the meaning that she intends but which sound similar to words that do.
6. Chortle - from Jabberwocky (of course).
7. Nincompoop - is it just a made-up 'silly word' for a silly person, or does it, as Dr Johnson believed, come from Latin 'non compos mentis', not of sound mind? He traced it back to 1670.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #51 - Wizard Words - words which intrigue you because of their history or derivation. Post the word and the interesting facet. Interesting to you - yes, a personal opinion!

1. Puce - not a flattering colour to wear or to turn because it derives from the French word 'puce' or flea, from the Latin for flea, 'pulex'. Flea-coloured! 
2. Mannequin - from the Flemish manneken, meaning "little man", referring to late Middle Ages practice in Flanders whereby public display of women's clothes was performed by male pages (boys).
3. Sabotage - from the sabot or clogs worn by weavers which were used to damage mechanical looms.
4. Snorkel - from a German word related to 'schnarchen' = to snore, because the apparatus acts like a nose and the wearer makes a snoring sound.
5. Malapropism - from a character named "Mrs. Malaprop" in Richard Brinsley Sheridan's 1775 play _The Rivals, _who uses words which do not have the meaning that she intends but which sound similar to words that do.
6. Chortle - from Jabberwocky (of course).
7. Nincompoop - is it just a made-up 'silly word' for a silly person, or does it, as Dr Johnson believed, come from Latin 'non compos mentis', not of sound mind? He traced it back to 1670.
8. Cromulent - meaning acceptable or adequate. A neologism coined by American television writer David X. Cohen for a 1996 episode of the animated sitcom The Simpsons.


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #51 - Wizard Words - words which intrigue you because of their history or derivation. Post the word and the interesting facet. Interesting to you - yes, a personal opinion!

1. Puce - not a flattering colour to wear or to turn because it derives from the French word 'puce' or flea, from the Latin for flea, 'pulex'. Flea-coloured! 
2. Mannequin - from the Flemish manneken, meaning "little man", referring to late Middle Ages practice in Flanders whereby public display of women's clothes was performed by male pages (boys).
3. Sabotage - from the sabot or clogs worn by weavers which were used to damage mechanical looms.
4. Snorkel - from a German word related to 'schnarchen' = to snore, because the apparatus acts like a nose and the wearer makes a snoring sound.
5. Malapropism - from a character named "Mrs. Malaprop" in Richard Brinsley Sheridan's 1775 play _The Rivals, _who uses words which do not have the meaning that she intends but which sound similar to words that do.
6. Chortle - from Jabberwocky (of course).
7. Nincompoop - is it just a made-up 'silly word' for a silly person, or does it, as Dr Johnson believed, come from Latin 'non compos mentis', not of sound mind? He traced it back to 1670.
8. Cromulent - meaning acceptable or adequate. A neologism coined by American television writer David X. Cohen for a 1996 episode of the animated sitcom The Simpsons. 
9. Portmanteau - back to Carroll, but this is a meta-word. On the one hand it means a suitcase (port = carry; manteau = cloak) on the other hand it means a word combining two simpler words - like portmanteau (or for that matter suitcase).


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #51 - Wizard Words - words which intrigue you because of their history or derivation. Post the word and the interesting facet. Interesting to you - yes, a personal opinion!

1. Puce - not a flattering colour to wear or to turn because it derives from the French word 'puce' or flea, from the Latin for flea, 'pulex'. Flea-coloured! 
2. Mannequin - from the Flemish manneken, meaning "little man", referring to late Middle Ages practice in Flanders whereby public display of women's clothes was performed by male pages (boys).
3. Sabotage - from the sabot or clogs worn by weavers which were used to damage mechanical looms.
4. Snorkel - from a German word related to 'schnarchen' = to snore, because the apparatus acts like a nose and the wearer makes a snoring sound.
5. Malapropism - from a character named "Mrs. Malaprop" in Richard Brinsley Sheridan's 1775 play _The Rivals, _who uses words which do not have the meaning that she intends but which sound similar to words that do.
6. Chortle - from Jabberwocky (of course).
7. Nincompoop - is it just a made-up 'silly word' for a silly person, or does it, as Dr Johnson believed, come from Latin 'non compos mentis', not of sound mind? He traced it back to 1670.
8. Cromulent - meaning acceptable or adequate. A neologism coined by American television writer David X. Cohen for a 1996 episode of the animated sitcom The Simpsons.
9. Portmanteau - back to Carroll, but this is a meta-word. On the one hand it means a suitcase (port = carry; manteau = cloak) on the other hand it means a word combining two simpler words - like portmanteau (or for that matter suitcase).
10. Donnybrook - a rowdy brawl - Actually a district on the southside of Dublin 4 - a donnybrook can break out anywhere - Just add one person of Irish heritage to a group and stir until mixed.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #51 - Wizard Words - words which intrigue you because of their history or derivation. Post the word and the interesting facet. Interesting to you - yes, a personal opinion!

1. Puce - not a flattering colour to wear or to turn because it derives from the French word 'puce' or flea, from the Latin for flea, 'pulex'. Flea-coloured! 
2. Mannequin - from the Flemish manneken, meaning "little man", referring to late Middle Ages practice in Flanders whereby public display of women's clothes was performed by male pages (boys).
3. Sabotage - from the sabot or clogs worn by weavers which were used to damage mechanical looms.
4. Snorkel - from a German word related to 'schnarchen' = to snore, because the apparatus acts like a nose and the wearer makes a snoring sound.
5. Malapropism - from a character named "Mrs. Malaprop" in Richard Brinsley Sheridan's 1775 play _The Rivals, _who uses words which do not have the meaning that she intends but which sound similar to words that do.
6. Chortle - from Jabberwocky (of course).
7. Nincompoop - is it just a made-up 'silly word' for a silly person, or does it, as Dr Johnson believed, come from Latin 'non compos mentis', not of sound mind? He traced it back to 1670.
8. Cromulent - meaning acceptable or adequate. A neologism coined by American television writer David X. Cohen for a 1996 episode of the animated sitcom The Simpsons.
9. Portmanteau - back to Carroll, but this is a meta-word. On the one hand it means a suitcase (port = carry; manteau = cloak) on the other hand it means a word combining two simpler words - like portmanteau (or for that matter suitcase).
10. Donnybrook - a rowdy brawl - Actually a district on the southside of Dublin 4 - a donnybrook can break out anywhere - Just add one person of Irish heritage to a group and stir until mixed.
11. Flong - the temporary papier-mâché mould used to help produce a printer's stereotype. Apparently it comes from 'flan' in French and one theory has it that it was coined by one James Dellagana, a Swiss stereotyper in London who while in Paris had been keen on flans, pastry dishes made up of different layers just as flongs are!


----------



## Taggart

Theme #51 - Wizard Words - words which intrigue you because of their history or derivation. Post the word and the interesting facet. Interesting to you - yes, a personal opinion!

1. Puce - not a flattering colour to wear or to turn because it derives from the French word 'puce' or flea, from the Latin for flea, 'pulex'. Flea-coloured! 
2. Mannequin - from the Flemish manneken, meaning "little man", referring to late Middle Ages practice in Flanders whereby public display of women's clothes was performed by male pages (boys).
3. Sabotage - from the sabot or clogs worn by weavers which were used to damage mechanical looms.
4. Snorkel - from a German word related to 'schnarchen' = to snore, because the apparatus acts like a nose and the wearer makes a snoring sound.
5. Malapropism - from a character named "Mrs. Malaprop" in Richard Brinsley Sheridan's 1775 play _The Rivals, _who uses words which do not have the meaning that she intends but which sound similar to words that do.
6. Chortle - from Jabberwocky (of course).
7. Nincompoop - is it just a made-up 'silly word' for a silly person, or does it, as Dr Johnson believed, come from Latin 'non compos mentis', not of sound mind? He traced it back to 1670.
8. Cromulent - meaning acceptable or adequate. A neologism coined by American television writer David X. Cohen for a 1996 episode of the animated sitcom The Simpsons.
9. Portmanteau - back to Carroll, but this is a meta-word. On the one hand it means a suitcase (port = carry; manteau = cloak) on the other hand it means a word combining two simpler words - like portmanteau (or for that matter suitcase).
10. Donnybrook - a rowdy brawl - Actually a district on the southside of Dublin 4 - a donnybrook can break out anywhere - Just add one person of Irish heritage to a group and stir until mixed.
11. Flong - the temporary papier-mâché mould used to help produce a printer's stereotype. Apparently it comes from 'flan' in French and one theory has it that it was coined by one James Dellagana, a Swiss stereotyper in London who while in Paris had been keen on flans, pastry dishes made up of different layers just as flongs are! 
12. Gazump - from Yiddish _gezumph_ ‘overcharge’


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #51 - Wizard Words - words which intrigue you because of their history or derivation. Post the word and the interesting facet. Interesting to you - yes, a personal opinion!

1. Puce - not a flattering colour to wear or to turn because it derives from the French word 'puce' or flea, from the Latin for flea, 'pulex'. Flea-coloured! 
2. Mannequin - from the Flemish manneken, meaning "little man", referring to late Middle Ages practice in Flanders whereby public display of women's clothes was performed by male pages (boys).
3. Sabotage - from the sabot or clogs worn by weavers which were used to damage mechanical looms.
4. Snorkel - from a German word related to 'schnarchen' = to snore, because the apparatus acts like a nose and the wearer makes a snoring sound.
5. Malapropism - from a character named "Mrs. Malaprop" in Richard Brinsley Sheridan's 1775 play _The Rivals, _who uses words which do not have the meaning that she intends but which sound similar to words that do.
6. Chortle - from Jabberwocky (of course).
7. Nincompoop - is it just a made-up 'silly word' for a silly person, or does it, as Dr Johnson believed, come from Latin 'non compos mentis', not of sound mind? He traced it back to 1670.
8. Cromulent - meaning acceptable or adequate. A neologism coined by American television writer David X. Cohen for a 1996 episode of the animated sitcom The Simpsons.
9. Portmanteau - back to Carroll, but this is a meta-word. On the one hand it means a suitcase (port = carry; manteau = cloak) on the other hand it means a word combining two simpler words - like portmanteau (or for that matter suitcase).
10. Donnybrook - a rowdy brawl - Actually a district on the southside of Dublin 4 - a donnybrook can break out anywhere - Just add one person of Irish heritage to a group and stir until mixed.
11. Flong - the temporary papier-mâché mould used to help produce a printer's stereotype. Apparently it comes from 'flan' in French and one theory has it that it was coined by one James Dellagana, a Swiss stereotyper in London who while in Paris had been keen on flans, pastry dishes made up of different layers just as flongs are!
12. Gazump - from Yiddish _gezumph_ ‘overcharge’
13. Berserk - I grew up believing it came from 'bar' or 'bare' sark, and meant warriors who went into battle naked and relied on their war frenzy to protect them. But that was Walter Scott's false etymology - actually it probably means 'bear sark', warriors wearing bearskins - or that's the current theory, anyway. berserk | Etymology, origin and meaning of berserk by etymonline


----------



## Ingélou

I did the last one, so please, somebody else, do the next one. Thank you.


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou said:


> Theme #51 - Wizard Words - words which intrigue you because of their history or derivation. Post the word and the interesting facet. Interesting to you - yes, a personal opinion!
> 
> 13. Berserk - I grew up believing it came from 'bar' or 'bare' sark, and meant warriors who went into battle naked and relied on their war frenzy to protect them. But that was Walter Scott's false etymology - actually it probably means 'bear sark', warriors wearing bearskins - or that's the current theory, anyway. berserk | Etymology, origin and meaning of berserk by etymonline


Me too! But don't blame Walter Scott, according to Wiki, the thirteenth-century historian Snorri Sturluson interpreted the meaning as "bare-shirt" and the reference quoted is 1972. The latest version of Bear Sark seems to come from the 1990's.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #51 - Made up countries (literature, songs, movies, TV) - include source

1. Saint-Marie (Caribbean Island, setting for TV show Death in Paradise)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #51 - Made up countries (literature, songs, movies, TV) - include source

1. Saint-Marie (Caribbean Island, setting for TV show Death in Paradise)
2 Florin(The Princess Bride)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #52 - Made up countries (literature, songs, movies, TV) - include source

1. Saint-Marie (Caribbean Island, setting for TV show Death in Paradise)
2. Florin(The Princess Bride)
3. Blashyrkh (fantasy world theme in black metal by Immortal)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #52 - Made up countries (literature, songs, movies, TV) - include source

1. Saint-Marie (Caribbean Island, setting for TV show Death in Paradise)
2. Florin(The Princess Bride)
3. Blashyrkh (fantasy world theme in black metal by Immortal) 
4. Ruritania (The Prisoner of Zenda - novel & films)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #52 - Made up countries (literature, songs, movies, TV) - include source

1. Saint-Marie (Caribbean Island, setting for TV show Death in Paradise)
2. Florin (The Princess Bride)
3. Blashyrkh (fantasy world theme in black metal by Immortal)
4. Ruritania (The Prisoner of Zenda - novel & films)
5. Grand Fenwick (minuscule European Duchy in novel by Wibberley and movie "The Mouse that Roared")


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #52 - Made up countries (literature, songs, movies, TV) - include source

1. Saint-Marie (Caribbean Island, setting for TV show Death in Paradise)
2. Florin (The Princess Bride)
3. Blashyrkh (fantasy world theme in black metal by Immortal)
4. Ruritania (The Prisoner of Zenda - novel & films)
5. Grand Fenwick (minuscule European Duchy in novel by Wibberley and movie "The Mouse that Roared")
6. Airstrip One (Orwell’s 1984. BloJo’s current version is called Skidmark One” 🤣)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #52 - Made up countries (literature, songs, movies, TV) - include source

1. Saint-Marie (Caribbean Island, setting for TV show Death in Paradise)
2. Florin (The Princess Bride)
3. Blashyrkh (fantasy world theme in black metal by Immortal)
4. Ruritania (The Prisoner of Zenda - novel & films)
5. Grand Fenwick (minuscule European Duchy in novel by Wibberley and movie "The Mouse that Roared")
6. Airstrip One (Orwell’s 1984. BloJo’s current version is called Skidmark One” 
7. Blefescu, the rival of Lilliput in Gulliver's Travels (novel & film)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #52 - Made up countries (literature, songs, movies, TV) - include source

1. Saint-Marie (Caribbean Island, setting for TV show Death in Paradise)
2. Florin (The Princess Bride)
3. Blashyrkh (fantasy world theme in black metal by Immortal)
4. Ruritania (The Prisoner of Zenda - novel & films)
5. Grand Fenwick (minuscule European Duchy in novel by Wibberley and movie "The Mouse that Roared")
6. Airstrip One (Orwell’s 1984. BloJo’s current version is called Skidmark One” 
7. Blefescu, the rival of Lilliput in Gulliver's Travels (novel & film) 
8. Utopia (Thomas More, novel)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #52 - Made up countries (literature, songs, movies, TV) - include source

1. Saint-Marie (Caribbean Island, setting for TV show Death in Paradise)
2. Florin (The Princess Bride)
3. Blashyrkh (fantasy world theme in black metal by Immortal)
4. Ruritania (The Prisoner of Zenda - novel & films)
5. Grand Fenwick (minuscule European Duchy in novel by Wibberley and movie "The Mouse that Roared")
6. Airstrip One (Orwell’s 1984. BloJo’s current version is called Skidmark One”
7. Blefescu, the rival of Lilliput in Gulliver's Travels (novel & film) 
8. Utopia (Thomas More, novel) 
9. Oz - (The Wonderful Wizard of Oz) - book written by L. Frank Baum


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #52 - Made up countries (literature, songs, movies, TV) - include source

1. Saint-Marie (Caribbean Island, setting for TV show Death in Paradise)
2. Florin (The Princess Bride)
3. Blashyrkh (fantasy world theme in black metal by Immortal)
4. Ruritania (The Prisoner of Zenda - novel & films)
5. Grand Fenwick (minuscule European Duchy in novel by Wibberley and movie "The Mouse that Roared")
6. Airstrip One (Orwell’s 1984. BloJo’s current version is called Skidmark One”
7. Blefescu, the rival of Lilliput in Gulliver's Travels (novel & film)
8. Utopia (Thomas More, novel)
9. Oz - (The Wonderful Wizard of Oz) - book written by L. Frank Baum
10. Shangri-La - several, e.g. The Lost Horizon, James Hilton and later Burt Bacharach


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #52 - Made up countries (literature, songs, movies, TV) - include source

1. Saint-Marie (Caribbean Island, setting for TV show Death in Paradise)
2. Florin (The Princess Bride)
3. Blashyrkh (fantasy world theme in black metal by Immortal)
4. Ruritania (The Prisoner of Zenda - novel & films)
5. Grand Fenwick (minuscule European Duchy in novel by Wibberley and movie "The Mouse that Roared")
6. Airstrip One (Orwell’s 1984. BloJo’s current version is called Skidmark One”
7. Blefescu, the rival of Lilliput in Gulliver's Travels (novel & film)
8. Utopia (Thomas More, novel)
9. Oz - (The Wonderful Wizard of Oz) - book written by L. Frank Baum
10. Shangri-La - several, e.g. The Lost Horizon, James Hilton and later Burt Bacharach
11. Tomainia - The Great Dictator (Chaplin)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #52 - Made up countries (literature, songs, movies, TV) - include source

1. Saint-Marie (Caribbean Island, setting for TV show Death in Paradise)
2. Florin (The Princess Bride)
3. Blashyrkh (fantasy world theme in black metal by Immortal)
4. Ruritania (The Prisoner of Zenda - novel & films)
5. Grand Fenwick (minuscule European Duchy in novel by Wibberley and movie "The Mouse that Roared")
6. Airstrip One (Orwell’s 1984. BloJo’s current version is called Skidmark One”
7. Blefescu, the rival of Lilliput in Gulliver's Travels (novel & film)
8. Utopia (Thomas More, novel)
9. Oz - (The Wonderful Wizard of Oz) - book written by L. Frank Baum
10. Shangri-La - several, e.g. The Lost Horizon, James Hilton and later Burt Bacharach
11. Tomainia - The Great Dictator (Chaplin)
12. Miramarmora, from the poem Farao på ferie (Pharaoh on vacation) - André Bjerke (Norwegian ok?)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #52 - Made up countries (literature, songs, movies, TV) - include source

1. Saint-Marie (Caribbean Island, setting for TV show Death in Paradise)
2. Florin (The Princess Bride)
3. Blashyrkh (fantasy world theme in black metal by Immortal)
4. Ruritania (The Prisoner of Zenda - novel & films)
5. Grand Fenwick (minuscule European Duchy in novel by Wibberley and movie "The Mouse that Roared")
6. Airstrip One (Orwell’s 1984. BloJo’s current version is called Skidmark One”
7. Blefescu, the rival of Lilliput in Gulliver's Travels (novel & film)
8. Utopia (Thomas More, novel)
9. Oz - (The Wonderful Wizard of Oz) - book written by L. Frank Baum
10. Shangri-La - several, e.g. The Lost Horizon, James Hilton and later Burt Bacharach
11. Tomainia - The Great Dictator (Chaplin)
12. Miramarmora, from the poem Farao på ferie (Pharaoh on vacation) - André Bjerke (Norwegian ok?) 
13. Freedonia - 1933 Marx Brothers film


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #53 - Fears and phobias - Add an asterisk if this applies to you...

1. Fear of snakes - Ophidiophobia - *


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #53 - Fears and phobias - Add an asterisk if this applies to you...

1. Fear of snakes - Ophidiophobia - *
2. Fear of the number 13 - Triskaidekaphobia


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #53 - Fears and phobias - Add an asterisk if this applies to you...

1. Fear of snakes - Ophidiophobia - *
2. Fear of the number 13 - Triskaidekaphobia
3. Acrophobia - fear of heights *


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #53 - Fears and phobias - Add an asterisk if this applies to you...

1. Fear of snakes - Ophidiophobia - *
2. Fear of the number 13 - Triskaidekaphobia
3. Acrophobia - fear of heights *
4. Fear of confined spaces - Claustrophobia *


----------



## pianozach

jegreenwood said:


> Theme #52 - Made up countries (literature, songs, movies, TV) - include source
> 
> 
> 
> 11. *Tomainia* - The Great Dictator (Chaplin)


Having never seen this faux-nation in print, I assumed that it started with the letter "P"; *Ptomaine*, as in Ptomaine poisoning


----------



## pianozach

Theme #53 - Fears and phobias - Add an asterisk if this applies to you...

1. Fear of snakes - Ophidiophobia - *
2. Fear of the number 13 - Triskaidekaphobia
3. Acrophobia - fear of heights *
4. Fear of confined spaces - Claustrophobia *
5. Phobophobia - an intense fear of being afraid


----------



## jegreenwood

pianozach said:


> Having never seen this faux-nation in print, I assumed that it started with the letter "P"; *Ptomaine*, as in Ptomaine poisoning


I had thought so too, but several articles I checked said no.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #53 - Fears and phobias - Add an asterisk if this applies to you...

1. Fear of snakes - Ophidiophobia - *
2. Fear of the number 13 - Triskaidekaphobia
3. Acrophobia - fear of heights *
4. Fear of confined spaces - Claustrophobia *
5. Phobophobia - an intense fear of being afraid 
6. Entomophobia - fear of insects


----------



## Taggart

Theme #53 - Fears and phobias - Add an asterisk if this applies to you...

1. Fear of snakes - Ophidiophobia - *
2. Fear of the number 13 - Triskaidekaphobia
3. Acrophobia - fear of heights *
4. Fear of confined spaces - Claustrophobia *
5. Phobophobia - an intense fear of being afraid
6. Entomophobia - fear of insects
7. Agoraphobia - fear of open spaces


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #53 - Fears and phobias - Add an asterisk if this applies to you...

1. Fear of snakes - Ophidiophobia - *
2. Fear of the number 13 - Triskaidekaphobia
3. Acrophobia - fear of heights *
4. Fear of confined spaces - Claustrophobia *
5. Phobophobia - an intense fear of being afraid
6. Entomophobia - fear of insects
7. Agoraphobia - fear of open spaces
8. Arachnophobia - fear of spiders


----------



## Ingélou

heme #53 - Fears and phobias - Add an asterisk if this applies to you...

1. Fear of snakes - Ophidiophobia - *
2. Fear of the number 13 - Triskaidekaphobia
3. Acrophobia - fear of heights *
4. Fear of confined spaces - Claustrophobia *
5. Phobophobia - an intense fear of being afraid
6. Entomophobia* - fear of insects
7. Agoraphobia - fear of open spaces
8. Arachnophobia - fear of spiders
9. Monophobia* - fear of being isolated or living alone


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #53 - Fears and phobias - Add an asterisk if this applies to you...

1. Fear of snakes - Ophidiophobia - *
2. Fear of the number 13 - Triskaidekaphobia
3. Acrophobia - fear of heights *
4. Fear of confined spaces - Claustrophobia *
5. Phobophobia - an intense fear of being afraid
6. Entomophobia* - fear of insects
7. Agoraphobia - fear of open spaces
8. Arachnophobia - fear of spiders
9. Monophobia* - fear of being isolated or living alone 
10. Dementophobia - a type of phobia that involves the fear of madness or insanity


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #53 - Fears and phobias - Add an asterisk if this applies to you...

1. Fear of snakes - Ophidiophobia*
2. Fear of the number 13 - Triskaidekaphobia
3. Acrophobia - fear of heights *
4. Fear of confined spaces - Claustrophobia *
5. Phobophobia - an intense fear of being afraid
6. Entomophobia* - fear of insects
7. Agoraphobia - fear of open spaces
8. Arachnophobia - fear of spiders
9. Monophobia* - fear of being isolated or living alone
10. Dementophobia - a type of phobia that involves the fear of madness or insanity
11. Galeophobia - fear of sharks *


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #53 - Fears and phobias - Add an asterisk if this applies to you...

1. Fear of snakes - Ophidiophobia - *
2. Fear of the number 13 - Triskaidekaphobia
3. Acrophobia - fear of heights *
4. Fear of confined spaces - Claustrophobia *
5. Phobophobia - an intense fear of being afraid
6. Entomophobia* - fear of insects
7. Agoraphobia - fear of open spaces
8. Arachnophobia - fear of spiders
9. Monophobia* - fear of being isolated or living alone
10. Dementophobia - a type of phobia that involves the fear of madness or insanity
11. Galeophobia* - fear of sharks 
12. Astraphobia - extreme fear of thunder and lightning


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #53 - Fears and phobias - Add an asterisk if this applies to you...

1. Fear of snakes - Ophidiophobia - *
2. Fear of the number 13 - Triskaidekaphobia
3. Acrophobia - fear of heights *
4. Fear of confined spaces - Claustrophobia *
5. Phobophobia - an intense fear of being afraid
6. Entomophobia* - fear of insects
7. Agoraphobia - fear of open spaces
8. Arachnophobia - fear of spiders
9. Monophobia* - fear of being isolated or living alone
10. Dementophobia - a type of phobia that involves the fear of madness or insanity
11. Galeophobia* - fear of sharks
12. Astraphobia - extreme fear of thunder and lightning
13. Cynophobia - the overwhelming fear of dogs


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

All the 13 phobias were over in 3 hours, thank God!


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #54: games you can play online (add * if you want if you play them)

1. Chess*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #54: games you can play online (add * if you want if you play them)

1. Chess* 
2. Wordle*


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #54: games you can play online (add * if you want if you play them)

1. Chess* 
2. Wordle* 
3. Octordle*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #54: games you can play online (add * if you want if you play them)

1. Chess*
2. Wordle*
3. Octordle* 
4. Bulldog Games*


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #54: games you can play online (add * if you want if you play them)

1. Chess*
2. Wordle*
3. Octordle*
4. Bulldog Games* 
5. Quordle*


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #54: games you can play online (add * if you want if you play them)

1. Chess*
2. Wordle*
3. Octordle*
4. Bulldog Games*
5. Quordle*
6. Mafia*


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #54: games you can play online (add * if you want if you play them)

1. Chess*
2. Wordle*
3. Octordle*
4. Bulldog Games*
5. Quordle*
6. Mafia*
7. Scrabble


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #54: games you can play online (add * if you want if you play them)

1. Chess*
2. Wordle*
3. Octordle*
4. Bulldog Games*
5. Quordle*
6. Mafia*
7. Scrabble 
8. Candy Crush


----------



## Taggart

Theme #54: games you can play online (add * if you want if you play them)

1. Chess*
2. Wordle*
3. Octordle*
4. Bulldog Games*
5. Quordle*
6. Mafia*
7. Scrabble
8. Candy Crush
9. Dordle *


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #54: games you can play online (add * if you want if you play them)

1. Chess*
2. Wordle*
3. Octordle*
4. Bulldog Games*
5. Quordle*
6. Mafia*
7. Scrabble
8. Candy Crush
9. Dordle * 
10. Bridge


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #54: games you can play online (add * if you want if you play them)

1. Chess*
2. Wordle*
3. Octordle*
4. Bulldog Games*
5. Quordle*
6. Mafia*
7. Scrabble
8. Candy Crush
9. Dordle *
10. Bridge 
11. Minecraft


----------



## pianozach

Theme #54: games you can play online (add * if you want if you play them)

1. Chess*
2. Wordle*
3. Octordle*
4. Bulldog Games*
5. Quordle*
6. Mafia*
7. Scrabble
8. Candy Crush
9. Dordle *
10. Bridge
11. Minecraft
12. Solitaire*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #54: games you can play online (add * if you want if you play them)

1. Chess*
2. Wordle*
3. Octordle*
4. Bulldog Games*
5. Quordle*
6. Mafia*
7. Scrabble
8. Candy Crush
9. Dordle *
10. Bridge
11. Minecraft
12. Solitaire* 
13. Fortnite Battle Royale


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #55 - Films - Leading Men - The Co-Stars of... Katherine Hepburn - Name the actor and the film - Date is optional...

1. Humphrey Bogart - The African Queen - 1951


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #55 - Films - Leading Men - The Co-Stars of... Katherine Hepburn - Name the actor and the film - Date is optional...

1. Humphrey Bogart - The African Queen - 1951 
2. Cary Grant - Bringing Up Baby 1938 (plus three other films)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #55 - Films - Leading Men - The Co-Stars of... Katherine Hepburn - Name the actor and the film - Date is optional...

1. Humphrey Bogart - The African Queen - 1951
2. Cary Grant - Bringing Up Baby 1938 (plus three other films) 
3. Spencer Tracy - Adam's Rib, Desk Set


----------



## pianozach

Theme #55 - Films - Leading Men - The Co-Stars of... Katherine Hepburn - Name the actor and the film - Date is optional...

1. Humphrey Bogart - The African Queen - 1951
2. Cary Grant - Bringing Up Baby 1938 (plus three other films)
3. Spencer Tracy - Adam's Rib, Desk Set
4. Burt Lancaster - The Rainmaker - 1956

In 2007 I directed a production of the 1963 musical adaptation of the original 1954 stage play, titled 110 In the Shade.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Just to clear things up - Only one film is to be named - It reads "Name the actor and the film" - Singular - not plural


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #55 - Films - Leading Men - The Co-Stars of... Katherine Hepburn - Name the actor and the film - Date is optional...

1. Humphrey Bogart - The African Queen - 1951
2. Cary Grant - Bringing Up Baby 1938 (plus three other films) 
3. Spencer Tracy - Adam's Rib, Desk Set
4. Burt Lancaster - The Rainmaker - 1956
5. Douglas Fairbanks, Jr. - Morning Glory - 1933


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #55 - Films - Leading Men - The Co-Stars of... Katherine Hepburn - Name the actor and the film - Date is optional...

1. Humphrey Bogart - The African Queen - 1951
2. Cary Grant - Bringing Up Baby 1938 (plus three other films)
3. Spencer Tracy - Adam's Rib, Desk Set
4. Burt Lancaster - The Rainmaker - 1956
5. Douglas Fairbanks, Jr. - Morning Glory - 1933 
6. Spencer Tracy - Guess Who's Coming to Dinner -1967


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #55 - Films - Leading Men - The Co-Stars of... Katherine Hepburn - Name the actor and the film - Date is optional...

1. Humphrey Bogart - The African Queen - 1951
2. Cary Grant - Bringing Up Baby 1938 (plus three other films)
3. Spencer Tracy - Adam's Rib, Desk Set
4. Burt Lancaster - The Rainmaker - 1956
5. Douglas Fairbanks, Jr. - Morning Glory - 1933
6. Spencer Tracy - Guess Who's Coming to Dinner -1967 
7. Henry Fonda - On Golden Pond - 1981


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #55 - Films - Leading Men - The Co-Stars of... Katherine Hepburn - Name the actor and the film - Date is optional...

1. Humphrey Bogart - The African Queen - 1951
2. Cary Grant - Bringing Up Baby 1938 (plus three other films)
3. Spencer Tracy - Adam's Rib, Desk Set
4. Burt Lancaster - The Rainmaker - 1956
5. Douglas Fairbanks, Jr. - Morning Glory - 1933
6. Spencer Tracy - Guess Who's Coming to Dinner -1967
7. Henry Fonda - On Golden Pond - 1981
8. James Stewart- The Philadelphia Story (1940)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #55 - Films - Leading Men - The Co-Stars of... Katherine Hepburn - Name the actor and the film - Date is optional...

1. Humphrey Bogart - The African Queen - 1951
2. Cary Grant - Bringing Up Baby 1938 (plus three other films)
3. Spencer Tracy - Adam's Rib, Desk Set
4. Burt Lancaster - The Rainmaker - 1956
5. Douglas Fairbanks, Jr. - Morning Glory - 1933
6. Spencer Tracy - Guess Who's Coming to Dinner -1967
7. Henry Fonda - On Golden Pond - 1981
8. James Stewart- The Philadelphia Story (1940) 
9. Charles Boyer. Break of Hearts ( 1935)


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #55 - Films - Leading Men - The Co-Stars of... Katherine Hepburn - Name the actor and the film - Date is optional...

1. Humphrey Bogart - The African Queen - 1951
2. Cary Grant - Bringing Up Baby 1938 (plus three other films)
3. Spencer Tracy - Adam's Rib, Desk Set
4. Burt Lancaster - The Rainmaker - 1956
5. Douglas Fairbanks, Jr. - Morning Glory - 1933
6. Spencer Tracy - Guess Who's Coming to Dinner -1967
7. Henry Fonda - On Golden Pond - 1981
8. James Stewart- The Philadelphia Story (1940) 
9. Charles Boyer. Break of Hearts ( 1935) 
10. John Wayne - Rooster Cogburn - 1975


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #55 - Films - Leading Men - The Co-Stars of... Katherine Hepburn - Name the actor and the film - Date is optional...

1. Humphrey Bogart - The African Queen - 1951
2. Cary Grant - Bringing Up Baby 1938 (plus three other films)
3. Spencer Tracy - Adam's Rib, Desk Set
4. Burt Lancaster - The Rainmaker - 1956
5. Douglas Fairbanks, Jr. - Morning Glory - 1933
6. Spencer Tracy - Guess Who's Coming to Dinner -1967
7. Henry Fonda - On Golden Pond - 1981
8. James Stewart- The Philadelphia Story (1940)
9. Charles Boyer. Break of Hearts ( 1935)
10. John Wayne - Rooster Cogburn - 1975
11. Laurence Olivier - Love Among the Ruins - 1975


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #55 - Films - Leading Men - The Co-Stars of... Katherine Hepburn - Name the actor and the film - Date is optional...

1. Humphrey Bogart - The African Queen - 1951
2. Cary Grant - Bringing Up Baby 1938 (plus three other films)
3. Spencer Tracy - Adam's Rib, Desk Set
4. Burt Lancaster - The Rainmaker - 1956
5. Douglas Fairbanks, Jr. - Morning Glory - 1933
6. Spencer Tracy - Guess Who's Coming to Dinner -1967
7. Henry Fonda - On Golden Pond - 1981
8. James Stewart- The Philadelphia Story (1940)
9. Charles Boyer. Break of Hearts ( 1935)
10. John Wayne - Rooster Cogburn - 1975
11. Laurence Olivier - Love Among the Ruins - 1975 
12. Peter O'Toole - The Lion in Winter - 1968


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #55 - Films - Leading Men - The Co-Stars of... Katherine Hepburn - Name the actor and the film - Date is optional...

1. Humphrey Bogart - The African Queen - 1951
2. Cary Grant - Bringing Up Baby 1938 (plus three other films)
3. Spencer Tracy - Adam's Rib, Desk Set
4. Burt Lancaster - The Rainmaker - 1956
5. Douglas Fairbanks, Jr. - Morning Glory - 1933
6. Spencer Tracy - Guess Who's Coming to Dinner -1967
7. Henry Fonda - On Golden Pond - 1981
8. James Stewart- The Philadelphia Story (1940)
9. Charles Boyer. Break of Hearts ( 1935)
10. John Wayne - Rooster Cogburn - 1975
11. Laurence Olivier - Love Among the Ruins - 1975
12. Peter O'Toole - The Lion in Winter - 1968
13. Paul Henreid - Song of Love - 1947 - (Biopic of Clara and Robert Schumann and their relationship with Brahms - Underrated - Highly recommended.

I created this theme and so the next is available to whomever wishes to claim it.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #56: Robert De Niro movies you've seen - in chronological order. Title (year):

1. Bang the Drum Slowly (1973)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #56: Robert De Niro movies you've seen - in chronological order. Title (year):

1. Bang the Drum Slowly (1973) 
2. Mean Streets (1973)


----------



## SanAntone

It's been three hours since the last entry. Maybe the theme is too simple or boring. If someone wants to come up with a better theme, feel free to do so.


----------



## Art Rock

It's Sunday, things may be slower than usual.

Theme #56: Robert De Niro movies you've seen - in chronological order. Title (year):

1. Bang the Drum Slowly (1973)
2. Mean Streets (1973)
3. Brazil (1985)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #56: Robert De Niro movies you've seen - in chronological order. Title (year):

1. Bang the Drum Slowly (1973)
2. Mean Streets (1973)
3. Brazil (1985) 
4. The Mission (1986)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #56: Robert De Niro movies you've seen - in chronological order. Title (year):

1. Bang the Drum Slowly (1973)
2. Mean Streets (1973)
3. Brazil (1985) 
4. The Mission (1986)
5. The Untouchables (1987)


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #56: Robert De Niro movies you've seen - in chronological order. Title (year):

1. Bang the Drum Slowly (1973)
2. Mean Streets (1973)
3. Brazil (1985) 
4. The Mission (1986)
5. The Untouchables (1987) 
6. Midnight Run (1988)


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> It's been three hours since the last entry. Maybe the theme is too simple or boring. If someone wants to come up with a better theme, feel free to do so.


I'm on the West Coast, where it's Pacific Daylight Savings time. An hour ago or so ago it wasn't even 8 in the morning yet. 3 hours prior to that it would have been somewhere between 4 and 5AM. During the school year I'm not even up until 6AM, and now that school's out I'm not up 'til 6:30 or 7:00. Today I slept in 'til 8:30AM. 

3 hours without a post is hardly a good measure.


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> I'm on the West Coast, where it's Pacific Daylight Savings time. An hour ago or so ago it wasn't even 8 in the morning yet. 3 hours prior to that it would have been somewhere between 4 and 5AM. During the school year I'm not even up until 6AM, and now that school's out I'm not up 'til 6:30 or 7:00. Today I slept in 'til 8:30AM.
> 
> 3 hours without a post is hardly a good measure.


At 5 am, I was at my desk in downtown Chicago working and I'm none the worse for wear - I'm bright-eyed, bushy-tailed (figuratively - I don't actually have a tail), wildly temperamental, easily provoked, quick to anger and willing to hold a grudge forever - In other words, my usual self.

It's a good theme, the forum was deserted.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #56: Robert De Niro movies you've seen - in chronological order. Title (year):

1. Bang the Drum Slowly (1973)
2. Mean Streets (1973)
3. Brazil (1985)
4. The Mission (1986)
5. The Untouchables (1987)
6. Midnight Run (1988) 
7. Goodfellas (1990)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #56: Robert De Niro movies you've seen - in chronological order. Title (year):

1. Bang the Drum Slowly (1973)
2. Mean Streets (1973)
3. Brazil (1985)
4. The Mission (1986)
5. The Untouchables (1987)
6. Midnight Run (1988)
7. Goodfellas (1990)
8. Awakenings (1990)


----------



## Ingélou

I think the problem is the 'chronological' stuff. If you could just put on the ones you've seen it would be so much easier.


----------



## SanAntone

Since the third choice threw a wrench into the chronological gears with a gap that included some of his best/most popular movies, it makes it a bit harder. But there are still at least five great movies he made post 1990.


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> Since the third choice threw a wrench into the chronological gears with a gap that included some of his best/most popular movies...


Sorry about that, I just wanted to keep the thread going and Brazil was the only one I could think of that I'd actually seen.


----------



## Ingélou

I hope someone goes with a film in the nineties, then - my next film that I've seen would throw another wrench in there!


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #56: Robert De Niro movies you've seen - in chronological order. Title (year):

1. Bang the Drum Slowly (1973)
2. Mean Streets (1973)
3. Brazil (1985)
4. The Mission (1986)
5. The Untouchables (1987)
6. Midnight Run (1988)
7. Goodfellas (1990)
8. Awakenings (1990) 
9. Backdraft (1991)


----------



## Art Rock

Ingélou said:


> I hope someone goes with a film in the nineties, then - my next film that I've seen would throw another wrench in there!


My next one would be 2015, so I'll shut up for now.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #56: Robert De Niro movies you've seen - in chronological order. Title (year):

1. Bang the Drum Slowly (1973)
2. Mean Streets (1973)
3. Brazil (1985)
4. The Mission (1986)
5. The Untouchables (1987)
6. Midnight Run (1988)
7. Goodfellas (1990)
8. Awakenings (1990)
9. Backdraft (1991) 
10. Cape Fear (1991)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #56: Robert De Niro movies you've seen - in chronological order. Title (year):

1. Bang the Drum Slowly (1973)
2. Mean Streets (1973)
3. Brazil (1985)
4. The Mission (1986)
5. The Untouchables (1987)
6. Midnight Run (1988)
7. Goodfellas (1990)
8. Awakenings (1990)
9. Backdraft (1991)
10. Cape Fear (1991)
11. This Boys Life (1993)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #56: Robert De Niro movies you've seen - in chronological order. Title (year):

1. Bang the Drum Slowly (1973)
2. Mean Streets (1973)
3. Brazil (1985)
4. The Mission (1986)
5. The Untouchables (1987)
6. Midnight Run (1988)
7. Goodfellas (1990)
8. Awakenings (1990)
9. Backdraft (1991)
10. Cape Fear (1991)
11. This Boys Life (1993) 
12. Casino (1995)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #56: Robert De Niro movies you've seen - in chronological order. Title (year):

1. Bang the Drum Slowly (1973)
2. Mean Streets (1973)
3. Brazil (1985)
4. The Mission (1986)
5. The Untouchables (1987)
6. Midnight Run (1988)
7. Goodfellas (1990)
8. Awakenings (1990)
9. Backdraft (1991)
10. Cape Fear (1991)
11. This Boys Life (1993)
12. Casino (1995) 
13. Meet the Parents (2000)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #57 - Deserts of the World, with the countries they're in:

1. Sahara Desert - Algeria, Chad, Egypt, Libya, Mali, Mauritania, Morocco, Niger, Sudan and Tunisia


----------



## Taggart

Theme #57 - Deserts of the World, with the countries they're in:

1. Sahara Desert - Algeria, Chad, Egypt, Libya, Mali, Mauritania, Morocco, Niger, Sudan and Tunisia
2, Atacama Desert – Chile and Peru


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #57 - Deserts of the World, with the countries they're in:

1. Sahara Desert - Algeria, Chad, Egypt, Libya, Mali, Mauritania, Morocco, Niger, Sudan and Tunisia
2, Atacama Desert – Chile and Peru 
3. Great Victoria Desert - Australia


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #57 - Deserts of the World, with the countries they're in:

1. Sahara Desert - Algeria, Chad, Egypt, Libya, Mali, Mauritania, Morocco, Niger, Sudan and Tunisia
2, Atacama Desert – Chile and Peru
3. Great Victoria Desert - Australia 
4. Karakum Desert - Turkmenistan


----------



## pianozach

Theme #57 - Deserts of the World, with the countries they're in:

1. Sahara Desert - Algeria, Chad, Egypt, Libya, Mali, Mauritania, Morocco, Niger, Sudan and Tunisia
2, Atacama Desert – Chile and Peru
3. Great Victoria Desert - Australia
4. Karakum Desert - Turkmenistan
5. Mojave/Mohave Desert - California/Nevada in USA (The spelling changes as you drive over the state border)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #57 - Deserts of the World, with the countries they're in:

1. Sahara Desert - Algeria, Chad, Egypt, Libya, Mali, Mauritania, Morocco, Niger, Sudan and Tunisia
2, Atacama Desert – Chile and Peru
3. Great Victoria Desert - Australia
4. Karakum Desert - Turkmenistan
5. Mojave/Mohave Desert - California/Nevada in USA (The spelling changes as you drive over the state border) 
6. Great Basin Desert - Nevada, Utah, California - USA


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #57 - Deserts of the World, with the countries they're in:

1. Sahara Desert - Algeria, Chad, Egypt, Libya, Mali, Mauritania, Morocco, Niger, Sudan and Tunisia
2, Atacama Desert – Chile and Peru
3. Great Victoria Desert - Australia
4. Karakum Desert - Turkmenistan
5. Mojave/Mohave Desert - California/Nevada in USA (The spelling changes as you drive over the state border)
6. Great Basin Desert - Nevada, Utah, California - USA
7. Negev - Israel


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #57 - Deserts of the World, with the countries they're in:

1. Sahara Desert - Algeria, Chad, Egypt, Libya, Mali, Mauritania, Morocco, Niger, Sudan and Tunisia
2, Atacama Desert – Chile and Peru
3. Great Victoria Desert - Australia
4. Karakum Desert - Turkmenistan
5. Mojave/Mohave Desert - California/Nevada in USA (The spelling changes as you drive over the state border)
6. Great Basin Desert - Nevada, Utah, California - USA
7. Negev - Israel
8. Gobi Desert - Mongolia & China


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #57 - Deserts of the World, with the countries they're in:

1. Sahara Desert - Algeria, Chad, Egypt, Libya, Mali, Mauritania, Morocco, Niger, Sudan and Tunisia
2, Atacama Desert – Chile and Peru
3. Great Victoria Desert - Australia
4. Karakum Desert - Turkmenistan
5. Mojave/Mohave Desert - California/Nevada in USA (The spelling changes as you drive over the state border)
6. Great Basin Desert - Nevada, Utah, California - USA
7. Negev - Israel
8. Gobi Desert - Mongolia & China 
9. Kyzylkum Desert - Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #57 - Deserts of the World, with the countries they're in:

1. Sahara Desert - Algeria, Chad, Egypt, Libya, Mali, Mauritania, Morocco, Niger, Sudan and Tunisia
2, Atacama Desert – Chile and Peru
3. Great Victoria Desert - Australia
4. Karakum Desert - Turkmenistan
5. Mojave/Mohave Desert - California/Nevada in USA (The spelling changes as you drive over the state border)
6. Great Basin Desert - Nevada, Utah, California - USA
7. Negev - Israel
8. Gobi Desert - Mongolia & China
9. Kyzylkum Desert - Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan 
10. Arabian Desert - Qatar, Kuwait, United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Iraq, Oman, Yemen and Iran


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #57 - Deserts of the World, with the countries they're in:

1. Sahara Desert - Algeria, Chad, Egypt, Libya, Mali, Mauritania, Morocco, Niger, Sudan and Tunisia
2, Atacama Desert – Chile and Peru
3. Great Victoria Desert - Australia
4. Karakum Desert - Turkmenistan
5. Mojave/Mohave Desert - California/Nevada in USA (The spelling changes as you drive over the state border)
6. Great Basin Desert - Nevada, Utah, California - USA
7. Negev - Israel
8. Gobi Desert - Mongolia & China
9. Kyzylkum Desert - Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan
10. Arabian Desert - Qatar, Kuwait, United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Iraq, Oman, Yemen and Iran
11. Thar Desert - India & Pakistan


----------



## Taggart

Theme #57 - Deserts of the World, with the countries they're in:

1. Sahara Desert - Algeria, Chad, Egypt, Libya, Mali, Mauritania, Morocco, Niger, Sudan and Tunisia
2, Atacama Desert – Chile and Peru
3. Great Victoria Desert - Australia
4. Karakum Desert - Turkmenistan
5. Mojave/Mohave Desert - California/Nevada in USA (The spelling changes as you drive over the state border)
6. Great Basin Desert - Nevada, Utah, California - USA
7. Negev - Israel
8. Gobi Desert - Mongolia & China
9. Kyzylkum Desert - Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan
10. Arabian Desert - Qatar, Kuwait, United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Iraq, Oman, Yemen and Iran
11. Thar Desert - India & Pakistan
12. Red Desert - Wyoming, USA


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #57 - Deserts of the World, with the countries they're in:

1. Sahara Desert - Algeria, Chad, Egypt, Libya, Mali, Mauritania, Morocco, Niger, Sudan and Tunisia
2, Atacama Desert – Chile and Peru
3. Great Victoria Desert - Australia
4. Karakum Desert - Turkmenistan
5. Mojave/Mohave Desert - California/Nevada in USA (The spelling changes as you drive over the state border)
6. Great Basin Desert - Nevada, Utah, California - USA
7. Negev - Israel
8. Gobi Desert - Mongolia & China
9. Kyzylkum Desert - Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan
10. Arabian Desert - Qatar, Kuwait, United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Iraq, Oman, Yemen and Iran
11. Thar Desert - India & Pakistan
12. Red Desert - Wyoming, USA
13. Antarctic Polar Desert - No country


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #58 - American Sitcoms first aired before the year 2000

1. Cheers


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #58 - American Sitcoms first aired before the year 2000

1. Cheers
2. The Dick Van D-y-k-e Show (1961-6)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #58 - American Sitcoms first aired before the year 2000

1. Cheers
2. The Dick Van D-y-k-e Show (1961-6)  
3. Bewitched (1964-1972)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #58 - American Sitcoms first aired before the year 2000

1. Cheers (1982-1993)
2. The Dick Van D-y-k-e Show (1961-6)  
3. Bewitched (1964-1972) 
4. M*A*S*H (1972-1983)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #58 - American Sitcoms first aired before the year 2000

1. Cheers (1982-1993)
2. The Dick Van D-y-k-e Show (1961-6) 
3. Bewitched (1964-1972)
4. M*A*S*H (1972-1983)
5. Seinfeld (1989-1998)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #58 - American Sitcoms first aired before the year 2000

1. Cheers (1982-1993)
2. The Dick Van D-y-k-e Show (1961-6) 
3. Bewitched (1964-1972)
4. M*A*S*H (1972-1983)
5. Seinfeld (1989-1998) 
6. Who's the Boss- (1985-1992)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #58 - American Sitcoms first aired before the year 2000

1. Cheers (1982-1993)
2. The Dick Van D-y-k-e Show (1961-6) 
3. Bewitched (1964-1972)
4. M*A*S*H (1972-1983)
5. Seinfeld (1989-1998)
6. Who's the Boss- (1985-1992) 
7. All in the Family (1971 - 1979)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #58 - American Sitcoms first aired before the year 2000

1. Cheers (1982-1993)
2. The Dick Van D-y-k-e Show (1961-6) 
3. Bewitched (1964-1972)
4. M*A*S*H (1972-1983)
5. Seinfeld (1989-1998)
6. Who's the Boss- (1985-1992)
7. All in the Family (1971 - 1979)
8. Frasier (1993-2004)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #58 - American Sitcoms first aired before the year 2000

1. Cheers (1982-1993)
2. The Dick Van D-y-k-e Show (1961-6) 
3. Bewitched (1964-1972)
4. M*A*S*H (1972-1983)
5. Seinfeld (1989-1998)
6. Who's the Boss- (1985-1992)
7. All in the Family (1971 - 1979)
8. Frasier (1993-2004)
9. I Love Lucy (1951-1957)


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #58 - American Sitcoms first aired before the year 2000

1. Cheers (1982-1993)
2. The Dick Van D-y-k-e Show (1961-6) 
3. Bewitched (1964-1972)
4. M*A*S*H (1972-1983)
5. Seinfeld (1989-1998)
6. Who's the Boss- (1985-1992)
7. All in the Family (1971 - 1979)
8. Frasier (1993-2004)
9. I Love Lucy (1951-1957)
10. Gilligan’s Island (1964-1967)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #58 - American Sitcoms first aired before the year 2000

1. Cheers (1982-1993)
2. The Dick Van D-y-k-e Show (1961-6) 
3. Bewitched (1964-1972)
4. M*A*S*H (1972-1983)
5. Seinfeld (1989-1998)
6. Who's the Boss- (1985-1992)
7. All in the Family (1971 - 1979)
8. Frasier (1993-2004)
9. I Love Lucy (1951-1957)
10. Gilligan’s Island (1964-1967) 
11.Mr Ed ( 1961-1966)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #58 - American Sitcoms first aired before the year 2000

1. Cheers (1982-1993)
2. The Dick Van D-y-k-e Show (1961-6) 
3. Bewitched (1964-1972)
4. M*A*S*H (1972-1983)
5. Seinfeld (1989-1998)
6. Who's the Boss- (1985-1992)
7. All in the Family (1971 - 1979)
8. Frasier (1993-2004)
9. I Love Lucy (1951-1957)
10. Gilligan’s Island (1964-1967)
11.Mr Ed ( 1961-1966) 
12. The Munsters (1964 - 1966)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #58 - American Sitcoms first aired before the year 2000

1. Cheers (1982-1993)
2. The Dick Van D-y-k-e Show (1961-6) 
3. Bewitched (1964-1972)
4. M*A*S*H (1972-1983)
5. Seinfeld (1989-1998)
6. Who's the Boss- (1985-1992)
7. All in the Family (1971 - 1979)
8. Frasier (1993-2004)
9. I Love Lucy (1951-1957)
10. Gilligan’s Island (1964-1967)
11.Mr Ed ( 1961-1966)
12. The Munsters (1964 - 1966) 
13. I Married Joan (1952-1955)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #59 - Glorious Gardens. The sort that are well-known and attract sightseers or keen gardeners even if they're not big. Please put the country they're in, and feel free to include an asterisk if you've been to the one that you post.

1. Royal Horticultural Society Garden at Harlow Carr, Yorkshire, England*


----------



## Taggart

Theme #59 - Glorious Gardens. The sort that are well-known and attract sightseers or keen gardeners even if they're not big. Please put the country they're in, and feel free to include an asterisk if you've been to the one that you post.

1. Royal Horticultural Society Garden at Harlow Carr, Yorkshire, England*
2. RHS Wisley, Surrey, England *


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #59 - Glorious Gardens. The sort that are well-known and attract sightseers or keen gardeners even if they're not big. Please put the country they're in, and feel free to include an asterisk if you've been to the one that you post.

1. Royal Horticultural Society Garden at Harlow Carr, Yorkshire, England*
2. RHS Wisley, Surrey, England *
2. Chicago Botanic Garden - Glencoe, IL, USA *


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #59 - Glorious Gardens. The sort that are well-known and attract sightseers or keen gardeners even if they're not big. Please put the country they're in, and feel free to include an asterisk if you've been to the one that you post.

1. Royal Horticultural Society Garden at Harlow Carr, Yorkshire, England*
2. RHS Wisley, Surrey, England *
3. Chicago Botanic Garden - Glencoe, IL, USA *
4. Botanic Gardens, Singapore *


(first date with my wife to be, 1999)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #59 - Glorious Gardens. The sort that are well-known and attract sightseers or keen gardeners even if they're not big. Please put the country they're in, and feel free to include an asterisk if you've been to the one that you post.

1. Royal Horticultural Society Garden at Harlow Carr, Yorkshire, England*
2. RHS Wisley, Surrey, England *
3. Chicago Botanic Garden - Glencoe, IL, USA *
4. Botanic Gardens, Singapore *
5. Cheekwood - Nashville, TN, USA *


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #59 - Glorious Gardens. The sort that are well-known and attract sightseers or keen gardeners even if they're not big. Please put the country they're in, and feel free to include an asterisk if you've been to the one that you post.

1. Royal Horticultural Society Garden at Harlow Carr, Yorkshire, England*
2. RHS Wisley, Surrey, England *
3. Chicago Botanic Garden - Glencoe, IL, USA *
4. Botanic Gardens, Singapore *
5. Cheekwood - Nashville, TN, USA *
6. Keukenhof - Netherlands *


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #59 - Glorious Gardens. The sort that are well-known and attract sightseers or keen gardeners even if they're not big. Please put the country they're in, and feel free to include an asterisk if you've been to the one that you post.

1. Royal Horticultural Society Garden at Harlow Carr, Yorkshire, England*
2. RHS Wisley, Surrey, England *
3. Chicago Botanic Garden - Glencoe, IL, USA *
4. Botanic Gardens, Singapore *
5. Cheekwood - Nashville, TN, USA *
6. Keukenhof - Netherlands * 
7. National Botanic Gardens, Glasnevin, County Dublin, Ireland *


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #59 - Glorious Gardens. The sort that are well-known and attract sightseers or keen gardeners even if they're not big. Please put the country they're in, and feel free to include an asterisk if you've been to the one that you post.

1. Royal Horticultural Society Garden at Harlow Carr, Yorkshire, England*
2. RHS Wisley, Surrey, England *
3. Chicago Botanic Garden - Glencoe, IL, USA *
4. Botanic Gardens, Singapore *
5. Cheekwood - Nashville, TN, USA *
6. Keukenhof - Netherlands *
7. National Botanic Gardens, Glasnevin, County Dublin, Ireland *
8. Slender West Lake garden - Yangzhou, China *


----------



## espressivo dolente

Theme #59 - Glorious Gardens. The sort that are well-known and attract sightseers or keen gardeners even if they're not big. Please put the country they're in, and feel free to include an asterisk if you've been to the one that you post.

1. Royal Horticultural Society Garden at Harlow Carr, Yorkshire, England*
2. RHS Wisley, Surrey, England *
3. Chicago Botanic Garden - Glencoe, IL, USA *
4. Botanic Gardens, Singapore *
5. Cheekwood - Nashville, TN, USA *
6. Keukenhof - Netherlands *
7. National Botanic Gardens, Glasnevin, County Dublin, Ireland * 
8. Slender West Lake garden - Yangzhou, China * 
9. Missouri Botanical Garden, St. Louis, Missouri USA*


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #59 - Glorious Gardens. The sort that are well-known and attract sightseers or keen gardeners even if they're not big. Please put the country they're in, and feel free to include an asterisk if you've been to the one that you post.

1. Royal Horticultural Society Garden at Harlow Carr, Yorkshire, England*
2. RHS Wisley, Surrey, England *
3. Chicago Botanic Garden - Glencoe, IL, USA *
4. Botanic Gardens, Singapore *
5. Cheekwood - Nashville, TN, USA *
6. Keukenhof - Netherlands *
7. National Botanic Gardens, Glasnevin, County Dublin, Ireland *
8. Slender West Lake garden - Yangzhou, China *
9. Missouri Botanical Garden, St. Louis, Missouri USA* 
10. Retiro Park - Madrid*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #59 - Glorious Gardens. The sort that are well-known and attract sightseers or keen gardeners even if they're not big. Please put the country they're in, and feel free to include an asterisk if you've been to the one that you post.

1. Royal Horticultural Society Garden at Harlow Carr, Yorkshire, England*
2. RHS Wisley, Surrey, England *
3. Chicago Botanic Garden - Glencoe, IL, USA *
4. Botanic Gardens, Singapore *
5. Cheekwood - Nashville, TN, USA *
6. Keukenhof - Netherlands *
7. National Botanic Gardens, Glasnevin, County Dublin, Ireland *
8. Slender West Lake garden - Yangzhou, China *
9. Missouri Botanical Garden, St. Louis, Missouri USA* 
10. Retiro Park - Madrid* 
11. Montréal Botanical Garden, Quebec, Canada *


----------



## SanAntone

heme #59 - Glorious Gardens. The sort that are well-known and attract sightseers or keen gardeners even if they're not big. Please put the country they're in, and feel free to include an asterisk if you've been to the one that you post.

1. Royal Horticultural Society Garden at Harlow Carr, Yorkshire, England*
2. RHS Wisley, Surrey, England *
3. Chicago Botanic Garden - Glencoe, IL, USA *
4. Botanic Gardens, Singapore *
5. Cheekwood - Nashville, TN, USA *
6. Keukenhof - Netherlands *
7. National Botanic Gardens, Glasnevin, County Dublin, Ireland *
8. Slender West Lake garden - Yangzhou, China *
9. Missouri Botanical Garden, St. Louis, Missouri USA*
10. Retiro Park - Madrid*
11. Montréal Botanical Garden, Quebec, Canada *
12. Brooklyn Botanical Gardens - Brooklyn, NY, USA *


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #59 - Glorious Gardens. The sort that are well-known and attract sightseers or keen gardeners even if they're not big. Please put the country they're in, and feel free to include an asterisk if you've been to the one that you post.

1. Royal Horticultural Society Garden at Harlow Carr, Yorkshire, England*
2. RHS Wisley, Surrey, England *
3. Chicago Botanic Garden - Glencoe, IL, USA *
4. Botanic Gardens, Singapore *
5. Cheekwood - Nashville, TN, USA *
6. Keukenhof - Netherlands *
7. National Botanic Gardens, Glasnevin, County Dublin, Ireland *
8. Slender West Lake garden - Yangzhou, China *
9. Missouri Botanical Garden, St. Louis, Missouri USA*
10. Retiro Park - Madrid*
11. Montréal Botanical Garden, Quebec, Canada *
12. Brooklyn Botanical Gardens - Brooklyn, NY, USA * 
13. The Butchart Gardens, Victoria, B.C. - Canada *


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #60 - This country's national flag must have at least one of the following four colors - orange - yellow - green - black

List the country and *one color* - *Max of 4 uses* on any one color

1. Éire - green


----------



## Rogerx

List the country and *one color* - *Max of 4 uses* on any one color

1. Éire - green 
2. Ukraine - yellow


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #60 - This country's national flag must have at least one of the following four colors - orange - yellow - green - black 

List the country and *one color* - *Max of 4 uses* on any one color

1. Éire - green
2. Ukraine - yellow
3. Netherlands - red


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> Theme #60 - This country's national flag must have at least one of the following four colors - orange - yellow - green - black
> 
> List the country and *one color* - *Max of 4 uses* on any one color
> 
> 1. Éire - green
> 2. Ukraine - yellow
> 3. Netherlands - *red*


one of the following four colors - *orange - yellow - green - black*


----------



## Art Rock

Sorry, busy with other things.


Theme #60 - This country's national flag must have at least one of the following four colors - orange - yellow - green - black

List the country and *one color* - *Max of 4 uses* on any one color

1. Éire - green
2. Ukraine - yellow
3.Germany - Black


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #60 - This country's national flag must have at least one of the following four colors - orange - yellow - green - black

List the country and *one color* - *Max of 4 uses* on any one color

1. Éire - green
2. Ukraine - yellow
3. Germany - black
4. Mexico - green


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #60 - This country's national flag must have at least one of the following four colors - orange - yellow - green - black

List the country and *one color* - *Max of 4 uses* on any one color

1. Éire - green
2. Ukraine - yellow
3. Germany - black
4. Mexico - green
5. Cote d'Ivoire - orange


----------



## Rogerx

1. Éire - green
2. Ukraine - yellow
3. Germany - black
4. Mexico - green
5. Cote d'Ivoire - orange
6. Italy -green


----------



## Highwayman

1. Éire - green
2. Ukraine - yellow
3. Germany - black
4. Mexico - green
5. Cote d'Ivoire - orange
6. Italy - green 
7. Bhutan - orange


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #60 - This country's national flag must have at least one of the following four colors - *orange - yellow - green - black*

List the country and *one color* - *Max of 4 uses* on any one color

1. Éire - green
2. Ukraine - yellow
3. Germany - black
4. Mexico - green
5. Cote d'Ivoire - orange
6. Italy - green
7. Bhutan - orange
8. Sweden - yellow


----------



## Rogerx

1. Éire - green
2. Ukraine - yellow
3. Germany - black
4. Mexico - green
5. Cote d'Ivoire - orange
6. Italy - green
7. Bhutan - orange
8. Sweden - yellow 
9. Belgium - yellow


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Please copy and paste the entire post including the theme otherwise players will be unaware of the 4 Max per color restriction.*


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #60 - This country's national flag must have at least one of the following four colors - *orange - yellow - green - black*

List the country and *one color* - *Max of 4 uses* on any one color 

1. Éire - green
2. Ukraine - yellow
3. Germany - black
4. Mexico - green
5. Cote d'Ivoire - orange
6. Italy - green
7. Bhutan - orange
8. Sweden - yellow
9. Belgium - yellow
10. Egypt - black


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #60 - This country's national flag must have at least one of the following four colors - *orange - yellow - green - black*

List the country and *one color* - *Max of 4 uses* on any one color

1. Éire - green
2. Ukraine - yellow
3. Germany - black
4. Mexico - green
5. Cote d'Ivoire - orange
6. Italy - green
7. Bhutan - orange
8. Sweden - yellow
9. Belgium - yellow
10. Egypt - black
11. Brazil - green

Note: green has been used 4 times and is no longer eligible for inclusion.


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #60 - This country's national flag must have at least one of the following four colors - *orange - yellow - green - black*

List the country and *one color* - *Max of 4 uses* on any one color

1. Éire - green
2. Ukraine - yellow
3. Germany - black
4. Mexico - green
5. Cote d'Ivoire - orange
6. Italy - green
7. Bhutan - orange
8. Sweden - yellow
9. Belgium - yellow
10. Egypt - black
11. Brazil - green 
12. Angola - black


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #60 - This country's national flag must have at least one of the following four colors - *orange - yellow - green - black*

List the country and *one color* - *Max of 4 uses* on any one color

1. Éire - green
2. Ukraine - yellow
3. Germany - black
4. Mexico - green
5. Cote d'Ivoire - orange
6. Italy - green
7. Bhutan - orange
8. Sweden - yellow
9. Belgium - yellow
10. Egypt - black
11. Brazil - green
12. Angola - black
13. Lithuania - yellow


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #61: movies where someone primarily known as singer rather than actor plays a smaller or bigger role. Name movie, actor/singer, and if applicable roll. No repeats of movie or actor/singer.

1. Mona Lisa Smile - Tori Amos - Singer at a wedding


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #61: movies where someone primarily known as singer rather than actor plays a smaller or bigger role. Name movie, actor/singer, and if applicable roll. No repeats of movie or actor/singer.

1. Mona Lisa Smile - Tori Amos - Singer at a wedding
2. Dick Tracey - Madonna - Breathless Mahoney (sings Sondheim song)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #61: movies where someone primarily known as singer rather than actor plays a smaller or bigger role. Name movie, actor/singer, and if applicable roll. No repeats of movie or actor/singer.

1. Mona Lisa Smile - Tori Amos - Singer at a wedding
2. Dick Tracey - Madonna - Breathless Mahoney (sings Sondheim song)
3. Pirate of the Caribbean: At World's End - Keith Richards - Captain Teague (father of Jack Sparrow)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #61: movies where someone primarily known as singer rather than actor plays a smaller or bigger role. Name movie, actor/singer, and if applicable roll. No repeats of movie or actor/singer.

1. Mona Lisa Smile - Tori Amos - Singer at a wedding
2. Dick Tracey - Madonna - Breathless Mahoney (sings Sondheim song) 
3. Pirate of the Caribbean: At World's End - Keith Richards - Captain Teague (father of Jack Sparrow) 
4. Rio Bravo - Ricky Nelson - Colorado Ryan - gunslinger


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #61: movies where someone primarily known as singer rather than actor plays a smaller or bigger role. Name movie, actor/singer, and if applicable roll. No repeats of movie or actor/singer.

1. Mona Lisa Smile - Tori Amos - Singer at a wedding
2. Dick Tracey - Madonna - Breathless Mahoney (sings Sondheim song)
3. Pirate of the Caribbean: At World's End - Keith Richards - Captain Teague (father of Jack Sparrow)
4. Rio Bravo - Ricky Nelson - Colorado Ryan - gunslinger 
5. The Road to Morocco - Bing Crosby - Jeff Peters, shipwrecked stowaway


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #61: movies where someone primarily known as singer rather than actor plays a smaller or bigger role. Name movie, actor/singer, and if applicable roll. No repeats of movie or actor/singer.

1. Mona Lisa Smile - Tori Amos - Singer at a wedding
2. Dick Tracey - Madonna - Breathless Mahoney (sings Sondheim song)
3. Pirate of the Caribbean: At World's End - Keith Richards - Captain Teague (father of Jack Sparrow)
4. Rio Bravo - Ricky Nelson - Colorado Ryan - gunslinger
5. The Road to Morocco - Bing Crosby - Jeff Peters, shipwrecked stowaway 
6. From Here to Eternity - Frank Sinatra - Private Angelo Maggio


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #61: movies where someone primarily known as singer rather than actor plays a smaller or bigger role. Name movie, actor/singer, and if applicable roll. No repeats of movie or actor/singer.

1. Mona Lisa Smile - Tori Amos - Singer at a wedding
2. Dick Tracey - Madonna - Breathless Mahoney (sings Sondheim song)
3. Pirate of the Caribbean: At World's End - Keith Richards - Captain Teague (father of Jack Sparrow)
4. Rio Bravo - Ricky Nelson - Colorado Ryan - gunslinger
5. The Road to Morocco - Bing Crosby - Jeff Peters, shipwrecked stowaway 
6. From Here to Eternity - Frank Sinatra - Private Angelo Maggio
7. Bram Stokers Dracula - Tom Waits - crazy guy in prison


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #61: movies where someone primarily known as singer rather than actor plays a smaller or bigger role. Name movie, actor/singer, and if applicable roll. No repeats of movie or actor/singer.

1. Mona Lisa Smile - Tori Amos - Singer at a wedding
2. Dick Tracey - Madonna - Breathless Mahoney (sings Sondheim song)
3. Pirate of the Caribbean: At World's End - Keith Richards - Captain Teague (father of Jack Sparrow)
4. Rio Bravo - Ricky Nelson - Colorado Ryan - gunslinger
5. The Road to Morocco - Bing Crosby - Jeff Peters, shipwrecked stowaway
6. From Here to Eternity - Frank Sinatra - Private Angelo Maggio
7. Bram Stokers Dracula - Tom Waits - crazy guy in prison
8. Dune - Sting - Feyd-Rautha Harkonnen


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #61: movies where someone primarily known as singer rather than actor plays a smaller or bigger role. Name movie, actor/singer, and if applicable roll. No repeats of movie or actor/singer.

1. Mona Lisa Smile - Tori Amos - Singer at a wedding
2. Dick Tracey - Madonna - Breathless Mahoney (sings Sondheim song)
3. Pirate of the Caribbean: At World's End - Keith Richards - Captain Teague (father of Jack Sparrow)
4. Rio Bravo - Ricky Nelson - Colorado Ryan - gunslinger
5. The Road to Morocco - Bing Crosby - Jeff Peters, shipwrecked stowaway
6. From Here to Eternity - Frank Sinatra - Private Angelo Maggio
7. Bram Stokers Dracula - Tom Waits - crazy guy in prison
8. Dune - Sting - Feyd-Rautha Harkonnen 
9. Never Let Go - Adam Faith - Tommy Towers, car thief


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #61: movies where someone primarily known as singer rather than actor plays a smaller or bigger role. Name movie, actor/singer, and if applicable roll. No repeats of movie or actor/singer.

1. Mona Lisa Smile - Tori Amos - Singer at a wedding
2. Dick Tracey - Madonna - Breathless Mahoney (sings Sondheim song)
3. Pirate of the Caribbean: At World's End - Keith Richards - Captain Teague (father of Jack Sparrow)
4. Rio Bravo - Ricky Nelson - Colorado Ryan - gunslinger
5. The Road to Morocco - Bing Crosby - Jeff Peters, shipwrecked stowaway
6. From Here to Eternity - Frank Sinatra - Private Angelo Maggio
7. Bram Stokers Dracula - Tom Waits - crazy guy in prison
8. Dune - Sting - Feyd-Rautha Harkonnen 
9. Never Let Go - Adam Faith - Tommy Towers, car thief 
10. The Jazz Singer - Neil Diamond - Yussel Rabinovitch


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #61: movies where someone primarily known as singer rather than actor plays a smaller or bigger role. Name movie, actor/singer, and if applicable roll. No repeats of movie or actor/singer.

1. Mona Lisa Smile - Tori Amos - Singer at a wedding
2. Dick Tracey - Madonna - Breathless Mahoney (sings Sondheim song)
3. Pirate of the Caribbean: At World's End - Keith Richards - Captain Teague (father of Jack Sparrow)
4. Rio Bravo - Ricky Nelson - Colorado Ryan - gunslinger
5. The Road to Morocco - Bing Crosby - Jeff Peters, shipwrecked stowaway
6. From Here to Eternity - Frank Sinatra - Private Angelo Maggio
7. Bram Stokers Dracula - Tom Waits - crazy guy in prison
8. Dune - Sting - Feyd-Rautha Harkonnen
9. Never Let Go - Adam Faith - Tommy Towers, car thief
10. The Jazz Singer - Neil Diamond - Yussel Rabinovitch
11. Five Card Stud - Dean Martin - Van Morgan, gambler & hero


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #61: movies where someone primarily known as singer rather than actor plays a smaller or bigger role. Name movie, actor/singer, and if applicable roll. No repeats of movie or actor/singer.

1. Mona Lisa Smile - Tori Amos - Singer at a wedding
2. Dick Tracey - Madonna - Breathless Mahoney (sings Sondheim song)
3. Pirate of the Caribbean: At World's End - Keith Richards - Captain Teague (father of Jack Sparrow)
4. Rio Bravo - Ricky Nelson - Colorado Ryan - gunslinger
5. The Road to Morocco - Bing Crosby - Jeff Peters, shipwrecked stowaway
6. From Here to Eternity - Frank Sinatra - Private Angelo Maggio
7. Bram Stokers Dracula - Tom Waits - crazy guy in prison
8. Dune - Sting - Feyd-Rautha Harkonnen
9. Never Let Go - Adam Faith - Tommy Towers, car thief
10. The Jazz Singer - Neil Diamond - Yussel Rabinovitch
11. Five Card Stud - Dean Martin - Van Morgan, gambler & hero
12. Going My Way - Bing Crosby - Father Chuck O'Malley - a priest who can really carry a tune


----------



## Taggart

Theme #61: movies where someone primarily known as singer rather than actor plays a smaller or bigger role. Name movie, actor/singer, and if applicable roll. No repeats of movie or actor/singer. 

1. Mona Lisa Smile - Tori Amos - Singer at a wedding
2. Dick Tracey - Madonna - Breathless Mahoney (sings Sondheim song)
3. Pirate of the Caribbean: At World's End - Keith Richards - Captain Teague (father of Jack Sparrow)
4. Rio Bravo - Ricky Nelson - Colorado Ryan - gunslinger
5. The Road to Morocco - Bing Crosby - Jeff Peters, shipwrecked stowaway
6. From Here to Eternity - Frank Sinatra - Private Angelo Maggio
7. Bram Stokers Dracula - Tom Waits - crazy guy in prison
8. Dune - Sting - Feyd-Rautha Harkonnen
9. Never Let Go - Adam Faith - Tommy Towers, car thief
10. The Jazz Singer - Neil Diamond - Yussel Rabinovitch
11. Five Card Stud - Dean Martin - Van Morgan, gambler & hero
12. Going My Way - Bing Crosby - singing priest
13 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton - Doralee Rhodes, secretary


----------



## Taggart

Topic #62 - Re-arranging nature - famous gardeners or landscapers, give a garden or plant associated with the gardener.

1. Lancelot Capability Brown - Stowe Landscape Garden


----------



## Art Rock

Number 12 is disqualified (Bing Crosby was already used). I'll substitute one:

Theme #61: movies where someone primarily known as singer rather than actor plays a smaller or bigger role. Name movie, actor/singer, and if applicable roll. No repeats of movie or actor/singer.

1. Mona Lisa Smile - Tori Amos - Singer at a wedding
2. Dick Tracey - Madonna - Breathless Mahoney (sings Sondheim song)
3. Pirate of the Caribbean: At World's End - Keith Richards - Captain Teague (father of Jack Sparrow)
4. Rio Bravo - Ricky Nelson - Colorado Ryan - gunslinger
5. The Road to Morocco - Bing Crosby - Jeff Peters, shipwrecked stowaway
6. From Here to Eternity - Frank Sinatra - Private Angelo Maggio
7. Bram Stokers Dracula - Tom Waits - crazy guy in prison
8. Dune - Sting - Feyd-Rautha Harkonnen
9. Never Let Go - Adam Faith - Tommy Towers, car thief
10. The Jazz Singer - Neil Diamond - Yussel Rabinovitch
11. Five Card Stud - Dean Martin - Van Morgan, gambler & hero
12. _Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence - David Bowie - British soldier Jack Celliers_
13 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton - Doralee Rhodes, secretary


For the new theme 62 see the post above mine.


----------



## Ingélou

Topic #62 - Re-arranging nature - famous gardeners or landscapers, give a garden or plant associated with the gardener.

1. Lancelot Capability Brown - Stowe Landscape Garden
2. Gertrude Jekyll - Herb Garden at Knebworth House


----------



## Shaughnessy

Topic #62 - Re-arranging nature - famous gardeners or landscapers, give a garden or plant associated with the gardener.

1. Lancelot Capability Brown - Stowe Landscape Garden
2. Gertrude Jekyll - Herb Garden at Knebworth House 
3. Frederick Law Olmstead - designed the grounds of New York's Central Park


----------



## Ingélou

Topic #62 - Re-arranging nature - famous gardeners or landscapers, give a garden or plant associated with the gardener.

1. Lancelot Capability Brown - Stowe Landscape Garden
2. Gertrude Jekyll - Herb Garden at Knebworth House
3. Frederick Law Olmstead - designed the grounds of New York's Central Park
4. Alan Bloom - Bressingham, Norfolk - popularised 'heather & conifers' island beds, 1980s


----------



## Shaughnessy

Topic #62 - Re-arranging nature - famous gardeners or landscapers, give a garden or plant associated with the gardener.

1. Lancelot Capability Brown - Stowe Landscape Garden
2. Gertrude Jekyll - Herb Garden at Knebworth House
3. Frederick Law Olmstead - designed the grounds of New York's Central Park
4. Alan Bloom - Bressingham, Norfolk - popularised 'heather & conifers' island beds, 1980s
5. P. Allen Smith - PBS television host of "Garden Home" - designed 500 acre Moss Mountain Farm - site of series "P. Allen Smith's Gardens"


----------



## Taggart

Topic #62 - Re-arranging nature - famous gardeners or landscapers, give a garden or plant associated with the gardener.

1. Lancelot Capability Brown - Stowe Landscape Garden
2. Gertrude Jekyll - Herb Garden at Knebworth House
3. Frederick Law Olmstead - designed the grounds of New York's Central Park
4. Alan Bloom - Bressingham, Norfolk - popularised 'heather & conifers' island beds, 1980s
5. P. Allen Smith - PBS television host of "Garden Home" - designed 500 acre Moss Mountain Farm - site of series "P. Allen Smith's Gardens"
6. John Tradescant the Younger - Tradescantia virginiana


----------



## Ingélou

Topic #62 - Re-arranging nature - famous gardeners or landscapers, give a garden or plant associated with the gardener.

1. Lancelot Capability Brown - Stowe Landscape Garden
2. Gertrude Jekyll - Herb Garden at Knebworth House
3. Frederick Law Olmstead - designed the grounds of New York's Central Park
4. Alan Bloom - Bressingham, Norfolk - popularised 'heather & conifers' island beds, 1980s
5. P. Allen Smith - PBS television host of "Garden Home" - designed 500 acre Moss Mountain Farm - site of series "P. Allen Smith's Gardens"
6. John Tradescant the Younger - Tradescantia virginiana 
7. Geoff Smith, presenter of BBC's Gardener's World & creator of Barnsdale Gardens, open to the public.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Topic #62 - Re-arranging nature - famous gardeners or landscapers, give a garden or plant associated with the gardener.

1. Lancelot Capability Brown - Stowe Landscape Garden
2. Gertrude Jekyll - Herb Garden at Knebworth House
3. Frederick Law Olmstead - designed the grounds of New York's Central Park
4. Alan Bloom - Bressingham, Norfolk - popularised 'heather & conifers' island beds, 1980s
5. P. Allen Smith - PBS television host of "Garden Home" - designed 500 acre Moss Mountain Farm - site of series "P. Allen Smith's Gardens"
6. John Tradescant the Younger - Tradescantia virginiana
7. Geoff Smith, presenter of BBC's Gardener's World & creator of Barnsdale Gardens, open to the public.
8. Vita Sackville-West - author/garden designer - created Sissinghurst Castle Garden in Kent featuring axial walks which lead to distinct garden rooms


----------



## Ingélou

Topic #62 - Re-arranging nature - famous gardeners or landscapers, give a garden or plant associated with the gardener.

1. Lancelot Capability Brown - Stowe Landscape Garden
2. Gertrude Jekyll - Herb Garden at Knebworth House
3. Frederick Law Olmstead - designed the grounds of New York's Central Park
4. Alan Bloom - Bressingham, Norfolk - popularised 'heather & conifers' island beds, 1980s
5. P. Allen Smith - PBS television host of "Garden Home" - designed 500 acre Moss Mountain Farm - site of series "P. Allen Smith's Gardens"
6. John Tradescant the Younger - Tradescantia virginiana
7. Geoff Smith, presenter of BBC's Gardener's World & creator of Barnsdale Gardens, open to the public.
8. Vita Sackville-West - author/garden designer - created Sissinghurst Castle Garden in Kent featuring axial walks which lead to distinct garden rooms 
9. Humphrey Repton - Sheringham Hall


----------



## Taggart

Topic #62 - Re-arranging nature - famous gardeners or landscapers, give a garden or plant associated with the gardener.

1. Lancelot Capability Brown - Stowe Landscape Garden
2. Gertrude Jekyll - Herb Garden at Knebworth House
3. Frederick Law Olmstead - designed the grounds of New York's Central Park
4. Alan Bloom - Bressingham, Norfolk - popularised 'heather & conifers' island beds, 1980s
5. P. Allen Smith - PBS television host of "Garden Home" - designed 500 acre Moss Mountain Farm - site of series "P. Allen Smith's Gardens"
6. John Tradescant the Younger - Tradescantia virginiana
7. Geoff Smith, presenter of BBC's Gardener's World & creator of Barnsdale Gardens, open to the public.
8. Vita Sackville-West - author/garden designer
9. Percy Thrower - first TV gardener, Blue Peter Garden and Syon Park Garden centre


----------



## Shaughnessy

Topic #62 - Re-arranging nature - famous gardeners or landscapers, give a garden or plant associated with the gardener.

1. Lancelot Capability Brown - Stowe Landscape Garden
2. Gertrude Jekyll - Herb Garden at Knebworth House
3. Frederick Law Olmstead - designed the grounds of New York's Central Park
4. Alan Bloom - Bressingham, Norfolk - popularised 'heather & conifers' island beds, 1980s
5. P. Allen Smith - PBS television host of "Garden Home" - designed 500 acre Moss Mountain Farm - site of series "P. Allen Smith's Gardens"
6. John Tradescant the Younger - Tradescantia virginiana
7. Geoff Smith, presenter of BBC's Gardener's World & creator of Barnsdale Gardens, open to the public.
8. Vita Sackville-West - author/garden designer - created Sissinghurst Castle Garden in Kent featuring axial walks which lead to distinct garden rooms
9. Humphrey Repton - Sheringham Hall
10. Percy Thrower - first TV gardener, Blue Peter Garden and Syon Park Garden centre
11. Beth Chatto - author; eponymous nursery and gardens - stressed suitability of plant selection without sacrificing aesthetics


----------



## Ingélou

Topic #62 - Re-arranging nature - famous gardeners or landscapers, give a garden or plant associated with the gardener.

1. Lancelot Capability Brown - Stowe Landscape Garden
2. Gertrude Jekyll - Herb Garden at Knebworth House
3. Frederick Law Olmstead - designed the grounds of New York's Central Park
4. Alan Bloom - Bressingham, Norfolk - popularised 'heather & conifers' island beds, 1980s
5. P. Allen Smith - PBS television host of "Garden Home" - designed 500 acre Moss Mountain Farm - site of series "P. Allen Smith's Gardens"
6. John Tradescant the Younger - Tradescantia virginiana
7. Geoff Smith, presenter of BBC's Gardener's World & creator of Barnsdale Gardens, open to the public.
8. Vita Sackville-West - author/garden designer - created Sissinghurst Castle Garden in Kent featuring axial walks which lead to distinct garden rooms
9. Humphrey Repton - Sheringham Hall
10. Percy Thrower - first TV gardener, Blue Peter Garden and Syon Park Garden centre
11. Beth Chatto - author; eponymous nursery and gardens - stressed suitability of plant selection without sacrificing aesthetics 
12. Geoffrey Smith - Superintendent of Harlow Carr & became a writer & broadcaster, producing BBC programmes such as Geoffrey Smith's World of Flowers; & he has the distinction of being pestered for gardening tips by my Granddad at Harlow Carr while my sister & I waited around, bored rigid.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Topic #62 - Re-arranging nature - famous gardeners or landscapers, give a garden or plant associated with the gardener.

1. Lancelot Capability Brown - Stowe Landscape Garden
2. Gertrude Jekyll - Herb Garden at Knebworth House
3. Frederick Law Olmstead - designed the grounds of New York's Central Park
4. Alan Bloom - Bressingham, Norfolk - popularised 'heather & conifers' island beds, 1980s
5. P. Allen Smith - PBS television host of "Garden Home" - designed 500 acre Moss Mountain Farm - site of series "P. Allen Smith's Gardens"
6. John Tradescant the Younger - Tradescantia virginiana
7. Geoff Smith, presenter of BBC's Gardener's World & creator of Barnsdale Gardens, open to the public.
8. Vita Sackville-West - author/garden designer - created Sissinghurst Castle Garden in Kent featuring axial walks which lead to distinct garden rooms
9. Humphrey Repton - Sheringham Hall
10. Percy Thrower - first TV gardener, Blue Peter Garden and Syon Park Garden centre
11. Beth Chatto - author; eponymous nursery and gardens - stressed suitability of plant selection without sacrificing aesthetics
12. Geoffrey Smith - Superintendent of Harlow Carr & became a writer & broadcaster, producing BBC programmes such as Geoffrey Smith's World of Flowers; & he has the distinction of being pestered for gardening tips by my Granddad at Harlow Carr while my sister & I waited around, bored rigid.
13. William Robinson - Irish author of "The English Flower Garden" popularized trend away from formal towards "cottage garden" and "woodland gardens" - created Gravetye Manor - 1000 acres - in Sussex.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Topic # 63 - Television - Actors who portrayed the role of "The Doctor" in Doctor Who - List name and their order of appearance in the role -

1. David Tennant - 10th


----------



## Xenophiliu

Topic # 63 - Television - Actors who portrayed the role of "The Doctor" in Doctor Who - List name and their order of appearance in the role -

1. David Tennant - 10th 
2. Matt Smith - 11th


----------



## Rogerx

#876 · 6 h ago

Topic # 63 - Television - Actors who portrayed the role of "The Doctor" in Doctor Who - List name and their order of appearance in the role -

1. David Tennant - 10th
2. Matt Smith - 11th
3. Jon Pertwee -3th


----------



## Ingélou

Topic # 63 - Television - Actors who portrayed the role of "The Doctor" in Doctor Who - List name and their order of appearance in the role -

1. David Tennant - 10th
2. Matt Smith - 11th
3. Jon Pertwee -3th 
4. Patrick Troughton - 2nd


----------



## Taggart

Topic # 63 - Television - Actors who portrayed the role of "The Doctor" in Doctor Who - List name and their order of appearance in the role -

1. David Tennant - 10th
2. Matt Smith - 11th
3. Jon Pertwee -3th
4. Patrick Troughton - 2nd
5. William Hartnell - 1st


----------



## Shaughnessy

Topic # 63 - Television - Actors who portrayed the role of "The Doctor" in Doctor Who - List name and their order of appearance in the role -

1. David Tennant - 10th
2. Matt Smith - 11th
3. Jon Pertwee -3rd
4. Patrick Troughton - 2nd
5. William Hartnell - 1st
7. Jodie Whittaker - 13th


----------



## Xenophiliu

Topic # 63 - Television - Actors who portrayed the role of "The Doctor" in Doctor Who - List name and their order of appearance in the role -

1. David Tennant - 10th
2. Matt Smith - 11th
3. Jon Pertwee -3rd
4. Patrick Troughton - 2nd
5. William Hartnell - 1st
6. Jodie Whitaker - 13th 
7. Tom Baker - 4th


----------



## Highwayman

Topic # 63 - Television - Actors who portrayed the role of "The Doctor" in Doctor Who - List name and their order of appearance in the role -

1. David Tennant - 10th
2. Matt Smith - 11th
3. Jon Pertwee -3rd
4. Patrick Troughton - 2nd
5. William Hartnell - 1st
6. Jodie Whitaker - 13th
7. Tom Baker - 4th 
8. Peter Capaldi - 12th


----------



## Shaughnessy

Topic # 63 - Television - Actors who portrayed the role of "The Doctor" in Doctor Who - List name and their order of appearance in the role -

1. David Tennant - 10th
2. Matt Smith - 11th
3. Jon Pertwee -3rd
4. Patrick Troughton - 2nd
5. William Hartnell - 1st
6. Jodie Whittaker - 13th
7. Tom Baker - 4th
8. Peter Capaldi - 12th
9. Peter Davison - 5th


----------



## Xenophiliu

Topic # 63 - Television - Actors who portrayed the role of "The Doctor" in Doctor Who - List name and their order of appearance in the role -

1. David Tennant - 10th
2. Matt Smith - 11th
3. Jon Pertwee -3rd
4. Patrick Troughton - 2nd
5. William Hartnell - 1st
6. Jodie Whitaker - 13th
7. Tom Baker - 4th
8. Peter Capaldi - 12th
9. Peter Davison - 5th
10. Sylvester McCoy - 7th


----------



## Shaughnessy

Topic # 63 - Television - Actors who portrayed the role of "The Doctor" in Doctor Who - List name and their order of appearance in the role -

1. David Tennant - 10th
2. Matt Smith - 11th
3. Jon Pertwee -3rd
4. Patrick Troughton - 2nd
5. William Hartnell - 1st
6. Jodie Whittaker - 13th
7. Tom Baker - 4th
8. Peter Capaldi - 12th
9. Peter Davison - 5th
10. Sylvester McCoy - 7th
11. Colin Baker - 6th


----------



## Highwayman

Topic # 63 - Television - Actors who portrayed the role of "The Doctor" in Doctor Who - List name and their order of appearance in the role -

1. David Tennant - 10th
2. Matt Smith - 11th
3. Jon Pertwee - 3rd
4. Patrick Troughton - 2nd
5. William Hartnell - 1st
6. Jodie Whitaker - 13th
7. Tom Baker - 4th
8. Peter Capaldi - 12th
9. Peter Davison - 5th
10. Sylvester McCoy - 7th
11. Colin Baker - 6th
12. Christopher Eccleston - 9th


----------



## Ingélou

Topic # 63 - Television - Actors who portrayed the role of "The Doctor" in Doctor Who - List name and their order of appearance in the role -

1. David Tennant - 10th
2. Matt Smith - 11th
3. Jon Pertwee - 3rd
4. Patrick Troughton - 2nd
5. William Hartnell - 1st
6. Jodie Whitaker - 13th
7. Tom Baker - 4th
8. Peter Capaldi - 12th
9. Peter Davison - 5th
10. Sylvester McCoy - 7th
11. Colin Baker - 6th
12. Christopher Eccleston - 9th 
13. Paul McGann - generally considered the 'eighth' but starred in a TV film rather than a series.


----------



## Ingélou

Topic #64 - Hairstyles 

1. Beehive


----------



## Nate Miller

Topic #64 - Hairstyles

1. Beehive
2. Mohawk


----------



## Art Rock

Topic #64 - Hairstyles

1. Beehive
2. Mohawk 
3. Pony tail


----------



## Rogerx

Topic #64 - Hairstyles

1. Beehive
2. Mohawk
3. Pony tail 
4.Mullet


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Topic #64 - Hairstyles

1. Beehive
2. Mohawk
3. Pony tail 
4. Mullet
5. Skinfade


----------



## Nate Miller

Topic #64 - Hairstyles

1. Beehive
2. Mohawk
3. Pony tail
4. Mullet
5. Skinfade
6.Flat top


----------



## Xenophiliu

Topic #64 - Hairstyles

1. Beehive
2. Mohawk
3. Pony tail
4. Mullet
5. Skinfade
6. Flat top
7. Pompadour


----------



## Shaughnessy

Topic #64 - Hairstyles

1. Beehive
2. Mohawk
3. Pony tail
4. Mullet
5. Skinfade
6. Flat top
7. Pompadour 
8. Chrome Dome


----------



## Art Rock

Topic #64 - Hairstyles

1. Beehive
2. Mohawk
3. Pony tail
4. Mullet
5. Skinfade
6. Flat top
7. Pompadour 
8. Chrome Dome 
9. Pixie Cut


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #64 - Hairstyles

1. Beehive
2. Mohawk
3. Pony tail
4. Mullet
5. Skinfade
6. Flat top
7. Pompadour
8. Chrome Dome
9. Pixie Cut
10. French Pleat


----------



## Taggart

Topic #64 - Hairstyles

1. Beehive
2. Mohawk
3. Pony tail
4. Mullet
5. Skinfade
6. Flat top
7. Pompadour
8. Chrome Dome
9. Pixie Cut
10. French Pleat
11. Crew Cut


----------



## Ingélou

Topic #64 - Hairstyles

1. Beehive
2. Mohawk
3. Pony tail
4. Mullet
5. Skinfade
6. Flat top
7. Pompadour
8. Chrome Dome
9. Pixie Cut
10. French Pleat
11. Crew Cut 
12. Eton Crop


----------



## Nate Miller

Topic #64 - Hairstyles

1. Beehive
2. Mohawk
3. Pony tail
4. Mullet
5. Skinfade
6. Flat top
7. Pompadour
8. Chrome Dome
9. Pixie Cut
10. French Pleat
11. Crew Cut
12. Eton Crop
13. the Bob cut


----------



## Nate Miller

topic # 65 - Viva Le Tour! ...names of Tour de France champions and the year(s) they won (dopers that lost their titles like Lance Armstrong don't count)

1. Gino Bartalli - 1938, 1948


----------



## Art Rock

topic # 65 - Viva Le Tour! ...names of Tour de France champions and the year(s) they won (dopers that lost their titles like Lance Armstrong don't count)

1. Gino Bartalli - 1938, 1948
2. Jan Janssen - 1968


I remember watching him win live on b&w TV at my grandparents' house - and my father shedding tears for joy because a Dutchman won the Tour (first time).


----------



## Nate Miller

they talked about his win on the broadcast this weekend when they were in Denmark


----------



## Nate Miller

topic # 65 - Viva Le Tour! ...names of Tour de France champions and the year(s) they won (dopers that lost their titles like Lance Armstrong don't count)

1. Gino Bartalli - 1938, 1948
2. Jan Janssen - 1968 
3. Stephen Roche 1987


----------



## Highwayman

topic # 65 - Viva Le Tour! ...names of Tour de France champions and the year(s) they won (dopers that lost their titles like Lance Armstrong don't count)

1. Gino Bartalli - 1938, 1948
2. Jan Janssen - 1968
3. Stephen Roche - 1987
4. Eddy Merckx - 1969, 1970, 1971, 1972, 1974


----------



## Nate Miller

topic # 65 - Viva Le Tour! ...names of Tour de France champions and the year(s) they won (dopers that lost their titles like Lance Armstrong don't count)

1. Gino Bartalli - 1938, 1948
2. Jan Janssen - 1968
3. Stephen Roche - 1987
4. Eddy Merckx - 1969, 1970, 1971, 1972, 1974
5. Louison Bobet - 1953,1954, 1955


----------



## Art Rock

topic # 65 - Viva Le Tour! ...names of Tour de France champions and the year(s) they won (dopers that lost their titles like Lance Armstrong don't count)

1. Gino Bartalli - 1938, 1948
2. Jan Janssen - 1968
3. Stephen Roche - 1987
4. Eddy Merckx - 1969, 1970, 1971, 1972, 1974
5. Louison Bobet - 1953,1954, 1955 
6. Joop Zoetemelk - 1980


----------



## Nate Miller

topic # 65 - Viva Le Tour! ...names of Tour de France champions and the year(s) they won (dopers that lost their titles like Lance Armstrong don't count)

1. Gino Bartalli - 1938, 1948
2. Jan Janssen - 1968
3. Stephen Roche - 1987
4. Eddy Merckx - 1969, 1970, 1971, 1972, 1974
5. Louison Bobet - 1953,1954, 1955
6. Joop Zoetemelk - 1980
7. Greg LeMond 1986, 1989, 1990


----------



## SanAntone

opic # 65 - Viva Le Tour! ...names of Tour de France champions and the year(s) they won (dopers that lost their titles like Lance Armstrong don't count)

1. Gino Bartalli - 1938, 1948
2. Jan Janssen - 1968
3. Stephen Roche - 1987
4. Eddy Merckx - 1969, 1970, 1971, 1972, 1974
5. Louison Bobet - 1953,1954, 1955
6. Joop Zoetemelk - 1980
7. Greg LeMond 1986, 1989, 1990
8. Jacques Anquetil, 1961-1964


----------



## Art Rock

Anquetil also won in 1957.

Topic # 65 - Viva Le Tour! ...names of Tour de France champions and the year(s) they won (dopers that lost their titles like Lance Armstrong don't count)

1. Gino Bartalli - 1938, 1948
2. Jan Janssen - 1968
3. Stephen Roche - 1987
4. Eddy Merckx - 1969, 1970, 1971, 1972, 1974
5. Louison Bobet - 1953,1954, 1955
6. Joop Zoetemelk - 1980
7. Greg LeMond 1986, 1989, 1990
8. Jacques Anquetil, 1957, 1961-1964
9. Roger Pingeon - 1967


----------



## Highwayman

Topic # 65 - Viva Le Tour! ...names of Tour de France champions and the year(s) they won (dopers that lost their titles like Lance Armstrong don't count)

1. Gino Bartalli - 1938, 1948
2. Jan Janssen - 1968
3. Stephen Roche - 1987
4. Eddy Merckx - 1969, 1970, 1971, 1972, 1974
5. Louison Bobet - 1953,1954, 1955
6. Joop Zoetemelk - 1980
7. Greg LeMond 1986, 1989, 1990
8. Jacques Anquetil, 1957, 1961-1964
9. Roger Pingeon - 1967 
10. Sir Bradley Wiggins - 2012


----------



## Nate Miller

Topic # 65 - Viva Le Tour! ...names of Tour de France champions and the year(s) they won (dopers that lost their titles like Lance Armstrong don't count)

1. Gino Bartalli - 1938, 1948
2. Jan Janssen - 1968
3. Stephen Roche - 1987
4. Eddy Merckx - 1969, 1970, 1971, 1972, 1974
5. Louison Bobet - 1953,1954, 1955
6. Joop Zoetemelk - 1980
7. Greg LeMond 1986, 1989, 1990
8. Jacques Anquetil, 1957, 1961-1964
9. Roger Pingeon - 1967
10. Sir Bradley Wiggins - 2012
11. Big Mig - Miguel Indurain - 1991,1992,1993, 1994, 1995


----------



## Highwayman

Topic # 65 - Viva Le Tour! ...names of Tour de France champions and the year(s) they won (dopers that lost their titles like Lance Armstrong don't count)

1. Gino Bartalli - 1938, 1948
2. Jan Janssen - 1968
3. Stephen Roche - 1987
4. Eddy Merckx - 1969, 1970, 1971, 1972, 1974
5. Louison Bobet - 1953,1954, 1955
6. Joop Zoetemelk - 1980
7. Greg LeMond 1986, 1989, 1990
8. Jacques Anquetil, 1957, 1961-1964
9. Roger Pingeon - 1967
10. Sir Bradley Wiggins - 2012
11. Big Mig - Miguel Indurain - 1991,1992,1993, 1994, 1995 
12. Vincenzo Nibali - 2014


----------



## Ingélou

Topic # 65 - Viva Le Tour! ...names of Tour de France champions and the year(s) they won (dopers that lost their titles like Lance Armstrong don't count)

1. Gino Bartalli - 1938, 1948
2. Jan Janssen - 1968
3. Stephen Roche - 1987
4. Eddy Merckx - 1969, 1970, 1971, 1972, 1974
5. Louison Bobet - 1953,1954, 1955
6. Joop Zoetemelk - 1980
7. Greg LeMond 1986, 1989, 1990
8. Jacques Anquetil, 1957, 1961-1964
9. Roger Pingeon - 1967
10. Sir Bradley Wiggins - 2012
11. Big Mig - Miguel Indurain - 1991,1992,1993, 1994, 1995
12. Vincenzo Nibali - 2014 
13. Gastone Nencini - 1960


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #66 - Horses - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description. 

1. Sleipnir, the eight-legged horse of the Norse god Odin


----------



## Taggart

Theme #66 - Horses - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Sleipnir, the eight-legged horse of the Norse god Odin
2. Pegasus - winged steed ridden by Bellerophon to slay the Chimera


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #66 - Horses - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Sleipnir, the eight-legged horse of the Norse god Odin
2. Pegasus - winged steed ridden by Bellerophon to slay the Chimera 
3. Bucephalus - Thessalian black horse owned by Alexander the Great


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #66 - Horses - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Sleipnir, the eight-legged horse of the Norse god Odin
2. Pegasus - winged steed ridden by Bellerophon to slay the Chimera 
3. Bucephalus - Thessalian black horse owned by Alexander the Great 
4. Mr. Ed - TV talking horse owned by Wilbur


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #66 - Horses - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Sleipnir, the eight-legged horse of the Norse god Odin
2. Pegasus - winged steed ridden by Bellerophon to slay the Chimera
3. Bucephalus - Thessalian black horse owned by Alexander the Great
4. Mr. Ed - TV talking horse owned by Wilbur
5. Buraq - The horse which Islamic prophet Mohamad rode to Heaven


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #66 - Horses - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Sleipnir, the eight-legged horse of the Norse god Odin
2. Pegasus - winged steed ridden by Bellerophon to slay the Chimera
3. Bucephalus - Thessalian black horse owned by Alexander the Great
4. Mr. Ed - TV talking horse owned by Wilbur
5. Buraq - The horse which Islamic prophet Mohamad rode to Heaven
6. Trigger - Roy Rogers's Horse


----------



## pianozach

Theme #66 - Horses - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Sleipnir, the eight-legged horse of the Norse god Odin
2. Pegasus - winged steed ridden by Bellerophon to slay the Chimera
3. Bucephalus - Thessalian black horse owned by Alexander the Great
4. Mr. Ed - TV talking horse owned by Wilbur
5. Buraq - The horse which Islamic prophet Mohamad rode to Heaven
6. Trigger - Roy Rogers's Horse
7. Silver - The Lone Ranger's horse, a thoroughbred born with a white coat. The LR's cry "Hi-yo, Silver, away!!" is legendary.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #66 - Horses - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Sleipnir, the eight-legged horse of the Norse god Odin
2. Pegasus - winged steed ridden by Bellerophon to slay the Chimera
3. Bucephalus - Thessalian black horse owned by Alexander the Great
4. Mr. Ed - TV talking horse owned by Wilbur
5. Buraq - The horse which Islamic prophet Mohamad rode to Heaven
6. Trigger - Roy Rogers's Horse
7. Silver - The Lone Ranger's horse, a thoroughbred born with a white coat. The LR's cry "Hi-yo, Silver, away!!" is legendary.
8. Secretariat - winner American Triple Crown, setting and still holding the fastest time record in all three races. Regarded as one of the greatest racehorses of all time.


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #66 - Horses - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Sleipnir, the eight-legged horse of the Norse god Odin
2. Pegasus - winged steed ridden by Bellerophon to slay the Chimera
3. Bucephalus - Thessalian black horse owned by Alexander the Great
4. Mr. Ed - TV talking horse owned by Wilbur
5. Buraq - The horse which Islamic prophet Mohamad rode to Heaven
6. Trigger - Roy Rogers's Horse
7. Silver - The Lone Ranger's horse, a thoroughbred born with a white coat. The LR's cry "Hi-yo, Silver, away!!" is legendary.
8. Secretariat - winner American Triple Crown, setting and still holding the fastest time record in all three races. Regarded as one of the greatest racehorses of all time.
9. BoJack F. Horseman - a decadent and depressed anthropomorphic horse whose hero is Secretariat.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #66 - Horses - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Sleipnir, the eight-legged horse of the Norse god Odin
2. Pegasus - winged steed ridden by Bellerophon to slay the Chimera
3. Bucephalus - Thessalian black horse owned by Alexander the Great
4. Mr. Ed - TV talking horse owned by Wilbur
5. Buraq - The horse which Islamic prophet Mohamad rode to Heaven
6. Trigger - Roy Rogers's Horse
7. Silver - The Lone Ranger's horse, a thoroughbred born with a white coat. The LR's cry "Hi-yo, Silver, away!!" is legendary.
8. Secretariat - winner American Triple Crown, setting and still holding the fastest time record in all three races. Regarded as one of the greatest racehorses of all time.
9. BoJack F. Horseman - a decadent and depressed anthropomorphic horse whose hero is Secretariat. 
10. Seabiscuit - a champion thoroughbred racehorse who became the top money-winning racehorse up to the 1940s - Subject of the eponymous 2003 film which received 7 Academy Award nominations including Best Picture.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #66 - Horses - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Sleipnir, the eight-legged horse of the Norse god Odin
2. Pegasus - winged steed ridden by Bellerophon to slay the Chimera
3. Bucephalus - Thessalian black horse owned by Alexander the Great
4. Mr. Ed - TV talking horse owned by Wilbur
5. Buraq - The horse which Islamic prophet Mohamad rode to Heaven
6. Trigger - Roy Rogers's Horse
7. Silver - The Lone Ranger's horse, a thoroughbred born with a white coat. The LR's cry "Hi-yo, Silver, away!!" is legendary.
8. Secretariat - winner American Triple Crown, setting and still holding the fastest time record in all three races. Regarded as one of the greatest racehorses of all time.
9. BoJack F. Horseman - a decadent and depressed anthropomorphic horse whose hero is Secretariat.
10. Seabiscuit - a champion thoroughbred racehorse who became the top money-winning racehorse up to the 1940s - Subject of the eponymous 2003 film which received 7 Academy Award nominations including Best Picture.
11. Shadowfax - Gandalf's horse in Lord of the Rings


----------



## pianozach

Theme #66 - Horses - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Sleipnir, the eight-legged horse of the Norse god Odin
2. Pegasus - winged steed ridden by Bellerophon to slay the Chimera
3. Bucephalus - Thessalian black horse owned by Alexander the Great
4. Mr. Ed - TV talking horse owned by Wilbur
5. Buraq - The horse which Islamic prophet Mohamad rode to Heaven
6. Trigger - Roy Rogers's Horse
7. Silver - The Lone Ranger's horse, a thoroughbred born with a white coat. The LR's cry "Hi-yo, Silver, away!!" is legendary.
8. Secretariat - winner American Triple Crown, setting and still holding the fastest time record in all three races. Regarded as one of the greatest racehorses of all time.
9. BoJack F. Horseman - a decadent and depressed anthropomorphic horse whose hero is Secretariat.
10. Seabiscuit - a champion thoroughbred racehorse who became the top money-winning racehorse up to the 1940s - Subject of the eponymous 2003 film which received 7 Academy Award nominations including Best Picture.
11. Shadowfax - Gandalf's horse in Lord of the Rings
12. Black Beauty - Originally found in an 1877 novel _Black Beauty: His Grooms and Companions, the Autobiography of a Horse_ is an 1877 novel by English author Anne Sewell. Subject to over a dozen film, TV, and theatrical adaptations.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #66 - Horses - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Sleipnir, the eight-legged horse of the Norse god Odin
2. Pegasus - winged steed ridden by Bellerophon to slay the Chimera
3. Bucephalus - Thessalian black horse owned by Alexander the Great
4. Mr. Ed - TV talking horse owned by Wilbur
5. Buraq - The horse which Islamic prophet Mohamad rode to Heaven
6. Trigger - Roy Rogers's Horse
7. Silver - The Lone Ranger's horse, a thoroughbred born with a white coat. The LR's cry "Hi-yo, Silver, away!!" is legendary.
8. Secretariat - winner American Triple Crown, setting and still holding the fastest time record in all three races. Regarded as one of the greatest racehorses of all time.
9. BoJack F. Horseman - a decadent and depressed anthropomorphic horse whose hero is Secretariat.
10. Seabiscuit - a champion thoroughbred racehorse who became the top money-winning racehorse up to the 1940s - Subject of the eponymous 2003 film which received 7 Academy Award nominations including Best Picture.
11. Shadowfax - Gandalf's horse in Lord of the Rings
12. Black Beauty - Originally found in an 1877 novel Black Beauty: His Grooms and Companions, the Autobiography of a Horse is an 1877 novel by English author Anne Sewell. Subject to over a dozen film, TV, and theatrical adaptations.
13. Champion the Wonder Horse - the on-screen companion of singing cowboy Gene Autry, and starred in 26 episodes of his own television series The Adventures of Champion


----------



## Taggart

Theme #67 - Dogs - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Toto - Cairn Terrier, pet of Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #67 - Dogs - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Toto - Cairn Terrier, pet of Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. Buck - wild dog tamed and trained into becoming hero sled dog created by Jack London in the novel _Call of the Wild_.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #67 - Dogs - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Toto - Cairn Terrier, pet of Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. Buck - wild dog tamed and trained into becoming hero sled dog created by Jack London in the novel _Call of the Wild_.
3. Greyfriars Bobby - 19th century Skye Terrier who spent 14 years guarding his master's grave in Edinburgh


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #67 - Dogs - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Toto - Cairn Terrier, pet of Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. Buck - wild dog tamed and trained into becoming hero sled dog created by Jack London in the novel _Call of the Wild_.
3. Greyfriars Bobby - 19th century Skye Terrier who spent 14 years guarding his master's grave in Edinburgh
4. Lady - from the Disney animated movie Lady and the Tramp, an adorable cocker spaniel


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #67 - Dogs - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Toto - Cairn Terrier, pet of Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. Buck - wild dog tamed and trained into becoming hero sled dog created by Jack London in the novel _Call of the Wild_.
3. Greyfriars Bobby - 19th century Skye Terrier who spent 14 years guarding his master's grave in Edinburgh
4. Lady - from the Disney animated movie Lady and the Tramp, an adorable cocker spaniel
5. Gelert - faithful hound slain in error - read the Welsh pseudo-legend here:


----------



## Taggart

Theme #67 - Dogs - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Toto - Cairn Terrier, pet of Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. Buck - wild dog tamed and trained into becoming hero sled dog created by Jack London in the novel Call of the Wild.
3. Greyfriars Bobby - 19th century Skye Terrier who spent 14 years guarding his master's grave in Edinburgh
4. Lady - from the Disney animated movie Lady and the Tramp, an adorable cocker spaniel
5. Gelert - faithful hound slain in error - read the Welsh pseudo-legend here:
6. Bull's Eye - bull terrier belong to Bill Sikes in "Oliver Twist"


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #67 - Dogs - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Toto - Cairn Terrier, pet of Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. Buck - wild dog tamed and trained into becoming hero sled dog created by Jack London in the novel Call of the Wild.
3. Greyfriars Bobby - 19th century Skye Terrier who spent 14 years guarding his master's grave in Edinburgh
4. Lady - from the Disney animated movie Lady and the Tramp, an adorable cocker spaniel
5. Gelert - faithful hound slain in error - read the Welsh pseudo-legend here:
6. Bull's Eye - bull terrier belong to Bill Sikes in "Oliver Twist"
7. Seymour - Fry's dog in Futurama episode Jurassic Bark. Do. Not. Watch.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #67 - Dogs - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Toto - Cairn Terrier, pet of Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. Buck - wild dog tamed and trained into becoming hero sled dog created by Jack London in the novel Call of the Wild.
3. Greyfriars Bobby - 19th century Skye Terrier who spent 14 years guarding his master's grave in Edinburgh
4. Lady - from the Disney animated movie Lady and the Tramp, an adorable cocker spaniel
5. Gelert - faithful hound slain in error - read the Welsh pseudo-legend here:
6. Bull's Eye - bull terrier belong to Bill Sikes in "Oliver Twist"
7. Seymour - Fry's dog in Futurama episode Jurassic Bark. Do. Not. Watch. 
8. Rin Tin Tin - was a male German Shepherd born in Flirey, France, who became an international star in motion pictures.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #67 - Dogs - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Toto - Cairn Terrier, pet of Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. Buck - wild dog tamed and trained into becoming hero sled dog created by Jack London in the novel Call of the Wild.
3. Greyfriars Bobby - 19th century Skye Terrier who spent 14 years guarding his master's grave in Edinburgh
4. Lady - from the Disney animated movie Lady and the Tramp, an adorable cocker spaniel
5. Gelert - faithful hound slain in error - read the Welsh pseudo-legend here:
6. Bull's Eye - bull terrier belong to Bill Sikes in "Oliver Twist"
7. Seymour - Fry's dog in Futurama episode Jurassic Bark. Do. Not. Watch. 
8. Rin Tin Tin - was a male German Shepherd born in Flirey, France, who became an international star in motion pictures. 
9. Scooby-Doo - cartoon Great Dane, hero of his own series.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #67 - Dogs - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Toto - Cairn Terrier, pet of Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. Buck - wild dog tamed and trained into becoming hero sled dog created by Jack London in the novel Call of the Wild.
3. Greyfriars Bobby - 19th century Skye Terrier who spent 14 years guarding his master's grave in Edinburgh
4. Lady - from the Disney animated movie Lady and the Tramp, an adorable cocker spaniel
5. Gelert - faithful hound slain in error - read the Welsh pseudo-legend here:
6. Bull's Eye - bull terrier belong to Bill Sikes in "Oliver Twist"
7. Seymour - Fry's dog in Futurama episode Jurassic Bark. Do. Not. Watch. 
8. Rin Tin Tin - was a male German Shepherd born in Flirey, France, who became an international star in motion pictures.
9. Scooby-Doo - cartoon Great Dane, hero of his own series. 
10.Jofi- Chow Chow - Sigmund Freud's dog


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #67 - Dogs - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Toto - Cairn Terrier, pet of Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. Buck - wild dog tamed and trained into becoming hero sled dog created by Jack London in the novel Call of the Wild.
3. Greyfriars Bobby - 19th century Skye Terrier who spent 14 years guarding his master's grave in Edinburgh
4. Lady - from the Disney animated movie Lady and the Tramp, an adorable cocker spaniel
5. Gelert - faithful hound slain in error - read the Welsh pseudo-legend here:
6. Bull's Eye - bull terrier belong to Bill Sikes in "Oliver Twist"
7. Seymour - Fry's dog in Futurama episode Jurassic Bark. Do. Not. Watch. 
8. Rin Tin Tin - was a male German Shepherd born in Flirey, France, who became an international star in motion pictures.
9. Scooby-Doo - cartoon Great Dane, hero of his own series. 
10. Jofi- Chow Chow - Sigmund Freud's dog 
11. Gaspode - the talking dog in Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #67 - Dogs - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Toto - Cairn Terrier, pet of Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. Buck - wild dog tamed and trained into becoming hero sled dog created by Jack London in the novel Call of the Wild.
3. Greyfriars Bobby - 19th century Skye Terrier who spent 14 years guarding his master's grave in Edinburgh
4. Lady - from the Disney animated movie Lady and the Tramp, an adorable cocker spaniel
5. Gelert - faithful hound slain in error - read the Welsh pseudo-legend here:
6. Bull's Eye - bull terrier belong to Bill Sikes in "Oliver Twist"
7. Seymour - Fry's dog in Futurama episode Jurassic Bark. Do. Not. Watch. 
8. Rin Tin Tin - was a male German Shepherd born in Flirey, France, who became an international star in motion pictures.
9. Scooby-Doo - cartoon Great Dane, hero of his own series.
10. Jofi- Chow Chow - Sigmund Freud's dog
11. Gaspode - the talking dog in Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels.
12. Susan, Pembroke Corgi (1944-1959), an eighteenth birthday present to the then Princess Elizabeth; Susan became the foreparent of Queen Elizabeth II's dynasty of pet corgis and dorgis.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #67 - Dogs - real life, legendary or fictitious. Give a brief characterising description.

1. Toto - Cairn Terrier, pet of Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. Buck - wild dog tamed and trained into becoming hero sled dog created by Jack London in the novel Call of the Wild.
3. Greyfriars Bobby - 19th century Skye Terrier who spent 14 years guarding his master's grave in Edinburgh
4. Lady - from the Disney animated movie Lady and the Tramp, an adorable cocker spaniel
5. Gelert - faithful hound slain in error - read the Welsh pseudo-legend here:
6. Bull's Eye - bull terrier belong to Bill Sikes in "Oliver Twist"
7. Seymour - Fry's dog in Futurama episode Jurassic Bark. Do. Not. Watch. 
8. Rin Tin Tin - was a male German Shepherd born in Flirey, France, who became an international star in motion pictures.
9. Scooby-Doo - cartoon Great Dane, hero of his own series.
10. Jofi- Chow Chow - Sigmund Freud's dog
11. Gaspode - the talking dog in Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels.
12. Susan, Pembroke Corgi (1944-1959), an eighteenth birthday present to the then Princess Elizabeth; Susan became the foreparent of Queen Elizabeth II's dynasty of pet corgis and dorgis. 
13. Lassie - Iconic rough collie star of numerous films and a television series - Had an uncanny knack for finding people in distress in the middle of nowhere, going off to find the proper authorities, and leading them back.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #68 - Literature - Non-UK - Non-USA - Novelists - List the author, country of origin, and a notable literary work...

1. Marcel Proust - France - In Search of Lost Time (_À la recherche du temps perdu)_


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #68 - Literature - Non-UK - Non-USA - Novelists - List the author, country of origin, and a notable literary work...

1. Marcel Proust - France - In Search of Lost Time (_À la recherche du temps perdu)_ 
2. Jan Wolkers - Netherlands - Turkish Delight (Turks Fruit)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #68 - Literature - Non-UK - Non-USA - Novelists - List the author, country of origin, and a notable literary work...

Theme #68 - Literature - Non-UK - Non-USA - Novelists - List the author, country of origin, and a notable literary work...

1. Marcel Proust - France - In Search of Lost Time (À la recherche du temps perdu)
2. Jan Wolkers - Netherlands - Turkish Delight (Turks Fruit)
3 . Harry Mulisch - Netherlands - The Discovery of Heaven (De ontdekking van de hemel )


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #68 - Literature - Non-UK - Non-USA - Novelists - List the author, country of origin, and a notable literary work...

1. Marcel Proust - France - In Search of Lost Time (À la recherche du temps perdu)
2. Jan Wolkers - Netherlands - Turkish Delight (Turks Fruit)
3 . Harry Mulisch - Netherlands - The Discovery of Heaven (De ontdekking van de hemel )
4. Knut Hamsun - Norway - Sult (Hunger)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #68 - Literature - Non-UK - Non-USA - Novelists - List the author, country of origin, and a notable literary work...

Theme #68 - Literature - Non-UK - Non-USA - Novelists - List the author, country of origin, and a notable literary work...

1. Marcel Proust - France - In Search of Lost Time (À la recherche du temps perdu)
2. Jan Wolkers - Netherlands - Turkish Delight (Turks Fruit)
3. Harry Mulisch - Netherlands - The Discovery of Heaven (De ontdekking van de hemel) 
4. Knut Hamsun - Norway - Sult (Hunger)
5. James Joyce - Ireland - Ulysses


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #68 - Literature - Non-UK - Non-USA - Novelists - List the author, country of origin, and a notable literary work...

1. Marcel Proust - France - In Search of Lost Time (À la recherche du temps perdu)
2. Jan Wolkers - Netherlands - Turkish Delight (Turks Fruit)
3. Harry Mulisch - Netherlands - The Discovery of Heaven (De ontdekking van de hemel) 
4. Knut Hamsun - Norway - Sult (Hunger)
5. James Joyce - Ireland - Ulysses 
6. Miguel Cervantes - Spain - Don Quixote de la Mancha


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #68 - Literature - Non-UK - Non-USA - Novelists - List the author, country of origin, and a notable literary work...

1. Marcel Proust - France - In Search of Lost Time (À la recherche du temps perdu)
2. Jan Wolkers - Netherlands - Turkish Delight (Turks Fruit)
3. Harry Mulisch - Netherlands - The Discovery of Heaven (De ontdekking van de hemel)
4. Knut Hamsun - Norway - Sult (Hunger)
5. James Joyce - Ireland - Ulysses
6. Miguel Cervantes - Spain - Don Quixote de la Mancha
7. Louis Paul Boon - Belgium My Little War (Mijn kleine oorlog )


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #68 - Literature - Non-UK - Non-USA - Novelists - List the author, country of origin, and a notable literary work...

1. Marcel Proust - France - In Search of Lost Time (À la recherche du temps perdu)
2. Jan Wolkers - Netherlands - Turkish Delight (Turks Fruit)
3. Harry Mulisch - Netherlands - The Discovery of Heaven (De ontdekking van de hemel)
4. Knut Hamsun - Norway - Sult (Hunger)
5. James Joyce - Ireland - Ulysses
6. Miguel Cervantes - Spain - Don Quixote de la Mancha
7. Louis Paul Boon - Belgium My Little War (Mijn kleine oorlog ) 
8. Gabriel García Márquez - Columbia - One Hundred Years of Solitude


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #68 - Literature - Non-UK - Non-USA - Novelists - List the author, country of origin, and a notable literary work...

1. Marcel Proust - France - In Search of Lost Time (À la recherche du temps perdu)
2. Jan Wolkers - Netherlands - Turkish Delight (Turks Fruit)
3. Harry Mulisch - Netherlands - The Discovery of Heaven (De ontdekking van de hemel)
4. Knut Hamsun - Norway - Sult (Hunger)
5. James Joyce - Ireland - Ulysses
6. Miguel Cervantes - Spain - Don Quixote de la Mancha
7. Louis Paul Boon - Belgium My Little War (Mijn kleine oorlog ) 
8. Gabriel García Márquez - Columbia - One Hundred Years of Solitude 
9. Umberto Eco - Italy - The Name of the Rose (Il nome della rosa)


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #68 - Literature - Non-UK - Non-USA - Novelists - List the author, country of origin, and a notable literary work...

1. Marcel Proust - France - In Search of Lost Time (À la recherche du temps perdu)
2. Jan Wolkers - Netherlands - Turkish Delight (Turks Fruit)
3. Harry Mulisch - Netherlands - The Discovery of Heaven (De ontdekking van de hemel)
4. Knut Hamsun - Norway - Sult (Hunger)
5. James Joyce - Ireland - Ulysses
6. Miguel Cervantes - Spain - Don Quixote de la Mancha
7. Louis Paul Boon - Belgium My Little War (Mijn kleine oorlog )
8. Gabriel García Márquez - Columbia - One Hundred Years of Solitude
9. Umberto Eco - Italy - The Name of the Rose (Il nome della rosa)
10. Orhan Pamuk - Turkey - The Museum of Innocence (Masumiyet Müzesi)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #68 - Literature - Non-UK - Non-USA - Novelists - List the author, country of origin, and a notable literary work...

1. Marcel Proust - France - In Search of Lost Time (À la recherche du temps perdu)
2. Jan Wolkers - Netherlands - Turkish Delight (Turks Fruit)
3. Harry Mulisch - Netherlands - The Discovery of Heaven (De ontdekking van de hemel)
4. Knut Hamsun - Norway - Sult (Hunger)
5. James Joyce - Ireland - Ulysses
6. Miguel Cervantes - Spain - Don Quixote de la Mancha
7. Louis Paul Boon - Belgium My Little War (Mijn kleine oorlog )
8. Gabriel García Márquez - Columbia - One Hundred Years of Solitude
9. Umberto Eco - Italy - The Name of the Rose (Il nome della rosa)
10. Orhan Pamuk - Turkey - The Museum of Innocence (Masumiyet Müzesi)
11. David Grossman - Israel - Falling Out of Time


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #68 - Literature - Non-UK - Non-USA - Novelists - List the author, country of origin, and a notable literary work...

1. Marcel Proust - France - In Search of Lost Time (À la recherche du temps perdu)
2. Jan Wolkers - Netherlands - Turkish Delight (Turks Fruit)
3. Harry Mulisch - Netherlands - The Discovery of Heaven (De ontdekking van de hemel)
4. Knut Hamsun - Norway - Sult (Hunger)
5. James Joyce - Ireland - Ulysses
6. Miguel Cervantes - Spain - Don Quixote de la Mancha
7. Louis Paul Boon - Belgium My Little War (Mijn kleine oorlog )
8. Gabriel García Márquez - Columbia - One Hundred Years of Solitude
9. Umberto Eco - Italy - The Name of the Rose (Il nome della rosa)
10. Orhan Pamuk - Turkey - The Museum of Innocence (Masumiyet Müzesi)
11. David Grossman - Israel - Falling Out of Time 
12. Fyodor Dostoevsky - Russia - Crime & Punishment


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #68 - Literature - Non-UK - Non-USA - Novelists - List the author, country of origin, and a notable literary work...

1. Marcel Proust - France - In Search of Lost Time (À la recherche du temps perdu)
2. Jan Wolkers - Netherlands - Turkish Delight (Turks Fruit)
3. Harry Mulisch - Netherlands - The Discovery of Heaven (De ontdekking van de hemel)
4. Knut Hamsun - Norway - Sult (Hunger)
5. James Joyce - Ireland - Ulysses
6. Miguel Cervantes - Spain - Don Quixote de la Mancha
7. Louis Paul Boon - Belgium My Little War (Mijn kleine oorlog )
8. Gabriel García Márquez - Columbia - One Hundred Years of Solitude
9. Umberto Eco - Italy - The Name of the Rose (Il nome della rosa)
10. Orhan Pamuk - Turkey - The Museum of Innocence (Masumiyet Müzesi)
11. David Grossman - Israel - Falling Out of Time
12. Fyodor Dostoevsky - Russia - Crime & Punishment
13. Frantz Kafka - Germany- The Trial


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #69 - Summer of Love - Bands that played at Woodstock ....(that was a hippy music festival here in the States back in '69)

1. Sha-Na-Na


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #69 - Summer of Love - Bands that played at Woodstock ....(that was a hippy music festival here in the States back in '69)

1. Sha-Na-Na 
2. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #69 - Summer of Love - Bands that played at Woodstock ....(that was a hippy music festival here in the States back in '69)

1. Sha-Na-Na
2. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
3. Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #69 - Summer of Love - Bands that played at Woodstock ....(that was a hippy music festival here in the States back in '69)

1. Sha-Na-Na
2. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
3. Sly & the Family Stone
4. Country Joe McDonald and the Fish


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #69 - Summer of Love - Bands that played at Woodstock ....(that was a hippy music festival here in the States back in '69)

1. Sha-Na-Na
2. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
3. Sly & the Family Stone
4. Country Joe McDonald and the Fish 
6. Ravi Shankar


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #69 - Summer of Love - Bands that played at Woodstock ....(that was a hippy music festival here in the States back in '69)

1. Sha-Na-Na
2. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
3. Sly & the Family Stone
4. Country Joe McDonald and the Fish
6. Ravi Shankar
7. Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #69 - Summer of Love - Bands that played at Woodstock ....(that was a hippy music festival here in the States back in '69)

1. Sha-Na-Na
2. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
3. Sly & the Family Stone
4. Country Joe McDonald and the Fish
6. Ravi Shankar
7. Creedence Clearwater Revival
8. Richie Havens


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #69 - Summer of Love - Bands that played at Woodstock ....(that was a hippy music festival here in the States back in '69)

1. Sha-Na-Na
2. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
3. Sly & the Family Stone
4. Country Joe McDonald and the Fish
6. Ravi Shankar
7. Creedence Clearwater Revival
8. Richie Havens 
9. Blood, Sweat, & Tears


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #69 - Summer of Love - Bands that played at Woodstock ....(that was a hippy music festival here in the States back in '69)

1. Sha-Na-Na
2. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
3. Sly & the Family Stone
4. Country Joe McDonald and the Fish
6. Ravi Shankar
7. Creedence Clearwater Revival
8. Richie Havens
9. Blood, Sweat, & Tears
10. Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #69 - Summer of Love - Bands that played at Woodstock ....(that was a hippy music festival here in the States back in '69)

1. Sha-Na-Na
2. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
3. Sly & the Family Stone
4. Country Joe McDonald and the Fish
6. Ravi Shankar
7. Creedence Clearwater Revival
8. Richie Havens
9. Blood, Sweat, & Tears
10. Jimi Hendrix
11. Joan Baez


----------



## Art Rock

Let's play this one out, but a reminder for the next topic chooser: *no musical subjects please *(see first post).


----------



## Nate Miller

sorry, didn't know that. I was thinking more of a theme to go with #69

so I'll get us ready to run this back....


Theme #69 - Summer of Love - Bands that played at Woodstock ....(that was a hippy music festival here in the States back in '69)

1. Sha-Na-Na
2. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
3. Sly & the Family Stone
4. Country Joe McDonald and the Fish
6. Ravi Shankar
7. Creedence Clearwater Revival
8. Richie Havens
9. Blood, Sweat, & Tears
10. Jimi Hendrix
11. Joan Baez
12. The Who


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #69 - Summer of Love - Bands that played at Woodstock ....(that was a hippy music festival here in the States back in '69)

1. Sha-Na-Na
2. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
3. Sly & the Family Stone
4. Country Joe McDonald and the Fish
6. Ravi Shankar
7. Creedence Clearwater Revival
8. Richie Havens
9. Blood, Sweat, & Tears
10. Jimi Hendrix
11. Joan Baez
12. The Who
13. Joe Cocker


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #70: Authors primarily known for writing short stories.

1. Raymond Carver


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #70: Authors primarily known for writing short stories.

1. Raymond Carver 
2. Tobias Woolf


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #70: Authors primarily known for writing short stories.

1. Raymond Carver 
2. Tobias Woolf 
3. O. Henry


----------



## pianozach

Theme #70: Authors primarily known for writing short stories.

1. Raymond Carver
2. Tobias Woolf
3. O. Henry
4. Edgar Allen Poe


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #70: Authors primarily known for writing short stories.

1. Raymond Carver
2. Tobias Woolf
3. O. Henry
4. Edgar Allen Poe
5.Roald Dahl


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #70: Authors primarily known for writing short stories.

1. Raymond Carver
2. Tobias Woolf
3. O. Henry
4. Edgar Allen Poe
5. Roald Dahl 
6. Flannery O'Connor


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #70: Authors primarily known for writing short stories.

1. Raymond Carver
2. Tobias Woolf
3. O. Henry
4. Edgar Allen Poe
5. Roald Dahl
6. Flannery O'Connor
7. Frederic Brown


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #70: Authors primarily known for writing short stories.

1. Raymond Carver
2. Tobias Woolf
3. O. Henry
4. Edgar Allen Poe
5. Roald Dahl
6. Flannery O'Connor
7. Frederic Brown 
8. Robert Olen Butler


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #70: Authors primarily known for writing short stories.

1. Raymond Carver
2. Tobias Woolf
3. O. Henry
4. Edgar Allen Poe
5. Roald Dahl
6. Flannery O'Connor
7. Frederic Brown
8. Robert Olen Butler 
9. Katherine Mansfield


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #70: Authors primarily known for writing short stories.

1. Raymond Carver
2. Tobias Woolf
3. O. Henry
4. Edgar Allen Poe
5. Roald Dahl
6. Flannery O'Connor
7. Frederic Brown
8. Robert Olen Butler
9. Katherine Mansfield
10. Eudora Welty


----------



## Taggart

Theme #70: Authors primarily known for writing short stories.

1. Raymond Carver
2. Tobias Woolf
3. O. Henry
4. Edgar Allen Poe
5. Roald Dahl
6. Flannery O'Connor
7. Frederic Brown
8. Robert Olen Butler
9. Eudora Welty
10. M R James


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #70: Authors primarily known for writing short stories.

1. Raymond Carver
2. Tobias Woolf
3. O. Henry
4. Edgar Allen Poe
5. Roald Dahl
6. Flannery O'Connor
7. Frederic Brown
8. Robert Olen Butler
9. Eudora Welty
10. M R James 
11. Ray Bradbury


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #70: Authors primarily known for writing short stories.

1. Raymond Carver
2. Tobias Woolf
3. O. Henry
4. Edgar Allen Poe
5. Roald Dahl
6. Flannery O'Connor
7. Frederic Brown
8. Robert Olen Butler
9. Eudora Welty
10. M R James
11. Ray Bradbury
12. Roald Dahl


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #70: Authors primarily known for writing short stories.

1. Raymond Carver
2. Tobias Woolf
3. O. Henry
4. Edgar Allen Poe
5. Roald Dahl
6. Flannery O'Connor
7. Frederic Brown
8. Robert Olen Butler
9. Eudora Welty
10. M R James
11. Ray Bradbury
12. Roald Dahl
13. Saki (pen-name of Hector Hugh Munro)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #71: Speaking of Animals - English idioms, phrases, similes or single words that are linked to animals or animal traits or folklore. Explain the link where it might be helpful.

1. Licking someone into shape - from the belief that bear cubs were born as blobs & needed to be given their ursine form by their mother's licking.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #71: Speaking of Animals - English idioms, phrases, similes or single words that are linked to animals or animal traits or folklore. Explain the link where it might be helpful.

1. Licking someone into shape - from the belief that bears were born as blobs & needed to be given their ursine form by their mother's licking.
2. An elephant never forgets


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #71: Speaking of Animals - English idioms, phrases, similes or single words that are linked to animals or animal traits or folklore. Explain the link where it might be helpful.

1. Licking someone into shape - from the belief that bears were born as blobs & needed to be given their ursine form by their mother's licking.
2. An elephant never forgets
3. Dog Days of Summer - 'historically the period following the heliacal rising of the star system Sirius', The Dog Star


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #71: Speaking of Animals - English idioms, phrases, similes or single words that are linked to animals or animal traits or folklore. Explain the link where it might be helpful.

1. Licking someone into shape - from the belief that bears were born as blobs & needed to be given their ursine form by their mother's licking.
2. An elephant never forgets
3. Dog Days of Summer - 'historically the period following the heliacal rising of the star system Sirius', The Dog Star
4. Raining cats and dogs


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #71: Speaking of Animals - English idioms, phrases, similes or single words that are linked to animals or animal traits or folklore. Explain the link where it might be helpful.

1. Licking someone into shape - from the belief that bears were born as blobs & needed to be given their ursine form by their mother's licking.
2. An elephant never forgets
3. Dog Days of Summer - 'historically the period following the heliacal rising of the star system Sirius', The Dog Star
4. Raining cats and dogs
5. Curiosity killed the cat


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #71: Speaking of Animals - English idioms, phrases, similes or single words that are linked to animals or animal traits or folklore. Explain the link where it might be helpful.

1. Licking someone into shape - from the belief that bears were born as blobs & needed to be given their ursine form by their mother's licking.
2. An elephant never forgets
3. Dog Days of Summer - 'historically the period following the heliacal rising of the star system Sirius', The Dog Star
4. Raining cats and dogs
5. Curiosity killed the cat
6. The elephant in the room.


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #71: Speaking of Animals - English idioms, phrases, similes or single words that are linked to animals or animal traits or folklore. Explain the link where it might be helpful.

1. Licking someone into shape - from the belief that bears were born as blobs & needed to be given their ursine form by their mother's licking.
2. An elephant never forgets
3. Dog Days of Summer - 'historically the period following the heliacal rising of the star system Sirius', The Dog Star
4. Raining cats and dogs
5. Curiosity killed the cat
6. The elephant in the room.
7. running like a raped ape


----------



## pianozach

Theme #71: Speaking of Animals - English idioms, phrases, similes or single words that are linked to animals or animal traits or folklore. Explain the link where it might be helpful.

1. Licking someone into shape - from the belief that bears were born as blobs & needed to be given their ursine form by their mother's licking.
2. An elephant never forgets
3. Dog Days of Summer - 'historically the period following the heliacal rising of the star system Sirius', The Dog Star
4. Raining cats and dogs
5. Curiosity killed the cat
6. The elephant in the room.
7. running like a raped ape
8. A barrel full of monkeys


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #71: Speaking of Animals - English idioms, phrases, similes or single words that are linked to animals or animal traits or folklore. Explain the link where it might be helpful.

1. Licking someone into shape - from the belief that bears were born as blobs & needed to be given their ursine form by their mother's licking.
2. An elephant never forgets
3. Dog Days of Summer - 'historically the period following the heliacal rising of the star system Sirius', The Dog Star
4. Raining cats and dogs
5. Curiosity killed the cat
6. The elephant in the room.
7. running like a raped ape
8. A barrel full of monkeys
9. The lion's share


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #71: Speaking of Animals - English idioms, phrases, similes or single words that are linked to animals or animal traits or folklore. Explain the link where it might be helpful.

1. Licking someone into shape - from the belief that bears were born as blobs & needed to be given their ursine form by their mother's licking.
2. An elephant never forgets
3. Dog Days of Summer - 'historically the period following the heliacal rising of the star system Sirius', The Dog Star
4. Raining cats and dogs
5. Curiosity killed the cat
6. The elephant in the room.
7. running like a raped ape
8. A barrel full of monkeys
9. The lion's share 
10. Horse sense


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #71: Speaking of Animals - English idioms, phrases, similes or single words that are linked to animals or animal traits or folklore. Explain the link where it might be helpful.

1. Licking someone into shape - from the belief that bears were born as blobs & needed to be given their ursine form by their mother's licking.
2. An elephant never forgets
3. Dog Days of Summer - 'historically the period following the heliacal rising of the star system Sirius', The Dog Star
4. Raining cats and dogs
5. Curiosity killed the cat
6. The elephant in the room.
7. running like a raped ape
8. A barrel full of monkeys
9. The lion's share
10. Horse sense
11. snake in the grass


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #71: Speaking of Animals - English idioms, phrases, similes or single words that are linked to animals or animal traits or folklore. Explain the link where it might be helpful.

1. Licking someone into shape - from the belief that bears were born as blobs & needed to be given their ursine form by their mother's licking.
2. An elephant never forgets
3. Dog Days of Summer - 'historically the period following the heliacal rising of the star system Sirius', The Dog Star
4. Raining cats and dogs
5. Curiosity killed the cat
6. The elephant in the room.
7. running like a raped ape
8. A barrel full of monkeys
9. The lion's share
10. Horse sense
11. snake in the grass
12. The rats are leaving the sinking ship


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #71: Speaking of Animals - English idioms, phrases, similes or single words that are linked to animals or animal traits or folklore. Explain the link where it might be helpful.

1. Licking someone into shape - from the belief that bears were born as blobs & needed to be given their ursine form by their mother's licking.
2. An elephant never forgets
3. Dog Days of Summer - 'historically the period following the heliacal rising of the star system Sirius', The Dog Star
4. Raining cats and dogs
5. Curiosity killed the cat
6. The elephant in the room.
7. running like a raped ape
8. A barrel full of monkeys
9. The lion's share
10. Horse sense
11. snake in the grass
12. The rats are leaving the sinking ship
13. Stir up a hornet's nest

I pass the new theme to someone else.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #72 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actresses - Name, country of origin, along with a notable performance...

1. Audrey Hepburn - Belgium - Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #72 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actresses - Name, country of origin, along with a notable performance...

1. Audrey Hepburn - Belgium - Breakfast at Tiffany's
2. Sophia Loren - Italy - Two Women 1960


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #72 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actresses - Name, country of origin, along with a notable performance...

1. Audrey Hepburn - Belgium - Breakfast at Tiffany's
2. Sophia Loren - Italy - Two Women 1960
3. Juliette Binoche - France - The English Patient


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #72 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actresses - Name, country of origin, along with a notable performance...

1. Audrey Hepburn - Belgium - Breakfast at Tiffany's
2. Sophia Loren - Italy - Two Women 1960
3. Juliette Binoche - France - The English Patient 
4. Ursula Andress - Switzerland - Dr. No


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #72 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actresses - Name, country of origin, along with a notable performance...

1. Audrey Hepburn - Belgium - Breakfast at Tiffany's
2. Sophia Loren - Italy - Two Women 1960
3. Juliette Binoche - France - The English Patient
4. Simone Signoret - France - Ship of Fools


----------



## pianozach

Theme #72 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actresses - Name, country of origin, along with a notable performance...

1. Audrey Hepburn - Belgium - Breakfast at Tiffany's
2. Sophia Loren - Italy - Two Women 1960
3. Juliette Binoche - France - The English Patient
4. Simone Signoret - France - Ship of Fools
5. Nicole Kidman - Australia - Moulin Rouge!


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #72 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actresses - Name, country of origin, along with a notable performance...

1. Audrey Hepburn - Belgium - Breakfast at Tiffany's
2. Sophia Loren - Italy - Two Women 1960
3. Juliette Binoche - France - The English Patient
4. Simone Signoret - France - Ship of Fools
5. Nicole Kidman - Australia - Moulin Rouge! 
6. Salma Hayek - Mexico - Frida


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #72 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actresses - Name, country of origin, along with a notable performance...

1. Audrey Hepburn - Belgium - Breakfast at Tiffany's
2. Sophia Loren - Italy - Two Women 1960
3. Juliette Binoche - France - The English Patient
4. Simone Signoret - France - Ship of Fools
5. Nicole Kidman - Australia - Moulin Rouge!
6. Salma Hayek - Mexico - Frida
7. Liv Ullmann - Norway - The Emigrants


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #72 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actresses - Name, country of origin, along with a notable performance...

1. Audrey Hepburn - Belgium - Breakfast at Tiffany's
2. Sophia Loren - Italy - Two Women 1960
3. Juliette Binoche - France - The English Patient
4. Ursula Andress - Switzerland - Dr. No
5. Simone Signoret - France - Ship of Fools
6. Nicole Kidman - Australia - Moulin Rouge!
7. Salma Hayek - Mexico - Frida
8. Liv Ullmann - Norway - The Emigrants 
9. Ingrid Bergman - Sweden - Casablanca



I adjusted the numbering to correct between post 997 & 998.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #72 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actresses - Name, country of origin, along with a notable performance...

1. Audrey Hepburn - Belgium - Breakfast at Tiffany's
2. Sophia Loren - Italy - Two Women 1960
3. Juliette Binoche - France - The English Patient
4. Ursula Andress - Switzerland - Dr. No
5. Simone Signoret - France - Ship of Fools
6. Nicole Kidman - Australia - Moulin Rouge!
7. Salma Hayek - Mexico - Frida
8. Liv Ullmann - Norway - The Emigrants
9. Ingrid Bergman - Sweden - Casablanca 
10. Charlize Theron - South Africa - Monster


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #72 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actresses - Name, country of origin, along with a notable performance...

1. Audrey Hepburn - Belgium - Breakfast at Tiffany's
2. Sophia Loren - Italy - Two Women 1960
3. Juliette Binoche - France - The English Patient
4. Ursula Andress - Switzerland - Dr. No
5. Simone Signoret - France - Ship of Fools
6. Nicole Kidman - Australia - Moulin Rouge!
7. Salma Hayek - Mexico - Frida
8. Liv Ullmann - Norway - The Emigrants
9. Ingrid Bergman - Sweden - Casablanca
10. Charlize Theron - South Africa - Monster
11. Olga Kurylenko - Ukraine - A Quantum of Solace


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #72 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actresses - Name, country of origin, along with a notable performance...

1. Audrey Hepburn - Belgium - Breakfast at Tiffany's
2. Sophia Loren - Italy - Two Women 1960
3. Juliette Binoche - France - The English Patient
4. Ursula Andress - Switzerland - Dr. No
5. Simone Signoret - France - Ship of Fools
6. Nicole Kidman - Australia - Moulin Rouge!
7. Salma Hayek - Mexico - Frida
8. Liv Ullmann - Norway - The Emigrants
9. Ingrid Bergman - Sweden - Casablanca
10. Charlize Theron - South Africa - Monster
11. Olga Kurylenko - Ukraine - A Quantum of Solace
12. Milla Jovovich - Ukraine - The 5th Element


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #72 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actresses - Name, country of origin, along with a notable performance...

1. Audrey Hepburn - Belgium - Breakfast at Tiffany's
2. Sophia Loren - Italy - Two Women 1960
3. Juliette Binoche - France - The English Patient
4. Ursula Andress - Switzerland - Dr. No
5. Simone Signoret - France - Ship of Fools
6. Nicole Kidman - Australia - Moulin Rouge!
7. Salma Hayek - Mexico - Frida
8. Liv Ullmann - Norway - The Emigrants
9. Ingrid Bergman - Sweden - Casablanca
10. Charlize Theron - South Africa - Monster
11. Olga Kurylenko - Ukraine - A Quantum of Solace
12. Milla Jovovich - Ukraine - The 5th Element
13. Izabella Scorupco - Poland - Golden Eye


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #73 - Fruit you've eaten that does not naturally grow in your country

1. Durian


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #73 - Fruit you've eaten that does not naturally grow in your country

1. Durian
2. Kumquat


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #73 - Fruit you've eaten that does not naturally grow in your country

1. Durian
2. Kumquat 
3. Horned Melon


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #73 - Fruit you've eaten that does not naturally grow in your country

1. Durian
2. Kumquat
3. Horned Melon
4. Mango


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #73 - Fruit you've eaten that does not naturally grow in your country

1. Durian
2. Kumquat
3. Horned Melon
4. Mango
5. Carambola


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #73 - Fruit you've eaten that does not naturally grow in your country

1. Durian
2. Kumquat
3. Horned Melon
4. Mango
5. Carambola
6. Lychee


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #73 - Fruit you've eaten that does not naturally grow in your country

1. Durian
2. Kumquat
3. Horned Melon
4. Mango
5. Carambola
6. Lychee via Highwayman


Deleted # 7 - Miracle fruit - there's a farm in Florida


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #73 - Fruit you've eaten that does not naturally grow in your country

1. Durian
2. Kumquat
3. Horned Melon
4. Mango
5. Carambola
6. Lychee via Highwayman
7. Pomegranate


----------



## Taggart

Theme #73 - Fruit you've eaten that does not naturally grow in your country

1. Durian
2. Kumquat
3. Horned Melon
4. Mango
5. Carambola
6. Lychee via Highwayman
7. Pomegranate
8.Kiwifruit or Chinese gooseberry


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #73 - Fruit you've eaten that does not naturally grow in your country

1. Durian
2. Kumquat
3. Horned Melon
4. Mango
5. Carambola
6. Lychee
7. Pomegranate
8. Kiwifruit or Chinese gooseberry 
9. Pitaya


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #73 - Fruit you've eaten that does not naturally grow in your country

1. Durian
2. Kumquat
3. Horned Melon
4. Mango
5. Carambola
6. Lychee
7. Pomegranate
8. Kiwifruit or Chinese gooseberry
9. Pitaya 
10. Guanabana - "soursop"


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #73 - Fruit you've eaten that does not naturally grow in your country

1. Durian
2. Kumquat
3. Horned Melon
4. Mango
5. Carambola
6. Lychee
7. Pomegranate
8. Kiwifruit or Chinese gooseberry
9. Pitaya
10. Guanabana - "soursop"
11.Watermelon


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #73 - Fruit you've eaten that does not naturally grow in your country

1. Durian
2. Kumquat
3. Horned Melon
4. Mango
5. Carambola
6. Lychee
7. Pomegranate
8. Kiwifruit or Chinese gooseberry
9. Pitaya
10. Guanabana - "soursop"
11.Watermelon
12. Mangosteen


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #73 - Fruit you've eaten that does not naturally grow in your country

1. Durian
2. Kumquat
3. Horned Melon
4. Mango
5. Carambola
6. Lychee
7. Pomegranate
8. Kiwifruit or Chinese gooseberry
9. Pitaya
10. Guanabana - "soursop"
11.Watermelon
12. Mangosteen 
13. Pineapple


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #74 - Soup, anyone? Types or flavours of soup, or soup-type dishes, from round the world. Please put a brief description and place of origin, though repeats of country don't matter. 

1. Bouillabaisse - fish soup from Marseille in France


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #74 - Soup, anyone? Types or flavours of soup, or soup-type dishes, from round the world. Please put a brief description and place of origin, though repeats of country don't matter.

1. Bouillabaisse - fish soup from Marseille in France
2. Snert - meal soup from the Netherlands, based on green peas, celery root, bacon, smoked sausage


----------



## Taggart

Theme #74 - Soup, anyone? Types or flavours of soup, or soup-type dishes, from round the world. Please put a brief description and place of origin, though repeats of country don't matter.

1. Bouillabaisse - fish soup from Marseille in France
2. Snert - meal soup from the Netherlands, based on green peas, celery root, bacon, smoked sausage
3. Cullen skink - a thick Scottish soup made of finnan haddie, potatoes and onions


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #74 - Soup, anyone? Types or flavours of soup, or soup-type dishes, from round the world. Please put a brief description and place of origin, though repeats of country don't matter.

1. Bouillabaisse - fish soup from Marseille in France
2. Snert - meal soup from the Netherlands, based on green peas, celery root, bacon, smoked sausage
3. Cullen skink - a thick Scottish soup made of finnan haddie, potatoes and onions
4. Scotch Broth - from Scotland; variations exist, but it's usually a thick mutton soup with barley, carrot & turnip, red lentils and split peas.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #74 - Soup, anyone? Types or flavours of soup, or soup-type dishes, from round the world. Please put a brief description and place of origin, though repeats of country don't matter.

1. Bouillabaisse - fish soup from Marseille in France
2. Snert - meal soup from the Netherlands, based on green peas, celery root, bacon, smoked sausage
3. Cullen skink - a thick Scottish soup made of finnan haddie, potatoes and onions
4. Scotch Broth - from Scotland; variations exist, but it's usually a thick mutton soup with barley, carrot & turnip, red lentils and split peas.
5. Tom Yam Soup - from Thailand, hot and sour soup, usually cooked with shrimp.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #74 - Soup, anyone? Types or flavours of soup, or soup-type dishes, from round the world. Please put a brief description and place of origin, though repeats of country don't matter.

1. Bouillabaisse - fish soup from Marseille in France
2. Snert - meal soup from the Netherlands, based on green peas, celery root, bacon, smoked sausage
3. Cullen skink - a thick Scottish soup made of finnan haddie, potatoes and onions
4. Scotch Broth - from Scotland; variations exist, but it's usually a thick mutton soup with barley, carrot & turnip, red lentils and split peas.
5. Tom Yam Soup - from Thailand, hot and sour soup, usually cooked with shrimp.
6. Minestrone - Italian soup made with pasta, beans, and vegetables.

Didn't 4 repeat Scotland?


----------



## Ingélou

SanAntone said:


> Didn't 4 repeat Scotland?


Yes, it did - but as I'd already said in the rubric, repeating the country doesn't matter.

Thanks for reminding me of another Scottish soup - soup is obviously something the Scots do well, from sheer necessity.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #74 - Soup, anyone? Types or flavours of soup, or soup-type dishes, from round the world. Please put a brief description and place of origin, though repeats of country don't matter.

1. Bouillabaisse - fish soup from Marseille in France
2. Snert - meal soup from the Netherlands, based on green peas, celery root, bacon, smoked sausage
3. Cullen skink - a thick Scottish soup made of finnan haddie, potatoes and onions
4. Scotch Broth - from Scotland; variations exist, but it's usually a thick mutton soup with barley, carrot & turnip, red lentils and split peas.
5. Tom Yam Soup - from Thailand, hot and sour soup, usually cooked with shrimp.
6. Minestrone - Italian soup made with pasta, beans, and vegetables. 
7. Cock-a-leekie - Scotland; made from leeks & peppered chicken stock thickened with rice.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #74 - Soup, anyone? Types or flavours of soup, or soup-type dishes, from round the world. Please put a brief description and place of origin, though repeats of country don't matter.

1. Bouillabaisse - fish soup from Marseille in France
2. Snert - meal soup from the Netherlands, based on green peas, celery root, bacon, smoked sausage
3. Cullen skink - a thick Scottish soup made of finnan haddie, potatoes and onions
4. Scotch Broth - from Scotland; variations exist, but it's usually a thick mutton soup with barley, carrot & turnip, red lentils and split peas.
5. Tom Yam Soup - from Thailand, hot and sour soup, usually cooked with shrimp.
6. Minestrone - Italian soup made with pasta, beans, and vegetables.
7. Cock-a-leekie - Scotland; made from leeks & peppered chicken stock thickened with rice.
8. Mulligatawny - India - water boiled with spices, drumsticks, and herbs.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #74 - Soup, anyone? Types or flavours of soup, or soup-type dishes, from round the world. Please put a brief description and place of origin, though repeats of country don't matter.

1. Bouillabaisse - fish soup from Marseille in France
2. Snert - meal soup from the Netherlands, based on green peas, celery root, bacon, smoked sausage
3. Cullen skink - a thick Scottish soup made of finnan haddie, potatoes and onions
4. Scotch Broth - from Scotland; variations exist, but it's usually a thick mutton soup with barley, carrot & turnip, red lentils and split peas.
5. Tom Yam Soup - from Thailand, hot and sour soup, usually cooked with shrimp.
6. Minestrone - Italian soup made with pasta, beans, and vegetables.
7. Cock-a-leekie - Scotland; made from leeks & peppered chicken stock thickened with rice.
8. Mulligatawny - India - water boiled with spices, drumsticks, and herbs.
9, Gazpacho - Spain - cold soup made of raw, blended vegetables.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #74 - Soup, anyone? Types or flavours of soup, or soup-type dishes, from round the world. Please put a brief description and place of origin, though repeats of country don't matter.

1. Bouillabaisse - fish soup from Marseille in France
2. Snert - meal soup from the Netherlands, based on green peas, celery root, bacon, smoked sausage
3. Cullen skink - a thick Scottish soup made of finnan haddie, potatoes and onions
4. Scotch Broth - from Scotland; variations exist, but it's usually a thick mutton soup with barley, carrot & turnip, red lentils and split peas.
5. Tom Yam Soup - from Thailand, hot and sour soup, usually cooked with shrimp.
6. Minestrone - Italian soup made with pasta, beans, and vegetables.
7. Cock-a-leekie - Scotland; made from leeks & peppered chicken stock thickened with rice.
8. Mulligatawny - India - water boiled with spices, drumsticks, and herbs.
9, Gazpacho - Spain - cold soup made of raw, blended vegetables.
10. Brennsnut - Norway - carrots, potatoes, leeks, rutabaga, and leftover sausage and meat


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #74 - Soup, anyone? Types or flavours of soup, or soup-type dishes, from round the world. Please put a brief description and place of origin, though repeats of country don't matter.

1. Bouillabaisse - fish soup from Marseille in France
2. Snert - meal soup from the Netherlands, based on green peas, celery root, bacon, smoked sausage
3. Cullen skink - a thick Scottish soup made of finnan haddie, potatoes and onions
4. Scotch Broth - from Scotland; variations exist, but it's usually a thick mutton soup with barley, carrot & turnip, red lentils and split peas.
5. Tom Yam Soup - from Thailand, hot and sour soup, usually cooked with shrimp.
6. Minestrone - Italian soup made with pasta, beans, and vegetables.
7. Cock-a-leekie - Scotland; made from leeks & peppered chicken stock thickened with rice.
8. Mulligatawny - India - water boiled with spices, drumsticks, and herbs.
9, Gazpacho - Spain - cold soup made of raw, blended vegetables.
10. Brennsnut - Norway - carrots, potatoes, leeks, rutabaga, and leftover sausage and meat
11. Hot and Sour Soup - China. Mushrooms, bamboo shoots, vegetable broth, rice vinegar.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #74 - Soup, anyone? Types or flavours of soup, or soup-type dishes, from round the world. Please put a brief description and place of origin, though repeats of country don't matter.

1. Bouillabaisse - fish soup from Marseille in France
2. Snert - meal soup from the Netherlands, based on green peas, celery root, bacon, smoked sausage
3. Cullen skink - a thick Scottish soup made of finnan haddie, potatoes and onions
4. Scotch Broth - from Scotland; variations exist, but it's usually a thick mutton soup with barley, carrot & turnip, red lentils and split peas.
5. Tom Yam Soup - from Thailand, hot and sour soup, usually cooked with shrimp.
6. Minestrone - Italian soup made with pasta, beans, and vegetables.
7. Cock-a-leekie - Scotland; made from leeks & peppered chicken stock thickened with rice.
8. Mulligatawny - India - water boiled with spices, drumsticks, and herbs.
9, Gazpacho - Spain - cold soup made of raw, blended vegetables.
10. Brennsnut - Norway - carrots, potatoes, leeks, rutabaga, and leftover sausage and meat
11. Hot and Sour Soup - China. Mushrooms, bamboo shoots, vegetable broth, rice vinegar.
12. Borscht - Ukraine - a sour soup based on beetroots and other ingredients.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #74 - Soup, anyone? Types or flavours of soup, or soup-type dishes, from round the world. Please put a brief description and place of origin, though repeats of country don't matter.

1. Bouillabaisse - fish soup from Marseille in France
2. Snert - meal soup from the Netherlands, based on green peas, celery root, bacon, smoked sausage
3. Cullen skink - a thick Scottish soup made of finnan haddie, potatoes and onions
4. Scotch Broth - from Scotland; variations exist, but it's usually a thick mutton soup with barley, carrot & turnip, red lentils and split peas.
5. Tom Yam Soup - from Thailand, hot and sour soup, usually cooked with shrimp.
6. Minestrone - Italian soup made with pasta, beans, and vegetables.
7. Cock-a-leekie - Scotland; made from leeks & peppered chicken stock thickened with rice.
8. Mulligatawny - India - water boiled with spices, drumsticks, and herbs.
9, Gazpacho - Spain - cold soup made of raw, blended vegetables.
10. Brennsnut - Norway - carrots, potatoes, leeks, rutabaga, and leftover sausage and meat
11. Hot and Sour Soup - China. Mushrooms, bamboo shoots, vegetable broth, rice vinegar.
12. Borscht - Ukraine - a sour soup based on beetroots and other ingredients. 
13 Clam Chowder - USA - clams, diced potatoes, salt pork, and onions


----------



## Taggart

Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order

1. Agate


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order

1. Agate 
2. Beryl


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order

1. Agate
2. Beryl
3. Corundum


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order

1. Agate
2. Beryl
3. Corundum 
4. Diamond


----------



## Art Rock

<<< deleted. E is easy, and I have an F >>>>>


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order

1. Agate
2. Beryl
3. Corundum
4. Diamond 
5. Emerald


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order

1. Agate
2. Beryl
3. Corundum
4. Diamond
5. Emerald
6. Faujasite


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order

1. Agate
2. Beryl
3. Corundum
4. Diamond
5. Emerald
6. Faujasite
7. Garnet


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order

1. Agate
2. Beryl
3. Corundum
4. Diamond
5. Emerald
6. Faujasite
7. Garnet
8. Hydrotalcite


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order

1. Agate
2. Beryl
3. Corundum
4. Diamond
5. Emerald
6. Faujasite
7. Garnet
8. Hydrotalcite
9. Inderite


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order

1. Agate
2. Beryl
3. Corundum
4. Diamond
5. Emerald
6. Faujasite
7. Garnet
8. Hydrotalcite
9. Inderite
10. Jade


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order

1. Agate
2. Beryl
3. Corundum
4. Diamond
5. Emerald
6. Faujasite
7. Garnet
8. Hydrotalcite
9. Inderite
10. Jade 
11. Kryptonite


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order

1. Agate
2. Beryl
3. Corundum
4. Diamond
5. Emerald
6. Faujasite
7. Garnet
8. Hydrotalcite
9. Inderite
10. Jade
11. Kryptonite
12. Lapis Lazuli


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order

1. Agate
2. Beryl
3. Corundum
4. Diamond
5. Emerald
6. Faujasite
7. Garnet
8. Hydrotalcite
9. Inderite
10. Jade
11. Kryptonite
12. Lapis Lazuli 
13. Malachite


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #76 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actors - Provide name, country of origin, and a notable performance

1. Maximilian Schell - Austria - Judgement at Nuremberg - 1961


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #76 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actors - Provide name, country of origin, and a notable performance

1. Maximilian Schell - Austria - Judgement at Nuremberg - 1961 
2. Karlheinz Böhm - Austrian-German -Sissi 1955


----------



## Taggart

The Gemstones List includes three entries which need to be disqualified.

Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order

1. Agate
2. Beryl
3. Corundum
4. Diamond
5. Emerald
6. Faujasite
7. Garnet
8. Hydrotalcite - not a gemstone - substitute Jade
9. Inderite - not a gemstone - substitute Lapis Lazuli
Kryptonite - fictitious, which wasn't explicitly allowed in OP, as per usual practice.
10. Malachite
11. Opal (Taggart)
12. Sapphire (Ingelou)
13. Topaz (Taggart)

Carry on now with theme #76


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #76 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actors - Provide name, country of origin, and a notable performance

1. Maximilian Schell - Austria - Judgement at Nuremberg - 1961
2. Karlheinz Böhm - Austrian-German -Sissi 1955
3. Max von Sydow - Swedish-French - Hannah and Her Sisters (Frederick)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Taggart said:


> The Gemstones List includes three entries which need to be disqualified.
> 
> Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order
> 
> 
> *Kryptonite - fictitious, which wasn't explicitly allowed in OP*


Wasn't explicitly disallowed either -


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #76 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actors - Provide name, country of origin, and a notable performance

1. Maximilian Schell - Austria - Judgement at Nuremberg - 1961
2. Karlheinz Böhm - Austrian-German -Sissi 1955
3. Max von Sydow - Swedish-French - Hannah and Her Sisters (Frederick)
4. William Shatner - Canada - Star Trek: The Movie - 1979


----------



## Ingélou

Shaughnessy said:


> Wasn't explicitly disallowed either -


Why would it need to be, when recent rounds have *specified *when legendary or fictitious items are to be allowed? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme #76 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actors - Provide name, country of origin, and a notable performance

1. Maximilian Schell - Austria - Judgement at Nuremberg - 1961
2. Karlheinz Böhm - Austrian-German -Sissi 1955
3. Max von Sydow - Swedish-French - Hannah and Her Sisters (Frederick)
4. William Shatner - Canada - Star Trek: The Movie - 1979
5. Gérard Depardieu - France - Jean de Florette - 1986 -


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #76 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actors - Provide name, country of origin, and a notable performance

1. Maximilian Schell - Austria - Judgement at Nuremberg - 1961
2. Karlheinz Böhm - Austrian-German -Sissi 1955
3. Max von Sydow - Swedish-French - Hannah and Her Sisters (Frederick)
4. William Shatner - Canada - Star Trek: The Movie - 1979
5. Gérard Depardieu - film = Jean de Florette - France, 1986
6. Rutger Hauer - Netherlands - Bladerunner


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #76 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actors - Provide name, country of origin, and a notable performance
Theme #76 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actors - Provide name, country of origin, and a notable performance

1. Maximilian Schell - Austria - Judgement at Nuremberg - 1961
2. Karlheinz Böhm - Austrian-German -Sissi 1955
3. Max von Sydow - Swedish-French - Hannah and Her Sisters (Frederick)
4. William Shatner - Canada - Star Trek: The Movie - 1979
5. Gérard Depardieu - film = Jean de Florette - France, 1986
6. Rutger Hauer - Netherlands - Bladerunner 
7. Helmut Griem -Die Verdammten ( The Damned ) 1969


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #76 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actors - Provide name, country of origin, and a notable performance

1. Maximilian Schell - Austria - Judgement at Nuremberg - 1961
2. Karlheinz Böhm - Austrian-German -Sissi 1955
3. Max von Sydow - Swedish-French - Hannah and Her Sisters (Frederick)
4. William Shatner - Canada - Star Trek: The Movie - 1979
5. Gérard Depardieu - France - Jean de Florette - 1986 -
6. Rutger Hauer - Netherlands - Bladerunner
7. Helmut Griem -Die Verdammten ( The Damned ) 1969
8. Boris Terral - France - Le Roi Danse 2000


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #76 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actors - Provide name, country of origin, and a notable performance

1. Maximilian Schell - Austria - Judgement at Nuremberg - 1961
2. Karlheinz Böhm - Austrian-German -Sissi 1955
3. Max von Sydow - Swedish-French - Hannah and Her Sisters (Frederick)
4. William Shatner - Canada - Star Trek: The Movie - 1979
5. Gérard Depardieu - France - Jean de Florette - 1986 -
6. Rutger Hauer - Netherlands - Bladerunner
7. Helmut Griem -Die Verdammten ( The Damned ) 1969
8. Boris Terral - France - Le Roi Danse 2000 
9. Richard Harris - Ireland - The Sporting Life - 1963


----------



## SanAntone

Taggart said:


> The Gemstones List includes three entries which need to be disqualified.
> 
> Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order
> 
> 1. Agate
> 2. Beryl
> 3. Corundum
> 4. Diamond
> 5. Emerald
> 6. Faujasite
> 7. Garnet
> 8. Hydrotalcite - not a gemstone - substitute Jade
> 9. Inderite - not a gemstone - substitute Lapis Lazuli
> Kryptonite - fictitious, which wasn't explicitly allowed in OP, as per usual practice.
> 10. Malachite
> 11. Opal (Taggart)
> 12. Sapphire (Ingelou)
> 13. Topaz (Taggart)
> 
> Carry on now with theme #76


What happened to Jade?


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #76 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actors - Provide name, country of origin, and a notable performance

1. Maximilian Schell - Austria - Judgement at Nuremberg - 1961
2. Karlheinz Böhm - Austrian-German -Sissi 1955
3. Max von Sydow - Swedish-French - Hannah and Her Sisters (Frederick)
4. William Shatner - Canada - Star Trek: The Movie - 1979
5. Gérard Depardieu - France - Jean de Florette - 1986 -
6. Rutger Hauer - Netherlands - Bladerunner
7. Helmut Griem -Die Verdammten ( The Damned ) 1969
8. Boris Terral - France - Le Roi Danse 2000
9. Richard Harris - Ireland - The Sporting Life - 1963
10. Jean-Pierre Léaud - France - The 400 Blows


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #76 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actors - Provide name, country of origin, and a notable performance

1. Maximilian Schell - Austria - Judgement at Nuremberg - 1961
2. Karlheinz Böhm - Austrian-German -Sissi 1955
3. Max von Sydow - Swedish-French - Hannah and Her Sisters (Frederick)
4. William Shatner - Canada - Star Trek: The Movie - 1979
5. Gérard Depardieu - France - Jean de Florette - 1986 -
6. Rutger Hauer - Netherlands - Bladerunner
7. Helmut Griem -Die Verdammten ( The Damned ) 1969
8. Boris Terral - France - Le Roi Danse 2000
9. Richard Harris - Ireland - The Sporting Life - 1963
10. Jean-Pierre Léaud - France - The 400 Blows 
11. Dolph Lundgren - Sweden - Rocky IV


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #76 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actors - Provide name, country of origin, and a notable performance

1. Maximilian Schell - Austria - Judgement at Nuremberg - 1961
2. Karlheinz Böhm - Austrian-German -Sissi 1955
3. Max von Sydow - Swedish-French - Hannah and Her Sisters (Frederick)
4. William Shatner - Canada - Star Trek: The Movie - 1979
5. Gérard Depardieu - France - Jean de Florette - 1986 -
6. Rutger Hauer - Netherlands - Bladerunner
7. Helmut Griem -Die Verdammten ( The Damned ) 1969
8. Boris Terral - France - Le Roi Danse 2000
9. Richard Harris - Ireland - The Sporting Life - 1963
10. Jean-Pierre Léaud - France - The 400 Blows 
11. Dolph Lundgren - Sweden - Rocky IV 
12. Jeroen Krabbé - Netherlands - The Fugitive


----------



## Ingélou

SanAntone said:


> What happened to Jade?


It's at number 8 in the table that you've quoted.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #76 - Film - Non UK - Non USA - Actors - Provide name, country of origin, and a notable performance

1. Maximilian Schell - Austria - Judgement at Nuremberg - 1961
2. Karlheinz Böhm - Austrian-German -Sissi 1955
3. Max von Sydow - Swedish-French - Hannah and Her Sisters (Frederick)
4. William Shatner - Canada - Star Trek: The Movie - 1979
5. Gérard Depardieu - France - Jean de Florette - 1986 -
6. Rutger Hauer - Netherlands - Bladerunner
7. Helmut Griem -Die Verdammten ( The Damned ) 1969
8. Boris Terral - France - Le Roi Danse 2000
9. Richard Harris - Ireland - The Sporting Life - 1963
10. Jean-Pierre Léaud - France - The 400 Blows
11. Dolph Lundgren - Sweden - Rocky IV
12. Jeroen Krabbé - Netherlands - The Fugitive
13. Tatsuya Nakadai - Japan - Harakiri - 1962


----------



## Art Rock

Taggart said:


> The Gemstones List includes three entries which need to be disqualified.
> 
> Theme #75 Gemstones and Crystals - do not repeat any initial letter and try to keep to alphabetical order
> 
> 
> 8. Hydrotalcite - not a gemstone - substitute Jade


It is not a gemstone, but it _is _a crystal (Britannica: "any solid material in which the component atoms are arranged in a definite pattern and whose surface regularity reflects its internal symmetry).

_shows Ph.D. in chemistry as exhibit A_


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #77 - People that you might expect to find on a Building Site.

1. Foreman of the site


----------



## Art Rock

I've been playing too many games here - I read that as a Bulldog Site.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #77 - People that you might expect to find on a Building Site.

1. Foreman of the site 
2. Municipal building permit inspector


----------



## Taggart

Theme #77 - People that you might expect to find on a Building Site.

1. Foreman of the site 
2. Municipal building permit inspector 
3. Bricklayer


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #77 - People that you might expect to find on a Building Site.

1. Foreman of the site
2. Municipal building permit inspector
3. Bricklayer 
4. Fork Lift Truck Driver


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #77 - People that you might expect to find on a Building Site.

1. Foreman of the site
2. Municipal building permit inspector
3. Bricklayer
4. Fork Lift Truck Driver 
5. Construction surveyor


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #77 - People that you might expect to find on a Building Site.

1. Foreman of the site
2. Municipal building permit inspector
3. Bricklayer
4. Fork Lift Truck Driver
5. Construction surveyor 
6. Plumber


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #77 - People that you might expect to find on a Building Site.

1. Foreman of the site
2. Municipal building permit inspector
3. Bricklayer
4. Fork Lift Truck Driver
5. Construction surveyor
6. Plumber
7. Electrician


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #77 - People that you might expect to find on a Building Site.

1. Foreman of the site
2. Municipal building permit inspector
3. Bricklayer
4. Fork Lift Truck Driver
5. Construction surveyor
6. Plumber
7. Electrician 
8. Carpenter


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #77 - People that you might expect to find on a Building Site.

1. Foreman of the site
2. Municipal building permit inspector
3. Bricklayer
4. Fork Lift Truck Driver
5. Construction surveyor
6. Plumber
7. Electrician
8. Carpenter
9. Architect


----------



## pianozach

Theme #77 - People that you might expect to find on a Building Site.

1. Foreman of the site
2. Municipal building permit inspector
3. Bricklayer
4. Fork Lift Truck Driver
5. Construction surveyor
6. Plumber
7. Electrician
8. Carpenter
9. Architect
10. Food Truck cooks


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #77 - People that you might expect to find on a Building Site.

1. Foreman of the site
2. Municipal building permit inspector
3. Bricklayer
4. Fork Lift Truck Driver
5. Construction surveyor
6. Plumber
7. Electrician
8. Carpenter
9. Architect
10. Food Truck cooks
11. Unskilled day laborers - per diem workers


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #77 - People that you might expect to find on a Building Site.

1. Foreman of the site
2. Municipal building permit inspector
3. Bricklayer
4. Fork Lift Truck Driver
5. Construction surveyor
6. Plumber
7. Electrician
8. Carpenter
9. Architect
10. Food Truck cooks*
11. Unskilled day laborers - per diem workers
12. Cavity installation installer

* ('food truck cooks' - Is that an American thing?)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ingélou said:


> 10. Food Truck cooks*
> 
> ** ('food truck cooks' - Is that an American thing?)*


*How to Start a Catering Business for Construction Sites






How to Start a Catering Business for Construction Sites


Open a catering business that focuses on construction sites. Mobile food trucks deliver a variety of prepared food such as breakfast items, sandwiches, snacks and drinks. You can own and operate a catering truck on a part-time or full-time basis depending on your schedule. With little overhead...




careertrend.com




*


----------



## Ingélou

Shaughnessy said:


> *How to Start a Catering Business for Construction Sites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Start a Catering Business for Construction Sites
> 
> 
> Open a catering business that focuses on construction sites. Mobile food trucks deliver a variety of prepared food such as breakfast items, sandwiches, snacks and drinks. You can own and operate a catering truck on a part-time or full-time basis depending on your schedule. With little overhead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> careertrend.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They do sound like an American site, with 'state and federal' authorities, 'trucks' and choosing 'college majors'. But oh heck, I can't get any details of where they are...
I'm a builder's daughter, but in my Dad's day, they just brought cheese sarnies (or whatever).


----------



## Taggart

Theme #77 - People that you might expect to find on a Building Site.

1. Foreman of the site
2. Municipal building permit inspector
3. Bricklayer
4. Fork Lift Truck Driver
5. Construction surveyor
6. Plumber
7. Electrician
8. Carpenter
9. Architect
10. Food Truck cooks*
11. Unskilled day laborers - per diem workers
12. Cavity installation installer 
13. Stonemason

Can somebody else do the next one.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ingélou said:


> They do sound like an American site, with 'state and federal' authorities, 'trucks' and choosing 'college majors'. But oh heck, I can't get any details of where they are...
> I'm a builder's daughter, but in my Dad's day, they just brought cheese sarnies (or whatever).


It's not something that you would necessarily expect to see at a "building site" - homes, smaller buildings, strip malls - but they can be found at larger "construction sites" - office complexes, factories, warehouses -They're independent contractors.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans 
2. Charles Dickens - Great Expectations


----------



## Shaughnessy

Xenophiliu said:


> Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -
> 
> 1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
> 2. Charles Dickens - Great Expectations


Disqualified - I think the English members of the forum may not graciously accept having one of their native sons re-classified as "American"


----------



## Xenophiliu

Shaughnessy said:


> Disqualified - I think the English members of the forum may not graciously accept having one of their native sons characterized as "American"


HA! Another misread. They seem to happen more often as I get older. Or I am just inattentive!


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans 
2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3. Herman Melville - Moby Dick


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3. Herman Melville - Moby-Dick 
4. Louisa May Alcott - Little Women


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3. Herman Melville - Moby-Dick
4. Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
5. Henry James - The Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3. Herman Melville - Moby-Dick
4. Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
5. Henry James - The Portrait of a Lady 
6. Harriet Beecher Stowe - Uncle Tom's Cabin


----------



## Taggart

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3. Herman Melville - Moby-Dick
4. Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
5. Henry James - The Portrait of a Lady 
6. Harriet Beecher Stowe - Uncle Tom's Cabin 
7. Mark Twain - Huckleberry Finn


----------



## SanAntone

deleted


----------



## SanAntone

I am removing my entry since while the author was born in 1862 she did not publish any novels until she was 40.


----------



## Shaughnessy

SanAntone said:


> I am removing my entry since while the author was born in 1862 she did not publish any novels until she was 40.


In the future, I'll be more specific with the concept of "19th century" to ensure that it's understood that the work itself was written within that time frame.


----------



## pianozach

Shaughnessy said:


> It's not something that you would necessarily expect to see at a "building site" - homes, smaller buildings, strip malls - but they can be found at larger "construction sites" - office complexes, factories, warehouses -They're independent contractors.


I fully expected a "foul" to be called.

Of course, I'm thinking skyscraper building sites, and the onsite foreman will often contract to have a *hot truck* parked onsite, site-adjacent, or very nearby, for the convenience of the workers.


----------



## pianozach

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3. Herman Melville - Moby-Dick
4. Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
5. Henry James - The Portrait of a Lady
6. Harriet Beecher Stowe - Uncle Tom's Cabin
7. Mark Twain - Huckleberry Finn
8. Jules Verne - 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1870)


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -
> 
> 1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
> 2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
> 3. Herman Melville - Moby-Dick
> 4. Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
> 5. Henry James - The Portrait of a Lady
> 6. Harriet Beecher Stowe - Uncle Tom's Cabin
> 7. Mark Twain - Huckleberry Finn
> 8. Jules Verne - 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1870)


No. 8 Jules Verne - 

Disqualified - I think the French members of the forum may not graciously accept having one of their native sons re-classified as "American"


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3. Herman Melville - Moby-Dick
4. Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
5. Henry James - The Portrait of a Lady
6. Harriet Beecher Stowe - Uncle Tom's Cabin
7. Mark Twain - Huckleberry Finn 
8. Stephen Crane - The Red Badge of Courage


----------



## pianozach

Shaughnessy said:


> No. 8 Jules Verne -
> 
> Disqualified - I think the French members of the forum may not graciously accept having one of their native sons re-classified as "American"


My mistake. 

All of his books that I've seen have been in English, so I guess I simply assumed he was American, or, at the least, British.

I suppose I simply skimmed past the "American" part anyway, focusing on the "19th Century part"


----------



## Shaughnessy

Re-posting theme - New page...


Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work written between 1800 and 1899 -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3. Herman Melville - Moby-Dick
4. Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
5. Henry James - The Portrait of a Lady
6. Harriet Beecher Stowe - Uncle Tom's Cabin
7. Mark Twain - Huckleberry Finn
8. Stephen Crane - The Red Badge of Courage


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3. Herman Melville - Moby-Dick
4. Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
5. Henry James - The Portrait of a Lady
6. Harriet Beecher Stowe - Uncle Tom's Cabin
7. Mark Twain - Huckleberry Finn
8. Stephen Crane - The Red Badge of Courage
9. Kate Chopin - The Awakening


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3. Herman Melville - Moby-Dick
4. Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
5. Henry James - The Portrait of a Lady
6. Harriet Beecher Stowe - Uncle Tom's Cabin
7. Mark Twain - Huckleberry Finn
8. Stephen Crane - The Red Badge of Courage
9. Kate Chopin - The Awakening
10. Edgar Allan Poe - The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym of Nantucket


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3. Herman Melville - Moby-Dick
4. Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
5. Henry James - The Portrait of a Lady
6. Harriet Beecher Stowe - Uncle Tom's Cabin
7. Mark Twain - Huckleberry Finn
8. Stephen Crane - The Red Badge of Courage
9. Kate Chopin - The Awakening
10. Edgar Allan Poe - The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym of Nantucket 
11. Jack London - The Call of the Wild


----------



## jegreenwood

11. Jack London - The Call of the Wild

1903 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_London

(I had already looked him up.)


----------



## Shaughnessy

jegreenwood said:


> 11. Jack London - The Call of the Wild
> 
> 1903 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_London
> 
> (I had already looked him up.)


Still at work - Doing 6 things at the same time whilst talking to one person on the phone and the other at my desk - Nonetheless, I should have done a check before posting - Thanks for the catch!


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists and Short Story Writers - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3. Herman Melville - Moby-Dick
4. Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
5. Henry James - The Portrait of a Lady
6. Harriet Beecher Stowe - Uncle Tom's Cabin
7. Mark Twain - Huckleberry Finn
8. Stephen Crane - The Red Badge of Courage
9. Kate Chopin - The Awakening
10. Edgar Allan Poe - The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym of Nantucket
11. Edward Bellamy - Looking Backward


----------



## Shaughnessy

Note - for the 13th slot - I've expanded the concept to include short story writers in addition to novelists.

There are two novelists tops that I can think of to play but they're obscure to an extent that if you didn't take two semesters of American literature, the theme would have come to grinding halt.


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3. Herman Melville - Moby-Dick
4. Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
5. Henry James - The Portrait of a Lady
6. Harriet Beecher Stowe - Uncle Tom's Cabin
7. Mark Twain - Huckleberry Finn
8. Stephen Crane - The Red Badge of Courage
9. Kate Chopin - The Awakening
10. Edgar Allan Poe - The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym of Nantucket
11. Edward Bellamy - Looking Backward
12. Lewis Wallace - Ben Hur: A Tale of the Christ


----------



## Shaughnessy

Just in case you're ever on Jeopardy, Edward Bellamy's Looking Backward was the third largest bestseller of its time, after Stowe's "Uncle Tom's Cabin" and Wallace's "Ben-Hur: A Tale of the Christ".

Note - for the 13th slot - I've expanded the concept to include short story writers in addition to novelists.


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #78 - Literature - 19th Century American Novelists - Name the author and a notable work -

1. James Fenimore Cooper - The Last of the Mohicans
2. Nathanial Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3. Herman Melville - Moby-Dick
4. Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
5. Henry James - The Portrait of a Lady
6. Harriet Beecher Stowe - Uncle Tom's Cabin
7. Mark Twain - Huckleberry Finn
8. Stephen Crane - The Red Badge of Courage
9. Kate Chopin - The Awakening
10. Edgar Allan Poe - The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym of Nantucket
11. Edward Bellamy - Looking Backward
12. Lewis Wallace - Ben Hur: A Tale of the Christ
13. Washington Irving - The Legend of Sleepy Hollow


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #79 - Movies never made - projects that never came to fruition - list name or, if none, description and some of the talent involved. Date too if you know it

1. Remembrance of Things Past - Joseph Losey and Harold Pinter (early 70s). The whole thing. They had the rights, and Pinter wrote, "incomparably the best screen adaptation ever made of a great work," (Stanley Kaufmann), but they couldn't get the financing. Later Pinter (with Di Trevis) turned it into a stage play.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #79 - Movies never made - projects that never came to fruition - list name or, if none, description and some of the talent involved. Date too if you know it

1. Remembrance of Things Past - Joseph Losey and Harold Pinter (early 70s) 
2. I, Claudius (1937) - Alexander Korda producer, Josef Von Sternberg director, starred Charles Laughton & Merle Oberon - beset by difficulties & then Merle Oberon had a car accident.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #79 - Movies never made - projects that never came to fruition - list name or, if none, description and some of the talent involved. Date too if you know it

1. Remembrance of Things Past - Joseph Losey and Harold Pinter (early 70s) 
2. I, Claudius (1937) - Alexander Korda producer, Josef Von Sternberg director, starred Charles Laughton & Merle Oberon - beset by difficulties & then Merle Oberon had a car accident. 
3. (Animated) Lord of the Rings Part II - ran out of funding after being cut to two films rather than three. Director Ralph Bakshi.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #79 - Movies never made - projects that never came to fruition - list name or, if none, description and some of the talent involved. Date too if you know it

1. Remembrance of Things Past - Joseph Losey and Harold Pinter (early 70s)
2. I, Claudius (1937) - Alexander Korda producer, Josef Von Sternberg director, starred Charles Laughton & Merle Oberon - beset by difficulties & then Merle Oberon had a car accident.
3. (Animated) Lord of the Rings Part II - ran out of funding after being cut to two films rather than three. Director Ralph Bakshi. 
4. Napoleon - a film project for Stanley Kubrick that he researched for years, but couldn't get funding, possibly because of the poor audience reaction to Waterloo, film of 1970.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #79 - Movies never made - projects that never came to fruition - list name or, if none, description and some of the talent involved. Date too if you know it

1. Remembrance of Things Past - Joseph Losey and Harold Pinter (early 70s)
2. I, Claudius (1937) - Alexander Korda producer, Josef Von Sternberg director, starred Charles Laughton & Merle Oberon - beset by difficulties & then Merle Oberon had a car accident.
3. (Animated) Lord of the Rings Part II - ran out of funding after being cut to two films rather than three. Director Ralph Bakshi.
4. Napoleon - a film project for Stanley Kubrick that he researched for years, but couldn't get funding, possibly because of the poor audience reaction to Waterloo, film of 1970.
5. Superman Lives – Tim Burton's take on Superman would have seen Nicolas Cage as Clark Kent . ( no date to be found)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #79 - Movies never made - projects that never came to fruition - list name or, if none, description and some of the talent involved. Date too if you know it

1. Remembrance of Things Past - Joseph Losey and Harold Pinter (early 70s)
2. I, Claudius (1937) - Alexander Korda producer, Josef Von Sternberg director, starred Charles Laughton & Merle Oberon - beset by difficulties & then Merle Oberon had a car accident.
3. (Animated) Lord of the Rings Part II - ran out of funding after being cut to two films rather than three. Director Ralph Bakshi.
4. Napoleon - a film project for Stanley Kubrick that he researched for years, but couldn't get funding, possibly because of the poor audience reaction to Waterloo, film of 1970.
5. Superman Lives – Tim Burton's take on Superman would have seen Nicolas Cage as Clark Kent . ( no date to be found)
6. Cormac McCarthy's Blood Meridian - After years of talks and rumors. James Franco's project was shelved when he failed to secure the rights to the novel. Franco was only the latest in a long line of A-list filmmakers trying and failing to adapt McCarthy’s enigmatic novel to the screen.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #79 - Movies never made - projects that never came to fruition - list name or, if none, description and some of the talent involved. Date too if you know it

1. Remembrance of Things Past - Joseph Losey and Harold Pinter (early 70s)
2. I, Claudius (1937) - Alexander Korda producer, Josef Von Sternberg director, starred Charles Laughton & Merle Oberon - beset by difficulties & then Merle Oberon had a car accident.
3. (Animated) Lord of the Rings Part II - ran out of funding after being cut to two films rather than three. Director Ralph Bakshi.
4. Napoleon - a film project for Stanley Kubrick that he researched for years, but couldn't get funding, possibly because of the poor audience reaction to Waterloo, film of 1970.
5. Superman Lives – Tim Burton's take on Superman would have seen Nicolas Cage as Clark Kent . ( no date to be found)
6. Cormac McCarthy's Blood Meridian - After years of talks and rumors. James Franco's project was shelved when he failed to secure the rights to the novel. Franco was only the latest in a long line of A-list filmmakers trying and failing to adapt McCarthy’s enigmatic novel to the screen.
7. Heart of Darkness - Orson Welles adaptation of Joseph Conrad novel - Didn't like the book and the screenplay even less (he wrote it) - Didn't trust the director (himself) or the producer (himself) - Neither understood his "vision".


----------



## pianozach

Theme #79 - Movies never made - projects that never came to fruition - list name or, if none, description and some of the talent involved. Date too if you know it

1. Remembrance of Things Past - Joseph Losey and Harold Pinter (early 70s)
2. I, Claudius (1937) - Alexander Korda producer, Josef Von Sternberg director, starred Charles Laughton & Merle Oberon - beset by difficulties & then Merle Oberon had a car accident.
3. (Animated) Lord of the Rings Part II - ran out of funding after being cut to two films rather than three. Director Ralph Bakshi.
4. Napoleon - a film project for Stanley Kubrick that he researched for years, but couldn't get funding, possibly because of the poor audience reaction to Waterloo, film of 1970.
5. Superman Lives – Tim Burton's take on Superman would have seen Nicolas Cage as Clark Kent . ( no date to be found)
6. Cormac McCarthy's Blood Meridian - After years of talks and rumors. James Franco's project was shelved when he failed to secure the rights to the novel. Franco was only the latest in a long line of A-list filmmakers trying and failing to adapt McCarthy’s enigmatic novel to the screen.
7. Heart of Darkness - Orson Welles adaptation of Joseph Conrad novel - Didn't like the book and the screenplay even less (he wrote it) - Didn't trust the director (himself) of the producer (himself) - Neither understood his "vision".
8. The Deep - Orson Welles adaptation of Charles Williams’s novel _Dead Calm_ - Shot over three years, then dragged his feet over the editing, and never finished the sound recording, then a lead actor died, then the negatives were somehow lost . . .


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #79 - Movies never made - projects that never came to fruition - list name or, if none, description and some of the talent involved. Date too if you know it

1. Remembrance of Things Past - Joseph Losey and Harold Pinter (early 70s)
2. I, Claudius (1937) - Alexander Korda producer, Josef Von Sternberg director, starred Charles Laughton & Merle Oberon - beset by difficulties & then Merle Oberon had a car accident.
3. (Animated) Lord of the Rings Part II - ran out of funding after being cut to two films rather than three. Director Ralph Bakshi.
4. Napoleon - a film project for Stanley Kubrick that he researched for years, but couldn't get funding, possibly because of the poor audience reaction to Waterloo, film of 1970.
5. Superman Lives – Tim Burton's take on Superman would have seen Nicolas Cage as Clark Kent . ( no date to be found)
6. Cormac McCarthy's Blood Meridian - After years of talks and rumors. James Franco's project was shelved when he failed to secure the rights to the novel. Franco was only the latest in a long line of A-list filmmakers trying and failing to adapt McCarthy’s enigmatic novel to the screen.
7. Heart of Darkness - Orson Welles adaptation of Joseph Conrad novel - Didn't like the book and the screenplay even less (he wrote it) - Didn't trust the director (himself) of the producer (himself) - Neither understood his "vision".
8. The Deep - Orson Welles adaptation of Charles Williams’s novel _Dead Calm_ - Shot over three years, then dragged his feet over the editing, and never finished the sound recording, then a lead actor died, then the negatives were somehow lost . . .
9. Dox Quixote - Started in 1955 by Orson Welles.... sigh... 14 yeas later, his star Francisco Reguera died before he could finish recording his dialogue - 13 years later in 1982, Welles went to Spain to shoot more footage - along the way, film footage was lost, sound recordings were lost, and after being "in production" for 26 years, Welles had trouble finding further financing - He died on October 10, 1985 - We're still waiting...


----------



## pianozach

Man, Orson Welles is taking a beating here . . .


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #79 - Movies never made - projects that never came to fruition - list name or, if none, description and some of the talent involved. Date too if you know it

1. Remembrance of Things Past - Joseph Losey and Harold Pinter (early 70s)
2. I, Claudius (1937) - Alexander Korda producer, Josef Von Sternberg director, starred Charles Laughton & Merle Oberon - beset by difficulties & then Merle Oberon had a car accident.
3. (Animated) Lord of the Rings Part II - ran out of funding after being cut to two films rather than three. Director Ralph Bakshi.
4. Napoleon - a film project for Stanley Kubrick that he researched for years, but couldn't get funding, possibly because of the poor audience reaction to Waterloo, film of 1970.
5. Superman Lives – Tim Burton's take on Superman would have seen Nicolas Cage as Clark Kent . ( no date to be found)
6. Cormac McCarthy's Blood Meridian - After years of talks and rumors. James Franco's project was shelved when he failed to secure the rights to the novel. Franco was only the latest in a long line of A-list filmmakers trying and failing to adapt McCarthy’s enigmatic novel to the screen.
7. Heart of Darkness - Orson Welles adaptation of Joseph Conrad novel - Didn't like the book and the screenplay even less (he wrote it) - Didn't trust the director (himself) of the producer (himself) - Neither understood his "vision".
8. The Deep - Orson Welles adaptation of Charles Williams’s novel _Dead Calm_ - Shot over three years, then dragged his feet over the editing, and never finished the sound recording, then a lead actor died, then the negatives were somehow lost . . .
9. Dox Quixote - Started in 1955 by Orson Welles.... sigh... 14 yeas later, his star Francisco Reguera died before he could finish recording his dialogue - 13 years later in 1982, Welles went to Spain to shoot more footage - along the way, film footage was lost, sound recordings were lost, and after being "in production" for 26 years, Welles had trouble finding further financing - He died on October 10, 1985 - We're still waiting... 
10. The New Spartans 1975 - aborted after 9 days shooting because of lack of funding; was to have starred Oliver Reed & Susan George; directed by Jack Starrett.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #79 - Movies never made - projects that never came to fruition - list name or, if none, description and some of the talent involved. Date too if you know it

1. Remembrance of Things Past - Joseph Losey and Harold Pinter (early 70s)
2. I, Claudius (1937) - Alexander Korda producer, Josef Von Sternberg director, starred Charles Laughton & Merle Oberon - beset by difficulties & then Merle Oberon had a car accident.
3. (Animated) Lord of the Rings Part II - ran out of funding after being cut to two films rather than three. Director Ralph Bakshi.
4. Napoleon - a film project for Stanley Kubrick that he researched for years, but couldn't get funding, possibly because of the poor audience reaction to Waterloo, film of 1970.
5. Superman Lives – Tim Burton's take on Superman would have seen Nicolas Cage as Clark Kent . ( no date to be found)
6. Cormac McCarthy's Blood Meridian - After years of talks and rumors. James Franco's project was shelved when he failed to secure the rights to the novel. Franco was only the latest in a long line of A-list filmmakers trying and failing to adapt McCarthy’s enigmatic novel to the screen.
7. Heart of Darkness - Orson Welles adaptation of Joseph Conrad novel - Didn't like the book and the screenplay even less (he wrote it) - Didn't trust the director (himself) of the producer (himself) - Neither understood his "vision".
8. The Deep - Orson Welles adaptation of Charles Williams’s novel _Dead Calm_ - Shot over three years, then dragged his feet over the editing, and never finished the sound recording, then a lead actor died, then the negatives were somehow lost . . .
9. Dox Quixote - Started in 1955 by Orson Welles.... sigh... 14 yeas later, his star Francisco Reguera died before he could finish recording his dialogue - 13 years later in 1982, Welles went to Spain to shoot more footage - along the way, film footage was lost, sound recordings were lost, and after being "in production" for 26 years, Welles had trouble finding further financing - He died on October 10, 1985 - We're still waiting...
10. The New Spartans 1975 - aborted after 9 days shooting because of lack of funding; was to have starred Oliver Reed & Susan George; directed by Jack Starrett.
11. Blood on the Tracks - loosely based on Dylan album - director Luca Guadagnino seeks financing for movie with no script other than vague "series of stories" set in the 70s with "maybe 20 or 30 characters" - Drops project when financial backers express reluctance over putting real money into a largely imaginary film.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #79 - Movies never made - projects that never came to fruition - list name or, if none, description and some of the talent involved. Date too if you know it

1. Remembrance of Things Past - Joseph Losey and Harold Pinter (early 70s)
2. I, Claudius (1937) - Alexander Korda producer, Josef Von Sternberg director, starred Charles Laughton & Merle Oberon - beset by difficulties & then Merle Oberon had a car accident.
3. (Animated) Lord of the Rings Part II - ran out of funding after being cut to two films rather than three. Director Ralph Bakshi.
4. Napoleon - a film project for Stanley Kubrick that he researched for years, but couldn't get funding, possibly because of the poor audience reaction to Waterloo, film of 1970.
5. Superman Lives – Tim Burton's take on Superman would have seen Nicolas Cage as Clark Kent . ( no date to be found)
6. Cormac McCarthy's Blood Meridian - After years of talks and rumors. James Franco's project was shelved when he failed to secure the rights to the novel. Franco was only the latest in a long line of A-list filmmakers trying and failing to adapt McCarthy’s enigmatic novel to the screen.
7. Heart of Darkness - Orson Welles adaptation of Joseph Conrad novel - Didn't like the book and the screenplay even less (he wrote it) - Didn't trust the director (himself) of the producer (himself) - Neither understood his "vision".
8. The Deep - Orson Welles adaptation of Charles Williams’s novel _Dead Calm_ - Shot over three years, then dragged his feet over the editing, and never finished the sound recording, then a lead actor died, then the negatives were somehow lost . . .
9. Dox Quixote - Started in 1955 by Orson Welles.... sigh... 14 yeas later, his star Francisco Reguera died before he could finish recording his dialogue - 13 years later in 1982, Welles went to Spain to shoot more footage - along the way, film footage was lost, sound recordings were lost, and after being "in production" for 26 years, Welles had trouble finding further financing - He died on October 10, 1985 - We're still waiting...
10. The New Spartans 1975 - aborted after 9 days shooting because of lack of funding; was to have starred Oliver Reed & Susan George; directed by Jack Starrett.
11. Blood on the Tracks - loosely based on Dylan album - director Luca Guadagnino seeks financing for movie with no script other than vague "series of stories" set in the 70s with "maybe 20 or 30 characters" - Drops project when financial backers express reluctance over putting real money into a largely imaginary film.
12. Rust - filming suspended after Alec Baldwin shot and killed cinematographer Halyna Hutchins.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #79 - Movies never made - projects that never came to fruition - list name or, if none, description and some of the talent involved. Date too if you know it

1. Remembrance of Things Past - Joseph Losey and Harold Pinter (early 70s)
2. I, Claudius (1937) - Alexander Korda producer, Josef Von Sternberg director, starred Charles Laughton & Merle Oberon - beset by difficulties & then Merle Oberon had a car accident.
3. (Animated) Lord of the Rings Part II - ran out of funding after being cut to two films rather than three. Director Ralph Bakshi.
4. Napoleon - a film project for Stanley Kubrick that he researched for years, but couldn't get funding, possibly because of the poor audience reaction to Waterloo, film of 1970.
5. Superman Lives – Tim Burton's take on Superman would have seen Nicolas Cage as Clark Kent . ( no date to be found)
6. Cormac McCarthy's Blood Meridian - After years of talks and rumors. James Franco's project was shelved when he failed to secure the rights to the novel. Franco was only the latest in a long line of A-list filmmakers trying and failing to adapt McCarthy’s enigmatic novel to the screen.
7. Heart of Darkness - Orson Welles adaptation of Joseph Conrad novel - Didn't like the book and the screenplay even less (he wrote it) - Didn't trust the director (himself) of the producer (himself) - Neither understood his "vision".
8. The Deep - Orson Welles adaptation of Charles Williams’s novel _Dead Calm_ - Shot over three years, then dragged his feet over the editing, and never finished the sound recording, then a lead actor died, then the negatives were somehow lost . . .
9. Dox Quixote - Started in 1955 by Orson Welles.... sigh... 14 yeas later, his star Francisco Reguera died before he could finish recording his dialogue - 13 years later in 1982, Welles went to Spain to shoot more footage - along the way, film footage was lost, sound recordings were lost, and after being "in production" for 26 years, Welles had trouble finding further financing - He died on October 10, 1985 - We're still waiting...
10. The New Spartans 1975 - aborted after 9 days shooting because of lack of funding; was to have starred Oliver Reed & Susan George; directed by Jack Starrett.
11. Blood on the Tracks - loosely based on Dylan album - director Luca Guadagnino seeks financing for movie with no script other than vague "series of stories" set in the 70s with "maybe 20 or 30 characters" - Drops project when financial backers express reluctance over putting real money into a largely imaginary film.
12. Rust - filming suspended after Alec Baldwin shot and killed cinematographer Halyna Hutchins.
13. Dylan (1991) - directed by David Drury; was to have starred Gary Oldman & Uma Thurman; shut down after nine days' shooting when Oldman collapsed from nervous exhaustion.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #80 - Dreams. Famous Dreams which have occurred to famous people or which are retailed in works of literature or one of the other arts*.
*(Including music or songs - my caveat in the OP was because we've already had two threads that concentrated solely on music so we'd be repeating ourselves; it's okay if one or two musical items answer a particular theme.)

1. Genesis 41 - Pharaoh's Dream: Seven fat cows grazing were swallowed by seven lean cows that had come out of the Nile; interpreted by Joseph son of Isaac as portending seven years of plenty followed by seven years of famine.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #80 - Dreams. Famous Dreams which have occurred to famous people or which are retailed in works of literature or one of the other arts*. 
*(Including music or songs - my caveat in the OP was because we've already had two threads that concentrated solely on music so we'd be repeating ourselves; it's okay if one or two musical items answer a particular theme.) 

1. Genesis 41 - Pharaoh's Dream: Seven fat cows grazing were swallowed by seven lean cows that had come out of the Nile; interpreted by Joseph son of Isaac as portending seven years of plenty followed by seven years of famine.
2. Coleridge's "Kubla Khan" - on awakening from an opium inspired dream, Coleridge wrote down what he had seen, until he was interrupted by a person from Porlock.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #80 - Dreams. Famous Dreams which have occurred to famous people or which are retailed in works of literature or one of the other arts*.
*(Including music or songs - my caveat in the OP was because we've already had two threads that concentrated solely on music so we'd be repeating ourselves; it's okay if one or two musical items answer a particular theme.)

1. Genesis 41 - Pharaoh's Dream: Seven fat cows grazing were swallowed by seven lean cows that had come out of the Nile; interpreted by Joseph son of Isaac as portending seven years of plenty followed by seven years of famine.
2. Coleridge's "Kubla Khan" - on awakening from an opium inspired dream, Coleridge wrote down what he had seen, until he was interrupted by a person from Porlock.
3. Thomas Hardy, Tess of the Durbervilles, Chapter 37: Angel Clare dreams that his wife is dead and sleepwalking, carries her over a bridge and lays her in a tomb.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #80 - Dreams. Famous Dreams which have occurred to famous people or which are retailed in works of literature or one of the other arts*.
*(Including music or songs - my caveat in the OP was because we've already had two threads that concentrated solely on music so we'd be repeating ourselves; it's okay if one or two musical items answer a particular theme.) 

1. Genesis 41 - Pharaoh's Dream: Seven fat cows grazing were swallowed by seven lean cows that had come out of the Nile; interpreted by Joseph son of Isaac as portending seven years of plenty followed by seven years of famine.
2. Coleridge's "Kubla Khan" - on awakening from an opium inspired dream, Coleridge wrote down what he had seen, until he was interrupted by a person from Porlock.
3. Thomas Hardy, Tess of the Durbervilles, Chapter 37: Angel Clare dreams that his wife is dead and sleepwalking, carries her over a bridge and lays her in a tomb.
4. August Kekulé, chemist - he dreamed about a snake seizing its own tail - and came up with the shape of the benzene molecule because of that dream.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #80 - Dreams. Famous Dreams which have occurred to famous people or which are retailed in works of literature or one of the other arts*.
*(Including music or songs - my caveat in the OP was because we've already had two threads that concentrated solely on music so we'd be repeating ourselves; it's okay if one or two musical items answer a particular theme.)

1. Genesis 41 - Pharaoh's Dream: Seven fat cows grazing were swallowed by seven lean cows that had come out of the Nile; interpreted by Joseph son of Isaac as portending seven years of plenty followed by seven years of famine.
2. Coleridge's "Kubla Khan" - on awakening from an opium inspired dream, Coleridge wrote down what he had seen, until he was interrupted by a person from Porlock.
3. Thomas Hardy, Tess of the Durbervilles, Chapter 37: Angel Clare dreams that his wife is dead and sleepwalking, carries her over a bridge and lays her in a tomb.
4. August Kekulé, chemist - he dreamed about a snake seizing its own tail - and came up with the shape of the benzene molecule because of that dream.
5. Elias Howe - first patent for sewing machine. Dreamed he had to invent a sewing machine for a native king. He failed and was to be executed. As he marched to his death he saw that the spears of the warriors had holes in the points. Bingo. He awoke, raced to his workshop and a few hours later had the needle for a mechanical sewing machine.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #80 - Dreams. Famous Dreams which have occurred to famous people or which are retailed in works of literature or one of the other arts*.
*(Including music or songs - my caveat in the OP was because we've already had two threads that concentrated solely on music so we'd be repeating ourselves; it's okay if one or two musical items answer a particular theme.)

1. Genesis 41 - Pharaoh's Dream: Seven fat cows grazing were swallowed by seven lean cows that had come out of the Nile; interpreted by Joseph son of Isaac as portending seven years of plenty followed by seven years of famine.
2. Coleridge's "Kubla Khan" - on awakening from an opium inspired dream, Coleridge wrote down what he had seen, until he was interrupted by a person from Porlock.
3. Thomas Hardy, Tess of the Durbervilles, Chapter 37: Angel Clare dreams that his wife is dead and sleepwalking, carries her over a bridge and lays her in a tomb.
4. August Kekulé, chemist - he dreamed about a snake seizing its own tail - and came up with the shape of the benzene molecule because of that dream.
5. Elias Howe - first patent for sewing machine. Dreamed he had to invent a sewing machine for a native king. He failed and was to be executed. As he marched to his death he saw that the spears of the warriors had holes in the points. Bingo. He awoke, raced to his workshop and a few hours later had the needle for a mechanical sewing machine. 
6. Shakespeare, Antony & Cleopatra, Act V, Scene 2 - Cleopatra's dream about the Emperor Antony - 'His legs bestrid the ocean; his rear'd arm crested the world'.


----------



## SanAntone

heme #80 - Dreams. Famous Dreams which have occurred to famous people or which are retailed in works of literature or one of the other arts*.
*(Including music or songs - my caveat in the OP was because we've already had two threads that concentrated solely on music so we'd be repeating ourselves; it's okay if one or two musical items answer a particular theme.)

1. Genesis 41 - Pharaoh's Dream: Seven fat cows grazing were swallowed by seven lean cows that had come out of the Nile; interpreted by Joseph son of Isaac as portending seven years of plenty followed by seven years of famine.
2. Coleridge's "Kubla Khan" - on awakening from an opium inspired dream, Coleridge wrote down what he had seen, until he was interrupted by a person from Porlock.
3. Thomas Hardy, Tess of the Durbervilles, Chapter 37: Angel Clare dreams that his wife is dead and sleepwalking, carries her over a bridge and lays her in a tomb.
4. August Kekulé, chemist - he dreamed about a snake seizing its own tail - and came up with the shape of the benzene molecule because of that dream.
5. Elias Howe - first patent for sewing machine. Dreamed he had to invent a sewing machine for a native king. He failed and was to be executed. As he marched to his death he saw that the spears of the warriors had holes in the points. Bingo. He awoke, raced to his workshop and a few hours later had the needle for a mechanical sewing machine.
6. Shakespeare, Antony & Cleopatra, Act V, Scene 2 - Cleopatra's dream about the Emperor Antony - 'His legs bestrid the ocean; his rear'd arm crested the world'.
7. Bob Dylan - "I Dreamed I Saw St. Augustine" (I dreamed I saw St. Augustine / Alive, with fiery breath / And I dreamed I was amongst the ones that put him out to death)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #80 - Dreams. Famous Dreams which have occurred to famous people or which are retailed in works of literature or one of the other arts*.
*(Including music or songs - my caveat in the OP was because we've already had two threads that concentrated solely on music so we'd be repeating ourselves; it's okay if one or two musical items answer a particular theme.)

1. Genesis 41 - Pharaoh's Dream: Seven fat cows grazing were swallowed by seven lean cows that had come out of the Nile; interpreted by Joseph son of Isaac as portending seven years of plenty followed by seven years of famine.
2. Coleridge's "Kubla Khan" - on awakening from an opium inspired dream, Coleridge wrote down what he had seen, until he was interrupted by a person from Porlock.
3. Thomas Hardy, Tess of the Durbervilles, Chapter 37: Angel Clare dreams that his wife is dead and sleepwalking, carries her over a bridge and lays her in a tomb.
4. August Kekulé, chemist - he dreamed about a snake seizing its own tail - and came up with the shape of the benzene molecule because of that dream.
5. Elias Howe - first patent for sewing machine. Dreamed he had to invent a sewing machine for a native king. He failed and was to be executed. As he marched to his death he saw that the spears of the warriors had holes in the points. Bingo. He awoke, raced to his workshop and a few hours later had the needle for a mechanical sewing machine.
6. Shakespeare, Antony & Cleopatra, Act V, Scene 2 - Cleopatra's dream about the Emperor Antony - 'His legs bestrid the ocean; his rear'd arm crested the world'.
7. Bob Dylan - "I Dreamed I Saw St. Augustine" (I dreamed I saw St. Augustine / Alive, with fiery breath / And I dreamed I was amongst the ones that put him out to death) 
8. Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley - challenged by Byron to create a ghost story, went to bed, had a dream and woke up with Frankenstein... the story... not the actual monster.


----------



## Ingélou

I thought Frankenstein was the scientist, not the monster? Or is a satirical point being made?


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #80 - Dreams. Famous Dreams which have occurred to famous people or which are retailed in works of literature or one of the other arts, music not excluded.

1. Genesis 41 - Pharaoh's Dream: Seven fat cows grazing were swallowed by seven lean cows that had come out of the Nile; interpreted by Joseph son of Isaac as portending seven years of plenty followed by seven years of famine.
2. Coleridge's "Kubla Khan" - on awakening from an opium inspired dream, Coleridge wrote down what he had seen, until he was interrupted by a person from Porlock.
3. Thomas Hardy, Tess of the Durbervilles, Chapter 37: Angel Clare dreams that his wife is dead and sleepwalking, carries her over a bridge and lays her in a tomb.
4. August Kekulé, chemist - he dreamed about a snake seizing its own tail - and came up with the shape of the benzene molecule because of that dream.
5. Elias Howe - first patent for sewing machine. Dreamed he had to invent a sewing machine for a native king. He failed and was to be executed. As he marched to his death he saw that the spears of the warriors had holes in the points. Bingo. He awoke, raced to his workshop and a few hours later had the needle for a mechanical sewing machine.
6. Shakespeare, Antony & Cleopatra, Act V, Scene 2 - Cleopatra's dream about the Emperor Antony - 'His legs bestrid the ocean; his rear'd arm crested the world'.
7. Bob Dylan - "I Dreamed I Saw St. Augustine" (I dreamed I saw St. Augustine / Alive, with fiery breath / And I dreamed I was amongst the ones that put him out to death)
8. Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley - challenged by Byron to create a ghost story, went to bed, had a dream and woke up with Frankenstein... the story... not the actual monster.
9. Tartini - Devil's Trill Sonata; the result of a dream in which Tartini handed the devil his violin to see what he could do with it & Satan, ironically, was a 'virtuoso'. When Tartini woke, he wrote down what he could recall, but the bit he couldn't remember was so much better!


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #80 - Dreams. Famous Dreams which have occurred to famous people or which are retailed in works of literature or one of the other arts, music not excluded.

1. Genesis 41 - Pharaoh's Dream: Seven fat cows grazing were swallowed by seven lean cows that had come out of the Nile; interpreted by Joseph son of Isaac as portending seven years of plenty followed by seven years of famine.
2. Coleridge's "Kubla Khan" - on awakening from an opium inspired dream, Coleridge wrote down what he had seen, until he was interrupted by a person from Porlock.
3. Thomas Hardy, Tess of the Durbervilles, Chapter 37: Angel Clare dreams that his wife is dead and sleepwalking, carries her over a bridge and lays her in a tomb.
4. August Kekulé, chemist - he dreamed about a snake seizing its own tail - and came up with the shape of the benzene molecule because of that dream.
5. Elias Howe - first patent for sewing machine. Dreamed he had to invent a sewing machine for a native king. He failed and was to be executed. As he marched to his death he saw that the spears of the warriors had holes in the points. Bingo. He awoke, raced to his workshop and a few hours later had the needle for a mechanical sewing machine.
6. Shakespeare, Antony & Cleopatra, Act V, Scene 2 - Cleopatra's dream about the Emperor Antony - 'His legs bestrid the ocean; his rear'd arm crested the world'.
7. Bob Dylan - "I Dreamed I Saw St. Augustine" (I dreamed I saw St. Augustine / Alive, with fiery breath / And I dreamed I was amongst the ones that put him out to death)
8. Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley - challenged by Byron to create a ghost story, went to bed, had a dream and woke up with Frankenstein... the story... not the actual monster.
9. Tartini - Devil's Trill Sonata; the result of a dream in which Tartini handed the devil his violin to see what he could do with it & Satan, ironically, was a 'virtuoso'. When Tartini woke, he wrote down what he could recall, but the bit he couldn't remember was so much better! 
10, Nightmare Song from "Iolanthe" - Gilbert & Sullivan's best patter song.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ingélou said:


> I thought Frankenstein was the scientist, not the monster? Or is a satirical point being made?


It actually is "Frankenstein's monster" - Sometimes, when you're going for the laugh, you have to hope that you're audience isn't particularly well-read and that you can play fast and loose with the facts - 

Although, far more often than not, the creature is mistakenly identified as "Frankenstein".

The American children's breakfast cereal is called "Frankenberry" - They probably thought that calling the cereal "Frankenberry's Monster" might put the wee ones off their feed...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #80 - Dreams. Famous Dreams which have occurred to famous people or which are retailed in works of literature or one of the other arts, music not excluded.

1. Genesis 41 - Pharaoh's Dream: Seven fat cows grazing were swallowed by seven lean cows that had come out of the Nile; interpreted by Joseph son of Isaac as portending seven years of plenty followed by seven years of famine.
2. Coleridge's "Kubla Khan" - on awakening from an opium inspired dream, Coleridge wrote down what he had seen, until he was interrupted by a person from Porlock.
3. Thomas Hardy, Tess of the Durbervilles, Chapter 37: Angel Clare dreams that his wife is dead and sleepwalking, carries her over a bridge and lays her in a tomb.
4. August Kekulé, chemist - he dreamed about a snake seizing its own tail - and came up with the shape of the benzene molecule because of that dream.
5. Elias Howe - first patent for sewing machine. Dreamed he had to invent a sewing machine for a native king. He failed and was to be executed. As he marched to his death he saw that the spears of the warriors had holes in the points. Bingo. He awoke, raced to his workshop and a few hours later had the needle for a mechanical sewing machine.
6. Shakespeare, Antony & Cleopatra, Act V, Scene 2 - Cleopatra's dream about the Emperor Antony - 'His legs bestrid the ocean; his rear'd arm crested the world'.
7. Bob Dylan - "I Dreamed I Saw St. Augustine" (I dreamed I saw St. Augustine / Alive, with fiery breath / And I dreamed I was amongst the ones that put him out to death)
8. Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley - challenged by Byron to create a ghost story, went to bed, had a dream and woke up with Frankenstein... the story... not the actual monster.
9. Tartini - Devil's Trill Sonata; the result of a dream in which Tartini handed the devil his violin to see what he could do with it & Satan, ironically, was a 'virtuoso'. When Tartini woke, he wrote down what he could recall, but the bit he couldn't remember was so much better!
10, Nightmare Song from "Iolanthe" - Gilbert & Sullivan's best patter song.
11. "Dreams" - multi-million selling 1977 song by Fleetwood Mac - "Dreams" was ranked number nine on Rolling Stone's 2021 list of "The 500 Greatest Songs of All Time".


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #80 - Dreams. Famous Dreams which have occurred to famous people or which are retailed in works of literature or one of the other arts, music not excluded.

1. Genesis 41 - Pharaoh's Dream: Seven fat cows grazing were swallowed by seven lean cows that had come out of the Nile; interpreted by Joseph son of Isaac as portending seven years of plenty followed by seven years of famine.
2. Coleridge's "Kubla Khan" - on awakening from an opium inspired dream, Coleridge wrote down what he had seen, until he was interrupted by a person from Porlock.
3. Thomas Hardy, Tess of the Durbervilles, Chapter 37: Angel Clare dreams that his wife is dead and sleepwalking, carries her over a bridge and lays her in a tomb.
4. August Kekulé, chemist - he dreamed about a snake seizing its own tail - and came up with the shape of the benzene molecule because of that dream.
5. Elias Howe - first patent for sewing machine. Dreamed he had to invent a sewing machine for a native king. He failed and was to be executed. As he marched to his death he saw that the spears of the warriors had holes in the points. Bingo. He awoke, raced to his workshop and a few hours later had the needle for a mechanical sewing machine.
6. Shakespeare, Antony & Cleopatra, Act V, Scene 2 - Cleopatra's dream about the Emperor Antony - 'His legs bestrid the ocean; his rear'd arm crested the world'.
7. Bob Dylan - "I Dreamed I Saw St. Augustine" (I dreamed I saw St. Augustine / Alive, with fiery breath / And I dreamed I was amongst the ones that put him out to death)
8. Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley - challenged by Byron to create a ghost story, went to bed, had a dream and woke up with Frankenstein... the story... not the actual monster.
9. Tartini - Devil's Trill Sonata; the result of a dream in which Tartini handed the devil his violin to see what he could do with it & Satan, ironically, was a 'virtuoso'. When Tartini woke, he wrote down what he could recall, but the bit he couldn't remember was so much better!
10, Nightmare Song from "Iolanthe" - Gilbert & Sullivan's best patter song.
11. "Dreams" - multi-million selling 1977 song by Fleetwood Mac - "Dreams" was ranked number nine on Rolling Stone's 2021 list of "The 500 Greatest Songs of All Time".
12. Richard Wagner - Lohengrin. Elsa von Brabant, who dreams that a white knight will save her from her troubles.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #80 - Dreams. Famous Dreams which have occurred to famous people or which are retailed in works of literature or one of the other arts, music not excluded.

1. Genesis 41 - Pharaoh's Dream: Seven fat cows grazing were swallowed by seven lean cows that had come out of the Nile; interpreted by Joseph son of Isaac as portending seven years of plenty followed by seven years of famine.
2. Coleridge's "Kubla Khan" - on awakening from an opium inspired dream, Coleridge wrote down what he had seen, until he was interrupted by a person from Porlock.
3. Thomas Hardy, Tess of the Durbervilles, Chapter 37: Angel Clare dreams that his wife is dead and sleepwalking, carries her over a bridge and lays her in a tomb.
4. August Kekulé, chemist - he dreamed about a snake seizing its own tail - and came up with the shape of the benzene molecule because of that dream.
5. Elias Howe - first patent for sewing machine. Dreamed he had to invent a sewing machine for a native king. He failed and was to be executed. As he marched to his death he saw that the spears of the warriors had holes in the points. Bingo. He awoke, raced to his workshop and a few hours later had the needle for a mechanical sewing machine.
6. Shakespeare, Antony & Cleopatra, Act V, Scene 2 - Cleopatra's dream about the Emperor Antony - 'His legs bestrid the ocean; his rear'd arm crested the world'.
7. Bob Dylan - "I Dreamed I Saw St. Augustine" (I dreamed I saw St. Augustine / Alive, with fiery breath / And I dreamed I was amongst the ones that put him out to death)
8. Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley - challenged by Byron to create a ghost story, went to bed, had a dream and woke up with Frankenstein... the story... not the actual monster.
9. Tartini - Devil's Trill Sonata; the result of a dream in which Tartini handed the devil his violin to see what he could do with it & Satan, ironically, was a 'virtuoso'. When Tartini woke, he wrote down what he could recall, but the bit he couldn't remember was so much better!
10, Nightmare Song from "Iolanthe" - Gilbert & Sullivan's best patter song.
11. "Dreams" - multi-million selling 1977 song by Fleetwood Mac - "Dreams" was ranked number nine on Rolling Stone's 2021 list of "The 500 Greatest Songs of All Time".
12. Richard Wagner - Lohengrin. Elsa von Brabant, who dreams that a white knight will save her from her troubles.
13. April 4, 1865 - According to the recollection of one of his friends, Ward Hill Lamon, President Abraham Lincoln dreams on this night of “the subdued sobs of mourners” and a corpse lying on a catafalque in the White House East Room. In the dream, Lincoln asked a soldier standing guard “Who is dead in the White House?” to which the soldier replied, “the President. He was killed by an assassin.” Lincoln woke up at that point. On April 11, he told Lamon that the dream had “strangely annoyed” him ever since. Ten days after having the dream, Lincoln was shot dead by an assassin while attending the theater.


----------



## pianozach

Theme #80 - Dreams. Famous Dreams which have occurred to famous people or which are retailed in works of literature or one of the other arts, music not excluded.

1. Genesis 41 - Pharaoh's Dream: Seven fat cows grazing were swallowed by seven lean cows that had come out of the Nile; interpreted by Joseph son of Isaac as portending seven years of plenty followed by seven years of famine.
2. Coleridge's "Kubla Khan" - on awakening from an opium inspired dream, Coleridge wrote down what he had seen, until he was interrupted by a person from Porlock.
3. Thomas Hardy, Tess of the Durbervilles, Chapter 37: Angel Clare dreams that his wife is dead and sleepwalking, carries her over a bridge and lays her in a tomb.
4. August Kekulé, chemist - he dreamed about a snake seizing its own tail - and came up with the shape of the benzene molecule because of that dream.
5. Elias Howe - first patent for sewing machine. Dreamed he had to invent a sewing machine for a native king. He failed and was to be executed. As he marched to his death he saw that the spears of the warriors had holes in the points. Bingo. He awoke, raced to his workshop and a few hours later had the needle for a mechanical sewing machine.
6. Shakespeare, Antony & Cleopatra, Act V, Scene 2 - Cleopatra's dream about the Emperor Antony - 'His legs bestrid the ocean; his rear'd arm crested the world'.
7. Bob Dylan - "I Dreamed I Saw St. Augustine" (I dreamed I saw St. Augustine / Alive, with fiery breath / And I dreamed I was amongst the ones that put him out to death)
8. Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley - challenged by Byron to create a ghost story, went to bed, had a dream and woke up with Frankenstein... the story... not the actual monster.
9. Tartini - Devil's Trill Sonata; the result of a dream in which Tartini handed the devil his violin to see what he could do with it & Satan, ironically, was a 'virtuoso'. When Tartini woke, he wrote down what he could recall, but the bit he couldn't remember was so much better!
10, Nightmare Song from "Iolanthe" - Gilbert & Sullivan's best patter song.
11. "Dreams" - multi-million selling 1977 song by Fleetwood Mac - "Dreams" was ranked number nine on Rolling Stone's 2021 list of "The 500 Greatest Songs of All Time".
12. Richard Wagner - Lohengrin. Elsa von Brabant, who dreams that a white knight will save her from her troubles.
13. April 4, 1865 - According to the recollection of one of his friends, Ward Hill Lamon, President Abraham Lincoln dreams on this night of “the subdued sobs of mourners” and a corpse lying on a catafalque in the White House East Room. In the dream, Lincoln asked a soldier standing guard “Who is dead in the White House?” to which the soldier replied, “the President. He was killed by an assassin.” Lincoln woke up at that point. On April 11, he told Lamon that the dream had “strangely annoyed” him ever since. Ten days after having the dream, Lincoln was shot dead by an assassin while attending the theater.

Edit, two moments too late . . . . . 

14. "Yesterday" - The melody to the world's most covered song came to Paul McCartney in a dream.

Carry on . . .


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #81 - Literature - Sci-Fi / Fantasy / Horror - Name the author and a notable work - Year of publication is optional - No author repeats -

1. George R.R. Martin - A Game of Thrones - 1991


----------



## pianozach

Theme #81 - Literature - Sci-Fi / Fantasy / Horror - Name the author and a notable work - Year of publication is optional - No author repeats -

1. George R.R. Martin - A Game of Thrones - 1991
2. Frank Herbert - Dune (1965)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #81 - Literature - Sci-Fi / Fantasy / Horror - Name the author and a notable work - Year of publication is optional - No author repeats -

1. George R.R. Martin - A Game of Thrones - 1991
2. Frank Herbert - Dune (1965)
3. Terry Pratchett - Night watch (2002)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #81 - Literature - Sci-Fi / Fantasy / Horror - Name the author and a notable work - Year of publication is optional - No author repeats -

1. George R.R. Martin - A Game of Thrones (1991)
2. Frank Herbert - Dune (1965)
3. Terry Pratchett - Night watch (2002) 
4. J.R.R. Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring (1954)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #81 - Literature - Sci-Fi / Fantasy / Horror - Name the author and a notable work - Year of publication is optional - No author repeats -

1. George R.R. Martin - A Game of Thrones (1991)
2. Frank Herbert - Dune (1965)
3. Terry Pratchett - Night watch (2002)
4. J.R.R. Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring (1954)
5. Robert Heinlein - The Moon is a Harsh Mistress (1966)


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #81 - Literature - Sci-Fi / Fantasy / Horror - Name the author and a notable work - Year of publication is optional - No author repeats -

1. George R.R. Martin - A Game of Thrones (1991)
2. Frank Herbert - Dune (1965)
3. Terry Pratchett - Night watch (2002)
4. J.R.R. Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring (1954)
5. Robert Heinlein - The Moon is a Harsh Mistress (1966) 
6. Marlon James - Black Leopard Red Wolf (2019)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #81 - Literature - Sci-Fi / Fantasy / Horror - Name the author and a notable work - Year of publication is optional - No author repeats -

1. George R.R. Martin - A Game of Thrones (1991)
2. Frank Herbert - Dune (1965)
3. Terry Pratchett - Night watch (2002)
4. J.R.R. Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring (1954)
5. Robert Heinlein - The Moon is a Harsh Mistress (1966)
6. Marlon James - Black Leopard Red Wolf (2019) 
7. Ursula K. Le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea (1968)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #81 - Literature - Sci-Fi / Fantasy / Horror - Name the author and a notable work - Year of publication is optional - No author repeats -

1. George R.R. Martin - A Game of Thrones (1991)
2. Frank Herbert - Dune (1965)
3. Terry Pratchett - Night watch (2002)
4. J.R.R. Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring (1954)
5. Robert Heinlein - The Moon is a Harsh Mistress (1966)
6. Marlon James - Black Leopard Red Wolf (2019) 
7. Ursula K. Le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea (1968) 
8. Isaac Asimov - The Gods Themselves (1972)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #81 - Literature - Sci-Fi / Fantasy / Horror - Name the author and a notable work - Year of publication is optional - No author repeats -

1. George R.R. Martin - A Game of Thrones (1991)
2. Frank Herbert - Dune (1965)
3. Terry Pratchett - Night watch (2002)
4. J.R.R. Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring (1954)
5. Robert Heinlein - The Moon is a Harsh Mistress (1966)
6. Marlon James - Black Leopard Red Wolf (2019) 
7. Ursula K. Le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea (1968) 
8. Isaac Asimov - The Gods Themselves (1972) 
9. C S Lewis - Out of the Silent Planet (1938)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #81 - Literature - Sci-Fi / Fantasy / Horror - Name the author and a notable work - Year of publication is optional - No author repeats -

1. George R.R. Martin - A Game of Thrones (1991)
2. Frank Herbert - Dune (1965)
3. Terry Pratchett - Night watch (2002)
4. J.R.R. Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring (1954)
5. Robert Heinlein - The Moon is a Harsh Mistress (1966)
6. Marlon James - Black Leopard Red Wolf (2019)
7. Ursula K. Le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea (1968)
8. Isaac Asimov - The Gods Themselves (1972)
9. C S Lewis - Out of the Silent Planet (1938) 
10. L. Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz (1900)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #81 - Literature - Sci-Fi / Fantasy / Horror - Name the author and a notable work - Year of publication is optional - No author repeats -

1. George R.R. Martin - A Game of Thrones (1991)
2. Frank Herbert - Dune (1965)
3. Terry Pratchett - Night watch (2002)
4. J.R.R. Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring (1954)
5. Robert Heinlein - The Moon is a Harsh Mistress (1966)
6. Marlon James - Black Leopard Red Wolf (2019)
7. Ursula K. Le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea (1968)
8. Isaac Asimov - The Gods Themselves (1972)
9. C S Lewis - Out of the Silent Planet (1938)
10. L. Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz (1900)
11. J.K. Rowling - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #81 - Literature - Sci-Fi / Fantasy / Horror - Name the author and a notable work - Year of publication is optional - No author repeats -

1. George R.R. Martin - A Game of Thrones (1991)
2. Frank Herbert - Dune (1965)
3. Terry Pratchett - Night watch (2002)
4. J.R.R. Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring (1954)
5. Robert Heinlein - The Moon is a Harsh Mistress (1966)
6. Marlon James - Black Leopard Red Wolf (2019)
7. Ursula K. Le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea (1968)
8. Isaac Asimov - The Gods Themselves (1972)
9. C S Lewis - Out of the Silent Planet (1938)
10. L. Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz (1900)
11. J.K. Rowling - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone 
12. T. H. White - The Sword in the Stone


----------



## Taggart

Theme #81 - Literature - Sci-Fi / Fantasy / Horror - Name the author and a notable work - Year of publication is optional - No author repeats -

1. George R.R. Martin - A Game of Thrones (1991)
2. Frank Herbert - Dune (1965)
3. Terry Pratchett - Night watch (2002)
4. J.R.R. Tolkien - The Fellowship of the Ring (1954)
5. Robert Heinlein - The Moon is a Harsh Mistress (1966)
6. Marlon James - Black Leopard Red Wolf (2019)
7. Ursula K. Le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea (1968)
8. Isaac Asimov - The Gods Themselves (1972)
9. C S Lewis - Out of the Silent Planet (1938)
10. L. Frank Baum - The Wonderful Wizard of Oz (1900)
11. J.K. Rowling - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone 
12. T. H. White - The Sword in the Stone 
13. Jules Verne - Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Seas 1872


----------



## Taggart

Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)
2. Robert C. O'Brien - Mrs Frisby & The Rats of NIMH (1971)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)
2. Robert C. O'Brien - Mrs Frisby & The Rats of NIMH (1971) 
3. Richard Adams - Watership Down (1972)


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)
2. Robert C. O'Brien - Mrs Frisby & The Rats of NIMH (1971) 
3. Richard Adams - Watership Down (1972) 
4. Brian Jacques - Redwall (1986)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)
2. Robert C. O'Brien - Mrs Frisby & The Rats of NIMH (1971)
3. Richard Adams - Watership Down (1972)
4. Brian Jacques - Redwall (1986)
5. Aeron Clement - The Cold Moons (1987)


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)
2. Robert C. O'Brien - Mrs Frisby & The Rats of NIMH (1971)
3. Richard Adams - Watership Down (1972)
4. Brian Jacques - Redwall (1986)
5. Aeron Clement - The Cold Moons (1987)
6. Kenneth Grahame - Wind in the Willows (1901)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)
2. Robert C. O'Brien - Mrs Frisby & The Rats of NIMH (1971)
3. Richard Adams - Watership Down (1972)
4. Brian Jacques - Redwall (1986)
5. Aeron Clement - The Cold Moons (1987)
6. Mary O'Hara - Thunderhead, Son of Flicka (1941)


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)
2. Robert C. O'Brien - Mrs Frisby & The Rats of NIMH (1971)
3. Richard Adams - Watership Down (1972)
4. Brian Jacques - Redwall (1986)
5. Aeron Clement - The Cold Moons (1987)
6. Kenneth Grahame - Wind in the Willows (1901)
7. Mary O'Hara - Thunderhead, Son of Flicka (1941) 



I renumbered between Post 1161 & 1162.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)
2. Robert C. O'Brien - Mrs Frisby & The Rats of NIMH (1971)
3. Richard Adams - Watership Down (1972)
4. Brian Jacques - Redwall (1986)
5. Aeron Clement - The Cold Moons (1987)
6. Kenneth Grahame - Wind in the Willows (1901)
7. Mary O'Hara - Thunderhead, Son of Flicka (1941) 
8. Jack London - White Fang (1906)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)
2. Robert C. O'Brien - Mrs Frisby & The Rats of NIMH (1971)
3. Richard Adams - Watership Down (1972)
4. Brian Jacques - Redwall (1986)
5. Aeron Clement - The Cold Moons (1987)
6. Kenneth Grahame - Wind in the Willows (1901)
7. Mary O'Hara - Thunderhead, Son of Flicka (1941)
8. Jack London - White Fang (1906)
9. Roald Dahl - Fantastic Mr Fox (1970)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)
2. Robert C. O'Brien - Mrs Frisby & The Rats of NIMH (1971)
3. Richard Adams - Watership Down (1972)
4. Brian Jacques - Redwall (1986)
5. Aeron Clement - The Cold Moons (1987)
6. Kenneth Grahame - Wind in the Willows (1901)
7. Mary O'Hara - Thunderhead, Son of Flicka (1941)
8. Jack London - White Fang (1906)
9. Roald Dahl - Fantastic Mr Fox (1970)
10. E B White - Charlotte's Web (1952)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)
2. Robert C. O'Brien - Mrs Frisby & The Rats of NIMH (1971)
3. Richard Adams - Watership Down (1972)
4. Brian Jacques - Redwall (1986)
5. Aeron Clement - The Cold Moons (1987)
6. Kenneth Grahame - Wind in the Willows (1901)
7. Mary O'Hara - Thunderhead, Son of Flicka (1941)
8. Jack London - White Fang (1906)
9. Roald Dahl - Fantastic Mr Fox (1970)
10. E B White - Charlotte's Web (1952)
11. Terry Pratchett - The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents (2001)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)
2. Robert C. O'Brien - Mrs Frisby & The Rats of NIMH (1971)
3. Richard Adams - Watership Down (1972)
4. Brian Jacques - Redwall (1986)
5. Aeron Clement - The Cold Moons (1987)
6. Kenneth Grahame - Wind in the Willows (1901)
7. Mary O'Hara - Thunderhead, Son of Flicka (1941)
8. Jack London - White Fang (1906)
9. Roald Dahl - Fantastic Mr Fox (1970)
10. E B White - Charlotte's Web (1952)
11.Terry Pratchett - The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents (2001)
.12. H.G. Wells - The Island of Dr. Moreau (1896) -


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)
2. Robert C. O'Brien - Mrs Frisby & The Rats of NIMH (1971)
3. Richard Adams - Watership Down (1972)
4. Brian Jacques - Redwall (1986)
5. Aeron Clement - The Cold Moons (1987)
6. Kenneth Grahame - Wind in the Willows (1901)
7. Mary O'Hara - Thunderhead, Son of Flicka (1941)
8. Jack London - White Fang (1906)
9. Roald Dahl - Fantastic Mr Fox (1970)
10. E B White - Charlotte's Web (1952)
11.Terry Pratchett - The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents (2001)
12. H.G. Wells - The Island of Dr. Moreau (1896)
_mistake_


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted - I played 12 not 11 - Saw the post above and thought it was #12

Current board -


Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)
2. Robert C. O'Brien - Mrs Frisby & The Rats of NIMH (1971)
3. Richard Adams - Watership Down (1972)
4. Brian Jacques - Redwall (1986)
5. Aeron Clement - The Cold Moons (1987)
6. Kenneth Grahame - Wind in the Willows (1901)
7. Mary O'Hara - Thunderhead, Son of Flicka (1941)
8. Jack London - White Fang (1906)
9. Roald Dahl - Fantastic Mr Fox (1970)
10. E B White - Charlotte's Web (1952)
11.Terry Pratchett - The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents (2001)
12. H.G. Wells - The Island of Dr. Moreau (1896)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #82 - Animal Magic - classic novels for adults or children with animals as central figures or told from the animal's point of view. Give date of publication - no author to be repeated.

1. George Orwell - Animal Farm (1945)
2. Robert C. O'Brien - Mrs Frisby & The Rats of NIMH (1971)
3. Richard Adams - Watership Down (1972)
4. Brian Jacques - Redwall (1986)
5. Aeron Clement - The Cold Moons (1987)
6. Kenneth Grahame - Wind in the Willows (1901)
7. Mary O'Hara - Thunderhead, Son of Flicka (1941)
8. Jack London - White Fang (1906)
9. Roald Dahl - Fantastic Mr Fox (1970)
10. E B White - Charlotte's Web (1952)
11.Terry Pratchett - The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents (2001)
12. H.G. Wells - The Island of Dr. Moreau (1896) 
13. Anna Sewell - Black Beauty (1877)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #83 - Look it up! - English Language Reference Books which are well-known and/or regarded as a special authority. Title and date of first publication - don't bother about updates; give extra details if it's a specialised subject and explanation would be helpful.
It's okay to repeat *types *of reference books, e.g. dictionaries or encyclopaedias, provided they're well-known. 

1. Oxford English Dictionary, first sections issued from 1884; original editor J.A.H. Murray; it not only gives definition & derivation but also charts the historical usage of a word.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #83 - Look it up! - English Language Reference Books which are well-known and/or regarded as a special authority. Title and date of first publication - don't bother about updates; give extra details if it's a specialised subject and explanation would be helpful.

1. Oxford English Dictionary, first sections issued from 1884; original editor J.A.H. Murray; it not only gives definition & derivation but also charts the historical usage of a word.
2. Encyclopædia Britannica, since 1768.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #83 - Look it up! - English Language Reference Books which are well-known and/or regarded as a special authority. Title and date of first publication - don't bother about updates; give extra details if it's a specialised subject and explanation would be helpful.
It's okay to repeat *types *of reference books, e.g. dictionaries or encyclopaedias, provided they're well-known. 

1. Oxford English Dictionary, first sections issued from 1884; original editor J.A.H. Murray; it not only gives definition & derivation but also charts the historical usage of a word.
2. Encyclopædia Britannica, since 1768.
3. Roget's Thesaurus 1852


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #83 - Look it up! - English Language Reference Books which are well-known and/or regarded as a special authority. Title and date of first publication - don't bother about updates; give extra details if it's a specialised subject and explanation would be helpful.
It's okay to repeat *types *of reference books, e.g. dictionaries or encyclopaedias, provided they're well-known.

1. Oxford English Dictionary, first sections issued from 1884; original editor J.A.H. Murray; it not only gives definition & derivation but also charts the historical usage of a word.
2. Encyclopædia Britannica, since 1768.
3. Roget's Thesaurus 1852 
4. Crockford's Clerical Directory - first published by John Crockford in 1858; gives details of Anglican clergy & churches in the UK and Ireland.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #83 - Look it up! - English Language Reference Books which are well-known and/or regarded as a special authority. Title and date of first publication - don't bother about updates; give extra details if it's a specialised subject and explanation would be helpful.
It's okay to repeat *types *of reference books, e.g. dictionaries or encyclopaedias, provided they're well-known.

1. Oxford English Dictionary, first sections issued from 1884; original editor J.A.H. Murray; it not only gives definition & derivation but also charts the historical usage of a word.
2. Encyclopædia Britannica, since 1768.
3. Roget's Thesaurus 1852
4. Crockford's Clerical Directory - first published by John Crockford in 1858; gives details of Anglican clergy & churches in the UK and Ireland.
5. A Dictionary of Music and Musicians - 4 volumes - (1879) - evolved into the 20 volume New Grove Dictionary of Music and Musicians (1980)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #83 - Look it up! - English Language Reference Books which are well-known and/or regarded as a special authority. Title and date of first publication - don't bother about updates; give extra details if it's a specialised subject and explanation would be helpful.
It's okay to repeat *types *of reference books, e.g. dictionaries or encyclopaedias, provided they're well-known.

1. Oxford English Dictionary, first sections issued from 1884; original editor J.A.H. Murray; it not only gives definition & derivation but also charts the historical usage of a word.
2. Encyclopædia Britannica, since 1768.
3. Roget's Thesaurus 1852
4. Crockford's Clerical Directory - first published by John Crockford in 1858; gives details of Anglican clergy & churches in the UK and Ireland.
5. A Dictionary of Music and Musicians - 4 volumes - (1879) - evolved into the 20 volume New Grove Dictionary of Music and Musicians (1980)
6. Rhyming Dictionary - Clement Wood. 1936, but has been in print ever since. Widely considered the best book of its sort by poets and lyricists, e.g. Stephen Sondheim.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #83 - Look it up! - English Language Reference Books which are well-known and/or regarded as a special authority. Title and date of first publication - don't bother about updates; give extra details if it's a specialised subject and explanation would be helpful.
It's okay to repeat *types *of reference books, e.g. dictionaries or encyclopaedias, provided they're well-known.

1. Oxford English Dictionary, first sections issued from 1884; original editor J.A.H. Murray; it not only gives definition & derivation but also charts the historical usage of a word.
2. Encyclopædia Britannica, since 1768.
3. Roget's Thesaurus 1852
4. Crockford's Clerical Directory - first published by John Crockford in 1858; gives details of Anglican clergy & churches in the UK and Ireland.
5. A Dictionary of Music and Musicians - 4 volumes - (1879) - evolved into the 20 volume New Grove Dictionary of Music and Musicians (1980)
6. Rhyming Dictionary - Clement Wood. 1936, but has been in print ever since. Widely considered the best book of its sort by poets and lyricists, e.g. Stephen Sondheim. 
7. Brewer's Dictionary of Phrase & Fable - Rev. E. Cobham Brewer, 1870. Issued to help people know the source of quotations, idioms, proverbs & allusions to legends & folklore.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #83 - Look it up! - English Language Reference Books which are well-known and/or regarded as a special authority. Title and date of first publication - don't bother about updates; give extra details if it's a specialised subject and explanation would be helpful.
It's okay to repeat *types *of reference books, e.g. dictionaries or encyclopaedias, provided they're well-known.

1. Oxford English Dictionary, first sections issued from 1884; original editor J.A.H. Murray; it not only gives definition & derivation but also charts the historical usage of a word.
2. Encyclopædia Britannica, since 1768.
3. Roget's Thesaurus 1852
4. Crockford's Clerical Directory - first published by John Crockford in 1858; gives details of Anglican clergy & churches in the UK and Ireland.
5. A Dictionary of Music and Musicians - 4 volumes - (1879) - evolved into the 20 volume New Grove Dictionary of Music and Musicians (1980)
6. Rhyming Dictionary - Clement Wood. 1936, but has been in print ever since. Widely considered the best book of its sort by poets and lyricists, e.g. Stephen Sondheim.
7. Brewer's Dictionary of Phrase & Fable - Rev. E. Cobham Brewer, 1870. Issued to help people know the source of quotations, idioms, proverbs & allusions to legends & folklore. 
8. Gray's Anatomy - "the Doctor's Bible" - 1858


----------



## jegreenwood

See below


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #83 - Look it up! - English Language Reference Books which are well-known and/or regarded as a special authority. Title and date of first publication - don't bother about updates; give extra details if it's a specialised subject and explanation would be helpful.
It's okay to repeat *types *of reference books, e.g. dictionaries or encyclopaedias, provided they're well-known.

1. Oxford English Dictionary, first sections issued from 1884; original editor J.A.H. Murray; it not only gives definition & derivation but also charts the historical usage of a word.
2. Encyclopædia Britannica, since 1768.
3. Roget's Thesaurus 1852
4. Crockford's Clerical Directory - first published by John Crockford in 1858; gives details of Anglican clergy & churches in the UK and Ireland.
5. A Dictionary of Music and Musicians - 4 volumes - (1879) - evolved into the 20 volume New Grove Dictionary of Music and Musicians (1980)
6. Rhyming Dictionary - Clement Wood. 1936, but has been in print ever since. Widely considered the best book of its sort by poets and lyricists, e.g. Stephen Sondheim.
7. Brewer's Dictionary of Phrase & Fable - Rev. E. Cobham Brewer, 1870. Issued to help people know the source of quotations, idioms, proverbs & allusions to legends & folklore.
8. Gray's Anatomy - "the Doctor's Bible" - 1858
9. Bartlett’s Quotations. 1855


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #83 - Look it up! - English Language Reference Books which are well-known and/or regarded as a special authority. Title and date of first publication - don't bother about updates; give extra details if it's a specialised subject and explanation would be helpful.
It's okay to repeat *types *of reference books, e.g. dictionaries or encyclopaedias, provided they're well-known.

1. Oxford English Dictionary, first sections issued from 1884; original editor J.A.H. Murray; it not only gives definition & derivation but also charts the historical usage of a word.
2. Encyclopædia Britannica, since 1768.
3. Roget's Thesaurus 1852
4. Crockford's Clerical Directory - first published by John Crockford in 1858; gives details of Anglican clergy & churches in the UK and Ireland.
5. A Dictionary of Music and Musicians - 4 volumes - (1879) - evolved into the 20 volume New Grove Dictionary of Music and Musicians (1980)
6. Rhyming Dictionary - Clement Wood. 1936, but has been in print ever since. Widely considered the best book of its sort by poets and lyricists, e.g. Stephen Sondheim.
7. Brewer's Dictionary of Phrase & Fable - Rev. E. Cobham Brewer, 1870. Issued to help people know the source of quotations, idioms, proverbs & allusions to legends & folklore.
8. Gray's Anatomy - "the Doctor's Bible" - 1858
9. Bartlett’s Quotations. 1855
10. The Complete Beatles Recording Sessions - Lewisohn - documenting each day from 1962 through 1970 that the Beatles spent in a recording session or producers and engineers spent mixing and editing their music. - 1988


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #83 - Look it up! - English Language Reference Books which are well-known and/or regarded as a special authority. Title and date of first publication - don't bother about updates; give extra details if it's a specialised subject and explanation would be helpful.
It's okay to repeat *types *of reference books, e.g. dictionaries or encyclopaedias, provided they're well-known.

1. Oxford English Dictionary, first sections issued from 1884; original editor J.A.H. Murray; it not only gives definition & derivation but also charts the historical usage of a word.
2. Encyclopædia Britannica, since 1768.
3. Roget's Thesaurus 1852
4. Crockford's Clerical Directory - first published by John Crockford in 1858; gives details of Anglican clergy & churches in the UK and Ireland.
5. A Dictionary of Music and Musicians - 4 volumes - (1879) - evolved into the 20 volume New Grove Dictionary of Music and Musicians (1980)
6. Rhyming Dictionary - Clement Wood. 1936, but has been in print ever since. Widely considered the best book of its sort by poets and lyricists, e.g. Stephen Sondheim.
7. Brewer's Dictionary of Phrase & Fable - Rev. E. Cobham Brewer, 1870. Issued to help people know the source of quotations, idioms, proverbs & allusions to legends & folklore.
8. Gray's Anatomy - "the Doctor's Bible" - 1858
9. Bartlett’s Quotations. 1855
10. The Complete Beatles Recording Sessions - Lewisohn - documenting each day from 1962 through 1970 that the Beatles spent in a recording session or producers and engineers spent mixing and editing their music. - 1988 
11. The Guinness Book of Records 1955 - now known as Guinness World Records


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #83 - Look it up! - English Language Reference Books which are well-known and/or regarded as a special authority. Title and date of first publication - don't bother about updates; give extra details if it's a specialised subject and explanation would be helpful.
It's okay to repeat *types *of reference books, e.g. dictionaries or encyclopaedias, provided they're well-known.

1. Oxford English Dictionary, first sections issued from 1884; original editor J.A.H. Murray; it not only gives definition & derivation but also charts the historical usage of a word.
2. Encyclopædia Britannica, since 1768.
3. Roget's Thesaurus 1852
4. Crockford's Clerical Directory - first published by John Crockford in 1858; gives details of Anglican clergy & churches in the UK and Ireland.
5. A Dictionary of Music and Musicians - 4 volumes - (1879) - evolved into the 20 volume New Grove Dictionary of Music and Musicians (1980)
6. Rhyming Dictionary - Clement Wood. 1936, but has been in print ever since. Widely considered the best book of its sort by poets and lyricists, e.g. Stephen Sondheim.
7. Brewer's Dictionary of Phrase & Fable - Rev. E. Cobham Brewer, 1870. Issued to help people know the source of quotations, idioms, proverbs & allusions to legends & folklore.
8. Gray's Anatomy - "the Doctor's Bible" - 1858
9. Bartlett’s Quotations. 1855
10. The Complete Beatles Recording Sessions - Lewisohn - documenting each day from 1962 through 1970 that the Beatles spent in a recording session or producers and engineers spent mixing and editing their music. - 1988 
11. The Guinness Book of Records 1955 - now known as Guinness World Records 
12. Handbook of Chemistry and Physics since 1914 - the pre-internet goto book for Chemistry and Physics students


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #83 - Look it up! - English Language Reference Books which are well-known and/or regarded as a special authority. Title and date of first publication - don't bother about updates; give extra details if it's a specialised subject and explanation would be helpful.
It's okay to repeat *types *of reference books, e.g. dictionaries or encyclopaedias, provided they're well-known.

1. Oxford English Dictionary, first sections issued from 1884; original editor J.A.H. Murray; it not only gives definition & derivation but also charts the historical usage of a word.
2. Encyclopædia Britannica, since 1768.
3. Roget's Thesaurus 1852
4. Crockford's Clerical Directory - first published by John Crockford in 1858; gives details of Anglican clergy & churches in the UK and Ireland.
5. A Dictionary of Music and Musicians - 4 volumes - (1879) - evolved into the 20 volume New Grove Dictionary of Music and Musicians (1980)
6. Rhyming Dictionary - Clement Wood. 1936, but has been in print ever since. Widely considered the best book of its sort by poets and lyricists, e.g. Stephen Sondheim.
7. Brewer's Dictionary of Phrase & Fable - Rev. E. Cobham Brewer, 1870. Issued to help people know the source of quotations, idioms, proverbs & allusions to legends & folklore.
8. Gray's Anatomy - "the Doctor's Bible" - 1858
9. Bartlett’s Quotations. 1855
10. The Complete Beatles Recording Sessions - Lewisohn - documenting each day from 1962 through 1970 that the Beatles spent in a recording session or producers and engineers spent mixing and editing their music. - 1988
11. The Guinness Book of Records 1955 - now known as Guinness World Records
12. Handbook of Chemistry and Physics since 1914 - the pre-internet goto book for Chemistry and Physics students
13. The Film Encyclopedia - Ephraim Katz - 1979 - first edition - Now in 7th


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #84 - Baked goods that the Baker's Dozen baker is baking in the bakery - Select a specific cake, cookie, pastry, pie, biscuit, bread, roll, muffin etc. and provide a brief description

1. Red Velvet cake - scarlet colored (usually red food dye) chocolate flavored batter incorporating dark chocolate chips - layered and covered with sweetened cream cheese frosting


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #84 - Baked goods that the Baker's Dozen baker is baking in the bakery - Select a specific cake, cookie, pastry, pie, biscuit, bread, roll, muffin etc. and provide a brief description

1. Red Velvet cake - scarlet colored (usually red food dye) chocolate flavored batter incorporating dark chocolate chips - layered and covered with sweetened cream cheese frosting
2. Try Our Authentic Bakewell Pudding - a puff pastry base spread with raspberry jam, over which, the topping made of eggs, ground almonds, sugar and butter has not been baked long enough to form a sponge cake but is instead deliciously rich and gooey under a crystallised sugar crust.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #84 - Baked goods that the Baker's Dozen baker is baking in the bakery - Select a specific cake, cookie, pastry, pie, biscuit, bread, roll, muffin etc. and provide a brief description

1. Red Velvet cake - scarlet colored (usually red food dye) chocolate flavored batter incorporating dark chocolate chips - layered and covered with sweetened cream cheese frosting
2. Try Our Authentic Bakewell Pudding - a puff pastry base spread with raspberry jam, over which, the topping made of eggs, ground almonds, sugar and butter has not been baked long enough to form a sponge cake but is instead deliciously rich and gooey under a crystallised sugar crust.
3. Classic Southern Cornbread - everyone has their own variation but essentially yellow corn meal, eggs, milk. In Louisiana it is always served with red beans and rice.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #84 - Baked goods that the Baker's Dozen baker is baking in the bakery - Select a specific cake, cookie, pastry, pie, biscuit, bread, roll, muffin etc. and provide a brief description

1. Red Velvet cake - scarlet colored (usually red food dye) chocolate flavored batter incorporating dark chocolate chips - layered and covered with sweetened cream cheese frosting
2. Try Our Authentic Bakewell Pudding - a puff pastry base spread with raspberry jam, over which, the topping made of eggs, ground almonds, sugar and butter has not been baked long enough to form a sponge cake but is instead deliciously rich and gooey under a crystallised sugar crust.
3. Classic Southern Cornbread - everyone has their own variation but essentially yellow corn meal, eggs, milk. In Louisiana it is always served with red beans and rice.
4. "Chicago Atomic" aka "Banana Split" birthday cake - 3 layers - banana, yellow, chocolate cake -3 fillings - fresh strawberries, banana with custard, chocolate fudge - topped with 3 inches of real whipped cream... _quelle horreur_...


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #84 - Baked goods that the Baker's Dozen baker is baking in the bakery - Select a specific cake, cookie, pastry, pie, biscuit, bread, roll, muffin etc. and provide a brief description

1. Red Velvet cake - scarlet colored (usually red food dye) chocolate flavored batter incorporating dark chocolate chips - layered and covered with sweetened cream cheese frosting
2. Try Our Authentic Bakewell Pudding - a puff pastry base spread with raspberry jam, over which, the topping made of eggs, ground almonds, sugar and butter has not been baked long enough to form a sponge cake but is instead deliciously rich and gooey under a crystallised sugar crust.
3. Classic Southern Cornbread - everyone has their own variation but essentially yellow corn meal, eggs, milk. In Louisiana it is always served with red beans and rice.
4. "Chicago Atomic" aka "Banana Split" birthday cake - 3 layers - banana, yellow, chocolate cake -3 fillings - fresh strawberries, banana with custard, chocolate fudge - topped with 3 inches of real whipped cream... _quelle horreur_... 
5. Black Forest Cake - several layers of chocolate sponge cake sandwiched with whipped cream and cherries., decorated with additional whipped cream, maraschino cherries, and chocolate shavings.Traditionally, kirschwasser, a clear spirit made from sour cherries, is added to the cake.[


----------



## Taggart

Theme #84 - Baked goods that the Baker's Dozen baker is baking in the bakery - Select a specific cake, cookie, pastry, pie, biscuit, bread, roll, muffin etc. and provide a brief description

1. Red Velvet cake - scarlet colored (usually red food dye) chocolate flavored batter incorporating dark chocolate chips - layered and covered with sweetened cream cheese frosting
2. Try Our Authentic Bakewell Pudding - a puff pastry base spread with raspberry jam, over which, the topping made of eggs, ground almonds, sugar and butter has not been baked long enough to form a sponge cake but is instead deliciously rich and gooey under a crystallised sugar crust.
3. Classic Southern Cornbread - everyone has their own variation but essentially yellow corn meal, eggs, milk. In Louisiana it is always served with red beans and rice.
4. "Chicago Atomic" aka "Banana Split" birthday cake - 3 layers - banana, yellow, chocolate cake -3 fillings - fresh strawberries, banana with custard, chocolate fudge - topped with 3 inches of real whipped cream... _quelle horreur_...
5. Black Forest Cake - several layers of chocolate sponge cake sandwiched with whipped cream and cherries., decorated with additional whipped cream, maraschino cherries, and chocolate shavings.Traditionally, kirschwasser, a clear spirit made from sour cherries, is added to the cake.[
6. Oaty Apple Crumble - Typical crumble mix is flour, butter and sugar; adding oats gives an incredibly crisp, crunchy texture to the topping. Then you have a lovely smooth layer of stewed apple - delicious.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #84 - Baked goods that the Baker's Dozen baker is baking in the bakery - Select a specific cake, cookie, pastry, pie, biscuit, bread, roll, muffin etc. and provide a brief description

1. Red Velvet cake - scarlet colored (usually red food dye) chocolate flavored batter incorporating dark chocolate chips - layered and covered with sweetened cream cheese frosting
2. Try Our Authentic Bakewell Pudding - a puff pastry base spread with raspberry jam, over which, the topping made of eggs, ground almonds, sugar and butter has not been baked long enough to form a sponge cake but is instead deliciously rich and gooey under a crystallised sugar crust.
3. Classic Southern Cornbread - everyone has their own variation but essentially yellow corn meal, eggs, milk. In Louisiana it is always served with red beans and rice.
4. "Chicago Atomic" aka "Banana Split" birthday cake - 3 layers - banana, yellow, chocolate cake -3 fillings - fresh strawberries, banana with custard, chocolate fudge - topped with 3 inches of real whipped cream... _quelle horreur_...
5. Black Forest Cake - several layers of chocolate sponge cake sandwiched with whipped cream and cherries., decorated with additional whipped cream, maraschino cherries, and chocolate shavings.Traditionally, kirschwasser, a clear spirit made from sour cherries, is added to the cake.[
6. Oaty Apple Crumble - Typical crumble mix is flour, butter and sugar; adding oats gives an incredibly crisp, crunchy texture to the topping. Then you have a lovely smooth layer of stewed apple - delicious.
7. Irish Soda Bread - flatbread baked on a griddle, the ingredients being coarse flour, salt and buttermilk leavened with baking soda (sodium bicarbonate). In our shop we sell them the trendy way - brown soda slices served with butter, smoked salmon, and watercress - or the traditional way, white & warm and daubed with pale salty butter. Absolutely scrumptious either way.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #84 - Baked goods that the Baker's Dozen baker is baking in the bakery - Select a specific cake, cookie, pastry, pie, biscuit, bread, roll, muffin etc. and provide a brief description

1. Red Velvet cake - scarlet colored (usually red food dye) chocolate flavored batter incorporating dark chocolate chips - layered and covered with sweetened cream cheese frosting
2. Try Our Authentic Bakewell Pudding - a puff pastry base spread with raspberry jam, over which, the topping made of eggs, ground almonds, sugar and butter has not been baked long enough to form a sponge cake but is instead deliciously rich and gooey under a crystallised sugar crust.
3. Classic Southern Cornbread - everyone has their own variation but essentially yellow corn meal, eggs, milk. In Louisiana it is always served with red beans and rice.
4. "Chicago Atomic" aka "Banana Split" birthday cake - 3 layers - banana, yellow, chocolate cake -3 fillings - fresh strawberries, banana with custard, chocolate fudge - topped with 3 inches of real whipped cream... _quelle horreur_...
5. Black Forest Cake - several layers of chocolate sponge cake sandwiched with whipped cream and cherries., decorated with additional whipped cream, maraschino cherries, and chocolate shavings.Traditionally, kirschwasser, a clear spirit made from sour cherries, is added to the cake.[
6. Oaty Apple Crumble - Typical crumble mix is flour, butter and sugar; adding oats gives an incredibly crisp, crunchy texture to the topping. Then you have a lovely smooth layer of stewed apple - delicious. 
7. Irish Soda Bread - flatbread baked on a griddle, the ingredients being coarse flour, salt and buttermilk leavened with baking soda (sodium bicarbonate). In our shop we sell them the trendy way - brown soda slices served with butter, smoked salmon, and watercress - or the traditional way, white warmed in the oven and daubed with pale salty butter. Absolutely scrumptious either way. 
8. Tattie Scones - flour, potatoes and butter. Fried on a griddle to make them and then refried as part of a traditional Scottish breakfast or else eaten cold with lots of butter. Gorgeous!


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #84 - Baked goods that the Baker's Dozen baker is baking in the bakery - Select a specific cake, cookie, pastry, pie, biscuit, bread, roll, muffin etc. and provide a brief description

1. Red Velvet cake - scarlet colored (usually red food dye) chocolate flavored batter incorporating dark chocolate chips - layered and covered with sweetened cream cheese frosting
2. Try Our Authentic Bakewell Pudding - a puff pastry base spread with raspberry jam, over which, the topping made of eggs, ground almonds, sugar and butter has not been baked long enough to form a sponge cake but is instead deliciously rich and gooey under a crystallised sugar crust.
3. Classic Southern Cornbread - everyone has their own variation but essentially yellow corn meal, eggs, milk. In Louisiana it is always served with red beans and rice.
4. "Chicago Atomic" aka "Banana Split" birthday cake - 3 layers - banana, yellow, chocolate cake -3 fillings - fresh strawberries, banana with custard, chocolate fudge - topped with 3 inches of real whipped cream... _quelle horreur_...
5. Black Forest Cake - several layers of chocolate sponge cake sandwiched with whipped cream and cherries., decorated with additional whipped cream, maraschino cherries, and chocolate shavings.Traditionally, kirschwasser, a clear spirit made from sour cherries, is added to the cake.[
6. Oaty Apple Crumble - Typical crumble mix is flour, butter and sugar; adding oats gives an incredibly crisp, crunchy texture to the topping. Then you have a lovely smooth layer of stewed apple - delicious.
7. Irish Soda Bread - flatbread baked on a griddle, the ingredients being coarse flour, salt and buttermilk leavened with baking soda (sodium bicarbonate). In our shop we sell them the trendy way - brown soda slices served with butter, smoked salmon, and watercress - or the traditional way, white & warm and daubed with pale salty butter. Absolutely scrumptious either way. 
8. Tattie Scones - flour, potatoes and butter. Fried on a griddle to make them and then refried as part of a traditional Scottish breakfast or else eaten cold with lots of butter. Gorgeous! 
9. Mocha Cheesecake - this, from an ancient family recipe dating back to the 1960s, is guaranteed irresistible. The base is crushed digestive biscuits soaked with melted butter, cocoa and chocolate. The filling is made of mixed egg yolks, milk, coffee, cream cheese, vanilla essence and coffee, set then cooled overnight, and finally topped with cream and chocolate flakes. The taste, and the calorie count, is out of this world.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #84 - Baked goods that the Baker's Dozen baker is baking in the bakery - Select a specific cake, cookie, pastry, pie, biscuit, bread, roll, muffin etc. and provide a brief description

1. Red Velvet cake - scarlet colored (usually red food dye) chocolate flavored batter incorporating dark chocolate chips - layered and covered with sweetened cream cheese frosting
2. Try Our Authentic Bakewell Pudding - a puff pastry base spread with raspberry jam, over which, the topping made of eggs, ground almonds, sugar and butter has not been baked long enough to form a sponge cake but is instead deliciously rich and gooey under a crystallised sugar crust.
3. Classic Southern Cornbread - everyone has their own variation but essentially yellow corn meal, eggs, milk. In Louisiana it is always served with red beans and rice.
4. "Chicago Atomic" aka "Banana Split" birthday cake - 3 layers - banana, yellow, chocolate cake -3 fillings - fresh strawberries, banana with custard, chocolate fudge - topped with 3 inches of real whipped cream... _quelle horreur_...
5. Black Forest Cake - several layers of chocolate sponge cake sandwiched with whipped cream and cherries., decorated with additional whipped cream, maraschino cherries, and chocolate shavings.Traditionally, kirschwasser, a clear spirit made from sour cherries, is added to the cake.[
6. Oaty Apple Crumble - Typical crumble mix is flour, butter and sugar; adding oats gives an incredibly crisp, crunchy texture to the topping. Then you have a lovely smooth layer of stewed apple - delicious.
7. Irish Soda Bread - flatbread baked on a griddle, the ingredients being coarse flour, salt and buttermilk leavened with baking soda (sodium bicarbonate). In our shop we sell them the trendy way - brown soda slices served with butter, smoked salmon, and watercress - or the traditional way, white & warm and daubed with pale salty butter. Absolutely scrumptious either way.
8. Tattie Scones - flour, potatoes and butter. Fried on a griddle to make them and then refried as part of a traditional Scottish breakfast or else eaten cold with lots of butter. Gorgeous!
9. Mocha Cheesecake - this, from an ancient family recipe dating back to the 1960s, is guaranteed irresistible. The base is crushed digestive biscuits soaked with melted butter, cocoa and chocolate. The filling is made of mixed egg yolks, milk, coffee, cream cheese, vanilla essence and coffee, set then cooled overnight, and finally topped with cream and chocolate flakes. The taste, and the calorie count, is out of this world.
10. Challah - traditional bread for Shabbat and other Jewish holidays.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Even though it's still active, Ingélou and Taggart are the official theme prize co-winners - Category - Food Writing - crafting descriptions that make one light headed - almost delirious - with desire -

I was hungry before - now I'm starving... sigh...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #84 - Baked goods that the Baker's Dozen baker is baking in the bakery - Select a specific cake, cookie, pastry, pie, biscuit, bread, roll, muffin etc. and provide a brief description

1. Red Velvet cake - scarlet colored (usually red food dye) chocolate flavored batter incorporating dark chocolate chips - layered and covered with sweetened cream cheese frosting
2. Try Our Authentic Bakewell Pudding - a puff pastry base spread with raspberry jam, over which, the topping made of eggs, ground almonds, sugar and butter has not been baked long enough to form a sponge cake but is instead deliciously rich and gooey under a crystallised sugar crust.
3. Classic Southern Cornbread - everyone has their own variation but essentially yellow corn meal, eggs, milk. In Louisiana it is always served with red beans and rice.
4. "Chicago Atomic" aka "Banana Split" birthday cake - 3 layers - banana, yellow, chocolate cake -3 fillings - fresh strawberries, banana with custard, chocolate fudge - topped with 3 inches of real whipped cream... _quelle horreur_...
5. Black Forest Cake - several layers of chocolate sponge cake sandwiched with whipped cream and cherries., decorated with additional whipped cream, maraschino cherries, and chocolate shavings.Traditionally, kirschwasser, a clear spirit made from sour cherries, is added to the cake.[
6. Oaty Apple Crumble - Typical crumble mix is flour, butter and sugar; adding oats gives an incredibly crisp, crunchy texture to the topping. Then you have a lovely smooth layer of stewed apple - delicious.
7. Irish Soda Bread - flatbread baked on a griddle, the ingredients being coarse flour, salt and buttermilk leavened with baking soda (sodium bicarbonate). In our shop we sell them the trendy way - brown soda slices served with butter, smoked salmon, and watercress - or the traditional way, white & warm and daubed with pale salty butter. Absolutely scrumptious either way.
8. Tattie Scones - flour, potatoes and butter. Fried on a griddle to make them and then refried as part of a traditional Scottish breakfast or else eaten cold with lots of butter. Gorgeous!
9. Mocha Cheesecake - this, from an ancient family recipe dating back to the 1960s, is guaranteed irresistible. The base is crushed digestive biscuits soaked with melted butter, cocoa and chocolate. The filling is made of mixed egg yolks, milk, coffee, cream cheese, vanilla essence and coffee, set then cooled overnight, and finally topped with cream and chocolate flakes. The taste, and the calorie count, is out of this world.
10. Challah - traditional bread for Shabbat and other Jewish holidays. 
11. Sachertorte - Viennese - a dense chocolate cake with a thin layer of apricot jam in between two halves, coated in dark chocolate ganache on the top and sides. It is traditionally served with unsweetened whipped cream


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #84 - Baked goods that the Baker's Dozen baker is baking in the bakery - Select a specific cake, cookie, pastry, pie, biscuit, bread, roll, muffin etc. and provide a brief description

1. Red Velvet cake - scarlet colored (usually red food dye) chocolate flavored batter incorporating dark chocolate chips - layered and covered with sweetened cream cheese frosting
2. Try Our Authentic Bakewell Pudding - a puff pastry base spread with raspberry jam, over which, the topping made of eggs, ground almonds, sugar and butter has not been baked long enough to form a sponge cake but is instead deliciously rich and gooey under a crystallised sugar crust.
3. Classic Southern Cornbread - everyone has their own variation but essentially yellow corn meal, eggs, milk. In Louisiana it is always served with red beans and rice.
4. "Chicago Atomic" aka "Banana Split" birthday cake - 3 layers - banana, yellow, chocolate cake -3 fillings - fresh strawberries, banana with custard, chocolate fudge - topped with 3 inches of real whipped cream... _quelle horreur_...
5. Black Forest Cake - several layers of chocolate sponge cake sandwiched with whipped cream and cherries., decorated with additional whipped cream, maraschino cherries, and chocolate shavings.Traditionally, kirschwasser, a clear spirit made from sour cherries, is added to the cake.[
6. Oaty Apple Crumble - Typical crumble mix is flour, butter and sugar; adding oats gives an incredibly crisp, crunchy texture to the topping. Then you have a lovely smooth layer of stewed apple - delicious.
7. Irish Soda Bread - flatbread baked on a griddle, the ingredients being coarse flour, salt and buttermilk leavened with baking soda (sodium bicarbonate). In our shop we sell them the trendy way - brown soda slices served with butter, smoked salmon, and watercress - or the traditional way, white & warm and daubed with pale salty butter. Absolutely scrumptious either way.
8. Tattie Scones - flour, potatoes and butter. Fried on a griddle to make them and then refried as part of a traditional Scottish breakfast or else eaten cold with lots of butter. Gorgeous!
9. Mocha Cheesecake - this, from an ancient family recipe dating back to the 1960s, is guaranteed irresistible. The base is crushed digestive biscuits soaked with melted butter, cocoa and chocolate. The filling is made of mixed egg yolks, milk, coffee, cream cheese, vanilla essence and coffee, set then cooled overnight, and finally topped with cream and chocolate flakes. The taste, and the calorie count, is out of this world.
10. Challah - traditional bread for Shabbat and other Jewish holidays. 
11. Sachertorte - Viennese - a dense chocolate cake with a thin layer of apricot jam in between two halves, coated in dark chocolate ganache on the top and sides. It is traditionally served with unsweetened whipped cream
12. Norwegian Vanilla Buns (12 – 14 rolls) Dough: 1 cup ( 236 ml) warm milk, 1/2 cup (100 g) regular sugar, 2 ½ tsp dried active yeast, 2 eggs, at room temperature, 1/3 cup (75 g) butter, melted, 1 tsp salt, 4 cups (410 g) bread flour or 3 1/2 cups ( 435 g ) all purpose flour, topping Pastry Cream
Glaze: 3 cup (300 g) powdered Sugar / confectioners’ sugar, 3 Tbsp ( 45 ml ) milk, 1- 2 teaspoon light corn syrup ( optional ), Topping: 1 cup ( 100 g ) desiccated Coconut 😇 try it!


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #84 - Baked goods that the Baker's Dozen baker is baking in the bakery - Select a specific cake, cookie, pastry, pie, biscuit, bread, roll, muffin etc. and provide a brief description

1. Red Velvet cake - scarlet colored (usually red food dye) chocolate flavored batter incorporating dark chocolate chips - layered and covered with sweetened cream cheese frosting
2. Try Our Authentic Bakewell Pudding - a puff pastry base spread with raspberry jam, over which, the topping made of eggs, ground almonds, sugar and butter has not been baked long enough to form a sponge cake but is instead deliciously rich and gooey under a crystallised sugar crust.
3. Classic Southern Cornbread - everyone has their own variation but essentially yellow corn meal, eggs, milk. In Louisiana it is always served with red beans and rice.
4. "Chicago Atomic" aka "Banana Split" birthday cake - 3 layers - banana, yellow, chocolate cake -3 fillings - fresh strawberries, banana with custard, chocolate fudge - topped with 3 inches of real whipped cream... _quelle horreur_...
5. Black Forest Cake - several layers of chocolate sponge cake sandwiched with whipped cream and cherries., decorated with additional whipped cream, maraschino cherries, and chocolate shavings.Traditionally, kirschwasser, a clear spirit made from sour cherries, is added to the cake.[
6. Oaty Apple Crumble - Typical crumble mix is flour, butter and sugar; adding oats gives an incredibly crisp, crunchy texture to the topping. Then you have a lovely smooth layer of stewed apple - delicious.
7. Irish Soda Bread - flatbread baked on a griddle, the ingredients being coarse flour, salt and buttermilk leavened with baking soda (sodium bicarbonate). In our shop we sell them the trendy way - brown soda slices served with butter, smoked salmon, and watercress - or the traditional way, white & warm and daubed with pale salty butter. Absolutely scrumptious either way.
8. Tattie Scones - flour, potatoes and butter. Fried on a griddle to make them and then refried as part of a traditional Scottish breakfast or else eaten cold with lots of butter. Gorgeous!
9. Mocha Cheesecake - this, from an ancient family recipe dating back to the 1960s, is guaranteed irresistible. The base is crushed digestive biscuits soaked with melted butter, cocoa and chocolate. The filling is made of mixed egg yolks, milk, coffee, cream cheese, vanilla essence and coffee, set then cooled overnight, and finally topped with cream and chocolate flakes. The taste, and the calorie count, is out of this world.
10. Challah - traditional bread for Shabbat and other Jewish holidays.
11. Sachertorte - Viennese - a dense chocolate cake with a thin layer of apricot jam in between two halves, coated in dark chocolate ganache on the top and sides. It is traditionally served with unsweetened whipped cream
12. Norwegian Vanilla Buns (12 – 14 rolls) Dough: 1 cup ( 236 ml) warm milk, 1/2 cup (100 g) regular sugar, 2 ½ tsp dried active yeast, 2 eggs, at room temperature, 1/3 cup (75 g) butter, melted, 1 tsp salt, 4 cups (410 g) bread flour or 3 1/2 cups ( 435 g ) all purpose flour, topping Pastry Cream
Glaze: 3 cup (300 g) powdered Sugar / confectioners’ sugar, 3 Tbsp ( 45 ml ) milk, 1- 2 teaspoon light corn syrup ( optional ), Topping: 1 cup ( 100 g ) desiccated Coconut 😇 try it!
13. And the answer's a lemon...drizzle cake: on top of a baked cake made from eggs, castor sugar, butter, self-raising flour & lemon zest, you drizzle a tangy tingly vibrant empowered mixture of lemon juice & sugar until it's totally afizz with luxurious zingy lemonitude. So what if your mouth explodes? You'll love it!


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #85 - Rapture with Raptors! Birds of prey: the precise name with the family of birds that they belong to (if not in the original title). 

1. Barn Owl


----------



## Taggart

Theme #85 - Rapture with Raptors! Birds of prey: the precise name with the family of birds that they belong to (if not in the original title). 

1. Barn Owl 
2. Red Kite


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #85 - Rapture with Raptors! Birds of prey: the precise name with the family of birds that they belong to (if not in the original title).

1. Barn Owl
2. Red Kite 
3. Peregrine Falcon


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #85 - Rapture with Raptors! Birds of prey: the precise name with the family of birds that they belong to (if not in the original title).

1. Barn Owl
2. Red Kite 
3. Peregrine Falcon 
4. King Vulture


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #85 - Rapture with Raptors! Birds of prey: the precise name with the family of birds that they belong to (if not in the original title).

1. Barn Owl
2. Red Kite 
3. Peregrine Falcon 
4. King Vulture
5. Sparrowhawk


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #85 - Rapture with Raptors! Birds of prey: the precise name with the family of birds that they belong to (if not in the original title).

1. Barn Owl
2. Red Kite
3. Peregrine Falcon
4. King Vulture
5. Sparrowhawk 
6. Common buzzard (Accipitridae)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #85 - Rapture with Raptors! Birds of prey: the precise name with the family of birds that they belong to (if not in the original title).

1. Barn Owl
2. Red Kite
3. Peregrine Falcon
4. King Vulture
5. Sparrowhawk
6. Common buzzard (Accipitridae)
7. Osprey (Pandion haliaetus)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #85 - Rapture with Raptors! Birds of prey: the precise name with the family of birds that they belong to (if not in the original title).

1. Barn Owl
2. Red Kite
3. Peregrine Falcon
4. King Vulture
5. Sparrowhawk
6. Common buzzard (Accipitridae)
7. Osprey (Pandion haliaetus) 
8. Hen Harrier (Circus Cyaneus)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #85 - Rapture with Raptors! Birds of prey: the precise name with the family of birds that they belong to (if not in the original title).

1. Barn Owl
2. Red Kite
3. Peregrine Falcon
4. King Vulture
5. Sparrowhawk
6. Common buzzard (Accipitridae)
7. Osprey (Pandion haliaetus)
8. Hen Harrier (Circus Cyaneus)
9. Andean Condor (Vultur gryphus)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #85 - Rapture with Raptors! Birds of prey: the precise name with the family of birds that they belong to (if not in the original title).

1. Barn Owl
2. Red Kite
3. Peregrine Falcon
4. King Vulture
5. Sparrowhawk
6. Common buzzard (Accipitridae)
7. Osprey (Pandion haliaetus)
8. Hen Harrier (Circus Cyaneus)
9. Andean Condor (Vultur gryphus) 
10. Golden Eagle


----------



## Taggart

Theme #85 - Rapture with Raptors! Birds of prey: the precise name with the family of birds that they belong to (if not in the original title).

1. Barn Owl
2. Red Kite
3. Peregrine Falcon
4. King Vulture
5. Sparrowhawk
6. Common buzzard (Accipitridae)
7. Osprey (Pandion haliaetus)
8. Hen Harrier (Circus Cyaneus)
9. Andean Condor (Vultur gryphus) 
10. Golden Eagle 
11.Secretary Bird (Sagittarius serpentarius)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #85 - Rapture with Raptors! Birds of prey: the precise name with the family of birds that they belong to (if not in the original title).

1. Barn Owl
2. Red Kite
3. Peregrine Falcon
4. King Vulture
5. Sparrowhawk
6. Common buzzard (Accipitridae)
7. Osprey (Pandion haliaetus)
8. Hen Harrier (Circus Cyaneus)
9. Andean Condor (Vultur gryphus)
10. Golden Eagle
11.Secretary Bird (Sagittarius serpentarius) 
12. Tawny Owl


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #85 - Rapture with Raptors! Birds of prey: the precise name with the family of birds that they belong to (if not in the original title).

1. Barn Owl
2. Red Kite
3. Peregrine Falcon
4. King Vulture
5. Sparrowhawk
6. Common buzzard (Accipitridae)
7. Osprey (Pandion haliaetus)
8. Hen Harrier (Circus Cyaneus)
9. Andean Condor (Vultur gryphus)
10. Golden Eagle
11.Secretary Bird (Sagittarius serpentarius)
12. Tawny Owl 
13. American Harpy eagle (Accipitridae)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #86 - Literature - 20th Century Poets - Select an author and a notable literary work written between the years 1900 and 1999 - 

1. T.S. Elliot - The Waste Land - 1922


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #86 - Literature - 20th Century Poets - Select an author and a notable literary work written between the years 1900 and 1999 -

1. T.S. Elliot - The Waste Land - 1922
2. Allen Ginsberg - Howl (1956)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #86 - Literature - 20th Century Poets - Select an author and a notable literary work written between the years 1900 and 1999 -

1. T.S. Elliot - The Waste Land - 1922
2. Allen Ginsberg - Howl (1956)
3. Hendrik Marsman - Herinnering aan Holland (1936)


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #86 - Literature - 20th Century Poets - Select an author and a notable literary work written between the years 1900 and 1999 -

1. T.S. Elliot - The Waste Land - 1922
2. Allen Ginsberg - Howl (1956)
3. Hendrik Marsman - Herinnering aan Holland (1936) 
4. W.B. Yeats - The Second Coming (1920)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #86 - Literature - 20th Century Poets - Select an author and a notable literary work written between the years 1900 and 1999 -

1. T.S. Elliot - The Waste Land - 1922
2. Allen Ginsberg - Howl (1956)
3. Hendrik Marsman - Herinnering aan Holland (1936)
4. W.B. Yeats - The Second Coming (1920)
5. Wallace Stevens - 13 Ways of Looking at a Blackbird (1917)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #86 - Literature - 20th Century Poets - Select an author and a notable literary work written between the years 1900 and 1999 -

1. T.S. Elliot - The Waste Land - (1922)
2. Allen Ginsberg - Howl (1956)
3. Hendrik Marsman - Herinnering aan Holland (1936)
4. W.B. Yeats - The Second Coming (1920)
5. Wallace Stevens - 13 Ways of Looking at a Blackbird (1917) 
6. Seamus Heaney - Blackberry-Picking (1966)


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #86 - Literature - 20th Century Poets - Select an author and a notable literary work written between the years 1900 and 1999 -

1. T.S. Elliot - The Waste Land - (1922)
2. Allen Ginsberg - Howl (1956)
3. Hendrik Marsman - Herinnering aan Holland (1936)
4. W.B. Yeats - The Second Coming (1920)
5. Wallace Stevens - 13 Ways of Looking at a Blackbird (1917)
6. Seamus Heaney - Blackberry-Picking (1966) 
7. Rainer Maria Rilke - Duino Elegies (1923)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #86 - Literature - 20th Century Poets - Select an author and a notable literary work written between the years 1900 and 1999 -

1. T.S. Elliot - The Waste Land - (1922)
2. Allen Ginsberg - Howl (1956)
3. Hendrik Marsman - Herinnering aan Holland (1936)
4. W.B. Yeats - The Second Coming (1920)
5. Wallace Stevens - 13 Ways of Looking at a Blackbird (1917)
6. Seamus Heaney - Blackberry-Picking (1966)
7. Rainer Maria Rilke - Duino Elegies (1923)
8. Charles Bukowski - The soldier, his wife and the bum (1992)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #86 - Literature - 20th Century Poets - Select an author and a notable literary work written between the years 1900 and 1999 -

1. T.S. Elliot - The Waste Land - (1922)
2. Allen Ginsberg - Howl (1956)
3. Hendrik Marsman - Herinnering aan Holland (1936)
4. W.B. Yeats - The Second Coming (1920)
5. Wallace Stevens - 13 Ways of Looking at a Blackbird (1917)
6. Seamus Heaney - Blackberry-Picking (1966)
7. Rainer Maria Rilke - Duino Elegies (1923)
8. Charles Bukowski - The soldier, his wife and the bum (1992)
9. Jens Bjørneboe - The Sharks (1974)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #86 - Literature - 20th Century Poets - Select an author and a notable literary work written between the years 1900 and 1999 -

1. T.S. Elliot - The Waste Land - (1922)
2. Allen Ginsberg - Howl (1956)
3. Hendrik Marsman - Herinnering aan Holland (1936)
4. W.B. Yeats - The Second Coming (1920)
5. Wallace Stevens - 13 Ways of Looking at a Blackbird (1917)
6. Seamus Heaney - Blackberry-Picking (1966)
7. Rainer Maria Rilke - Duino Elegies (1923)
8. Charles Bukowski - The soldier, his wife and the bum (1992)
9. Jens Bjørneboe - The Sharks (1974)
10. W.H. Auden - Stop All the Clocks (1936)


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #86 - Literature - 20th Century Poets - Select an author and a notable literary work written between the years 1900 and 1999 -

1. T.S. Elliot - The Waste Land - (1922)
2. Allen Ginsberg - Howl (1956)
3. Hendrik Marsman - Herinnering aan Holland (1936)
4. W.B. Yeats - The Second Coming (1920)
5. Wallace Stevens - 13 Ways of Looking at a Blackbird (1917)
6. Seamus Heaney - Blackberry-Picking (1966)
7. Rainer Maria Rilke - Duino Elegies (1923)
8. Charles Bukowski - The soldier, his wife and the bum (1992)
9. Jens Bjørneboe - The Sharks (1974)
10. W.H. Auden - Stop All the Clocks (1936) 
11. Joyce Kilmer - Trees (1914)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #86 - Literature - 20th Century Poets - Select an author and a notable literary work written between the years 1900 and 1999 -

1. T.S. Elliot - The Waste Land - (1922)
2. Allen Ginsberg - Howl (1956)
3. Hendrik Marsman - Herinnering aan Holland (1936)
4. W.B. Yeats - The Second Coming (1920)
5. Wallace Stevens - 13 Ways of Looking at a Blackbird (1917)
6. Seamus Heaney - Blackberry-Picking (1966)
7. Rainer Maria Rilke - Duino Elegies (1923)
8. Charles Bukowski - The soldier, his wife and the bum (1992)
9. Jens Bjørneboe - The Sharks (1974)
10. W.H. Auden - Stop All the Clocks (1936)
11. Joyce Kilmer - Trees (1914)
12. e. e. cummings - anyone lived in a pretty how town (1940)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #86 - Literature - 20th Century Poets - Select an author and a notable literary work written between the years 1900 and 1999 -

1. T.S. Elliot - The Waste Land - (1922)
2. Allen Ginsberg - Howl (1956)
3. Hendrik Marsman - Herinnering aan Holland (1936)
4. W.B. Yeats - The Second Coming (1920)
5. Wallace Stevens - 13 Ways of Looking at a Blackbird (1917)
6. Seamus Heaney - Blackberry-Picking (1966)
7. Rainer Maria Rilke - Duino Elegies (1923)
8. Charles Bukowski - The soldier, his wife and the bum (1992)
9. Jens Bjørneboe - The Sharks (1974)
10. W.H. Auden - Stop All the Clocks (1936)
11. Joyce Kilmer - Trees (1914)
12. e. e. cummings - anyone lived in a pretty how town (1940)
13. Johann Falkberget - Christianus Sextus (trilogy 1927-1935)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #87 - electric cars!

1. Jaguar I-Pace


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #87 - electric cars!

1. Jaguar I-Pace 
2. Cadillac Lyriq


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #87 - electric cars!

1. Jaguar I-Pace
2. Cadillac Lyriq
3. Scalextric AMC Javelin Alabama State Trooper 1:32 Police Slot Race Car


----------



## pianozach

Theme #87 - electric cars!

1. Jaguar I-Pace
2. Cadillac Lyriq
3. Scalextric AMC Javelin Alabama State Trooper 1:32 Police Slot Race Car
4. Toyota Prius


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #87 - electric cars!

1. Jaguar I-Pace
2. Cadillac Lyriq
3. Scalextric AMC Javelin Alabama State Trooper 1:32 Police Slot Race Car
4. Toyota Prius 
5. Mercedes-Benz EQS


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #87 - electric cars!

1. Jaguar I-Pace
2. Cadillac Lyriq
3. Scalextric AMC Javelin Alabama State Trooper 1:32 Police Slot Race Car
4. Toyota Prius
5. Mercedes-Benz EQS
6. NIssan Leaf


----------



## pianozach

Theme #87 - electric cars!

1. Jaguar I-Pace
2. Cadillac Lyriq
3. Scalextric AMC Javelin Alabama State Trooper 1:32 Police Slot Race Car
4. Toyota Prius
5. Mercedes-Benz EQS
6. NIssan Leaf
7. General Motors EV1 - The first of the 'modern' electric vehicles: They were leased, and eventually 'collected' and most were destroyed


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #87 - electric cars!

1. Jaguar I-Pace
2. Cadillac Lyriq
3. Scalextric AMC Javelin Alabama State Trooper 1:32 Police Slot Race Car
4. Toyota Prius
5. Mercedes-Benz EQS
6. NIssan Leaf
7. General Motors EV1 - The first of the 'modern' electric vehicles: They were leased, and eventually 'collected' and most were destroyed 
8. Kia EV6


----------



## Taggart

Theme #87 - electric cars! 

1. Jaguar I-Pace
2. Cadillac Lyriq
3. Scalextric AMC Javelin Alabama State Trooper 1:32 Police Slot Race Car
4. Toyota Prius
5. Mercedes-Benz EQS
6. NIssan Leaf
7. General Motors EV1 - The first of the 'modern' electric vehicles: They were leased, and eventually 'collected' and most were destroyed
8. Kia EV6
9. BMW i4


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #87 - electric cars!

1. Jaguar I-Pace
2. Cadillac Lyriq
3. Scalextric AMC Javelin Alabama State Trooper 1:32 Police Slot Race Car
4. Toyota Prius
5. Mercedes-Benz EQS
6. NIssan Leaf
7. General Motors EV1 - The first of the 'modern' electric vehicles: They were leased, and eventually 'collected' and most were destroyed
8. Kia EV6
9. BMW i4
10. Hyundai Ioniq


----------



## Floeddie

Theme #87 - electric cars!

1. Jaguar I-Pace
2. Cadillac Lyriq
3. Scalextric AMC Javelin Alabama State Trooper 1:32 Police Slot Race Car
4. Toyota Prius
5. Mercedes-Benz EQS
6. NIssan Leaf
7. General Motors EV1 - The first of the 'modern' electric vehicles: They were leased, and eventually 'collected' and most were destroyed
8. Kia EV6
9. BMW i4
10. Hyundai Ioniq
11. Lucid Air
12.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #87 - electric cars! 

1. Jaguar I-Pace
2. Cadillac Lyriq
3. Scalextric AMC Javelin Alabama State Trooper 1:32 Police Slot Race Car
4. Toyota Prius
5. Mercedes-Benz EQS
6. NIssan Leaf
7. General Motors EV1 - The first of the 'modern' electric vehicles: They were leased, and eventually 'collected' and most were destroyed 
8. Kia EV6 
9. BMW i4
10. Hyundai Ioniq 
11. Lucid Air
12. Volkswagen ID.4


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #87 - electric cars!

1. Jaguar I-Pace
2. Cadillac Lyriq
3. Scalextric AMC Javelin Alabama State Trooper 1:32 Police Slot Race Car
4. Toyota Prius
5. Mercedes-Benz EQS
6. NIssan Leaf
7. General Motors EV1 - The first of the 'modern' electric vehicles: They were leased, and eventually 'collected' and most were destroyed
8. Kia EV6
9. BMW i4
10. Hyundai Ioniq
11. Lucid Air
12.Volkswagen ID.4 
13. Fiat 500


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #88 - Cartoonists & their work. Name a famous cartoon artist and the cartoon strip or series or character that they're associated with. 

1. Dave Berg - _The Lighter Side Of._.. in Mad Magazine


----------



## Taggart

Theme #88 - Cartoonists & their work. Name a famous cartoon artist and the cartoon strip or series or character that they're associated with. 

1. Dave Berg - _The Lighter Side Of._.. in Mad Magazine 
2. Charles Addams - _The Addams Family_ - The New Yorker


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #88 - Cartoonists & their work. Name a famous cartoon artist and the cartoon strip or series or character that they're associated with.

1. Dave Berg - _The Lighter Side Of._.. in Mad Magazine
2. Charles Addams - _The Addams Family_ - The New Yorker 
3. Posy Simmonds - _The Silent Three of St Botolph's_ in The Guardian


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #88 - Cartoonists & their work. Name a famous cartoon artist and the cartoon strip or series or character that they're associated with.

1. Dave Berg - _The Lighter Side Of._.. in Mad Magazine
2. Charles Addams - _The Addams Family_ - The New Yorker
3. Posy Simmonds - _The Silent Three of St Botolph's_ in The Guardian
4. Charles M. Schulz - _Peanuts _- Many Newspapers


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #88 - Cartoonists & their work. Name a famous cartoon artist and the cartoon strip or series or character that they're associated with.

1. Dave Berg - _The Lighter Side Of._.. in Mad Magazine
2. Charles Addams - _The Addams Family_ - The New Yorker
3. Posy Simmonds - _The Silent Three of St Botolph's_ in The Guardian
4. Charles M. Schulz - _Peanuts _- Many Newspapers
5. Max Fleischer - Betty Boop - Many Venues


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #88 - Cartoonists & their work. Name a famous cartoon artist and the cartoon strip or series or character that they're associated with.

1. Dave Berg - _The Lighter Side Of._.. in Mad Magazine
2. Charles Addams - _The Addams Family_ - The New Yorker
3. Posy Simmonds - _The Silent Three of St Botolph's_ in The Guardian
4. Charles M. Schulz - _Peanuts _- Many Newspapers
5. Max Fleischer - Betty Boop - Many Venues
6. Chic Young - Blondie (syndicated)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #88 - Cartoonists & their work. Name a famous cartoon artist and the cartoon strip or series or character that they're associated with.

1. Dave Berg - The Lighter Side Of... in Mad Magazine
2. Charles Addams - The Addams Family - The New Yorker
3. Posy Simmonds - The Silent Three of St Botolph's in The Guardian
4. Charles M. Schulz - Peanuts - Many Newspapers
5. Max Fleischer - Betty Boop - Many Venues
6. Chic Young - Blondie (syndicated)
7. Georges Remi / Herge - Tintin various countries


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #88 - Cartoonists & their work. Name a famous cartoon artist and the cartoon strip or series or character that they're associated with.

1. Dave Berg - The Lighter Side Of... in Mad Magazine
2. Charles Addams - The Addams Family - The New Yorker
3. Posy Simmonds - The Silent Three of St Botolph's in The Guardian
4. Charles M. Schulz - Peanuts - Many Newspapers
5. Max Fleischer - Betty Boop - Many Venues
6. Chic Young - Blondie (syndicated)
7. Georges Remi / Herge - Tintin various countries 
8. Dik Browne - Hägar the Horrible


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #88 - Cartoonists & their work. Name a famous cartoon artist and the cartoon strip or series or character that they're associated with.

1. Dave Berg - The Lighter Side Of... in Mad Magazine
2. Charles Addams - The Addams Family - The New Yorker
3. Posy Simmonds - The Silent Three of St Botolph's in The Guardian
4. Charles M. Schulz - Peanuts - Many Newspapers
5. Max Fleischer - Betty Boop - Many Venues
6. Chic Young - Blondie (syndicated)
7. Georges Remi / Herge - Tintin various countries
8. Dik Browne - Hägar the Horrible 
9. Gary Trudeau - Doonesbury - syndicated


----------



## Taggart

Theme #88 - Cartoonists & their work. Name a famous cartoon artist and the cartoon strip or series or character that they're associated with.

1. Dave Berg - The Lighter Side Of... in Mad Magazine
2. Charles Addams - The Addams Family - The New Yorker
3. Posy Simmonds - The Silent Three of St Botolph's in The Guardian
4. Charles M. Schulz - Peanuts - Many Newspapers
5. Max Fleischer - Betty Boop - Many Venues
6. Chic Young - Blondie (syndicated)
7. Georges Remi / Herge - Tintin various countries
8. Dik Browne - Hägar the Horrible 
9. Gary Trudeau - Doonesbury - syndicated 
10. W. Heath Robinson - incredible machines - various newspapers and magazines


----------



## pianozach

Theme #88 - Cartoonists & their work. Name a famous cartoon artist and the cartoon strip or series or character that they're associated with.

1. Dave Berg - The Lighter Side Of... in Mad Magazine
2. Charles Addams - The Addams Family - The New Yorker
3. Posy Simmonds - The Silent Three of St Botolph's in The Guardian
4. Charles M. Schulz - Peanuts - Many Newspapers
5. Max Fleischer - Betty Boop - Many Venues
6. Chic Young - Blondie (syndicated)
7. Georges Remi / Herge - Tintin various countries
8. Dik Browne - Hägar the Horrible
9. Gary Trudeau - Doonesbury - syndicated
10. W. Heath Robinson - incredible machines - various newspapers and magazines
11. Berke Breathed - Calvin and Hobbes, Bloom County


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #88 - Cartoonists & their work. Name a famous cartoon artist and the cartoon strip or series or character that they're associated with.

1. Dave Berg - The Lighter Side Of... in Mad Magazine
2. Charles Addams - The Addams Family - The New Yorker
3. Posy Simmonds - The Silent Three of St Botolph's in The Guardian
4. Charles M. Schulz - Peanuts - Many Newspapers
5. Max Fleischer - Betty Boop - Many Venues
6. Chic Young - Blondie (syndicated)
7. Georges Remi / Herge - Tintin various countries
8. Dik Browne - Hägar the Horrible
9. Gary Trudeau - Doonesbury - syndicated
10. W. Heath Robinson - incredible machines - various newspapers and magazines
11. Berke Breathed - Calvin and Hobbes, Bloom County
12. Reg Smythe - Andy Capp in The Daily Mirror


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #88 - Cartoonists & their work. Name a famous cartoon artist and the cartoon strip or series or character that they're associated with.

1. Dave Berg - The Lighter Side Of... in Mad Magazine
2. Charles Addams - The Addams Family - The New Yorker
3. Posy Simmonds - The Silent Three of St Botolph's in The Guardian
4. Charles M. Schulz - Peanuts - Many Newspapers
5. Max Fleischer - Betty Boop - Many Venues
6. Chic Young - Blondie (syndicated)
7. Georges Remi / Herge - Tintin various countries
8. Dik Browne - Hägar the Horrible
9. Gary Trudeau - Doonesbury - syndicated
10. W. Heath Robinson - incredible machines - various newspapers and magazines
11. Berke Breathed - Calvin and Hobbes, Bloom County
12. Reg Smythe - Andy Capp in The Daily Mirror
13, Jim Davis - Garfield in many newspapers


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #89 World War 2 fighter planes (max one per manufacturer)

1. Hawker Hurricane


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #89 World War 2 fighter planes (max one per manufacturer)

1. Hawker Hurricane 
2. De Havilland Mosquito


----------



## Taggart

Theme #89 World War 2 fighter planes (max one per manufacturer)

1. Hawker Hurricane
2. De Havilland Mosquito
3. Messerschmitt Bf 109


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #89 World War 2 fighter planes (max one per manufacturer)

1. Hawker Hurricane
2. De Havilland Mosquito
3. Messerschmitt Bf 109
4. Mitsubishi Zero


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #89 World War 2 fighter planes (max one per manufacturer)

1. Hawker Hurricane
2. De Havilland Mosquito
3. Messerschmitt Bf 109
4. Mitsubishi Zero 
5. Bell P-63 Kingcobra


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #89 World War 2 fighter planes (max one per manufacturer)

1. Hawker Hurricane
2. De Havilland Mosquito
3. Messerschmitt Bf 109
4. Mitsubishi Zero
5. Bell P-63 Kingcobra
6. Fokker G.I.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #89 World War 2 fighter planes (max one per manufacturer)

1. Hawker Hurricane
2. De Havilland Mosquito
3. Messerschmitt Bf 109
4. Mitsubishi Zero
5. Bell P-63 Kingcobra
6. Fokker G.I.
7. Vought Corsair


----------



## Taggart

Theme #89 World War 2 fighter planes (max one per manufacturer)

1. Hawker Hurricane
2. De Havilland Mosquito
3. Messerschmitt Bf 109
4. Mitsubishi Zero
5. Bell P-63 Kingcobra
6. Fokker G.I.
7. Vought Corsair 
8. Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-1


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #89 World War 2 fighter planes (max one per manufacturer)

1. Hawker Hurricane
2. De Havilland Mosquito
3. Messerschmitt Bf 109
4. Mitsubishi Zero
5. Bell P-63 Kingcobra
6. Fokker G.I.
7. Vought Corsair
8. Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-1
9. Focke-Wulf FW190


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #89 World War 2 fighter planes (max one per manufacturer)

1. Hawker Hurricane
2. De Havilland Mosquito
3. Messerschmitt Bf 109
4. Mitsubishi Zero
5. Bell P-63 Kingcobra
6. Fokker G.I.
7. Vought Corsair
8. Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-1
9. Focke-Wulf FW190
10. Grumman Hellcat


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #89 World War 2 fighter planes (max one per manufacturer)

1. Hawker Hurricane
2. De Havilland Mosquito
3. Messerschmitt Bf 109
4. Mitsubishi Zero
5. Bell P-63 Kingcobra
6. Fokker G.I.
7. Vought Corsair
8. Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-1
9. Focke-Wulf FW190
10. Grumman Hellcat
11. Republic P-47 Thunderbolt


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #89 World War 2 fighter planes (max one per manufacturer)

1. Hawker Hurricane
2. De Havilland Mosquito
3. Messerschmitt Bf 109
4. Mitsubishi Zero
5. Bell P-63 Kingcobra
6. Fokker G.I.
7. Vought Corsair
8. Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-1
9. Focke-Wulf FW190
10. Grumman Hellcat
11. Republic P-47 Thunderbolt 
12. Douglas P-70 Havoc


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #89 World War 2 fighter planes (max one per manufacturer)

1. Hawker Hurricane
2. De Havilland Mosquito
3. Messerschmitt Bf 109
4. Mitsubishi Zero
5. Bell P-63 Kingcobra
6. Fokker G.I.
7. Vought Corsair
8. Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-1
9. Focke-Wulf FW190
10. Grumman Hellcat
11. Republic P-47 Thunderbolt
12. Douglas P-70 Havoc
13. Westland Whirlwind

Supermarine Spitfire or Lockheed Lightning anyone?

This was my theme, someone else can do the next one.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #90 - Playwrights of the World - Famous Dramatists from any era but no country of origin can appear more than twice. Post the country and one well-known play along with the playwright. 

1. Anton Chekhov - Russia - The Cherry Orchard


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #90 - Playwrights of the World - Famous Dramatists from any era but no country of origin can appear more than twice. Post the country and one well-known play along with the playwright.

1. Anton Chekhov - Russia - The Cherry Orchard
2. Henrik Ibsen - Norway - Peer Gynt


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #90 - Playwrights of the World - Famous Dramatists from any era but no country of origin can appear more than twice. Post the country and one well-known play along with the playwright.

1. Anton Chekhov - Russia - The Cherry Orchard
2. Henrik Ibsen - Norway - Peer Gynt 
3. Euripides - (Ancient) Greece - The Bacchae


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #90 - Playwrights of the World - Famous Dramatists from any era but no country of origin can appear more than twice. Post the country and one well-known play along with the playwright.

1. Anton Chekhov - Russia - The Cherry Orchard
2. Henrik Ibsen - Norway - Peer Gynt
3. Euripides - (Ancient) Greece - The Bacchae
4. Herman Heijermans - Netherlands - Op hoop van zegen


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #90 - Playwrights of the World - Famous Dramatists from any era but no country of origin can appear more than twice. Post the country and one well-known play along with the playwright.

1. Anton Chekhov - Russia - The Cherry Orchard
2. Henrik Ibsen - Norway - Peer Gynt
3. Euripides - (Ancient) Greece - The Bacchae
4. Herman Heijermans - Netherlands - Op hoop van zegen
5. Samuel Beckett - Ireland (I assume country of birth) Krapp's Last Tape (edit)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #90 - Playwrights of the World - Famous Dramatists from any era but no country of origin can appear more than twice. Post the country and one well-known play along with the playwright.

1. Anton Chekhov - Russia - The Cherry Orchard
2. Henrik Ibsen - Norway - Peer Gynt
3. Euripides - (Ancient) Greece - The Bacchae
4. Herman Heijermans - Netherlands - Op hoop van zegen
5. Samuel Beckett - Ireland (I assume country of birth)
6. Eugene O'Neill - USA - Long Day's Journey Into Night


----------



## Taggart

Theme #90 - Playwrights of the World - Famous Dramatists from any era but no country of origin can appear more than twice. Post the country and one well-known play along with the playwright.

1. Anton Chekhov - Russia - The Cherry Orchard
2. Henrik Ibsen - Norway - Peer Gynt
3. Euripides - (Ancient) Greece - The Bacchae
4. Herman Heijermans - Netherlands - Op hoop van zegen
5. Samuel Beckett - Ireland (I assume country of birth)
6. Eugene O'Neill - USA - Long Day's Journey Into Night
7. J M Barrie - Scotland - The Admirable Crichton


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #90 - Playwrights of the World - Famous Dramatists from any era but no country of origin can appear more than twice. Post the country and one well-known play along with the playwright.

1. Anton Chekhov - Russia - The Cherry Orchard
2. Henrik Ibsen - Norway - Peer Gynt
3. Euripides - (Ancient) Greece - The Bacchae
4. Herman Heijermans - Netherlands - Op hoop van zegen
5. Samuel Beckett - Ireland (I assume country of birth)
6. Eugene O'Neill - USA - Long Day's Journey Into Night
7. J M Barrie - Scotland - The Admirable Crichton 
8. Dylan Thomas - Wales - Under Milk Wood


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #90 - Playwrights of the World - Famous Dramatists from any era but no country of origin can appear more than twice. Post the country and one well-known play along with the playwright.

1. Anton Chekhov - Russia - The Cherry Orchard
2. Henrik Ibsen - Norway - Peer Gynt
3. Euripides - (Ancient) Greece - The Bacchae
4. Herman Heijermans - Netherlands - Op hoop van zegen
5. Samuel Beckett - Ireland (I assume country of birth)
6. Eugene O'Neill - USA - Long Day's Journey Into Night
7. J M Barrie - Scotland - The Admirable Crichton
8. Dylan Thomas - Wales - Under Milk Wood 
9. Molière - France - Le Bourgeois gentilhomme


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #90 - Playwrights of the World - Famous Dramatists from any era but no country of origin can appear more than twice. Post the country and one well-known play along with the playwright.

1. Anton Chekhov - Russia - The Cherry Orchard
2. Henrik Ibsen - Norway - Peer Gynt
3. Euripides - (Ancient) Greece - The Bacchae
4. Herman Heijermans - Netherlands - Op hoop van zegen
5. Samuel Beckett - Ireland (I assume country of birth)
6. Eugene O'Neill - USA - Long Day's Journey Into Night
7. J M Barrie - Scotland - The Admirable Crichton
8. Dylan Thomas - Wales - Under Milk Wood
9. Molière - France - Le Bourgeois gentilhomme
10. August Strindberg - Sweden - Miss Julie


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #90 - Playwrights of the World - Famous Dramatists from any era but no country of origin can appear more than twice. Post the country and one well-known play along with the playwright.

1. Anton Chekhov - Russia - The Cherry Orchard
2. Henrik Ibsen - Norway - Peer Gynt
3. Euripides - (Ancient) Greece - The Bacchae
4. Herman Heijermans - Netherlands - Op hoop van zegen
5. Samuel Beckett - Ireland (I assume country of birth)
6. Eugene O'Neill - USA - Long Day's Journey Into Night
7. J M Barrie - Scotland - The Admirable Crichton
8. Dylan Thomas - Wales - Under Milk Wood
9. Molière - France - Le Bourgeois gentilhomme
10. August Strindberg - Sweden - Miss Julie
11. William Shakespeare - England - Hamlet


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #90 - Playwrights of the World - Famous Dramatists from any era but no country of origin can appear more than twice. Post the country and one well-known play along with the playwright.

1. Anton Chekhov - Russia - The Cherry Orchard
2. Henrik Ibsen - Norway - Peer Gynt
3. Euripides - (Ancient) Greece - The Bacchae
4. Herman Heijermans - Netherlands - Op hoop van zegen
5. Samuel Beckett - Ireland (I assume country of birth)
6. Eugene O'Neill - USA - Long Day's Journey Into Night
7. J M Barrie - Scotland - The Admirable Crichton
8. Dylan Thomas - Wales - Under Milk Wood
9. Molière - France - Le Bourgeois gentilhomme
10. August Strindberg - Sweden - Miss Julie
11. William Shakespeare - England - Hamlet
12. Sam Shepard - USA - True West


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #90 - Playwrights of the World - Famous Dramatists from any era but no country of origin can appear more than twice. Post the country and one well-known play along with the playwright.

1. Anton Chekhov - Russia - The Cherry Orchard
2. Henrik Ibsen - Norway - Peer Gynt
3. Euripides - (Ancient) Greece - The Bacchae
4. Herman Heijermans - Netherlands - Op hoop van zegen
5. Samuel Beckett - Ireland (I assume country of birth) Krapp's Last Tape (my prior entry edited to add work)
6. Eugene O'Neill - USA - Long Day's Journey Into Night
7. J M Barrie - Scotland - The Admirable Crichton
8. Dylan Thomas - Wales - Under Milk Wood
9. Molière - France - Le Bourgeois gentilhomme
10. August Strindberg - Sweden - Miss Julie
11. William Shakespeare - England - Hamlet
12. Sam Shepard - USA - True West 
13 Athol Fugard - South Africa - Master Harold . . . and the Boys

Someone else pick the next topic.


----------



## Nate Miller

ok enough already...

Theme #91 is... Number 91. Sport stars who wore #91. Name the player, team and sport. Any sport will do. 

1. Dennis Rodman - Chicago Bulls - Basketball (NBA)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #91 is... Number 91. Sport stars who wore #91. Name the player, team and sport. Any sport will do.

1. Dennis Rodman - Chicago Bulls - Basketball (NBA) 
2. Yannick Ngakoue - Indianapolis Colts - American Football (NFL)


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #91 is... Number 91. Sport stars who wore #91. Name the player, team and sport. Any sport will do.

1. Dennis Rodman - Chicago Bulls - Basketball (NBA)
2. Yannick Ngakoue - Indianapolis Colts - American Football (NFL)
3. Sergei Fedorov - Detroit Red Wings - Hockey (NHL)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #91 is... Number 91. Sport stars who wore #91. Name the player, team and sport. Any sport will do.

1. Dennis Rodman - Chicago Bulls - Basketball (NBA)
2. Yannick Ngakoue - Indianapolis Colts - American Football (NFL)
3. Sergei Fedorov - Detroit Red Wings - Hockey (NHL) 
4. Matt Gage - Toronto Blue Jays - Baseball


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #91 is... Number 91. Sport stars who wore #91. Name the player, team and sport. Any sport will do.

1. Dennis Rodman - Chicago Bulls - Basketball (NBA)
2. Yannick Ngakoue - Indianapolis Colts - American Football (NFL)
3. Sergei Fedorov - Detroit Red Wings - Hockey (NHL)
4. Matt Gage - Toronto Blue Jays - Baseball
5. Kevin Greene - Pittsburgh Steelers - Football (NFL)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #91 is... Number 91. Sport stars who wore #91. Name the player, team and sport. Any sport will do.

1. Dennis Rodman - Chicago Bulls - Basketball (NBA)
2. Yannick Ngakoue - Indianapolis Colts - American Football (NFL)
3. Sergei Fedorov - Detroit Red Wings - Hockey (NHL)
4. Matt Gage - Toronto Blue Jays - Baseball
5. Kevin Greene - Pittsburgh Steelers - Football (NFL)
6. Fletcher Cox - Philadelphia Eagles - Football (NFL)


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #91 is... Number 91. Sport stars who wore #91. Name the player, team and sport. Any sport will do.

1. Dennis Rodman - Chicago Bulls - Basketball (NBA)
2. Yannick Ngakoue - Indianapolis Colts - American Football (NFL)
3. Sergei Fedorov - Detroit Red Wings - Hockey (NHL)
4. Matt Gage - Toronto Blue Jays - Baseball
5. Kevin Greene - Pittsburgh Steelers - Football (NFL)
6. Fletcher Cox - Philadelphia Eagles - Football (NFL)
7. Steven Stamkos - Tampa bay Lightning - Hockey (NHL)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #91 is... Number 91. Sport stars who wore #91. Name the player, team and sport. Any sport will do.

1. Dennis Rodman - Chicago Bulls - Basketball (NBA)
2. Yannick Ngakoue - Indianapolis Colts - American Football (NFL)
3. Sergei Fedorov - Detroit Red Wings - Hockey (NHL)
4. Matt Gage - Toronto Blue Jays - Baseball
5. Kevin Greene - Pittsburgh Steelers - Football (NFL)
6. Fletcher Cox - Philadelphia Eagles - Football (NFL)
7. Steven Stamkos - Tampa bay Lightning - Hockey (NHL)
8. Hideo Nomo - Kansas City Royals - Baseball (MLB)


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #91 is... Number 91. Sport stars who wore #91. Name the player, team and sport. Any sport will do.

1. Dennis Rodman - Chicago Bulls - Basketball (NBA)
2. Yannick Ngakoue - Indianapolis Colts - American Football (NFL)
3. Sergei Fedorov - Detroit Red Wings - Hockey (NHL)
4. Matt Gage - Toronto Blue Jays - Baseball
5. Kevin Greene - Pittsburgh Steelers - Football (NFL)
6. Fletcher Cox - Philadelphia Eagles - Football (NFL)
7. Steven Stamkos - Tampa bay Lightning - Hockey (NHL)
8. Hideo Nomo - Kansas City Royals - Baseball (MLB)
9. John Tavares - Toronto Maple Leafs - Hockey (NHL)


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #91 is... Number 91. Sport stars who wore #91. Name the player, team and sport. Any sport will do.

1. Dennis Rodman - Chicago Bulls - Basketball (NBA)
2. Yannick Ngakoue - Indianapolis Colts - American Football (NFL)
3. Sergei Fedorov - Detroit Red Wings - Hockey (NHL)
4. Matt Gage - Toronto Blue Jays - Baseball
5. Kevin Greene - Pittsburgh Steelers - Football (NFL)
6. Fletcher Cox - Philadelphia Eagles - Football (NFL)
7. Steven Stamkos - Tampa bay Lightning - Hockey (NHL)
8. Hideo Nomo - Kansas City Royals - Baseball (MLB)
9. John Tavares - Toronto Maple Leafs - Hockey (NHL)
10. Duván Zapata - Atalanta B.C. - Football (Serie A)


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #91 is... Number 91. Sport stars who wore #91. Name the player, team and sport. Any sport will do.

1. Dennis Rodman - Chicago Bulls - Basketball (NBA)
2. Yannick Ngakoue - Indianapolis Colts - American Football (NFL)
3. Sergei Fedorov - Detroit Red Wings - Hockey (NHL)
4. Matt Gage - Toronto Blue Jays - Baseball
5. Kevin Greene - Pittsburgh Steelers - Football (NFL)
6. Fletcher Cox - Philadelphia Eagles - Football (NFL)
7. Steven Stamkos - Tampa bay Lightning - Hockey (NHL)
8. Hideo Nomo - Kansas City Royals - Baseball (MLB)
9. John Tavares - Toronto Maple Leafs - Hockey (NHL)
10. Duván Zapata - Atalanta B.C. - Football (Serie A)
11. Tyler Seguin - Dallas Stars - Hockey (NHL)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #91 is... Number 91. Sport stars who wore #91. Name the player, team and sport. Any sport will do.

1. Dennis Rodman - Chicago Bulls - Basketball (NBA)
2. Yannick Ngakoue - Indianapolis Colts - American Football (NFL)
3. Sergei Fedorov - Detroit Red Wings - Hockey (NHL)
4. Matt Gage - Toronto Blue Jays - Baseball
5. Kevin Greene - Pittsburgh Steelers - Football (NFL)
6. Fletcher Cox - Philadelphia Eagles - Football (NFL)
7. Steven Stamkos - Tampa bay Lightning - Hockey (NHL)
8. Hideo Nomo - Kansas City Royals - Baseball (MLB)
9. John Tavares - Toronto Maple Leafs - Hockey (NHL)
10. Duván Zapata - Atalanta B.C. - Football (Serie A)
11. Tyler Seguin - Dallas Stars - Hockey (NHL) 
12. Tamba Hali - Kansas City Chiefs - American Football (NFL)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #91 is... Number 91. Sport stars who wore #91. Name the player, team and sport. Any sport will do.

1. Dennis Rodman - Chicago Bulls - Basketball (NBA)
2. Yannick Ngakoue - Indianapolis Colts - American Football (NFL)
3. Sergei Fedorov - Detroit Red Wings - Hockey (NHL)
4. Matt Gage - Toronto Blue Jays - Baseball
5. Kevin Greene - Pittsburgh Steelers - Football (NFL)
6. Fletcher Cox - Philadelphia Eagles - Football (NFL)
7. Steven Stamkos - Tampa bay Lightning - Hockey (NHL)
8. Hideo Nomo - Kansas City Royals - Baseball (MLB)
9. John Tavares - Toronto Maple Leafs - Hockey (NHL)
10. Duván Zapata - Atalanta B.C. - Football (Serie A)
11. Tyler Seguin - Dallas Stars - Hockey (NHL) 
12. Tamba Hali - Kansas City Chiefs - American Football (NFL)
13.Edward Oliver - Buffalo Bills - American Football (NFL)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #92 - Medieval Masterpieces - Major Works in any Art Form between 500 AD and 1500 AD Give an approximate date.

1. Book of Kells 800 AD


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #92 - Medieval Masterpieces - Major Works in any Art Form between 500 AD and 1500 AD Give an approximate date.

1. Book of Kells 800 AD 
2. Second Shepherds' Play by the Wakefield Master in the Towneley Mystery Plays - date ascribed 1400-1450


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #92 - Medieval Masterpieces - Major Works in any Art Form between 500 AD and 1500 AD Give an approximate date.

1. Book of Kells 800 AD 
2. Second Shepherds' Play by the Wakefield Master in the Towneley Mystery Plays - date ascribed 1400-1450
3. Njåls saga ca.1270-1290


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #92 - Medieval Masterpieces - Major Works in any Art Form between 500 AD and 1500 AD Give an approximate date.

1. Book of Kells 800 AD
2. Second Shepherds' Play by the Wakefield Master in the Towneley Mystery Plays - date ascribed 1400-1450
3. Njåls saga ca.1270-1290
4. The Canterbury Tales by Geoffrey Chaucer - ca. 1387-1400 AD


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #92 - Medieval Masterpieces - Major Works in any Art Form between 500 AD and 1500 AD Give an approximate date.

1. Book of Kells 800 AD
2. Second Shepherds' Play by the Wakefield Master in the Towneley Mystery Plays - date ascribed 1400-1450
3. Njåls saga ca.1270-1290
4. The Canterbury Tales by Geoffrey Chaucer - ca. 1387-1400 AD
5. Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame (1366)


----------



## pianozach

I was going to add *The Statue of David*, but it missed the window by only a few years. *David* was created by Michelangelo *between 1501 and 1504* .


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #92 - Medieval Masterpieces - Major Works in any Art Form between 500 AD and 1500 AD Give an approximate date.

1. Book of Kells 800 AD
2. Second Shepherds' Play by the Wakefield Master in the Towneley Mystery Plays - date ascribed 1400-1450
3. Njåls saga ca.1270-1290
4. The Canterbury Tales by Geoffrey Chaucer - ca. 1387-1400 AD
5. Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame (1366) 
6. Bayeux Tapestry - ca. 1070 AD


----------



## Ingélou

pianozach said:


> I was going to add *The Statue of David*, but it missed the window by only a few years. *David* was created by Michelangelo *between 1501 and 1504* .


 - Chiz! But there's time to host a Renaissance Masterpieces thread! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme #92 - Medieval Masterpieces - Major Works in any Art Form between 500 AD and 1500 AD Give an approximate date.

1. Book of Kells 800 AD
2. Second Shepherds' Play by the Wakefield Master in the Towneley Mystery Plays - date ascribed 1400-1450
3. Njåls saga ca.1270-1290
4. The Canterbury Tales by Geoffrey Chaucer - ca. 1387-1400 AD
5. Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame (1366)
6. Bayeux Tapestry - ca. 1070 AD 
7. Giotto di Bondone - Frescoes in the Lower Church of the Basilica of St Francis at Assisi, 1306-1311


----------



## Taggart

Theme #92 - Medieval Masterpieces - Major Works in any Art Form between 500 AD and 1500 AD Give an approximate date.

1. Book of Kells 800 AD
2. Second Shepherds' Play by the Wakefield Master in the Towneley Mystery Plays - date ascribed 1400-1450
3. Njåls saga ca.1270-1290
4. The Canterbury Tales by Geoffrey Chaucer - ca. 1387-1400 AD
5. Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame (1366)
6. Bayeux Tapestry - ca. 1070 AD
7. Giotto di Bondone - Frescoes in the Lower Church of the Basilica of St Francis at Assisi, 1306-1311
8. Lindisfarne Gospels 715 - 720 AD


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #92 - Medieval Masterpieces - Major Works in any Art Form between 500 AD and 1500 AD Give an approximate date.

1. Book of Kells 800 AD
2. Second Shepherds' Play by the Wakefield Master in the Towneley Mystery Plays - date ascribed 1400-1450
3. Njåls saga ca.1270-1290
4. The Canterbury Tales by Geoffrey Chaucer - ca. 1387-1400 AD
5. Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame (1366)
6. Bayeux Tapestry - ca. 1070 AD
7. Giotto di Bondone - Frescoes in the Lower Church of the Basilica of St Francis at Assisi, 1306-1311
8. Lindisfarne Gospels 715 - 720 AD
9. Hildegard von Bingen - Complete oeuvre - a few decades around 1150 AD


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #92 - Medieval Masterpieces - Major Works in any Art Form between 500 AD and 1500 AD Give an approximate date.

1. Book of Kells 800 AD
2. Second Shepherds' Play by the Wakefield Master in the Towneley Mystery Plays - date ascribed 1400-1450
3. Njåls saga ca.1270-1290
4. The Canterbury Tales by Geoffrey Chaucer - ca. 1387-1400 AD
5. Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame (1366)
6. Bayeux Tapestry - ca. 1070 AD
7. Giotto di Bondone - Frescoes in the Lower Church of the Basilica of St Francis at Assisi, 1306-1311
8. Lindisfarne Gospels 715 - 720 AD
9. Hildegard von Bingen - Complete oeuvre - a few decades around 1150 AD 
10. Wells Cathedral, Somerset, England - begun 1175, continued into the fourteenth century.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #92 - Medieval Masterpieces - Major Works in any Art Form between 500 AD and 1500 AD Give an approximate date.

1. Book of Kells 800 AD
2. Second Shepherds' Play by the Wakefield Master in the Towneley Mystery Plays - date ascribed 1400-1450
3. Njåls saga ca.1270-1290
4. The Canterbury Tales by Geoffrey Chaucer - ca. 1387-1400 AD
5. Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame (1366)
6. Bayeux Tapestry - ca. 1070 AD
7. Giotto di Bondone - Frescoes in the Lower Church of the Basilica of St Francis at Assisi, 1306-1311
8. Lindisfarne Gospels 715 - 720 AD
9. Hildegard von Bingen - Complete oeuvre - a few decades around 1150 AD
10. Wells Cathedral, Somerset, England - begun 1175, continued into the fourteenth century.
11. Borobudur , Java, Indonesia - Ninth century


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #92 - Medieval Masterpieces - Major Works in any Art Form between 500 AD and 1500 AD Give an approximate date.

1. Book of Kells 800 AD
2. Second Shepherds' Play by the Wakefield Master in the Towneley Mystery Plays - date ascribed 1400-1450
3. Njåls saga ca.1270-1290
4. The Canterbury Tales by Geoffrey Chaucer - ca. 1387-1400 AD
5. Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame (1366)
6. Bayeux Tapestry - ca. 1070 AD
7. Giotto di Bondone - Frescoes in the Lower Church of the Basilica of St Francis at Assisi, 1306-1311
8. Lindisfarne Gospels 715 - 720 AD
9. Hildegard von Bingen - Complete oeuvre - a few decades around 1150 AD
10. Wells Cathedral, Somerset, England - begun 1175, continued into the fourteenth century.
11. Borobudur , Java, Indonesia - Ninth century 
12. Sir Gawain & The Green Knight - anonymous 14th century alliterative poem in Middle English


----------



## Taggart

Theme #92 - Medieval Masterpieces - Major Works in any Art Form between 500 AD and 1500 AD Give an approximate date.

1. Book of Kells 800 AD
2. Second Shepherds' Play by the Wakefield Master in the Towneley Mystery Plays - date ascribed 1400-1450
3. Njåls saga ca.1270-1290
4. The Canterbury Tales by Geoffrey Chaucer - ca. 1387-1400 AD
5. Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame (1366)
6. Bayeux Tapestry - ca. 1070 AD
7. Giotto di Bondone - Frescoes in the Lower Church of the Basilica of St Francis at Assisi, 1306-1311
8. Lindisfarne Gospels 715 - 720 AD
9. Hildegard von Bingen - Complete oeuvre - a few decades around 1150 AD
10. Wells Cathedral, Somerset, England - begun 1175, continued into the fourteenth century.
11. Borobudur , Java, Indonesia - Ninth century
12. Sir Gawain & The Green Knight - anonymous 14th century alliterative poem in Middle English
13. Ely Cathedral lantern 1322-1340

Anybody else can pick the next one.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #93: Writers who illustrate(d) their own books. Name one of those books.

1. Rudyard Kipling - Just So Stories 1919


----------



## Taggart

Theme #93: Writers who illustrate(d) their own books. Name one of those books.

1. Rudyard Kipling - Just So Stories 1919 
2. J. R. R. Tolkien - The Hobbit 1937


----------



## Jay

Theme #93: Writers who illustrate(d) their own books. Name one of those books.

1. Rudyard Kipling - Just So Stories 1919
2. J. R. R. Tolkien - The Hobbit 1937
3. Kurt Vonnegut - Breakfast of Champions, 1973


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #93: Writers who illustrate(d) their own books. Name one of those books.

1. Rudyard Kipling - Just So Stories 1919
2. J. R. R. Tolkien - The Hobbit 1937
3. Kurt Vonnegut - Breakfast of Champions, 1973 
4. 'BB' (Denys Watkins-Pitchford) - Brendon Chase 1944


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #93: Writers who illustrate(d) their own books. Name one of those books.

1. Rudyard Kipling - Just So Stories 1919
2. J. R. R. Tolkien - The Hobbit 1937
3. Kurt Vonnegut - Breakfast of Champions, 1973
4. 'BB' (Denys Watkins-Pitchford) - Brendon Chase 1944
5. Maurice Sendak - Where the Wild Things Are 1963


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #93: Writers who illustrate(d) their own books. Name one of those books.

1. Rudyard Kipling - Just So Stories 1919
2. J. R. R. Tolkien - The Hobbit 1937
3. Kurt Vonnegut - Breakfast of Champions, 1973
4. 'BB' (Denys Watkins-Pitchford) - Brendon Chase 1944
5. Maurice Sendak - Where the Wild Things Are 1963 
6. William Makepeace Thackeray - Vanity Fair 1847


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #93: Writers who illustrate(d) their own books. Name one of those books.

1. Rudyard Kipling - Just So Stories 1919
2. J. R. R. Tolkien - The Hobbit 1937
3. Kurt Vonnegut - Breakfast of Champions, 1973
4. 'BB' (Denys Watkins-Pitchford) - Brendon Chase 1944
5. Maurice Sendak - Where the Wild Things Are 1963
6. William Makepeace Thackeray - Vanity Fair 1847
7. W.G. Sebald - The Rings of Saturn 1995


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #93: Writers who illustrate(d) their own books. Name one of those books.

1. Rudyard Kipling - Just So Stories 1919
2. J. R. R. Tolkien - The Hobbit 1937
3. Kurt Vonnegut - Breakfast of Champions, 1973
4. 'BB' (Denys Watkins-Pitchford) - Brendon Chase 1944
5. Maurice Sendak - Where the Wild Things Are 1963
6. William Makepeace Thackeray - Vanity Fair 1847
7. W.G. Sebald - The Rings of Saturn 1995
8. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry - Le Petit Prince 1943


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #93: Writers who illustrate(d) their own books. Name one of those books.

1. Rudyard Kipling - Just So Stories 1919
2. J. R. R. Tolkien - The Hobbit 1937
3. Kurt Vonnegut - Breakfast of Champions, 1973
4. 'BB' (Denys Watkins-Pitchford) - Brendon Chase 1944
5. Maurice Sendak - Where the Wild Things Are 1963
6. William Makepeace Thackeray - Vanity Fair 1847
7. W.G. Sebald - The Rings of Saturn 1995
8. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry - Le Petit Prince 1943
9. Marten Toonder - De Zwelbast 1957


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #93: Writers who illustrate(d) their own books. Name one of those books.

1. Rudyard Kipling - Just So Stories 1919
2. J. R. R. Tolkien - The Hobbit 1937
3. Kurt Vonnegut - Breakfast of Champions, 1973
4. 'BB' (Denys Watkins-Pitchford) - Brendon Chase 1944
5. Maurice Sendak - Where the Wild Things Are 1963
6. William Makepeace Thackeray - Vanity Fair 1847
7. W.G. Sebald - The Rings of Saturn 1995
8. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry - Le Petit Prince 1943
9. Marten Toonder - De Zwelbast 1957
10. Edward Ardizzone - Tim All Alone 1956


----------



## Taggart

Theme #93: Writers who illustrate(d) their own books. Name one of those books.

1. Rudyard Kipling - Just So Stories 1919
2. J. R. R. Tolkien - The Hobbit 1937
3. Kurt Vonnegut - Breakfast of Champions, 1973
4. 'BB' (Denys Watkins-Pitchford) - Brendon Chase 1944
5. Maurice Sendak - Where the Wild Things Are 1963
6. William Makepeace Thackeray - Vanity Fair 1847
7. W.G. Sebald - The Rings of Saturn 1995
8. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry - Le Petit Prince 1943
9. Marten Toonder - De Zwelbast 1957
10. Edward Ardizzone - Tim All Alone 1956 
11. Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons 1930


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #93: Writers who illustrate(d) their own books. Name one of those books.

1. Rudyard Kipling - Just So Stories 1919
2. J. R. R. Tolkien - The Hobbit 1937
3. Kurt Vonnegut - Breakfast of Champions, 1973
4. 'BB' (Denys Watkins-Pitchford) - Brendon Chase 1944
5. Maurice Sendak - Where the Wild Things Are 1963
6. William Makepeace Thackeray - Vanity Fair 1847
7. W.G. Sebald - The Rings of Saturn 1995
8. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry - Le Petit Prince 1943
9. Marten Toonder - De Zwelbast 1957
10. Edward Ardizzone - Tim All Alone 1956
11. Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons 1930 
12. Raymond Briggs - When The Wind Blows 1982


----------



## Taggart

Theme #93: Writers who illustrate(d) their own books. Name one of those books.

1. Rudyard Kipling - Just So Stories 1919
2. J. R. R. Tolkien - The Hobbit 1937
3. Kurt Vonnegut - Breakfast of Champions, 1973
4. 'BB' (Denys Watkins-Pitchford) - Brendon Chase 1944
5. Maurice Sendak - Where the Wild Things Are 1963
6. William Makepeace Thackeray - Vanity Fair 1847
7. W.G. Sebald - The Rings of Saturn 1995
8. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry - Le Petit Prince 1943
9. Marten Toonder - De Zwelbast 1957
10. Edward Ardizzone - Tim All Alone 1956
11. Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons 1930 
12. Raymond Briggs - When The Wind Blows 1982 
13. Tove Jansson - The Moomins and the Great Flood 1945


----------



## Taggart

Theme #94 - Famous (non-fiction) boats or ships and say why they were famous

1. HMS Birkenhead - known for the Birkenhead drill - or Women and Children first. The soldiers lined up on deck and allowed the women and children into the lifeboats.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #94 - Famous (non-fiction / real life) boats or ships and say why they were famous

1. HMS Birkenhead - known for the Birkenhead drill - or Women and Children first. The soldiers lined up on deck and allowed the women and children into the lifeboats. 
2. HMS Endeavour, Royal Navy research vessel captained by Lt James Cook on his first voyage of discovery to Australia & New Zealand, 1768-1771.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #94 - Famous (non-fiction / real life) boats or ships and say why they were famous

1. HMS Birkenhead - known for the Birkenhead drill - or Women and Children first. The soldiers lined up on deck and allowed the women and children into the lifeboats.
2. HMS Endeavour, Royal Navy research vessel captained by Lt James Cook on his first voyage of discovery to Australia & New Zealand, 1768-1771.
3. RV Calypso - a former British Royal Navy minesweeper converted into a research vessel for the oceanographic researcher Jacques Cousteau.


----------



## pianozach

Theme #94 - Famous (non-fiction / real life) boats or ships and say why they were famous

1. HMS Birkenhead - known for the Birkenhead drill - or Women and Children first. The soldiers lined up on deck and allowed the women and children into the lifeboats.
2. HMS Endeavour, Royal Navy research vessel captained by Lt James Cook on his first voyage of discovery to Australia & New Zealand, 1768-1771.
3. RV Calypso - a former British Royal Navy minesweeper converted into a research vessel for the oceanographic researcher Jacques Cousteau.
4. USS Maddox - The destroyer was [allegedly] attacked in 1964 by North Vietnamese patrol torpedo boats in the Gulf of Tonkin, launching the United States' full involvement in the Vietnam War.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #94 - Famous (non-fiction / real life) boats or ships and say why they were famous

1. HMS Birkenhead - known for the Birkenhead drill - or Women and Children first. The soldiers lined up on deck and allowed the women and children into the lifeboats.
2. HMS Endeavour, Royal Navy research vessel captained by Lt James Cook on his first voyage of discovery to Australia & New Zealand, 1768-1771.
3. RV Calypso - a former British Royal Navy minesweeper converted into a research vessel for the oceanographic researcher Jacques Cousteau.
4. USS Maddox - The destroyer was [allegedly] attacked in 1964 by North Vietnamese patrol torpedo boats in the Gulf of Tonkin, launching the United States' full involvement in the Vietnam War.
5. Bismarck - probably Germany's most powerful battleship, hunted down and sunk by the Royal Navy.


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #94 - Famous (non-fiction / real life) boats or ships and say why they were famous

1. HMS Birkenhead - known for the Birkenhead drill - or Women and Children first. The soldiers lined up on deck and allowed the women and children into the lifeboats.
2. HMS Endeavour, Royal Navy research vessel captained by Lt James Cook on his first voyage of discovery to Australia & New Zealand, 1768-1771.
3. RV Calypso - a former British Royal Navy minesweeper converted into a research vessel for the oceanographic researcher Jacques Cousteau.
4. USS Maddox - The destroyer was [allegedly] attacked in 1964 by North Vietnamese patrol torpedo boats in the Gulf of Tonkin, launching the United States' full involvement in the Vietnam War.
5. Bismarck - probably Germany's most powerful battleship, hunted down and sunk by the Royal Navy.
6. HMS Victory - First Rate ship of the line, flagship of Adm. Nelson at Trafalgar.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #94 - Famous (non-fiction / real life) boats or ships and say why they were famous

1. HMS Birkenhead - known for the Birkenhead drill - or Women and Children first. The soldiers lined up on deck and allowed the women and children into the lifeboats.
2. HMS Endeavour, Royal Navy research vessel captained by Lt James Cook on his first voyage of discovery to Australia & New Zealand, 1768-1771.
3. RV Calypso - a former British Royal Navy minesweeper converted into a research vessel for the oceanographic researcher Jacques Cousteau.
4. USS Maddox - The destroyer was [allegedly] attacked in 1964 by North Vietnamese patrol torpedo boats in the Gulf of Tonkin, launching the United States' full involvement in the Vietnam War.
5. Bismarck - probably Germany's most powerful battleship, hunted down and sunk by the Royal Navy.
6. HMS Victory - First Rate ship of the line, flagship of Adm. Nelson at Trafalgar.
7. Santa Maria - Columbus's flagship on the voyage to the Americas till it ran aground at Haiti on Christmas Day, 1492.


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #94 - Famous (non-fiction / real life) boats or ships and say why they were famous

1. HMS Birkenhead - known for the Birkenhead drill - or Women and Children first. The soldiers lined up on deck and allowed the women and children into the lifeboats.
2. HMS Endeavour, Royal Navy research vessel captained by Lt James Cook on his first voyage of discovery to Australia & New Zealand, 1768-1771.
3. RV Calypso - a former British Royal Navy minesweeper converted into a research vessel for the oceanographic researcher Jacques Cousteau.
4. USS Maddox - The destroyer was [allegedly] attacked in 1964 by North Vietnamese patrol torpedo boats in the Gulf of Tonkin, launching the United States' full involvement in the Vietnam War.
5. Bismarck - probably Germany's most powerful battleship, hunted down and sunk by the Royal Navy.
6. HMS Victory - First Rate ship of the line, flagship of Adm. Nelson at Trafalgar.
7. Santa Maria - Columbus's flagship on the voyage to the Americas till it ran aground at Haiti on Christmas Day, 1492.
8. U.S.S. Constitution - "Old Ironsides" - 3 masted Frigate from the US revolution, still a commissioned ship in the US Navy currently docked in Boston


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #94 - Famous (non-fiction / real life) boats or ships and say why they were famous

1. HMS Birkenhead - known for the Birkenhead drill - or Women and Children first. The soldiers lined up on deck and allowed the women and children into the lifeboats.
2. HMS Endeavour, Royal Navy research vessel captained by Lt James Cook on his first voyage of discovery to Australia & New Zealand, 1768-1771.
3. RV Calypso - a former British Royal Navy minesweeper converted into a research vessel for the oceanographic researcher Jacques Cousteau.
4. USS Maddox - The destroyer was [allegedly] attacked in 1964 by North Vietnamese patrol torpedo boats in the Gulf of Tonkin, launching the United States' full involvement in the Vietnam War.
5. Bismarck - probably Germany's most powerful battleship, hunted down and sunk by the Royal Navy.
6. HMS Victory - First Rate ship of the line, flagship of Adm. Nelson at Trafalgar.
7. Santa Maria - Columbus's flagship on the voyage to the Americas till it ran aground at Haiti on Christmas Day, 1492.
8. U.S.S. Constitution - "Old Ironsides" - 3 masted Frigate from the US revolution, still a commissioned ship in the US Navy currently docked in Boston
9. Titanic - 'nough said.


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #94 - Famous (non-fiction / real life) boats or ships and say why they were famous

1. HMS Birkenhead - known for the Birkenhead drill - or Women and Children first. The soldiers lined up on deck and allowed the women and children into the lifeboats.
2. HMS Endeavour, Royal Navy research vessel captained by Lt James Cook on his first voyage of discovery to Australia & New Zealand, 1768-1771.
3. RV Calypso - a former British Royal Navy minesweeper converted into a research vessel for the oceanographic researcher Jacques Cousteau.
4. USS Maddox - The destroyer was [allegedly] attacked in 1964 by North Vietnamese patrol torpedo boats in the Gulf of Tonkin, launching the United States' full involvement in the Vietnam War.
5. Bismarck - probably Germany's most powerful battleship, hunted down and sunk by the Royal Navy.
6. HMS Victory - First Rate ship of the line, flagship of Adm. Nelson at Trafalgar.
7. Santa Maria - Columbus's flagship on the voyage to the Americas till it ran aground at Haiti on Christmas Day, 1492.
8. U.S.S. Constitution - "Old Ironsides" - 3 masted Frigate from the US revolution, still a commissioned ship in the US Navy currently docked in Boston
9. Titanic - 'nough said.
10. U.S.S. Nautilus - first nuclear submarine


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #94 - Famous (non-fiction / real life) boats or ships and say why they were famous

1. HMS Birkenhead - known for the Birkenhead drill - or Women and Children first. The soldiers lined up on deck and allowed the women and children into the lifeboats.
2. HMS Endeavour, Royal Navy research vessel captained by Lt James Cook on his first voyage of discovery to Australia & New Zealand, 1768-1771.
3. RV Calypso - a former British Royal Navy minesweeper converted into a research vessel for the oceanographic researcher Jacques Cousteau.
4. USS Maddox - The destroyer was [allegedly] attacked in 1964 by North Vietnamese patrol torpedo boats in the Gulf of Tonkin, launching the United States' full involvement in the Vietnam War.
5. Bismarck - probably Germany's most powerful battleship, hunted down and sunk by the Royal Navy.
6. HMS Victory - First Rate ship of the line, flagship of Adm. Nelson at Trafalgar.
7. Santa Maria - Columbus's flagship on the voyage to the Americas till it ran aground at Haiti on Christmas Day, 1492.
8. U.S.S. Constitution - "Old Ironsides" - 3 masted Frigate from the US revolution, still a commissioned ship in the US Navy currently docked in Boston
9. Titanic - 'nough said.
10. U.S.S. Nautilus - first nuclear submarine 
11. Kon-Tiki - raft that travelled from South America to Polynesia


----------



## Taggart

Theme #94 - Famous (non-fiction / real life) boats or ships and say why they were famous

1. HMS Birkenhead - known for the Birkenhead drill - or Women and Children first. The soldiers lined up on deck and allowed the women and children into the lifeboats.
2. HMS Endeavour, Royal Navy research vessel captained by Lt James Cook on his first voyage of discovery to Australia & New Zealand, 1768-1771.
3. RV Calypso - a former British Royal Navy minesweeper converted into a research vessel for the oceanographic researcher Jacques Cousteau.
4. USS Maddox - The destroyer was [allegedly] attacked in 1964 by North Vietnamese patrol torpedo boats in the Gulf of Tonkin, launching the United States' full involvement in the Vietnam War.
5. Bismarck - probably Germany's most powerful battleship, hunted down and sunk by the Royal Navy.
6. HMS Victory - First Rate ship of the line, flagship of Adm. Nelson at Trafalgar.
7. Santa Maria - Columbus's flagship on the voyage to the Americas till it ran aground at Haiti on Christmas Day, 1492.
8. U.S.S. Constitution - "Old Ironsides" - 3 masted Frigate from the US revolution, still a commissioned ship in the US Navy currently docked in Boston
9. Titanic - 'nough said.
10. U.S.S. Nautilus - first nuclear submarine
11. Kon-Tiki - raft that travelled from South America to Polynesia 
12. Mary Celeste - famous abandoned ship


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #94 - Famous (non-fiction / real life) boats or ships and say why they were famous

1. HMS Birkenhead - known for the Birkenhead drill - or Women and Children first. The soldiers lined up on deck and allowed the women and children into the lifeboats.
2. HMS Endeavour, Royal Navy research vessel captained by Lt James Cook on his first voyage of discovery to Australia & New Zealand, 1768-1771.
3. RV Calypso - a former British Royal Navy minesweeper converted into a research vessel for the oceanographic researcher Jacques Cousteau.
4. USS Maddox - The destroyer was [allegedly] attacked in 1964 by North Vietnamese patrol torpedo boats in the Gulf of Tonkin, launching the United States' full involvement in the Vietnam War.
5. Bismarck - probably Germany's most powerful battleship, hunted down and sunk by the Royal Navy.
6. HMS Victory - First Rate ship of the line, flagship of Adm. Nelson at Trafalgar.
7. Santa Maria - Columbus's flagship on the voyage to the Americas till it ran aground at Haiti on Christmas Day, 1492.
8. U.S.S. Constitution - "Old Ironsides" - 3 masted Frigate from the US revolution, still a commissioned ship in the US Navy currently docked in Boston
9. Titanic - 'nough said.
10. U.S.S. Nautilus - first nuclear submarine
11. Kon-Tiki - raft that travelled from South America to Polynesia
12. Mary Celeste - famous abandoned ship 
13. Fram - Nansen's ship on his attempt to reach the North Pole, 1893-1896.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #95: Carriages (horse-drawn) with brief explanation of type and the origin of their name.

1. Landau - four-wheeled with a folding hood in two parts that can be moved independently; originated in Landau in Germany.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #95: Carriages (horse-drawn) with brief explanation of type and the origin of their name.

1. Landau - four-wheeled with a folding hood in two parts that can be moved independently; from Landau in Germany.
2. Hansom - a two-wheeled horse-drawn cab accommodating two inside, with the driver seated behind; designed and patented in 1834 by Joseph Hansom, an architect from York.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #95: Carriages (horse-drawn) with brief explanation of type and the origin of their name.

1. Landau - four-wheeled with a folding hood in two parts that can be moved independently; from Landau in Germany.
2. Hansom - a two-wheeled horse-drawn cab accommodating two inside, with the driver seated behind; designed and patented in 1834 by Joseph Hansom, an architect from York. 
3. Sulky - high off the ground, with two wheels, used for trotting races, it's meant for one person, hence the jokey name.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #95: Carriages (horse-drawn) with brief explanation of type and the origin of their name.

1. Landau - four-wheeled with a folding hood in two parts that can be moved independently; from Landau in Germany.
2. Hansom - a two-wheeled horse-drawn cab accommodating two inside, with the driver seated behind; designed and patented in 1834 by Joseph Hansom, an architect from York. 
3. Sulky - high off the ground, with two wheels, used for trotting races, it's meant for one person, hence the jokey name.
4. Cariole - a type of carriage used in the 18th and the 19th century. It was a light, small, two- or four-wheeled vehicle, open or covered, drawn by a single horse.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme #95: Carriages (horse-drawn) with brief explanation of type and the origin of their name.

1. Landau - four-wheeled with a folding hood in two parts that can be moved independently; from Landau in Germany.
2. Hansom - a two-wheeled horse-drawn cab accommodating two inside, with the driver seated behind; designed and patented in 1834 by Joseph Hansom, an architect from York. 
3. Sulky - high off the ground, with two wheels, used for trotting races, it's meant for one person, hence the jokey name.
4. Cariole - a type of carriage used in the 18th and the 19th century. It was a light, small, two- or four-wheeled vehicle, open or covered, drawn by a single horse.
5. Panje - standard local cart uses by both sides in the Eastern Front in WW2, at least until lend lease trucks became widely available to the Soviets


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #95: Carriages (horse-drawn) with brief explanation of type and the origin of their name.

1. Landau - four-wheeled with a folding hood in two parts that can be moved independently; from Landau in Germany.
2. Hansom - a two-wheeled horse-drawn cab accommodating two inside, with the driver seated behind; designed and patented in 1834 by Joseph Hansom, an architect from York.
3. Sulky - high off the ground, with two wheels, used for trotting races, it's meant for one person, hence the jokey name.
4. Cariole - a type of carriage used in the 18th and the 19th century. It was a light, small, two- or four-wheeled vehicle, open or covered, drawn by a single horse.
5. Panje - standard local cart uses by both sides in the Eastern Front in WW2, at least until lend lease trucks became widely available to the Soviets
6. Surrey - a doorless, four-wheeled carriage popular in the United States during the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Usually two-seated and holding for four passengers, surreys had a variety of tops that included a rigid, fringed canopy, parasol, and extension.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #95: Carriages (horse-drawn) with brief explanation of type and the origin of their name.

1. Landau - four-wheeled with a folding hood in two parts that can be moved independently; from Landau in Germany.
2. Hansom - a two-wheeled horse-drawn cab accommodating two inside, with the driver seated behind; designed and patented in 1834 by Joseph Hansom, an architect from York.
3. Sulky - high off the ground, with two wheels, used for trotting races, it's meant for one person, hence the jokey name.
4. Cariole - a type of carriage used in the 18th and the 19th century. It was a light, small, two- or four-wheeled vehicle, open or covered, drawn by a single horse.
5. Panje - standard local cart uses by both sides in the Eastern Front in WW2, at least until lend lease trucks became widely available to the Soviets
6. Surrey - a doorless, four-wheeled carriage popular in the United States during the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Usually two-seated and holding for four passengers, surreys had a variety of tops that included a rigid, fringed canopy, parasol, and extension.
7. Brougham a light, four-wheeled horse-drawn carriage; named after Lord Brougham, who had this type of carriage built to his specification.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #95: Carriages (horse-drawn) with brief explanation of type and the origin of their name.

1. Landau - four-wheeled with a folding hood in two parts that can be moved independently; from Landau in Germany.
2. Hansom - a two-wheeled horse-drawn cab accommodating two inside, with the driver seated behind; designed and patented in 1834 by Joseph Hansom, an architect from York.
3. Sulky - high off the ground, with two wheels, used for trotting races, it's meant for one person, hence the jokey name.
4. Cariole - a type of carriage used in the 18th and the 19th century. It was a light, small, two- or four-wheeled vehicle, open or covered, drawn by a single horse.
5. Panje - standard local cart uses by both sides in the Eastern Front in WW2, at least until lend lease trucks became widely available to the Soviets
6. Surrey - a doorless, four-wheeled carriage popular in the United States during the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Usually two-seated and holding for four passengers, surreys had a variety of tops that included a rigid, fringed canopy, parasol, and extension.
7. Brougham a light, four-wheeled horse-drawn carriage; named after Lord Brougham, who had this type of carriage built to his specification.
8. Curricle - a 'dashing' two-wheeled vehicle drawn by two horses abreast in Regency times: Willoughby drives one in Sense & Sensibility.


----------



## Art Rock

_ETC:

I was posting 

Chariot - (from the Latin term carrus) a fast, light, open, two-wheeled conveyance drawn by two or more horses that were hitched side by side, and was little more than a floor with a waist-high guard at the front and sides. It was initially used for ancient warfare during the Bronze and Iron Ages, but after its military capabilities had been superseded by light and heavy cavalries, chariots continued to be used for travel and transport, in processions, for games, and in races (Wiki).

But that probably is not according to the definition a carriage._


----------



## Ingélou

I think that's fine. Would you like to post it as no. 9?


----------



## Art Rock

Okido

Theme #95: Carriages (horse-drawn) with brief explanation of type and the origin of their name.

1. Landau - four-wheeled with a folding hood in two parts that can be moved independently; from Landau in Germany.
2. Hansom - a two-wheeled horse-drawn cab accommodating two inside, with the driver seated behind; designed and patented in 1834 by Joseph Hansom, an architect from York.
3. Sulky - high off the ground, with two wheels, used for trotting races, it's meant for one person, hence the jokey name.
4. Cariole - a type of carriage used in the 18th and the 19th century. It was a light, small, two- or four-wheeled vehicle, open or covered, drawn by a single horse.
5. Panje - standard local cart uses by both sides in the Eastern Front in WW2, at least until lend lease trucks became widely available to the Soviets
6. Surrey - a doorless, four-wheeled carriage popular in the United States during the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Usually two-seated and holding for four passengers, surreys had a variety of tops that included a rigid, fringed canopy, parasol, and extension.
7. Brougham a light, four-wheeled horse-drawn carriage; named after Lord Brougham, who had this type of carriage built to his specification.
8. Curricle - a 'dashing' two-wheeled vehicle drawn by two horses abreast in Regency times: Willoughby drives one in Sense & Sensibility. 
9. Chariot - (from the Latin term carrus) a fast, light, open, two-wheeled conveyance drawn by two or more horses that were hitched side by side, and was little more than a floor with a waist-high guard at the front and sides. It was initially used for ancient warfare during the Bronze and Iron Ages, but after its military capabilities had been superseded by light and heavy cavalries, chariots continued to be used for travel and transport, in processions, for games, and in races (Wiki).


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #95: Carriages (horse-drawn) with brief explanation of type and the origin of their name.

1. Landau - four-wheeled with a folding hood in two parts that can be moved independently; from Landau in Germany.
2. Hansom - a two-wheeled horse-drawn cab accommodating two inside, with the driver seated behind; designed and patented in 1834 by Joseph Hansom, an architect from York.
3. Sulky - high off the ground, with two wheels, used for trotting races, it's meant for one person, hence the jokey name.
4. Cariole - a type of carriage used in the 18th and the 19th century. It was a light, small, two- or four-wheeled vehicle, open or covered, drawn by a single horse.
5. Panje - standard local cart uses by both sides in the Eastern Front in WW2, at least until lend lease trucks became widely available to the Soviets
6. Surrey - a doorless, four-wheeled carriage popular in the United States during the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Usually two-seated and holding for four passengers, surreys had a variety of tops that included a rigid, fringed canopy, parasol, and extension.
7. Brougham a light, four-wheeled horse-drawn carriage; named after Lord Brougham, who had this type of carriage built to his specification.
8. Curricle - a 'dashing' two-wheeled vehicle drawn by two horses abreast in Regency times: Willoughby drives one in Sense & Sensibility. 
9. Chariot - (from the Latin term carrus) a fast, light, open, two-wheeled conveyance drawn by two or more horses that were hitched side by side, and was little more than a floor with a waist-high guard at the front and sides. It was initially used for ancient warfare during the Bronze and Iron Ages, but after its military capabilities had been superseded by light and heavy cavalries, chariots continued to be used for travel and transport, in processions, for games, and in races (Wiki). 
10. Governess Cart - tub-shaped with two wheels & drawn by one horse, it was designed so that young children could be transported safely by their minders, hence the name.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #95: Carriages (horse-drawn) with brief explanation of type and the origin of their name.

1. Landau - four-wheeled with a folding hood in two parts that can be moved independently; from Landau in Germany.
2. Hansom - a two-wheeled horse-drawn cab accommodating two inside, with the driver seated behind; designed and patented in 1834 by Joseph Hansom, an architect from York.
3. Sulky - high off the ground, with two wheels, used for trotting races, it's meant for one person, hence the jokey name.
4. Cariole - a type of carriage used in the 18th and the 19th century. It was a light, small, two- or four-wheeled vehicle, open or covered, drawn by a single horse.
5. Panje - standard local cart uses by both sides in the Eastern Front in WW2, at least until lend lease trucks became widely available to the Soviets
6. Surrey - a doorless, four-wheeled carriage popular in the United States during the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Usually two-seated and holding for four passengers, surreys had a variety of tops that included a rigid, fringed canopy, parasol, and extension.
7. Brougham a light, four-wheeled horse-drawn carriage; named after Lord Brougham, who had this type of carriage built to his specification.
8. Curricle - a 'dashing' two-wheeled vehicle drawn by two horses abreast in Regency times: Willoughby drives one in Sense & Sensibility. 
9. Chariot - (from the Latin term carrus) a fast, light, open, two-wheeled conveyance drawn by two or more horses that were hitched side by side, and was little more than a floor with a waist-high guard at the front and sides. It was initially used for ancient warfare during the Bronze and Iron Ages, but after its military capabilities had been superseded by light and heavy cavalries, chariots continued to be used for travel and transport, in processions, for games, and in races (Wiki).
10. Governess Cart - tub-shaped with two wheels & drawn by one horse, it was designed so that young children could be transported safely by their minders, hence the name.
11. Phaeton - a form of sporty open carriage it was both fast and dangerous. Named after Phaëthon who nearly set the Earth on fire driving the chariot of the sun.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #95: Carriages (horse-drawn) with brief explanation of type and the origin of their name.

1. Landau - four-wheeled with a folding hood in two parts that can be moved independently; from Landau in Germany.
2. Hansom - a two-wheeled horse-drawn cab accommodating two inside, with the driver seated behind; designed and patented in 1834 by Joseph Hansom, an architect from York.
3. Sulky - high off the ground, with two wheels, used for trotting races, it's meant for one person, hence the jokey name.
4. Cariole - a type of carriage used in the 18th and the 19th century. It was a light, small, two- or four-wheeled vehicle, open or covered, drawn by a single horse.
5. Panje - standard local cart uses by both sides in the Eastern Front in WW2, at least until lend lease trucks became widely available to the Soviets
6. Surrey - a doorless, four-wheeled carriage popular in the United States during the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Usually two-seated and holding for four passengers, surreys had a variety of tops that included a rigid, fringed canopy, parasol, and extension.
7. Brougham a light, four-wheeled horse-drawn carriage; named after Lord Brougham, who had this type of carriage built to his specification.
8. Curricle - a 'dashing' two-wheeled vehicle drawn by two horses abreast in Regency times: Willoughby drives one in Sense & Sensibility. 
9. Chariot - (from the Latin term carrus) a fast, light, open, two-wheeled conveyance drawn by two or more horses that were hitched side by side, and was little more than a floor with a waist-high guard at the front and sides. It was initially used for ancient warfare during the Bronze and Iron Ages, but after its military capabilities had been superseded by light and heavy cavalries, chariots continued to be used for travel and transport, in processions, for games, and in races (Wiki).
10. Governess Cart - tub-shaped with two wheels & drawn by one horse, it was designed so that young children could be transported safely by their minders, hence the name.
11. Phaeton - a form of sporty open carriage it was both fast and dangerous. Named after Phaëthon who nearly set the Earth on fire driving the chariot of the sun. 
12. Wagonette - four-wheeled open vehicle for one or more horses with side-facing bench seats for family outings.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #95: Carriages (horse-drawn) with brief explanation of type and the origin of their name.

1. Landau - four-wheeled with a folding hood in two parts that can be moved independently; from Landau in Germany.
2. Hansom - a two-wheeled horse-drawn cab accommodating two inside, with the driver seated behind; designed and patented in 1834 by Joseph Hansom, an architect from York.
3. Sulky - high off the ground, with two wheels, used for trotting races, it's meant for one person, hence the jokey name.
4. Cariole - a type of carriage used in the 18th and the 19th century. It was a light, small, two- or four-wheeled vehicle, open or covered, drawn by a single horse.
5. Panje - standard local cart uses by both sides in the Eastern Front in WW2, at least until lend lease trucks became widely available to the Soviets
6. Surrey - a doorless, four-wheeled carriage popular in the United States during the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Usually two-seated and holding for four passengers, surreys had a variety of tops that included a rigid, fringed canopy, parasol, and extension.
7. Brougham a light, four-wheeled horse-drawn carriage; named after Lord Brougham, who had this type of carriage built to his specification.
8. Curricle - a 'dashing' two-wheeled vehicle drawn by two horses abreast in Regency times: Willoughby drives one in Sense & Sensibility. 
9. Chariot - (from the Latin term carrus) a fast, light, open, two-wheeled conveyance drawn by two or more horses that were hitched side by side, and was little more than a floor with a waist-high guard at the front and sides. It was initially used for ancient warfare during the Bronze and Iron Ages, but after its military capabilities had been superseded by light and heavy cavalries, chariots continued to be used for travel and transport, in processions, for games, and in races (Wiki).
10. Governess Cart - tub-shaped with two wheels & drawn by one horse, it was designed so that young children could be transported safely by their minders, hence the name.
11. Phaeton - a form of sporty open carriage it was both fast and dangerous. Named after Phaëthon who nearly set the Earth on fire driving the chariot of the sun.
12. Wagonette - four-wheeled open vehicle for one or more horses with side-facing bench seats for family outings.
13. Clarence - a closed, four-wheeled carriage with a projecting glass front. Named after Prince William, Duke of Clarence and St Andrews, later King William IV.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart & I have started rather too many rounds in this game recently. Please, if you have a good idea, do go next.

However, I sense that this game thread is running down now - five rounds short of the usual cut-off point of 100.

I'll keep an eye on the game, and if there's no longer any interest, I will ask that the thread be closed ahead of time.

However, it's been great fun up to now, and I'm very grateful to everyone who's taken part.

Just in case this is the final word then - Live long & prosper!
I wish you all health & happiness in the future.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #96 Actors that starred in at least two sitcoms (in different roles, no spin-offs). Name actor and two sitcom titles...

1. Penelope Keith - The Good Life, To the Manor Born


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #96 Actors that starred in at least two sitcoms (in different roles, no spin-offs). Name actor and two sitcom titles...

1. Penelope Keith - The Good Life, To the Manor Born
2. Mary Tyler Moore - Dick Van D.y.k.e Show and The Mary Tyler Moore Show


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #96 Actors that starred in at least two sitcoms (in different roles, no spin-offs). Name actor and two sitcom titles...

1. Penelope Keith - The Good Life, To the Manor Born
2. Mary Tyler Moore - Dick Van D.y.k.e Show and The Mary Tyler Moore Show 
3. Arthur Lowe - Dad's Army & Bless Me, Father


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #96 Actors that starred in at least two sitcoms (in different roles, no spin-offs). Name actor and two sitcom titles...

1. Penelope Keith - The Good Life, To the Manor Born
2. Mary Tyler Moore - Dick Van D.y.k.e Show and The Mary Tyler Moore Show
3. Arthur Lowe - Dad's Army & Bless Me, Father
4. Chris Barrie - Red Dwarf, The Brittas Empire


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme #96 Actors that starred in at least two sitcoms (in different roles, no spin-offs). Name actor and two sitcom titles...

1. Penelope Keith - The Good Life, To the Manor Born
2. Mary Tyler Moore - Dick Van D.y.k.e Show and The Mary Tyler Moore Show
3. Arthur Lowe - Dad's Army & Bless Me, Father
4. Chris Barrie - Red Dwarf, The Brittas Empire
5. Marcia Wallace - Bob Newhart Show and Edna Krabappel on The Simpsons


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #96 Actors that starred in at least two sitcoms (in different roles, no spin-offs). Name actor and two sitcom titles...

1. Penelope Keith - The Good Life, To the Manor Born
2. Mary Tyler Moore - Dick Van D.y.k.e Show and The Mary Tyler Moore Show
3. Arthur Lowe - Dad's Army & Bless Me, Father
4. Chris Barrie - Red Dwarf, The Brittas Empire
5. Marcia Wallace - Bob Newhart Show and Edna Krabappel on The Simpsons
6. Andy Griffith - The Andy Griffith Show, Matlock


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #96 Actors that starred in at least two sitcoms (in different roles, no spin-offs). Name actor and two sitcom titles...

1. Penelope Keith - The Good Life, To the Manor Born
2. Mary Tyler Moore - Dick Van D.y.k.e Show and The Mary Tyler Moore Show
3. Arthur Lowe - Dad's Army & Bless Me, Father
4. Chris Barrie - Red Dwarf, The Brittas Empire
5. Marcia Wallace - Bob Newhart Show and Edna Krabappel on The Simpsons
6. Andy Griffith - The Andy Griffith Show, Matlock
7. Angus Deayton - One Foot in the Grave, KYTV


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #96 Actors that starred in at least two sitcoms (in different roles, no spin-offs). Name actor and two sitcom titles...

1. Penelope Keith - The Good Life, To the Manor Born
2. Mary Tyler Moore - Dick Van D.y.k.e Show and The Mary Tyler Moore Show
3. Arthur Lowe - Dad's Army & Bless Me, Father
4. Chris Barrie - Red Dwarf, The Brittas Empire
5. Marcia Wallace - Bob Newhart Show and Edna Krabappel on The Simpsons
6. Andy Griffith - The Andy Griffith Show, Matlock
7. Angus Deayton - One Foot in the Grave, KYTV
8. John Noble - Fringe, Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #96 Actors that starred in at least two sitcoms (in different roles, no spin-offs). Name actor and two sitcom titles...

1. Penelope Keith - The Good Life, To the Manor Born
2. Mary Tyler Moore - Dick Van D.y.k.e Show and The Mary Tyler Moore Show
3. Arthur Lowe - Dad's Army & Bless Me, Father
4. Chris Barrie - Red Dwarf, The Brittas Empire
5. Marcia Wallace - Bob Newhart Show and Edna Krabappel on The Simpsons
6. Andy Griffith - The Andy Griffith Show, Matlock
7. Angus Deayton - One Foot in the Grave, KYTV
8. John Noble - Fringe, Sleepy Hollow
9. Richard Briers - Marriage Lines; The Good Life


----------



## Art Rock

*Sitcoms please.........*

Apparently Matlock (which I don't know) is not a sitcom either, but that ship has sailed.

Updated board:

Theme #96 Actors that starred in at least two *sitcoms *(in different roles, no spin-offs). Name actor and two sitcom titles...

1. Penelope Keith - The Good Life, To the Manor Born
2. Mary Tyler Moore - Dick Van D.y.k.e Show and The Mary Tyler Moore Show
3. Arthur Lowe - Dad's Army & Bless Me, Father
4. Chris Barrie - Red Dwarf, The Brittas Empire
5. Marcia Wallace - Bob Newhart Show and Edna Krabappel on The Simpsons
6. Andy Griffith - The Andy Griffith Show, Matlock
7. Angus Deayton - One Foot in the Grave, KYTV
8. Richard Briers - Marriage Lines; The Good Life


----------



## Taggart

Theme #96 Actors that starred in at least two *sitcoms *(in different roles, no spin-offs). Name actor and two sitcom titles...

1. Penelope Keith - The Good Life, To the Manor Born
2. Mary Tyler Moore - Dick Van D.y.k.e Show and The Mary Tyler Moore Show
3. Arthur Lowe - Dad's Army & Bless Me, Father
4. Chris Barrie - Red Dwarf, The Brittas Empire
5. Marcia Wallace - Bob Newhart Show and Edna Krabappel on The Simpsons
6. Andy Griffith - The Andy Griffith Show, Matlock
7. Angus Deayton - One Foot in the Grave, KYTV
8. Richard Briers - Marriage Lines; The Good Life
9. Robert Lindsay - Citizen Smith, My Family


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #96 Actors that starred in at least two *sitcoms *(in different roles, no spin-offs). Name actor and two sitcom titles...

1. Penelope Keith - The Good Life, To the Manor Born
2. Mary Tyler Moore - Dick Van D.y.k.e Show and The Mary Tyler Moore Show
3. Arthur Lowe - Dad's Army & Bless Me, Father
4. Chris Barrie - Red Dwarf, The Brittas Empire
5. Marcia Wallace - Bob Newhart Show and Edna Krabappel on The Simpsons
6. Andy Griffith - The Andy Griffith Show, Matlock
7. Angus Deayton - One Foot in the Grave, KYTV
8. Richard Briers - Marriage Lines; The Good Life
9. Robert Lindsay - Citizen Smith, My Family
10. Betty White - Golden Girls, Hot in Cleveland


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #96 Actors that starred in at least two *sitcoms *(in different roles, no spin-offs). Name actor and two sitcom titles...

1. Penelope Keith - The Good Life, To the Manor Born
2. Mary Tyler Moore - Dick Van D.y.k.e Show and The Mary Tyler Moore Show
3. Arthur Lowe - Dad's Army & Bless Me, Father
4. Chris Barrie - Red Dwarf, The Brittas Empire
5. Marcia Wallace - Bob Newhart Show and Edna Krabappel on The Simpsons
6. Andy Griffith - The Andy Griffith Show, Matlock
7. Angus Deayton - One Foot in the Grave, KYTV
8. Richard Briers - Marriage Lines; The Good Life
9. Robert Lindsay - Citizen Smith, My Family 
10. Betty White - Golden Girls, Hot in Cleveland 
11. Thora Hird - Meet The Wife; Last of the Summer Wine


----------



## Taggart

Theme #96 Actors that starred in at least two *sitcoms *(in different roles, no spin-offs). Name actor and two sitcom titles...

1. Penelope Keith - The Good Life, To the Manor Born
2. Mary Tyler Moore - Dick Van D.y.k.e Show and The Mary Tyler Moore Show
3. Arthur Lowe - Dad's Army & Bless Me, Father
4. Chris Barrie - Red Dwarf, The Brittas Empire
5. Marcia Wallace - Bob Newhart Show and Edna Krabappel on The Simpsons
6. Andy Griffith - The Andy Griffith Show, Matlock
7. Angus Deayton - One Foot in the Grave, KYTV
8. Richard Briers - Marriage Lines; The Good Life
9. Robert Lindsay - Citizen Smith, My Family 
10. Betty White - Golden Girls, Hot in Cleveland 
11. Thora Hird - Meet The Wife; Last of the Summer Wine 
12. Ronnie Barker - Porridge, Open All Hours


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #96 Actors that starred in at least two *sitcoms *(in different roles, no spin-offs). Name actor and two sitcom titles...

1. Penelope Keith - The Good Life, To the Manor Born
2. Mary Tyler Moore - Dick Van D.y.k.e Show and The Mary Tyler Moore Show
3. Arthur Lowe - Dad's Army & Bless Me, Father
4. Chris Barrie - Red Dwarf, The Brittas Empire
5. Marcia Wallace - Bob Newhart Show and Edna Krabappel on The Simpsons
6. Andy Griffith - The Andy Griffith Show, Matlock
7. Angus Deayton - One Foot in the Grave, KYTV
8. Richard Briers - Marriage Lines; The Good Life
9. Robert Lindsay - Citizen Smith, My Family
10. Betty White - Golden Girls, Hot in Cleveland
11. Thora Hird - Meet The Wife; Last of the Summer Wine
12. Ronnie Barker - Porridge, Open All Hours
13. Ed O'Neill - Married with Children, Modern Family


Anyone can take the next theme, as this was mine.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Ok how about

Theme #97 - Cryptdids w alleged location

1) Chupacabra , SW US


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #97 - Cryptdids w alleged location

1) Chupacabra , SW US
2) Mokele Mbembe, Congo River Basin


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #97 - Cryptids with their alleged location

1) Chupacabra , SW US
2) Mokele Mbembe, Congo River Basin
3) Yeti or Abominable Snowman - The Himalayas


----------



## Taggart

Theme #97 - Cryptids with their alleged location 

1. Chupacabra , SW US
2. Mokele Mbembe, Congo River Basin 
3. Yeti or Abominable Snowman - The Himalayas 
4. Sasquatch - United States and Canada


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #97 - Cryptids with their alleged location

1. Chupacabra , SW US
2. Mokele Mbembe, Congo River Basin
3. Yeti or Abominable Snowman - The Himalayas
4. Sasquatch - United States and Canada 
5. Cadborosaurus - Pacific Coast of North America


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #97 - Cryptids with their alleged location

1. Chupacabra , SW US
2. Mokele Mbembe, Congo River Basin
3. Yeti or Abominable Snowman - The Himalayas
4. Sasquatch - United States and Canada 
5. Cadborosaurus - Pacific Coast of North America
6. Selma (sea serpent) - Lake Seljord, Norway


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #97 - Cryptids with their alleged location

1. Chupacabra , SW US
2. Mokele Mbembe, Congo River Basin
3. Yeti or Abominable Snowman - The Himalayas
4. Sasquatch - United States and Canada
5. Cadborosaurus - Pacific Coast of North America
6. Selma (sea serpent) - Lake Seljord, Norway
7. Lake Van Monster - Lake Van, Turkey


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #97 - Cryptids with their alleged location

1. Chupacabra , SW US
2. Mokele Mbembe, Congo River Basin
3. Yeti or Abominable Snowman - The Himalayas
4. Sasquatch - United States and Canada
5. Cadborosaurus - Pacific Coast of North America
6. Selma (sea serpent) - Lake Seljord, Norway
7. Lake Van Monster - Lake Van, Turkey
8. Kraken - off the coasts of Norway


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #97 - Cryptids with their alleged location

1. Chupacabra , SW US
2. Mokele Mbembe, Congo River Basin
3. Yeti or Abominable Snowman - The Himalayas
4. Sasquatch - United States and Canada
5. Cadborosaurus - Pacific Coast of North America
6. Selma (sea serpent) - Lake Seljord, Norway
7. Lake Van Monster - Lake Van, Turkey
8. Kraken - off the coasts of Norway9
9. Nahuelito-Lake Manitoba Canada ( changed)


----------



## Art Rock

Cryptid or not, I think it is undeniable that your 9 = 5.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #97 - Cryptids with their alleged location

1. Chupacabra , SW US
2. Mokele Mbembe, Congo River Basin
3. Yeti or Abominable Snowman - The Himalayas
4. Sasquatch - United States and Canada
5. Cadborosaurus - Pacific Coast of North America
6. Selma (sea serpent) - Lake Seljord, Norway
7. Lake Van Monster - Lake Van, Turkey
8. Kraken - off the coasts of Norway9
9. Nahuelito-Lake Manitoba Canada ( changed) 
10. Loch Ness Monster - Scotland


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #97 - Cryptids with their alleged location

1. Chupacabra , SW US
2. Mokele Mbembe, Congo River Basin
3. Yeti or Abominable Snowman - The Himalayas
4. Sasquatch - United States and Canada
5. Cadborosaurus - Pacific Coast of North America
6. Selma (sea serpent) - Lake Seljord, Norway
7. Lake Van Monster - Lake Van, Turkey
8. Kraken - off the coasts of Norway
9. Nahuelito-Lake Manitoba Canada 
10. Loch Ness Monster - Scotland
11. Jersey Devil - Southern New Jersey


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #97 - Cryptids with their alleged location

1. Chupacabra , SW US
2. Mokele Mbembe, Congo River Basin
3. Yeti or Abominable Snowman - The Himalayas
4. Sasquatch - United States and Canada
5. Cadborosaurus - Pacific Coast of North America
6. Selma (sea serpent) - Lake Seljord, Norway
7. Lake Van Monster - Lake Van, Turkey
8. Kraken - off the coasts of Norway
9. Nahuelito-Lake Manitoba Canada
10. Loch Ness Monster - Scotland
11. Jersey Devil - Southern New Jersey 
12. Loveland Frog - Loveland Ohio


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #97 - Cryptids with their alleged location

1. Chupacabra , SW US
2. Mokele Mbembe, Congo River Basin
3. Yeti or Abominable Snowman - The Himalayas
4. Sasquatch - United States and Canada
5. Cadborosaurus - Pacific Coast of North America
6. Selma (sea serpent) - Lake Seljord, Norway
7. Lake Van Monster - Lake Van, Turkey
8. Kraken - off the coasts of Norway
9. Nahuelito-Lake Manitoba Canada
10. Loch Ness Monster - Scotland
11. Jersey Devil - Southern New Jersey 
12. Loveland Frog - Loveland Ohio 
13. Bunyip - Australia


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #98 - Iconic comedy duos

1. Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #98 - Iconic comedy duos

1. Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie 
2. 'The Two Ronnies' - Ronnie Barker & Ronnie Corbett


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #98 - Iconic comedy duos

1. Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie 
2. 'The Two Ronnies' - Ronnie Barker & Ronnie Corbett
3. Smith & Jones


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #98 - Iconic comedy duos

1. Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie
2. 'The Two Ronnies' - Ronnie Barker & Ronnie Corbett
3. Smith & Jones
4. Dawn French and Jennifer Saunders


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #98 - Iconic comedy duos

1. Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie
2. 'The Two Ronnies' - Ronnie Barker & Ronnie Corbett
3. Smith & Jones
4. Dawn French and Jennifer Saunders 
5. Eric Morecambe & Ernie Wise


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #98 - Iconic comedy duos

1. Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie
2. 'The Two Ronnies' - Ronnie Barker & Ronnie Corbett
3. Smith & Jones
4. Dawn French and Jennifer Saunders
5. Eric Morecambe & Ernie Wise 
6. Lucy & Ethel


----------



## Taggart

Theme #98 - Iconic comedy duos

1. Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie
2. 'The Two Ronnies' - Ronnie Barker & Ronnie Corbett
3. Smith & Jones
4. Dawn French and Jennifer Saunders
5. Eric Morecambe & Ernie Wise 
6. Lucy & Ethel 
7. Laurel and Hardy


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #98 - Iconic comedy duos

1. Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie
2. 'The Two Ronnies' - Ronnie Barker & Ronnie Corbett
3. Smith & Jones
4. Dawn French and Jennifer Saunders
5. Eric Morecambe & Ernie Wise
6. Lucy & Ethel
7. Laurel and Hardy
8. Abbott and Costello


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #98 - Iconic comedy duos

1. Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie
2. 'The Two Ronnies' - Ronnie Barker & Ronnie Corbett
3. Smith & Jones
4. Dawn French and Jennifer Saunders
5. Eric Morecambe & Ernie Wise
6. Lucy & Ethel
7. Laurel and Hardy
8. Abbott and Costello 
9. Johnny & Rijk ( Dutch comic duo)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #98 - Iconic comedy duos

1. Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie
2. 'The Two Ronnies' - Ronnie Barker & Ronnie Corbett
3. Smith & Jones
4. Dawn French and Jennifer Saunders
5. Eric Morecambe & Ernie Wise
6. Lucy & Ethel
7. Laurel and Hardy
8. Abbott and Costello
9. Johnny & Rijk ( Dutch comic duo) 
10. Bob Hope & Bing Crosby (Road films)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #98 - Iconic comedy duos

1. Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie
2. 'The Two Ronnies' - Ronnie Barker & Ronnie Corbett
3. Smith & Jones
4. Dawn French and Jennifer Saunders
5. Eric Morecambe & Ernie Wise
6. Lucy & Ethel
7. Laurel and Hardy
8. Abbott and Costello
9. Johnny & Rijk ( Dutch comic duo)
10. Bob Hope & Bing Crosby (Road films)
11. Dean Martin & Jerry Lewis


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #98 - Iconic comedy duos

1. Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie
2. 'The Two Ronnies' - Ronnie Barker & Ronnie Corbett
3. Smith & Jones
4. Dawn French and Jennifer Saunders
5. Eric Morecambe & Ernie Wise
6. Lucy & Ethel
7. Laurel and Hardy
8. Abbott and Costello
9. Johnny & Rijk ( Dutch comic duo)
10. Bob Hope & Bing Crosby (Road films)
11. Dean Martin & Jerry Lewis 
12. Peter Cook and Dudley Moore


----------



## Taggart

Theme #98 - Iconic comedy duos

1. Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie
2. 'The Two Ronnies' - Ronnie Barker & Ronnie Corbett
3. Smith & Jones
4. Dawn French and Jennifer Saunders
5. Eric Morecambe & Ernie Wise
6. Lucy & Ethel
7. Laurel and Hardy
8. Abbott and Costello
9. Johnny & Rijk ( Dutch comic duo)
10. Bob Hope & Bing Crosby (Road films)
11. Dean Martin & Jerry Lewis
12. Peter Cook and Dudley Moore
13. Tony Hancock and Sid James


----------



## Taggart

Theme #99 - Fashion Designers of the Twentieth Century, with something that they're famous for.

1. Mary Quant - mini skirt


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #99 - Fashion Designers of the Twentieth Century, with something that they're famous for.

1. Mary Quant - mini skirt 
2. André Courrèges - geometric designs


----------



## Taggart

Theme #99 - Fashion Designers of the Twentieth Century, with something that they're famous for.

1. Mary Quant - mini skirt 
2. André Courrèges - geometric designs 
3. Christian Dior - A-line skirt


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #99 - Fashion Designers of the Twentieth Century, with something that they're famous for.
Theme #99 - Fashion Designers of the Twentieth Century, with something that they're famous for.

1. Mary Quant - mini skirt
2. André Courrèges - geometric designs
3. Christian Dior - A-line skirt 
4. Coco Chanel -casual chic


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #99 - Fashion Designers of the Twentieth Century, with something that they're famous for.

1. Mary Quant - mini skirt
2. André Courrèges - geometric designs
3. Christian Dior - A-line skirt
4. Coco Chanel -casual chic 
5. Elsa Schiaparelli - trompe l'oeil sweaters


----------



## Taggart

Theme #99 - Fashion Designers of the Twentieth Century, with something that they're famous for.

1. Mary Quant - mini skirt
2. André Courrèges - geometric designs
3. Christian Dior - A-line skirt
4. Coco Chanel -casual chic 
5. Elsa Schiaparelli - trompe l'oeil sweaters 
6. Vivienne Westwood - largely responsible for bringing modern punk and new wave fashions into the mainstream.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #99 - Fashion Designers of the Twentieth Century, with something that they're famous for.

1. Mary Quant - mini skirt
2. André Courrèges - geometric designs
3. Christian Dior - A-line skirt
4. Coco Chanel -casual chic
5. Elsa Schiaparelli - trompe l'oeil sweaters
6. Vivienne Westwood - largely responsible for bringing modern punk and new wave fashions into the mainstream. 
7. Norman Hartnell - dressed Queen Elizabeth II and her mother.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #99 - Fashion Designers of the Twentieth Century, with something that they're famous for.

1. Mary Quant - mini skirt
2. André Courrèges - geometric designs
3. Christian Dior - A-line skirt
4. Coco Chanel -casual chic
5. Elsa Schiaparelli - trompe l'oeil sweaters
6. Vivienne Westwood - largely responsible for bringing modern punk and new wave fashions into the mainstream.
7. Norman Hartnell - dressed Queen Elizabeth II and her mother.
8. Fong Leng - dressed Kate Bush and others.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #99 - Fashion Designers of the Twentieth Century, with something that they're famous for.

1. Mary Quant - mini skirt
2. André Courrèges - geometric designs
3. Christian Dior - A-line skirt
4. Coco Chanel -casual chic
5. Elsa Schiaparelli - trompe l'oeil sweaters
6. Vivienne Westwood - largely responsible for bringing modern punk and new wave fashions into the mainstream.
7. Norman Hartnell - dressed Queen Elizabeth II and her mother.
8. Fong Leng - dressed Kate Bush and others. 
9. David & Elizabeth Emanuel - designed Princess Diana's wedding dress.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #99 - Fashion Designers of the Twentieth Century, with something that they're famous for.

1. Mary Quant - mini skirt
2. André Courrèges - geometric designs
3. Christian Dior - A-line skirt
4. Coco Chanel -casual chic
5. Elsa Schiaparelli - trompe l'oeil sweaters
6. Vivienne Westwood - largely responsible for bringing modern punk and new wave fashions into the mainstream.
7. Norman Hartnell - dressed Queen Elizabeth II and her mother.
8. Fong Leng - dressed Kate Bush and others.
9. David & Elizabeth Emanuel - designed Princess Diana's wedding dress.
10 Roy Halston Frowick - designed pillbox hat worn by Jackie Kennedy to her husband’s presidential inauguration


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #99 - Fashion Designers of the Twentieth Century, with something that they're famous for.

1. Mary Quant - mini skirt
2. André Courrèges - geometric designs
3. Christian Dior - A-line skirt
4. Coco Chanel -casual chic
5. Elsa Schiaparelli - trompe l'oeil sweaters
6. Vivienne Westwood - largely responsible for bringing modern punk and new wave fashions into the mainstream.
7. Norman Hartnell - dressed Queen Elizabeth II and her mother.
8. Fong Leng - dressed Kate Bush and others.
9. David & Elizabeth Emanuel - designed Princess Diana's wedding dress.
10 Roy Halston Frowick - designed pillbox hat worn by Jackie Kennedy to her husband’s presidential inauguration
11. Betsy Johnson - best known for her feminine and whimsical designs. Many of her designs are considered "over the top" and embellished. She also is known for doing a cartwheel ending in a split at the end of her fashion shows.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #99 - Fashion Designers of the Twentieth Century, with something that they're famous for.

1. Mary Quant - mini skirt
2. André Courrèges - geometric designs
3. Christian Dior - A-line skirt
4. Coco Chanel -casual chic
5. Elsa Schiaparelli - trompe l'oeil sweaters
6. Vivienne Westwood - largely responsible for bringing modern punk and new wave fashions into the mainstream.
7. Norman Hartnell - dressed Queen Elizabeth II and her mother.
8. Fong Leng - dressed Kate Bush and others.
9. David & Elizabeth Emanuel - designed Princess Diana's wedding dress.
10 Roy Halston Frowick - designed pillbox hat worn by Jackie Kennedy to her husband’s presidential inauguration
11. Betsy Johnson - best known for her feminine and whimsical designs. Many of her designs are considered "over the top" and embellished. She also is known for doing a cartwheel ending in a split at the end of her fashion shows.
12. Diane Von Fürstenberg - Wrap Dress


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #99 - Fashion Designers of the Twentieth Century, with something that they're famous for.

1. Mary Quant - mini skirt
2. André Courrèges - geometric designs
3. Christian Dior - A-line skirt
4. Coco Chanel -casual chic
5. Elsa Schiaparelli - trompe l'oeil sweaters
6. Vivienne Westwood - largely responsible for bringing modern punk and new wave fashions into the mainstream.
7. Norman Hartnell - dressed Queen Elizabeth II and her mother.
8. Fong Leng - dressed Kate Bush and others.
9. David & Elizabeth Emanuel - designed Princess Diana's wedding dress.
10 Roy Halston Frowick - designed pillbox hat worn by Jackie Kennedy to her husband’s presidential inauguration
11. Betsy Johnson - best known for her feminine and whimsical designs. Many of her designs are considered "over the top" and embellished. She also is known for doing a cartwheel ending in a split at the end of her fashion shows.
12. Diane Von Fürstenberg - Wrap Dress.
13. Gloria Vanderbilt - designer jeans


----------



## Ingélou

After this round - #100 - I shall ask for the thread to be closed, as has become the custom with all the Baker's Dozen threads, as after this point it becomes too difficult not to repeat oneself. But there's nothing to stop anyone who wants to start another thread 1-100 on some different basis.
Thanks to everyone who took part. I have actually learned quite a lot e.g. about Second World War Planes & what cryptids are. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme #100 - The Last Thing - last work published, last of a line surviving, last song recorded and so on.
Just thirteen last things.

1. Revelation or The Book of the Apolocalypse - the last book of the New Testament & the Christian Bible.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #100 - The Last Thing - last work published, last of a line surviving, last song recorded and so on.
Just thirteen last things.

1. Revelation or The Book of the Apolocalypse - the last book of the New Testament & the Christian Bible.
2. Charles Dickens - The Mystery of Edwin Drood - unfinished last novel


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #100 - The Last Thing - last work published, last of a line surviving, last song recorded and so on.
Just thirteen last things.

1. Revelation or The Book of the Apolocalypse - the last book of the New Testament & the Christian Bible.
2. Charles Dickens - The Mystery of Edwin Drood - unfinished last novel
3. 'Beautiful!' - the last word of the Victorian photographer Julia Margaret Cameron, as she looked out at the starry sky from her deathbed in Ceylon, 1879.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #100 - The Last Thing - last work published, last of a line surviving, last song recorded and so on.
Just thirteen last things.

1. Revelation or The Book of the Apolocalypse - the last book of the New Testament & the Christian Bible.
2. Charles Dickens - The Mystery of Edwin Drood - unfinished last novel
3. 'Beautiful!' - the last word of the Victorian photographer Julia Margaret Cameron, as she looked out at the starry sky from her deathbed in Ceylon, 1879. 
4. The Shepherd's Crown - the last book written by Terry Pratchett before his death in March 2015.


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #100 - The Last Thing - last work published, last of a line surviving, last song recorded and so on.
Just thirteen last things.

1. Revelation or The Book of the Apolocalypse - the last book of the New Testament & the Christian Bible.
2. Charles Dickens - The Mystery of Edwin Drood - unfinished last novel
3. 'Beautiful!' - the last word of the Victorian photographer Julia Margaret Cameron, as she looked out at the starry sky from her deathbed in Ceylon, 1879.
4. The Shepherd's Crown - the last book written by Terry Pratchett before his death in March 2015.
5. Black Aces & Eights - supposedly the up cards of the last poker hand held by Wild Bill Hickok when he was shot, commonly known as the Dead Man's Hand.
6. Our Love is Here to Stay - Last George Gershwin song (out of order due to cross-posting)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #100 - The Last Thing - last work published, last of a line surviving, last song recorded and so on.
Just thirteen last things.

1. Revelation or The Book of the Apolocalypse - the last book of the New Testament & the Christian Bible.
2. Charles Dickens - The Mystery of Edwin Drood - unfinished last novel
3. 'Beautiful!' - the last word of the Victorian photographer Julia Margaret Cameron, as she looked out at the starry sky from her deathbed in Ceylon, 1879.
4. The Shepherd's Crown - the last book written by Terry Pratchett before his death in March 2015.
5. Our Love is Here to Stay - Last George Gershwin song 
6. Black Aces & Eights - supposedly the up cards of the last poker hand held by Wild Bill Hickok when he was shot, commonly known as the Dead Man's Hand.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #100 - The Last Thing - last work published, last of a line surviving, last song recorded and so on.
Just thirteen last things.

1. Revelation or The Book of the Apolocalypse - the last book of the New Testament & the Christian Bible.
2. Charles Dickens - The Mystery of Edwin Drood - unfinished last novel
3. 'Beautiful!' - the last word of the Victorian photographer Julia Margaret Cameron, as she looked out at the starry sky from her deathbed in Ceylon, 1879.
4. The Shepherd's Crown - the last book written by Terry Pratchett before his death in March 2015.
5. Our Love is Here to Stay - Last George Gershwin song
6. Black Aces & Eights - supposedly the up cards of the last poker hand held by Wild Bill Hickok when he was shot, commonly known as the Dead Man's Hand.
7. The Reivers - last novel by William Faulkner


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #100 - The Last Thing - last work published, last of a line surviving, last song recorded and so on.
Just thirteen last things.

1. Revelation or The Book of the Apolocalypse - the last book of the New Testament & the Christian Bible.
2. Charles Dickens - The Mystery of Edwin Drood - unfinished last novel
3. 'Beautiful!' - the last word of the Victorian photographer Julia Margaret Cameron, as she looked out at the starry sky from her deathbed in Ceylon, 1879.
4. The Shepherd's Crown - the last book written by Terry Pratchett before his death in March 2015.
5. Our Love is Here to Stay - Last George Gershwin song
6. Black Aces & Eights - supposedly the up cards of the last poker hand held by Wild Bill Hickok when he was shot, commonly known as the Dead Man's Hand.
7. The Reivers - last novel by William Faulkner
8. Voy a dormir (I am Going to Sleep) - last poem by Alfonsina Storni


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #100 - The Last Thing - last work published, last of a line surviving, last song recorded and so on.
Just thirteen last things.

1. Revelation or The Book of the Apolocalypse - the last book of the New Testament & the Christian Bible.
2. Charles Dickens - The Mystery of Edwin Drood - unfinished last novel
3. 'Beautiful!' - the last word of the Victorian photographer Julia Margaret Cameron, as she looked out at the starry sky from her deathbed in Ceylon, 1879.
4. The Shepherd's Crown - the last book written by Terry Pratchett before his death in March 2015.
5. Our Love is Here to Stay - Last George Gershwin song
6. Black Aces & Eights - supposedly the up cards of the last poker hand held by Wild Bill Hickok when he was shot, commonly known as the Dead Man's Hand.
7. The Reivers - last novel by William Faulkner
8. Voy a dormir (I am Going to Sleep) - last poem by Alfonsina Storni
9. Mozart’s Requiem (unfinished)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #100 - The Last Thing - last work published, last of a line surviving, last song recorded and so on.
Just thirteen last things.

1. Revelation or The Book of the Apolocalypse - the last book of the New Testament & the Christian Bible.
2. Charles Dickens - The Mystery of Edwin Drood - unfinished last novel
3. 'Beautiful!' - the last word of the Victorian photographer Julia Margaret Cameron, as she looked out at the starry sky from her deathbed in Ceylon, 1879.
4. The Shepherd's Crown - the last book written by Terry Pratchett before his death in March 2015.
5. Our Love is Here to Stay - Last George Gershwin song
6. Black Aces & Eights - supposedly the up cards of the last poker hand held by Wild Bill Hickok when he was shot, commonly known as the Dead Man's Hand.
7. The Reivers - last novel by William Faulkner
8. Voy a dormir (I am Going to Sleep) - last poem by Alfonsina Storni
9. Mozart’s Requiem (unfinished) 
10. 1984 - George Orwell's last novel


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #100 - The Last Thing - last work published, last of a line surviving, last song recorded and so on.
Just thirteen last things.

1. Revelation or The Book of the Apolocalypse - the last book of the New Testament & the Christian Bible.
2. Charles Dickens - The Mystery of Edwin Drood - unfinished last novel
3. 'Beautiful!' - the last word of the Victorian photographer Julia Margaret Cameron, as she looked out at the starry sky from her deathbed in Ceylon, 1879.
4. The Shepherd's Crown - the last book written by Terry Pratchett before his death in March 2015.
5. Our Love is Here to Stay - Last George Gershwin song
6. Black Aces & Eights - supposedly the up cards of the last poker hand held by Wild Bill Hickok when he was shot, commonly known as the Dead Man's Hand.
7. The Reivers - last novel by William Faulkner
8. Voy a dormir (I am Going to Sleep) - last poem by Alfonsina Storni
9. Mozart’s Requiem (unfinished) 
10. 1984 - George Orwell's last novel 
11. Bd7 - the last move played (by Spassky) in the famous World Chess Championship 1972 match Fischer-Spassky. Spassky resigned and Fischer was champion of the world.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #100 - The Last Thing - last work published, last of a line surviving, last song recorded and so on.
Just thirteen last things.

1. Revelation or The Book of the Apolocalypse - the last book of the New Testament & the Christian Bible.
2. Charles Dickens - The Mystery of Edwin Drood - unfinished last novel
3. 'Beautiful!' - the last word of the Victorian photographer Julia Margaret Cameron, as she looked out at the starry sky from her deathbed in Ceylon, 1879.
4. The Shepherd's Crown - the last book written by Terry Pratchett before his death in March 2015.
5. Our Love is Here to Stay - Last George Gershwin song
6. Black Aces & Eights - supposedly the up cards of the last poker hand held by Wild Bill Hickok when he was shot, commonly known as the Dead Man's Hand.
7. The Reivers - last novel by William Faulkner
8. Voy a dormir (I am Going to Sleep) - last poem by Alfonsina Storni
9. Mozart’s Requiem (unfinished)
10. 1984 - George Orwell's last novel
11. Bd7 - the last move played (by Spassky) in the famous World Chess Championship 1972 match Fischer-Spassky. Spassky resigned and Fischer was champion of the world.
12. Elizabeth I, Queen of England, last of the Tudors, died on 24th March 1603.


----------



## Taggart

Theme #100 - The Last Thing - last work published, last of a line surviving, last song recorded and so on.
Just thirteen last things.

1. Revelation or The Book of the Apolocalypse - the last book of the New Testament & the Christian Bible.
2. Charles Dickens - The Mystery of Edwin Drood - unfinished last novel
3. 'Beautiful!' - the last word of the Victorian photographer Julia Margaret Cameron, as she looked out at the starry sky from her deathbed in Ceylon, 1879.
4. The Shepherd's Crown - the last book written by Terry Pratchett before his death in March 2015.
5. Our Love is Here to Stay - Last George Gershwin song
6. Black Aces & Eights - supposedly the up cards of the last poker hand held by Wild Bill Hickok when he was shot, commonly known as the Dead Man's Hand.
7. The Reivers - last novel by William Faulkner
8. Voy a dormir (I am Going to Sleep) - last poem by Alfonsina Storni
9. Mozart’s Requiem (unfinished)
10. 1984 - George Orwell's last novel
11. Bd7 - the last move played (by Spassky) in the famous World Chess Championship 1972 match Fischer-Spassky. Spassky resigned and Fischer was champion of the world.
12. Elizabeth I, Queen of England, last of the Tudors, died on 24th March 1603.
13. "I am just going outside and may be some time." - Last words of Captain Lawrence Oates, on Scott's ill-fated expedition to the South Pole in 1912.




Save Share


----------



## Taggart

Having reached 100 items, the thread is now closed at the request of the OP.


----------

